#ubuntu-beginners 2010-04-19
<kman> Ubuntu update issue.  I had ubunto 8.?  installed and running.  Upgraded to 8.10(?) OK and then decided to upgrade to 9.04.  It hung and now when I start up I can login but then just get a blank screen. Any suggestions?
<kman> OK another question.  Control panels.  I have played around with C-Panel and was wanting something like that for Ubuntu.  I could see reference to a Control Panel for Ubunto v 9.04 and that's why I had been upgrading.  I was surprised that KLOXO was not supported.  It looks really good and very much like C-Panel.  It says it is only supported on Centos.
<kman> Is there a  more active IRC for Ubuntu out there?
<pedro3005> #ubuntu
<pedro3005> sorry I'm not able to answer
<malev> kman, #ubuntu or if you speak spanish: #ubuntu-es
<kman> thanks for suggesting #ubuntu.  I'm over there chatting now.  Bye.
<pyrexkidd> hello
<pyrexkidd> exit
<stlsaint> pyrexkidd: hey
<Saudrapsmann> Hi, I have a question. I have my notification area in my top panel, but the notifications end up an inch below the panel like in this picture: http://i41.tinypic.com/ngcbon.png
<Saudrapsmann> I can't seem to find any way to change the location of where they go vertically
<Saudrapsmann> Can anyone help me?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> mine does that too
<Akos> hi team
<Akos> Saudrapsmann: as far as i know, that can't be changed at the moment, not without massive hacks that is
<jfoozie420> haylo
<jfoozie420> im in for a q!!
<Akos> hi jfoozie420, please, go ahead (:
<jfoozie420> Akos: anyways how is it that im downloading things with ubuntu and its alot slower that when i download anything else from microsoft's os??
<jfoozie420> is it because im using the synaptic servers?? does that have to do with it??
<Akos> jfoozie420: i have no clue, you are downloading the same things?
<jfoozie420> yeah, like when im download i long ass .ppt presentation it downloads it at 45 kb/s with ubuntu
<jfoozie420> and 1.6 mb/s with microsoft
<jfoozie420> (without a d-manager)
<Akos> well, i didn't notice anything like that, if you have a router, make sure everything is setup correctly
<Akos> the synaptic downloads depend on the server you are downloading from
<jfoozie420> can you configure automatic server lists that you download from instead of using one from default?? cause i dont want to keep scrolling though find one everytime
<jfoozie420> scrolling and finding the servers everytime""
<jfoozie420> is there a download manager that's stable and compatible with ubuntu?? cause i haven't seen anything that's up to par with internet download manager (cause its only available for microsoft)
<jfoozie420> cause i hate just straight downloading with microsoft when you have a good chance of getting a virus lol....
<jfoozie420> no one up for bat?
<jfoozie420> hello?
<jfoozie420> how do i turn off IPv6????
<jfoozie420> nick/ jvmoose
<jvmoose> my bad, anyways anyone in the room?
<shahan> hi
<shahan> I have installed ubuntu 9.10 on my PC
<shahan> now it wants for password always when I go to my Drive
<shahan> HDD
<Akos> hi shahan
<shahan> I am to give password everytime I go to my HDD
<shahan> its disgusting
<shahan> akos
<shahan> Akos: hi
<Akos> the drive you are trying to access, is a different one, than where you installed?
<shahan> Akos: can u help me
<phillw> shahan: did you encrypt your home directory at install time ?
<shahan> phillw: encrypt???? I dont know about it
<shahan> phillw: I am a new user
<shahan> phillw: I want a solution from it
<phillw> shahan: you were asked when you installed "Do you want to encrypt your home directory" Di you say 'yes' or 'no' ?
<phillw> *Directory*
<shahan> phillw: I didnt asked such kind of question
<shahan> phillw: I didnt being asked this
<shahan> any one know about this problem?
<shahan> the solution of this problem
<shahan> phillw: do u know the solution
<shahan> phillw: ?
<phillw> if you have, as i suspect, encrypted your home directory, then head over to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1134121
<shahan> phillw: thanks
<phillw> it will take you it step my step. It is not ucommon for people to choose encryption, then realise it was a bad idea !!
<shahan> phillw: tnx
<shahan> phillw: going to NAMAZ....MUSLIM PRAYER...EVENING PRAYER
<Unborn> can someone tell me how to change keyboard settings?? I need the default Norwegian settings
<Unborn> can someone tell me how to change keyboard settings?? I need the default Norwegian settings
<nigelbabu> System > Preferences > Keyboard - Layout tab
<LzrdKing> my new server works so good now, using just openbox without gnome and nfs instead of samba i can now stream HD wirelessly in Boxee!
<swoody> LzrdKing: that's very good to hear :)
<LzrdKing> yeah, but when i reboot i have to play with the sound to get it to come back through the speakers plugged into the headphone jack instead of the internal speaker
<LzrdKing> the only other thing i want to do is have it log into xdm automatically; i was able to use login -f to get it to log in on tty1, but X runs on tty7
<LzrdKing> s/tty1/tty1 automatically
<Unborn> why can't I install Wine? when I try to install it from "Ubuntu Software Center", I get this error message: "Not available for your hardware architecture"
<ikt> rah
<Phrea> say, is running a wubi install SO different that the ATI drivers+management stuff are limited? I couldnt find the dualscreen option [B2] and I'm planning to switch this box fully over to lucid
<phillw> Phrea: wubi is quite different from dual booting, with wubi the ubuntu 'lives' inside windows, albeit on a 'virtual' area, with dual booting they bot have their own, seperate areas, only sharing grub for booting.
<phillw> bot=both
<Phrea> I understand :)
<Phrea> but does a wubi install limit stuff like drivers and monitor settings?
<phillw> dual booting is a good way to start, not all of the things available to a full ubuntu are available to wubi from reading peoples experiences
<Phrea> this will be the last box I'm converting
<Phrea> :)
<Phrea> I just did the wubi install because I was curious as to how it worked :)
<LzrdKing> Phrea: wubi does not limit wnaything except hibernation
<Phrea> and then I noticed the limited ati options
<phillw> the two systems live very happily side by side, and you will have fewer headaches
<Phrea> oh...
<LzrdKing> anything*
<Phrea> hmz...
<Phrea> phillw: ubu doesnt give me headaches :)
<LzrdKing> phillw: anything in ubuntu is available in wubi
<phillw> nor i, i have vista
<Phrea> and I hate dualbooting, dont see the point [I dont work, or work with office stuff or so]
<LzrdKing> Phrea:  install ubuntu and run windows in a vm
<Phrea> LzrdKing: nah :D
<Phrea> I dont do that on my other boxes neither
<phillw> i use photoshop, gimp is okay, but it is not photoshop :-(
<Phrea> it would be fun to play around with, maybe :)
<Phrea> I'll see what I'll do
<Phrea> it's just that the ATI settings thingy was scaringly limited
<phillw> ati is not terribly well supported, this is down to ati.
<Phrea> it was nothing like the 'ati drivers are coming of age' thread :\
<phillw> 10.04 is making massive strides with all the drivers
<Phrea> I hope it'll work, I need my two mons on this box
<man0riaX> Hey
<Phrea> 'lo
<phillw> have a look on the lucid forum about how well it gets on with dual screen, if that's what you're looking to put on.
<phillw> man0riaX: hi
<Phrea> it's the only issue I had with the beta version [it might actually be B1 or even a late alpha, come to think of it]
<krish-1> hello
<krish-1> plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz help
<krish-1> m using ubuntu 9.10
<krish-1> m facing one prb in my laptop
<nigelbabu> !ask | krish-1
<Votebot> krish-1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<phillw> Phrea: have a look at ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9133844
 * Phrea wonders if the bot also has a patience trigger ;)
<krish-1> the prb is like tat m insatll comfiz 3d desktop thn wen i restart  my system login soun is play but desktop is nt come.....also d mouse pointer is not moving
<Phrea> phillw: thanks, it's not the problem, but thanks anyways
<Phrea> krish-1: please use propper english...
<Phrea> I dont have an answer for you, but try and be a bit more clear, word wise :)
<phillw> Phrea: there's this one ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1452438
<Phrea> phillw: thank you for your trouble :)
<phillw> just have a good look through the lucid area, don't be worried about posting there, they're a nice bunch :-)
<Phrea> I've been a member of the forums :)
<Phrea> actually, still am ;)
<krish-1> after insatalling confiz 3d desktop application when i'm enable 3d desktop & restart the system..  login page appeard aftr tat nothing is come & also mouse pointer not moving..
<phillw> krish-1: what video card are you using ?
<krish-1> intel
<krish-1> 256 mb sharing graphics card
<phillw> krish-1: ubuntu-geeks how-to's are well written, for compiz head over to www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-and-configure-compiz-fusion-in-ubuntu-9-10karmic.html
<krish-1> ok
<krish-1> now wat shd i do
<Phrea> you can't login to that computer at all?
<Phrea> it just freezes on you?
<krish-1> yeah i login
<krish-1> thn nothing is come
<hobgoblin> Phrea: have you tried since the beta2 was released? might be different now - I know there were some jockey updates since then
<Phrea> hobgoblin: I havent yet
<Phrea> it's too much of a hassle
<Phrea> I have a spare HDD, I'll put that in this pc and install lucid on it, see if everything works correctly
<Phrea> krish-1: be a little bit patient, somebody will come up with an answer for you :)
<krish-1> ok
<krish-1> thnks
<Phrea> it takes a while sometimes, dont worry about that
 * Phrea stays away from compiz
<krish-1> ok m nt use it
<Phrea> at least all the 3D stuff
<krish-1> but if nothing is come then how shd i uninstall this
<Phrea> it can also mess with Flash on a 64bit machine, dont ask me why or how, I have NO idea
<krish-1> ok
<Phrea> you can always reinstall Karmic
<Phrea> it'll just take over your current settings, but then with a workable os iso a dead one
<krish-1> if i reinstall it can i loose my present data
<Phrea> programs yes, personal data, normally no
<Phrea> BUT, having said that, my /home/ lives on it's own partition
<krish-1> ok
<krish-1> tell me d process how i reinstall it
<Phrea> do not reinstall untill you get some clear answers from people who know what they are talking about
<Phrea> not that it's hard, but I'll gladly leave this to the experts, because you have personal data on that computer
<hobgoblin> krish-1: I would boot the recovery option - remove xorg.conf - resume boot then you should be back with a normal screen - then reinstall the grpahics driver
<Phrea> there you go :)
<hobgoblin> leave reinstall for dire emergencies :)
<Phrea> ^ !
<hobgoblin> krish-1: what version buntu is it?
<krish-1> ubuntu 9.10
<hobgoblin> you might even be ok removing the compiz configs - not sure
<krish-1> ok
<hobgoblin> try this then = reboot and from the grub menu choose the 2nd option - it will be called recovery
<hobgoblin> when you get to the little menu choose root terminal and then run this command - write it down
<Phrea> write it down isnt a command, you silly goose
<hobgoblin> cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.1904
<hobgoblin> then
<hobgoblin> rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hobgoblin> then exit and resume from the menu
<hobgoblin> krish-1: what graphics card?
<hobgoblin> and make sure you do X11 and not x11, linux is case sensitive
<hobgoblin> though actually try this first = reboot and then when it hangs - do Ctrl+Alt+F1
<hobgoblin> forget that ...
<Phrea> make up your mind already ;)
<krish-1> wait
<krish-1> i follow d process
<hobgoblin> do it all except the reboot and ctrl+alt+F1
<hobgoblin> Phrea: it's been a long day and I am trying to cook dinner as well lol
<Phrea> what will you be having?
<hobgoblin> salad seems easy ...
<Phrea> easy, lemme guess, you live alone
<Phrea> oh, it's you... :D
<Phrea> sheesh, why not use proper name !
<krish-1> (09:53:23  IST) hobgoblin: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.1904 when i run this command tat time showing no such a directory
<krish-1> m using d intel 256mb sharing graphics card
<hobgoblin> krish-1: ls /etc/X11/xorg*
<krish-1> wats this?
<krish-1> m nt undrstnd
<hobgoblin> Phrea: nope I am a single parent - dad - little one is going out so I have some time now :)
<hobgoblin> krish-1: it lists what xorg files there are in /etc/X11
<krish-1> nt geting wat u say
<Phrea> hmmm, I was divorced once: from my kid, took a long time to get used to it
<krish-1> wat list
<hobgoblin> krish-1: you say the command says there is nor file/directory
<krish-1> yeah
<hobgoblin> I'm trying to find out what is going on
<krish-1> ok
<hobgoblin> krish-1: you still there?
<hobgoblin> if you are having no luck with that then do this
<hobgoblin> mmmm
<Phrea> I hope [s]he is now just rebooting or so
<hobgoblin> found another thing to try - but I can't now ..
<nigelbabu> oh hey elfy :)
<hobgoblin> o/ nigelbabu
<nigelbabu> how are ya doing?
<nigelbabu> been quite a few days :)
<Phrea> all this name misuse... I get confused easily !
<hobgoblin> I'm good thanks - I don't bother going to team much anymore as you know
<hobgoblin> phrea - I am hobgoblin elfy piskie and forestpiskie
<nigelbabu> Phrea, forestpixie, elfy, piske, and hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> depending on the mood :)
<nigelbabu> oh well, too late :)
<Phrea> I did a whois earlier
<nigelbabu> hobgoblin, I know you dont go to team, but I generally catch you here :)
 * Phrea only hath one mood.. :|
<nigelbabu> Phrea, always indifferent/
<nigelbabu> hobgoblin, anyway, I've something you might be interested http://www.ubuntu-user.com/Online/Blogs/Amber-Graner-You-in-Ubuntu/Announcing-1st-Annual-Ubuntu-Women-World-Play-Day-Competition
<hobgoblin> Phrea: so you'll recognise me as one of the red ones from the forums then :)
<Phrea> to nick-moods, yes :D
<Phrea> hobgoblin: aye :)
<Phrea> I already did
<Phrea> from the whois
<Phrea> [18:29:17]<Phrea> oh, it's you... :D
<hobgoblin> oh that's what that was :)
<Phrea> aye
<Phrea> I could use a second nick tho too
<Phrea> been saying that for years
<hobgoblin> Phrea_
<hobgoblin> :)
<Phrea> yea, sorry about that, my ISP sometimes effes up on me :\
<Phrea> lately a lot more than it used to in the recent past
<hobgoblin> so you do have another nick lol
<Phrea> gheh, hardly, it's just the xchat addy :D
<hobgoblin> :D
<hobgoblin> well I am away for a short while - ifg they come back and it's not going welll - get them to nano ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/session/required_components/%gconf.xml in recovery and change compiz to metacity and to also apt-get remove --purge compiz
<Phrea> check
<Phrea> have a good one
<Phrea> oh, and I WILL quote including your name :P
<hobgoblin> :)
<drubin> any wireless gurus around?
<swoody> drubin: not exactly a guru, but what's up?
<drubin> friend wants help but don't want to ask them to join if no one is going to help
<swoody> drubin: I can give it a shot, but no guarantees either way ;)
<swoody> what adapter/OS?
<phillw> drubin: have a quick look at the supported list over at ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=336  It will give a good indication of what needs to be done
<drubin> Ubuntu*
<drubin> think he just got disconnected
<Phrea> phillw: use 'clickable' or direct selectable/pastable links then :P
<Tjibba> tzow zijn er nog meer ubuntu-nl channels
<Phrea> it's english here :P
<Tjibba> ah
<Phrea> one of the official channels
<Tjibba> ah nog an -nl sorry :P
<Tjibba> not
<Phrea> :)
<LzrdKing> how can i have xdm log in a user automatically?  i was able to get the user to be logged in on a tty, but not in X
<LzrdKing> how can i have xdm log in a user automatically?  i was able to get the user to be logged in on a tty, but not in X
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-04-20
<|Iciness717|> can anyone tell me how I can create a VM image of a production ubuntu 9.0.4 server? Apparently Vmware converter only supports up to 8.x
<stlsaint> sorry never have done it
<pedro3005> |Iciness717|, I think you need a special version of VMWare able to create images
<|Iciness717|> I have a licensed copy of VMware workstation as well as a standalone VMware converter
<|Iciness717|> only the standalone converter has Linux support, though not the 9.0.4 distro
<pedro3005> why don't you just make the imagine with workstation?
<|Iciness717|> pedro3005: I tried, it doesnt support Linux, only Windows
<pedro3005> :O
<|Iciness717|> I know... its ridiculous
<pedro3005> it cannot run linux as a virtual machine?
<|Iciness717|> oh, well I can make a new VM from scratch, but thats not what Im looking to do
<pedro3005> oh
<|Iciness717|> I need to copy the existing server I have
<pedro3005> aren't you better off asking them?
<|Iciness717|> who? #vmware?
<pedro3005> yeah
<Guest998> hello *nixers
<Guest998> I'm a pretty savvy comp dude that wants a first taste of linux (my bro suggests ubuntu)
<Vantrax> its a good first choice
<Guest998> I'm on a Powerbook g4
<Guest998> I'd like to be able to jump right in
<Guest998> is one distro better for Apples?
<Guest998> I'ts a 1.5 GHz
<Guest998> googles lead to everyone saying that they are the best, but nothing terribly useful
<Guest998> distros that they recommend of this model seem to be dated to whatever the latest version of Ubuntu is...
<Guest998> should I just grab the latest?
<Guest998> or is one better designed for the PowerPC
<Guest998> ?
<Guest998> Thanks for assuring me that I'm not simply talking to myself, Vantrex
<swoody> Guest998: well hello, and welcome :)
<Guest998> much obliged, swoody
<swoody> Guest998: indeed, Ubuntu is a really great distro to get your feet wet with Linux
<Guest998> just Mike will do, if you don't want to type Guest998
<Guest998> I just wanted a quick question answered and then I'd be wiping this OSX out anyway
<swoody> Guest998: it's tab-complete ;) Hit first letter or two and tab. So: Gu[tab]
<Guest998> good enough for me, friend
<swoody> Guest998: I'm not familiar with the Mac hardware, is yours the PowerPC processor, or is it one of the newer Intel models?
<Guest998> PPC
<Guest998> it is basically a 'free' computer for me (ie: I can do whatever I want to it without worrying about data)
<swoody> Guest998: very nice :) Well give me a min here, I need to look into that really quick. I'm not familiar with the PPC architecture, and want to make sure we get you the right version here :)
<Guest998> much obliged again, swoody
<swoody> np :)
<Vantrax> sorry, Guest998 Im actually at work and got pulled away for a minute
<Guest998> when I'm more versed in linux, I hope to resurrect some older machines
<Vantrax> well a few minutes
<Guest998> this is a pretty decent machine that runs OSX 10.5 fine, but I'd like to try Ubuntu out
<Vantrax> for your first try I would suggest running Ubuntu through bootcamp
<Guest998> I'm pretty familiar with unix
<Vantrax> are you familiar with Bootcamp?
<Guest998> oops, yeah, Van, you missed that part
<Guest998> I don't care about this comp
<Vantrax> ahh
<Guest998> it is a 'free' machine
<Vantrax> sweet
<Guest998> my bro was suggesting VM
<Guest998> not necessary
<Vantrax> im just trying to find the PPC arch iso fiel
<Vantrax> file
<Guest998> I can wipe this thing 100 times, it is only my time that is wasted
<Guest998> swoody got lost looking for that file as well....
<Guest998> I hope I'm not sending helpful fellows off to their untimely end into some blackhole!
<Vantrax> now we know why
<Vantrax> they stopped making a PPC version in '07
<Guest998> surely there is an archive
<Guest998> ?
<Vantrax> there is ment to be a unofficial port, http://ports.ubuntu.com/dists/karmic/main/installer-powerpc/current/images/
<Vantrax> but nothing actually there
<Guest998> hmm...I didn't know they even had a PPC 64bit
<Vantrax> as for older versions http://mirror.aarnet.edu.au/pub/ubuntu/releases/6.06.2/
<Vantrax> thats a year older than the last version tho
<Guest998> that's cool, I just want to see it!
<Vantrax> im trying to find an archive of a newer one atm
<Guest998> hmm....it won't let me open the gz...
<Vantrax> it wont look as ince
<Vantrax> er, wont look as nice as the current gnome
<Vantrax> you looking at the karmic one?
<Vantrax> that one isnt there... should be, but its just placeholders by the looks of it
<Guest998> feh, no, I was looking at the wrong file
<Vantrax> ahh
<Guest998> yeah
<Vantrax> ok
<Guest998> looks it
<Guest998> an iso would be great
<Guest998> I don't remember if I had a decent iso > cd burner on my pc
<Guest998> this mac might have a legit version of toast 6 something....
<Guest998> or not
<Vantrax> hrm
<Guest998> ok....so.....find my toast 6.x cd....
<Vantrax> http://ports.ubuntu.com/dists/lucid/Release says there is a PPC version of 9.10
<Vantrax> er make that http://ports.ubuntu.com/dists/karmic/Release
<Guest998> just a text
<Guest998> heh
<Vantrax> yeah, means it will exist somewhere, or it might be supported by the standard version
<Guest998> what exactly is this list?
<Guest998> an md5 sum?
<Vantrax> yeah
<Guest998> I kinda know what md5 refers to as far as VPN phase 2
<Guest998> I don't know how to get anything useful from this txt, though
<Vantrax> im reasonably sure that you can run the standard 32bit disk
<Guest998> I think I have no choice
<Vantrax> your PPC mac is 32bit right?
<Guest998> yes
<Guest998> it's far too old
<Guest998> it's only a 1.5 GHz
<Vantrax> hardware support is entirely in the kernel, the might just have multiple kernels on the disk that are used based on hardware detection
<Guest998> ahh....
<Vantrax> upside is you can just use the 9.10 standard disk
<Guest998> so....the latest may in fact be the greatest?
<Vantrax> I think thats the way it works, please let me know if it does
<Vantrax> nah, 10.04 is the latest and greatest, its in beta phase 2 atm
<stlsaint> pfft....beta my nuts...the way its acting with me i yell alpha
<Guest998> ok, so, the easiest is to get 9.10 from where?
<Vantrax> lol:P
<Guest998> hehehe
<Vantrax> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Vantrax> that will take you right to the link
<Guest998> does OSX have something builtin to burn iso to cd?
<Guest998> ...I haven't worked with 10.5 much
<Vantrax> Im pretty sure it does
<Guest998> I'm just hoping not to find that Toast CD....
<Vantrax> i havent worked that much with 10.5 either
<Guest998> ok, Van, unfortunately, your help will drive me away from you
<Guest998> I'm off to DL that distro and then go to the bar
<Vantrax> he he he
<Guest998> I really appreciate the help, friend
<Vantrax> if that doesnt work, try the Alternate disk, it tends to have EVERYTHING on it
<Guest998> My name is Mike
<Guest998> I normally go by the handle "ScruffytheJanitr"
<Vantrax> Hi mike:P
<Guest998> I'm sure I'll have more question, friend, but I'll either DL this on my PC or on this Mac, but either way, I'm grabbing a drink!
<Guest998> cheers, and thanks for the help!
<shahan> hello everyone
<shahan> I am a UBUNTU 9.10 desktop user
<PabloRubianes> hi shahan
<LzrdKing> yayQ
<LzrdKing> yay!
<LzrdKing> its dark
<shahan> I want to use a good Multimedia Player for listening Audio and Video like MP3, 3GP, .DAT
<shahan> PabloRubianes: and so on...
<shahan> PabloRubianes: which player I should select?
<pedro3005> You can try Rhythmbox, that comes with Ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> shahan: ohh that's a tricky question ;-) you should try till you get what you want. I use rhythmbox
<shahan> PabloRubianes: As I was using Windows for a long time....the player Totem doesnt make me satisfied, Rhythmbox also not
<swoody> shahan: this may be of use to you :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
<PabloRubianes> which one you use in windows shahan?
<swoody> shahan: (and I use VLC) ;)
<shahan> swoody: VLC..... I hope that will be fine...
<pedro3005> I myself use Banshee, and I find it nice
<shahan> swoody: but I am looking for a good interfaced player
<swoody> shahan: you can customize VLC's interface with different themes :)
<shahan> ok...thanks alll
<shahan> swoody: hmm
<PabloRubianes> VLC is great for video!
<shahan> going to install VLC
<shahan> :)
<swoody> shahan: take a read over that link, too. To get all of your audio formats to play correctly, you're going to need to be sure the needed codecs are installed
<Vantrax> vlc is a good option
<Vantrax> also some people like mplayer
<shahan> swoody: ok...tnx
<shahan> another problem is I am not getting any webdesignning software like Dreamweaver in UBUNTU
<shahan> ?
<shahan> Is there any solution
<PabloRubianes> the closer to Dreamweaver is Komposer
<PabloRubianes> but it is not the same
<PabloRubianes> as it has WYSIWYG
<Akos> hi team
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> hey
<man0riaX> Morning
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> morning
<leoquant> man0riaX ZeRoDeAtH50435 morning
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> morning
<LzrdKing> how come when i right click on my desktop in openbox and click Configure or OBConf, nothing happens?  what should happen?
<znxtch> Magnatune wont play in Rhythm Box.  Using Karmic.  Any ideas?
<zeroseven0183> znxtch, what version of Rhythmbox are you using?
<LzrdKing> ugh, if i'm running screen, then ssh to a host and run screen there, how do i detach that inner screen?  control-A-D just detaches the outer screen
<Akos> ssh to the inner screen and detachet, get back to the other screen and it's out
<LzrdKing> detatch with screen -d?
<Akos> no, screen -r to it, and when you're in control-a-d
<Akos> or check the manual, how to detach a screen
<LzrdKing> control-a-d detached my outer screen
<Akos> you can kill the process that attached it
<LzrdKing> i ended up just killing the window, which was annoying since i was ssh'ed into a host and then ssh'ed into another host that was running screen
<LzrdKing> does karmic not use /etc/inittab?
<Akos> well ssh directly in to the 2nd host without going through all of it
<Akos> good question, i do not know
<LzrdKing> i have to go through the first host as it is my firewall and the second host is behind it
<Akos> ouh
<LzrdKing> its ok now
<LzrdKing> i thikn karmic uses /etc/init/ now
<LzrdKing> ok, i think i've set it up to automatically login and startx then start openbox and its configured applications, but i can't test till i get home
<LzrdKing> if openbox started certain programs when i logged in with XDM, will it start those when i run startx too?
<Akos> LzrdKing: you'd have to wait un til an openbox user comes around, so just ask the question later on if you wish
<LzrdKing> well its not really an openbox question, its more of a xdm starting a wm vs startx starting a wm question
<hobgoblin> good day nigelb
<nigelb> hey hobgoblin
<nigelb> Indeed its a great day today :)
<cjay554> hows are all the beginners doing? :P
<hobgoblin> not sure there are many about - a week or two and there might be
<LzrdKing> if openbox started certain programs when i logged in with XDM, will it start those when i run startx too?
<rulitwyn> can anyone give me any help with nvidia drivers?
<phillw> rulitwyn: what sort of help ?
<rulitwyn> anyone?
<phillw> rulitwyn: what help do you need?
<znxtch> Does anyone know where I can find "complete" themes for Gnome?  gimp-look offers themes but you have to piece them together if you know what I mean.
<phillw> znxtch: in what way 'complete' ? for your desktop?
<phillw> www.techiesouls.com/2008/11/27/collection-of-50-best-looking-linux-gnomeubuntu-themes-to-download/  and gnome-look.org/  offer themes
<znxtch> thank you
<znxtch> What I meant by comlete was the controls, window border, icons, etc were all made as one
<phillw> znxtch:  more like this ?
<phillw> www.techieblogger.com/2009/10/stunning-ubuntu-gnome-desktop-themes.html
<znxtch> Yep, perfect.  Now just have to figure out how to install them. :D
<znxtch> uhh. . .I'm new.
<phillw> that's okay , just click on the 1st theme, and it will walk you through downloading them
<znxtch> Sweet, thank you.
<phillw> znxtch: I should add that i have never used them, but others have and been okay following the instructions
<znxtch> It sounds like your attempting to protect yourself from any liability with that statement. Haha!
<phillw> znxtch: you'd better believe it :-D
<phillw> you should be okay, they are reported as working.
<znxtch> WE'LL see.  (Notice my attempt at making this an US thing so as to drag you in.)
<phillw> do read the notes at the bottom of the page
<ikt> this will be interesting
 * ikt notes that he is now a bystander
<phillw> ikt, are you using ubuntu ?
<ikt> yeah
<phillw> passes znxtch to ikt --> reason, using lxde :-D
<phillw> << lubuntu
<ikt> ah
<ikt> My internets are slowed at the moment, the page I clicked on a few minutes ago still hasn't loaded anything
<ikt> <phillw> www.techieblogger.com/2009/10/stunning-ubuntu-gnome-desktop-themes.html <- that one
<phillw> thats a heck of a lot of themes !!!
<ikt> I'm finding the included 10.04 themes adequate
<phillw> if the OP gets stuck & no one can help, i can boot into either 9.10 or 10.04 'main', just I'm running 10.04 lubuntu as my day to day operating system
<ikt> though I'm severely disappointed with the look of the buttons and plymouth splash
<phillw> << glad i still all my buttons in the olde fashioned place ;-)
<phillw> but does appreciate that they've moved them for a reason.
<ikt> oh I have no issue with them on the left
<ikt> just they look very un
<ikt> unsmooth? unprofessional?
<running_rabbit07> Does IP Tables automatically keep logs or does it have to be commanded to do so?
<ikt> like something I would see in windows 98 not a 2010 os
<phillw> running_rabbit07: i wasn't aware iptables kept logs, i thought it was a look up table?
<phillw> <<leaves it to those who know
<ikt> well ip tables is installed on ubuntu by default
<ikt> but it allows all traffic through because there are no listening interfaces
<ikt> so there is nothing to log
<ikt> afaik
<phillw> running_rabbit07: if you're interested in what ubuntu does for logging 'incoming' calls, then I'd suggest reading bodhi's stuff over at ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=338
<running_rabbit07> I know that in GUFW you can turn on logging to ports after adding rules, but I wasn't sure if there was a log that showed when ports were opened.
<running_rabbit07> thanx ikt and phillw
<phillw> a more complete set of notes I doubt you will find
<running_rabbit07> lol
<ikt> think I'm going to give up on that desktop theme site
<phillw> ikt: as i tend to have either my gmail account or browser window open full screen, I just leave the desktop as it is, i can imagine people wanting to play but it is just not something I'm really bothered with.
<ikt> I have to much free time on my hands so I like to tinker around a bit
<phillw> ikt: make a new partition and test out xubuntu, kubuntu etc, they always grateful :-)
<ikt> I should but I'm more concerned about a major bug that shouldn't be there at the moment
<ikt> I'd like to focus my energies on it
<phillw> i'm really enjoying lubuntu, all of those smaller teams do appreciate an extra computer to test it. ikt, which major bug :-(
<ikt> plymouth displays a big ugly 640x480 16 colour logo if you have an ati or nvidia proprietary driver installed
<phillw> ikt: the first screen from install CD has had the logo dropped, is that what you mean ?
<ikt> nah, the actual ubuntu boot up logo is a pixelated mess
<phillw> on the log in screen ?
<ikt> before the login
<phillw> ikt, this one? http://people.canonical.com/~cjwatson/tmp/ubuntu-boot-screen.png
<LzrdKing> i need to figure out how to install an ssl cert in apache
<phillw> LzrdKing: which version of ubuntu are you on ?
<LzrdKing> phillw: centos release 5.4 final
<ikt> http://jantechblog.files.wordpress.com/2010/03/ubuntu1004branding-large_004.jpg
<phillw> LzrdKing: centos is not ubuntu, you may be better asking over at centos.org/
<LzrdKing> :)
<ikt> now compress that image into 640x480 and decrease it to 16 colours, stretch it out on a 1680 x 1050 screen and it looks bad :/
<LzrdKing> i know
<LzrdKing> but apache is apache :P
<ikt> phillw, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1458230 <- is one of about 10 threads already on the topic
<phillw> the methodology of applying an ssl differs between variants, if i gave you the one for 9.10, for example, centos may be not be set up the same ?
<phillw> ikt: I know that the http://people.canonical.com/~cjwatson/tmp/ubuntu-boot-screen.png has been changed to http://people.canonical.com/~cjwatson/tmp/ubuntu-boot-screen-new.png The reason for this is to avoid the new branding being distorted on some
<phillw> hardware due to
<phillw> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gfxboot-theme-ubuntu/+bug/536692 .
<LzrdKing> phillw: i also did not ask for help, i just stated i needed to do it
<phillw> LzrdKing: i am not giving you help, as i do not which set of instructions you need?
<ikt> Oops!
<ikt> Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.
<phillw> LzrdKing: i know how to do it with 9.10, it is different for different versions, e.g. www.linode.com/wiki/index.php/Apache2_SSL_in_Ubuntu
<LzrdKing> i have instructions from thawte, but they are terrible
<phillw> LzrdKing: if you have the correct version of centos, try gaarai.com/2009/01/14/adding-ssl-support-to-apache-on-centos/  But you are on a ubuntu help area, we have enough on our plate supporting ubuntu. I do not mean offence, we just are simply not "up to speed" on centos.
<LzrdKing> phillw: i understand
<phillw> LzrdKing: in such things, google is your friend :-)
<LzrdKing> i use ubuntu at home, i just installed 9.10 server with X for a htpc; using nfs its so much faster than 9.04-desktop under wubi that i can now play HD
<LzrdKing> using nfs instead of cifs*
<LzrdKing> and it boots in like, 1 second
<phillw> LzrdKing: imho, wubi is there just for people to 'play' with, sooner or later you will need a 'full' ubuntu installation. - I stress that is purely MHO
<ikt> phillw, yeah that's fine but it's still a major issue and I think it's just plain stupid to go ahead and do something like this
<LzrdKing> i just thought the computer couldn't handle HD, but i guess wubi was really slowing it down that much
<LzrdKing> it wasn;t really the change to nfs, because it wouldn't play HD locally
<ikt> it would be similar to microsoft releasing windows 7 with a splash screen of windows 98 when nvidia didn't do what they want
<ikt> canonical should get some relations with nvidia already
<LzrdKing> but then, the windows install couldn't play HD either
<ikt> or ati or both and figure this stuff out
<phillw> LzrdKing: it has the whole of windows as an overhead, as it is running 'inside' of windows, this is never going to give a fast operating system :P
<LzrdKing> phillw: it just has ntfs as overhead, it doesn;t boot windows
<phillw> ikt: the fights between nvidia & ati for 'who is the fastest' means that open source is a long way down the list of who they care about. :-(
<phillw> LzrdKing: wubi runs as virtual machine within windows, albeit on it's own virtual ext3 area, it still has windows there
<phillw> LzrdKing: i could be wrong, as i have not run wubi, these days most people can spare 10GB of hard disk space to pop ubuntu on as dual boot, but we're drifiting off-topic for beginners
<LzrdKing> so you're saying it boots windows?
<phillw> LzrdKing: i stand corrected... It's only Ubuntu running, running on top of the Windows filesystem (VFAT or NTFS), but not Windows itself.
<phillw> so you're not using the ext3 / ext4 system at all
<phillw> LzrdKing: ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=775956
<phillw> LzrdKing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<jfoozie420> hello can someone help???
<phillw> hi bodhi_zazen
<bodhi_zazen> lol phillw
<znxtch> Anyone have know a starting place to get Rhythmbox tracking with my IPod touch?
<paultag> znxtch, beware :/
<paultag> znxtch, I just destroyed my iTouch 1.1.3's music DB, if that happens you have to restore it and redo it with iTunes ( that I don't have :( )
<paultag> znxtch, I have not run a post-mortum on it, but be careful. It should work OTB in Lucid, but that's how I borked
<paultag> it *
<znxtch> Damnit.
<znxtch> Haha I'm on google
<znxtch> and everything is like IPod touch sucks on linux
<znxtch> lol
<znxtch> I hate this IPod touch.  I'm selling it for something older ASAP.
<znxtch> I thought I needed it but I was so. . .so wrong
<znxtch> Is there anyway to JailBreak an IPod Touch in Ubuntu?  I went all the way and run purely on Ubuntu now.  And I'd really rather not reinstall os x or windows if I dont have to.
<paultag> znxtch, haha there is so much crap with the touch
<paultag> znxtch, don't think you can jailbreak on GNU/Linux yet
<paultag> znxtch, Hell, we can hardly sync, you can see where the effort is going ;)
 * znxtch is crushed
<znxtch> If I wasn't in my current prediciment this would be too easy but right now I am stuck with the GD Ipod Touch!
 * znxtch post craigslist add
<znxtch> *will trade ipod touch 8gb for 80gb oldschool
<znxtch> lol
<paultag> znxtch, I hear ya man
<paultag> znxtch, I have a touch without music, sucks ass
<paultag> znxtch, I have to wait to try and find someone with a Mac or Winblows
<znxtch> I really dont want to install another os just for a flippin mp3 player
<znxtch> lol
<znxtch> I may break down eventually
<znxtch> Any mp3 players that will work with Linux>?
<znxtch> most generic ones should right?
<Raidsong> paultag uses an ipod? WHA!
<paultag> Raidsong, :P
<paultag> znxtch, I hear ya. Most iPods work
<paultag> znxtch, but not Phone or Touch
<Raidsong> how about the zune?
<paultag> they are also the best supported znxtch
<paultag> Raidsong, HALLLLLLLL NAW
<znxtch> thanks for the info paul
<znxtch> i wouldve went nuts trying to "find a way"
<znxtch> people helpin' people. . .it's a beautiful thing
<paultag> znxtch, sure thing, man
<znxtch> Okay I know I'm going to sound like the new guy here but. . .
<znxtch> anyone got any amazing software for ubuntu thatll blow my mind. me being a less than a week old linux convert
<znxtch> hah
<paultag> znxtch, haha
<paultag> znxtch, have you seen the desktop effects yet?
<znxtch> im on regular.
<paultag> znxtch, how good is your hardware?
<znxtch> i turned it on high and all i noticed where the "wavy windows"
<znxtch> im on a macbook
<znxtch> pretty decent
<paultag> znxtch, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager -y && ccsm
<paultag> znxtch, run that and then fiddle. That will be a whole new ballgame for the effects.
<znxtch> Oh I'm excited
<paultag> znxtch, you can set up all kinds of goodies ( no wall of desktops, but a cube or cylinder )
<paultag> fades and other stuff
<paultag> there is a lot there
<paultag> hey brb znxtch, I have a loco meeting to get to right quick. I'll be here but I won't ;)
<znxtch> cool
<znxtch> im in trouble
<znxtch> i played with compiz too much
<znxtch> i uninstalled it
<znxtch> but my windows still are using all the nutty effects
<znxtch> reboot?
<pedro3005> znxtch, or restart X
<znxtch> restart x?
<pedro3005> znxtch, have you got anything against rebooting?
<znxtch> no
<pedro3005> then do so
<znxtch> reboot didnt work
<znxtch> its still doing the crazy wiggly shit when i minimize windows
<geoff_> I have recently upgraded to Karmic.  After going idle, the system will not resume by mouse or keyboard.  Any ideas.
<running_rabbit07> does anyone here use tcpdump? I am trying to figure out how to create the a filter file.
<ikt> znxtch, is that compiz?
<running_rabbit07> geoff, I am using Lucid, it does the same thing, I have to hit the power button to wake it up
<ikt> geoff_, whenever anyone says 'upgraded' I almost instantly think to reinstall fresh
<ikt> by idle is that suspend or just the screensaver?
<geoff_> I have seen the reports on Lucid.  Idle is just the screensaver
<geoff_> A fresh reinstall loses previous settings?
<ikt> yeah
<running_rabbit07> You'll keep settings, but you'll have to reinstall your programs
<ikt> which settings?
<geoff_> the gnome gui
<running_rabbit07> every setting within /home
<ikt> oh
<ikt> does he have /home on a seperate partition?
<running_rabbit07> good question
<running_rabbit07> I keep assuming
<running_rabbit07> =)
<geoff_> home is on the main partition
<geoff_> looking at the bios apm configuration
<geoff_> I see that Power On by PS/2 keyboard is disabled
<geoff_> what does that mean
<paultag> pleia2, poke
<pleia2> yo
 * pleia2 a bit busy at work
<paultag> pleia2, sorry, I'll get back to you later
<SuperAlekZ> hey, anyone there? :)
<Vantrax> most likely
<SuperAlekZ> need some help with webserver stuff on debian :/
<Flare-Laptop> SuperAlekZ: o.O
<SuperAlekZ> ? :D
<Flare-Laptop> ask away
<Flare-Laptop> SuperAlekZ: ^^
<SuperAlekZ> alright, got a domain and a database-backup (SQL) and files
<SuperAlekZ> need to transfer them to my new rootserver :D
<SuperAlekZ> nearly blank one
<Flare-Laptop> alright
<Flare-Laptop> SuperAlekZ: And do you have ssh/shell access to that server?
<SuperAlekZ> Of course
<Flare-Laptop> alright
<SuperAlekZ> full access mate!
<SuperAlekZ> :D
<Flare-Laptop> lol
<Flare-Laptop> got LAMP installed?
<SuperAlekZ> nope
<Flare-Laptop> SuperAlekZ: do you know what lamp is?
<SuperAlekZ> well is it Linux apache mysql php?
<Flare-Laptop> !lamp | SuperAlekZ
<Votebot> SuperAlekZ: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Flare-Laptop> SuperAlekZ: yup :P
<SuperAlekZ> or is this the name for a programm
<SuperAlekZ> oh alright :D
<SuperAlekZ> well mysql and php are installed
<Flare-Laptop> well you need apache as well if its a webserver
<SuperAlekZ> i don't know about apache, because i don't know how to find out
<SuperAlekZ> lawl, i need a goddamn helicopter in my rootserver :X
<Flare-Laptop> whoa language
<Flare-Laptop> !apache | SuperAlekZ
<Votebot> SuperAlekZ: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Flare-Laptop> crap lol
<SuperAlekZ> so, i gotta type !apache?
<Flare-Laptop> nah
<SuperAlekZ> :>
<Flare-Laptop> sudo apt-get install apache
<SuperAlekZ> why do i need sudo and not just "apt-get install (...)"?
<SuperAlekZ> sudo isn't for debian afaik
<Flare-Laptop> SuperAlekZ: sudo is the only what you can temporarily be root
<SuperAlekZ> it says command not found
<Flare-Laptop> :/
<SuperAlekZ> if i do it without sudo there's this:
<Flare-Laptop> meh debain
<Flare-Laptop> debian*
<SuperAlekZ> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done Package apache is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source E: Package apache has no installation candidate
<Flare-Laptop> figures
<SuperAlekZ> figures?
<Flare-Laptop> SuperAlekZ: Dude here's the thing, I'm using Ubuntu Server Edition. Not Debian. so yeah
<Flare-Laptop> I figured that*
<SuperAlekZ> Sorry I'm just not that experienced in server-administration.
<SuperAlekZ> And I really really appreciate your help!
<Flare-Laptop> SuperAlekZ: connect to irc.debian.org
<Flare-Laptop> and join #debian on that network
<Flare-Laptop> they'll help you
<SuperAlekZ> alright, thanks :)
<Flare-Laptop> np
<ghostofmybrain> what's the equivalent to ipconfig /release and ipconfig /renew
<pedro3005> sudo ifconfig eth0 down & sudo ifconfig eth0 up ?
<ghostofmybrain> aha!
<ghostofmybrain> my router still does't list the computer in the dhcp client list. any ideas of what else to try?
<ghostofmybrain> my windows computer wasn't listed a few minutes ago but ipconfig /release and /renew solved that issue.
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-04-21
<Vantrax> ghostofmybrain, can you ping your router
<shahan> hello
<colorlessprism> hello
<shahan> I need help for LAMM installation
<shahan> LAMPP
<phillw> shahan: one moment
<phillw> are you on 9.10 ?
<shahan> LAMP Server installation
<shahan> phillw: yes.....
<colorlessprism> http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_lamp_for_newbies
<phillw> forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=4
<colorlessprism> lol
<phillw> colorlessprism: wrong !!!!
<Flare-Laptop> o.O
<colorlessprism> not enough p's?
<phillw> use tasksel
<Flare-Laptop> phillw: I hate tasksel
<Flare-Laptop> it removes stuff!!
<Flare-Laptop> >.<
<shahan> I have already installed system>synapticmanager>..........
<phillw> flare, it just happens to work for lamp :-)
<Flare-Laptop> phillw: yeah well, last time I used it, it removed dovecot
<shahan> phillw: It works!  This is the default web page for this server.  The web server software is running but no content has been added, yet.
<phillw> shahan: in that case, read the thread i posted and follow it on to ubuntu where i sorted out a really screwed up install.
<shahan> phillw: but I cannt run the phpmyadmin
<phillw> how did you install phpmyadmin ?
<phillw> Flare-Laptop: and what does dovecot have to do with LAMP ?
<Flare-Laptop> dovecot is the mail server
<Flare-Laptop> tasksel told apt-get to remove it
<Flare-Laptop> and I didn't want it to do that
<phillw> nah,, you you don;t want to use that :-D
<phillw> flurdy.com/docs/postfix/
<shahan> phillw: sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<shahan> phillw: but it says "Not Found  The requested URL /phpmyadmin was not found on this server. Apache/2.2.12 (Ubuntu) Server at localhost Port 80"
<phillw> shahan: it will not link up, you need to use synaptics for it to work
<phillw> shahan: ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1349863
<shahan> phillw: I already installed it, the phpmyadmin.
<shahan> :(
<shahan> phillw: but not working
<phillw> read the entire thread
<shahan> phillw: ok
<phillw> shahan: that is why I tell people to use tasksel
<shahan> phillw: hmm
<phillw> they don't have to pick up the bits after the instructions they were using messed up & come here for help
<shahan> phillw: when system asked for root password I just pressed "forword". Didnt set any password
<ghostofmybrain> Vantrax: yes, I can ping the router. how do I make it stop pinging now? lol
<phillw> shahan: at what point did it ask you for a password, and in which version of the installtaion of either lamp or phpmyadmin?
<shahan> I dont know the version....
<shahan> phillw: I just installed from synaptic>Edit>Mark packages by task
<Vantrax> ghostofmybrain, hit Ctrl Z
<Vantrax> or was it Ctrl C
<shahan> phillw: then just selected the LAMP server for installation
<phillw> shahan: ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8657508&postcount=29
<phillw> i do not know where you are up to, but if you have lamp on, that will reset phpmyadmin
<Vantrax> ghostofmybrain, have you made any changes to the network config on your box?
<ghostofmybrain> Vantrax, No, the only thing I've done is assigned it an internal IP
<Vantrax> you assigned it at the PC end
<Vantrax> or at the router
<shahan> phillw: Deconfigure database for phpmyadmin with dbconfig-common?
<shahan> check or not?
<phillw> shahan: have you installed phpmyadim ?
<shahan> phillw: I  m in synaptic to remove it
<shahan> i installed it by sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<phillw> yes, remove it, then use synaptic to re-install it
<ghostofmybrain> Vantrax, I assigned it at the PC end
<phillw> using apt-get fails
<shahan> in synaptic I selected to remove completely
<shahan> phillw: but a box has come
<phillw> shahan: yes
<phillw> box   ?
<shahan> phillw: A check box with "Deconfigure database for phpmyadmin with dbconfig-common?"
<shahan> phillw: will I check it?
<phillw> tell it yes, get on with it
<shahan> phillw: tnx
<shahan> its working now
<shahan> phillw: another problem
<shahan> phillw: what is my username and password?
<shahan> :(
<Vantrax> ghostofmybrain, remove that and let it DHCP
<shahan> phillw: phpmyadmin username and password?
<phillw> shahan: I am good, bit I'm not that good ;-)
<Vantrax> ghostofmybrain, if you staticly assign an IP it will never appear in the routers DHCP list, as it will not DHCP
<shahan> phillw: I dont know my phpmyadmin password
<phillw> shahan: whatever you set up when you installed the system
<shahan> phillw: username what? root?
<phillw> when you set up the mysql system you would have been asked to a password & verify it
<shahan> phillw: yes...but I forward that without giving any password
<phillw> your 1st name via phpmyadim is the root one, the 1st task when you get logged oon is to make new user
<ghostofmybrain> Vantrax Hmmm, interesting
<shahan> phillw: !!!
<phillw> shahan: root as name password should be your own password
<shahan> phillw: do u have teamviewer installed in ur system?
<phillw> shahan: nope
<phillw> have you got on to your sysytem?
<shahan> phillw: http://www.teamviewer.com/download/index.aspx
<shahan> phillw: if u install it it will be easier to help me :)
<shahan> phillw: please
<shahan> phillw: its a remote access software
<Vantrax> ghostofmybrain, wish i would have known that first up, could have told you that straight away
<phillw> i cannot do that, i vary on my internet & cannot be there 24/7
<shahan> phillw: ok...sorry :(
<LizardK|ng> can someone please help me get ALSA without pulseaudio to work in karmic?  my soundcard shows up in lspci, and in /proc/asound/cards but i can't open alsamixer: "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory"
<shahan> phillw: will I delete LAMP? and install again?
<shahan> phillw: to get password?
<phillw> shahan:  the forums & here on irc are the best places to ask, there will be some one who can help available as fast as there is
<LizardK|ng> its really starting to frustrate me (and my dog, as he missed his walk tonight because i was trying to get the sound working)
<shahan> phillw: from tasksel?
<shahan> phillw: will I remove it?
<shahan> phillw: my LAMP server?
<phillw> shahan: which part can you not access ? phpmyadmin should let you in with root & your passwird
<Vantrax> LizardK|ng, i dont think you can do it without pulse, or at least ive never seen it
<LizardK|ng> i did it yesterday when i installed the system
<shahan> phillw: now everthing is ok...but I dont know which one is mine username and password
<shahan> phillw: in phpmyadmin page
<LizardK|ng> it was mostly working and i was trying to make it fully working and destroyed it
<zeroseven0183> LizardK|ng: Did you try working on a different kernel?
<LizardK|ng> no, its the same kernel
<LizardK|ng> anyway, i have libpulse0
<LizardK|ng> and trying to install pluseaudio gives me unmet dependencies
<phillw> shahan: if you can log on, you need to read up on how phpmyadmin works www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-81n_vuwug
<LizardK|ng> god i screwed this up
<LizardK|ng> maybe i'll just reinstall
<LizardK|ng> everything
<shahan> phillw: tnx
<shahan> phillw: hey...do u know how to download youtube in ubuntu?
<shahan> phillw: youtube video
<shahan> phillw: I have reinstalled the LAMP with a mysql root password
<shahan> now its working
<shahan> phillw: tnx mr. for ur kind
<shahan> How to download youtube Video in ubuntu 9.10
<phillw> shahan: its sad, that it is so easy, but that google still posts up the wrong instructions :-(
<shahan> phillw: yes....
<shahan> phillw: however....next time I will configure it easily :)
<shahan> phillw: do u know how to download youtube video in ubuntu 9.10
<phillw> shahan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats.  get the driver pack from there " click here to get ..."
<shahan> phillw: I can run .....
<shahan> phillw: I want to download video from youtube
<LizardK|ng> no one can help me?
<phillw> if you have firefox as your browswer i am told that there is sometihng that can be added, but i have no experiance of it
<phillw> LizardK|ng: wb, how may i help ?
<shahan> phillw: I got a simplest way
<LizardK|ng> i am trying to get alsa working again it is just failing
<LizardK|ng> and i'm totally frustrated at this point
<LizardK|ng> i keep getting alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<phillw> LizardK|ng: can you give me some specs of your computer & I will go have a look for you
<LizardK|ng> and i ate some bad salad and turkey :(
<LizardK|ng> its a dell latitude 620, 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01),
<LizardK|ng> running karmic
<LizardK|ng> what else do you need?
<phillw> dell is handy, as there is a dell section on the main forum, they're pretty active.. give me a min to dial it up
<phillw> ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=342
<phillw> LizardK|ng: , trust me, they're pretty darn good over there :-)
<LizardK|ng> it was mostly working yesterday and i had to screw with it for the last bit, instead of just restarting my app when needed
<HentaiPCBSD> sup
<phillw> LizardK|ng: from what i have seen, you should make  Seperate home directory, that way you can 'play' with operating systems?
<LizardK|ng> huh?
<LizardK|ng> well
<LizardK|ng> apparently, its my kernel
<phillw> LzrdKing: can i recommend www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<LizardK|ng> what are you talking about?
<LizardK|ng> what are -pae kernels?
<phillw> kernels -- huh, installs, huh ..... a safe /home :-)
<LizardK|ng> what?!?
<LizardK|ng> i'm trying to gwrt sound working
<LizardK|ng> get
<LizardK|ng> whats that have to do with /home?
<LizardK|ng> damn, laptop battery is about to die, wifes gonna be home soon, and we have no sound on our htpc
<phillw> LzrdKing: well, in my experiance when people get 'fed up' they just re-install, so having a seperate /home menas you keep all your stuff?
<LizardK|ng> i have nothing in /home
<shahan> going to study ....
<phillw> (02:06:55) LizardK|ng: damn, laptop battery is about to die, wifes gonna be home soon,  So it appears
<shahan> bey for now
<phillw> (02:07:35) LizardK|ng: i have nothing in /home
<LizardK|ng> huh?
<LizardK|ng> phillw, are you making fun of me?
<LizardK|ng> here is my /home: alsa-info.sh  boxee-0.9.20.10710.i486.deb  boxee-0.9.21.11487.i486.deb  Downloads  NVIDIA-Linux-x86-190.42-pkg1.run  Xsession
<ghostofmybrain> is there a quick way to see if DHCP is enabled?
<LizardK|ng> aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found...
<shahan> phillw: hi
<shahan> I copied a file on /var/www/Wordpress
<shahan> but "Forbidden  You don't have permission to access /wordpress/ on this server. Apache/2.2.12 (Ubuntu) Server at localhost Port 80"
<shahan> this is appearing
<shahan> phillw: what can I do now?
<shahan> phillw: how to set permission?
<shahan> problem with LAMP
<shahan> LAMP and phpmyadmin
<shahan> any one here who can help me?
<phillw> shahan: you are not using ubuntu ?
<shahan> !!!
<shahan> phillw: what happened to me?
<phillw> shahan: you installed your lamp other than what i said to do, so you need to ask the person who gave you the instructions
<shahan> phillw: the way I followed instructed by ubuntu support documentation
<shahan> phillw: that was the official procdure of the ubuntu
<phillw> you can 'try' the tasksel installation to over write it.
<pedro3005> phillw, chown?
<phillw> shahan: I have had a 'row' over the documentation, but we are stuck with it for the time being
<shahan> I have already overwrite it
<shahan> phillw: now following ur instruction
<phillw> shahan: get a terminal session and use tasksel
<shahan> phillw: I have used tasksel to install LAMP
<shahan> phillw: now all the thing is ur procedure
<shahan> phillw: !!!
<phillw> shahan: ???
<shahan> I have copied wordpress folder into /var/www/
<shahan> phillw: but the browser now says "Forbidden  You don't have permission to access /wordpress/ on this server. Apache/2.2.12 (Ubuntu) Server at localhost Port 80"
<shahan> phillw: why?
<phillw> shahan: ls -al /var/www
<shahan> phillw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/419569/
<phillw> shahan: is that via your browser ?
<shahan> phillw: yes
<shahan> phillw: I run the command u gave in terminal
<shahan> and this is the output of this command
<phillw> let me just check on how much permissions that should be given
<shahan> phillw: ok
<phillw> is this only on your system that no one from the web has access to ?
<shahan> phillw: yes
<shahan> phillw: no one access
<phillw> needs 644 access,
<shahan> phillw: how to do it
<phillw> cd
<phillw> tell me the output of ls -l
<shahan> cd?
<shahan> phillw: ok
<shahan> phillw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/419577/
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> what is the force command for installing on 64 bit
<znxtch> I played with Compiz advanced effects.  I got in over my head so I deleted the Compiz advanced effects package in an attempt to restore everything to default appearance settings.  Everything looks like it has returned to normal EXCEPT my window minimize and maximize animation. I tried going to System>Pref>Appeareance and setting the display settngs back to 'Normal'.  But it did not work.  My windows have a very fast shimmying effect and then they
<znxtch> "suck" to
<znxtch> <znxtch> the bottom of the screen.
<znxtch> Does anyone know how to turn this off?
<swoody> znxtch: well, in that Preferences menu, you can either turn off the effects completely, or you'll probably have to go back into CompizConfig Manager and undo the changes manually :/
<swoody> I don't know of an easier way offhand
<znxtch> CompizConfig is the big ass one right?
<swoody> znxtch: yep :) And please watch your language here, it may not be busy right now, but this is a family-friendly channel :)
<znxtch> Oh give me a break.  That is how I best convey myself.  Why should my societal norm be censored to fit yours?
<znxtch> Just kidding
<znxtch> Thank for the help
<swoody> znxtch: haha, well this isn't for me, we do have young users around here, so we would like to keep things clean :)
<swoody> znxtch: and it's np :)
<znxtch> You know if profanity is really that big of a concern to you I suggest you take a good look at the world we're living in and. . .shutting the fuck up.
 * znxtch waits for a kick
<znxtch> lol
<swoody> znxtch: I understand what you mean, and believe me outside of IRC I have the mouth of a sailor, but again, this is for the good of the channel, not my personal opinion :)
<znxtch> You sound like a communist, "for the good of the channel"
<znxtch> in other news. . .
<znxtch> I reinstalled compiz config
<znxtch> I had the random effects checked
<znxtch> unchecked it
<znxtch> I'm back to normal baby!
<swoody> very good to hear :)
<znxtch> Thank you.  For the motherland!
<swoody> lol, it's np :)
<paultag> Hahaha
<paultag> znxtch, why, you want a kick? ;)
<paultag> znxtch, Nah, I like you, kid. You seem goofy and likable
<paultag> znxtch, you best listen to swoody though, he is our IRC op :)
<paultag> and he is a chargen his lazers
<swoody> >:D
<swoody> no, I wasn't going to kick, just want to remind everyone that it's a family channel is all :)
<znxtch> Family channel?
<znxtch> I think you're delusional.
<swoody> family-friendly :)
<swoody> PG
<swoody> Disney
<znxtch> irc server in a room about linux
<swoody> ;)
<rww> !guidelines | znxtch
<znxtch> i mean i dont imagine seeing many 8-12 year olds
<rww> oh, no bot in here, nvm :)
<znxtch> and once theyre 13, if theyre american, you know theyre already sexually active and smoking marijuana
<znxtch> so. . .
<paultag> znxtch, c'mon man. I'm with you but take it back, dude
<paultag> throttle *
<paultag> you don't have to take it back. I agree with you
<paultag> just tone it down znxtch
<znxtch> the dude abides
<znxtch> and this room is quality
<znxtch> so ill censor myself so i can stay
<znxtch> :D
<paultag> it really tied the room together DID IT NOT?
<paultag> AM I WRONG?
<znxtch> no
<znxtch> you all banded against a common enemy
<swoody> thanks znxtch, we really appreciate it :)
<znxtch> me
 * znxtch feels oppresed
<paultag> Help, Help! I'm being oppressed!
<swoody> lol, well we are communists ;)
<MadameTock> You should feel oppressed.
<swoody> I mean....
<paultag> Aye, we sure are
<znxtch> linux and the open source community is kind of communist
<znxtch> lol
<znxtch> the whole idea
<paultag> znxtch, it's not kinda communist
<paultag> znxtch, it is communist
<znxtch> haha
<paultag> znxtch, marxism, to be exact
<znxtch> i think more people like it than they'll admit,  theyre is just such a sitgma nobody will say that like communism...or marxism for you paultag
<paultag> znxtch, indeed the idea of no private property and sharing the resources of a pool of citizens is straight from marx. Indeed people can take what they want and give back what they feel is right
<paultag> znxtch, I am a marxist :)
<znxtch> i havent decided where i stand, i do think we're being globalised by a totalitarian government slowly but surely though
<paultag> and we are taking down capitalism -- nonfree software
 * znxtch just pulled an fbi agent off his current assignment
 * znxtch is now being watched
<swoody> lol
<znxtch> and what am i doing about it!?
<znxtch> im tinkering with a new os on my computer
<znxtch> staring into the brightly colored screem
<znxtch> screen
<paultag> Well, that's a night fur me
<paultag> cheers all :)
<Raidsong> brightly colored screens make me happy
<Raidsong> night paultag
 * znxtch remember he has work
<znxtch> It's almost robot time.
<znxtch> gosh darnit to hector!
<znxtch> is that better?
<swoody> much :)
<swoody> thank you :)
<znxtch> i'm here to bend to the masses will
<znxtch> np
<paultag> znxtch, P.S. are you in Dulles, VA, 201166 USA ?
<znxtch> haha no, that was random
<paultag> You are bullshritting me
<paultag> Anyway
<paultag> znxtch, Just checking. Thanks, good night :)
<znxtch> Why do you think that?
<znxtch> Is that what my IP is showing?
<paultag> yes znxtch, and if it's wrong then you are either using an out of state ISP and that is fine, or you are using a proxy
<paultag> znxtch, just checking to see which it was
<znxtch> Must be a proxy, I'm not even in the U.S.  right now
<paultag> znxtch, night :)
<znxtch> were you trying to digitally intimidate me
<znxtch> ?
<swoody> haha, no I don't think he was :)
<gradje> idd
<gradje> gelukt MFHP
<gradje> je kunt ook /help intikken MFHP, dan krijg je alle mogelijke opdrachten te zien
<Cugel> This is an English-speaking channel, gradje.
<gradje> i'am so sorry
<MFHP> help/
<phillw> MFHP: in what way ?
<MFHP> sorry try to get some help information about the IRC commands example /join etc.
<phillw> MFHP: www.ircbeginner.com/ircinfo/ircc-commands.html
<MFHP> Gonna take a look, thanks!
 * phillw it would be /help ;-)
<pedro3005> a
<znxtch> paultag
<znxtch> you here buddy>
<znxtch> ?
<compiledkernel> znxtch: probably not.
<duanedesign> /28/31
<shahan> I have a problem on installing a game from Debplay
<shahan> playdeb.net
<shahan> http://i714.photobucket.com/albums/ww145/shahan011/Screenshot.png it is appearing
<shahan> dont know why
 * LzrdKing facepalms
<LzrdKing> well i think i fixed my audio error and if i did fix it, it was something realllllly stupid :P
<LzrdKing> i installed xvncserver which is a separate X server but i really wanted to install a vncserver that would let me see my existing X session
<phillw> LzrdKing: I'll bet your sound problem was not as embarrassing as mine was (I had it on mute in preferences) ;-)
<LzrdKing> no, that was something  i was actively checking since Master needs to be muted for sound to not comeout of the internal speakers
<LzrdKing> no, its working, but the boxee config xml file had in there that it was not, so boxee had no sound; i renamed the file and it created a new one with the right settings
<LzrdKing> s/no its working, but//
<LzrdKing> i don't know if its working, i can't see or here  the display
<LzrdKing> hear
<LzrdKing> i installed the wrong vncserver this morning
<LzrdKing> how can i install a vncserver so that i can see my already running X desktop?
<shahan> hello everybody
<shahan> I am in problem
<shahan> need help
<shahan> download realeted problem
<LzrdKing> well you have internet access
<shahan> LzrdKing: I have internet access
<shahan> LzrdKing: yes
<shahan> LzrdKing: I am using it right now
<LzrdKing> so what is download problem?
<shahan> LzrdKing: I tried for downloading a game from playdeb.net
<shahan> LzrdKing: I am using ubuntu 9.10
<shahan> http://www.playdeb.net/software/0%20A.D. I tried for this game
<LzrdKing> did the .deb come down?
<LzrdKing> shahan: did the .deb come down?
<shahan_> LzrdKing: no
<shahan_> http://www.playdeb.net/updates/ubuntu/9.10/
<shahan_> I just go to the linik
<LzrdKing> what happened when you clicked the link?
<shahan_> the the game named 0 A.D. - A war/economy strategy game
<shahan_> "0 A.D. - A war/economy strategy game"
<LzrdKing> ok...
<shahan_> LzrdKing: then clicked on "Install this now"
<shahan_> LzrdKing: what can I do now?\
<zeroseven0183> The game reminds me of Age of Empires
<zeroseven0183> I checked the homepage and it says it's still in alpha release
<zeroseven0183> "not a playable game yet" and "meant for developers only"
<cluelessnewguy> it is on playdeb as a download, but as an alpha its not worth it
<cluelessnewguy> even if it did work
<shahan_> zeroseven0183: is there any good game
<shahan_> zeroseven0183: for playing in ubuntu
<zeroseven0183> Interesting game but yes, as of now, it's not worth it (as cluelessnewguy said)
<phillw> shahan_: tux racer seems popular :-)
<zeroseven0183> I'm not a gamer but I like Tuxracer
<zeroseven0183> :-)
<shahan_> phillw: hi
<zeroseven0183> phillw likes it too
<phillw> hi shahan_
<shahan_> phillw: nice to meet u
<phillw> is your lamp all behaving shahan_?
<shahan_> phillw: will I get tux racer in ubuntu?
<shahan_> phillw: in playdeb.net
<phillw> i think it should be in the ubuntu software center ?  I'm not in 9.10 at the moment
<zeroseven0183> Yes, it is.
<zeroseven0183> The name is Extreme Tux Racer
<shahan_> phillw: I am looking for a small but excellent graphics game in ubuntu
<shahan_> phillw: yes...its working good
<phillw> shahan_: as zeroseven0183 says you can try that one - i've never uploaded it, but it does seem popular :-)
<shahan_> phillw: which one?
<phillw> shahan_: (16:41:14) zeroseven0183: The name is Extreme Tux Racer
<phillw> shahan_: get it via the ubuntu software center, it will do all the hard work for you & just pop it onto your computer :-)
<shahan_> phillw: :)
<shahan_> phillw: I played this game.... kids game
<shahan_> :)
<phillw> that's probably why it is popular, we're all kids at heart :-)
<zeroseven0183> :-)
<cluelessnewguy> X Tux Racer WINS!
<shahan_> phillw: hahaha
<shahan_> cluelessnewguy: yes....
<phillw> I have a penguin at play.clubpenguin.com/miniclip.htm (just don't tell anyone)
<phillw> http://play.clubpenguin.com/miniclip.htm
<cluelessnewguy> Racer got me through some very boring lectures
<phillw> cluelessnewguy: my penguin and puffles have got me through many boring hours when baby-sitting pubs with no customers :-)
<cluelessnewguy> I wish I knew a bartender that played Tux Racer... I would go there all the time
<phillw> I'll have to get it for next pub i go to
<shahan_> fuck
<phillw> shahan_: that link has all the miniclip games
<shahan_> all are big size games
<phillw> shahan_: all the miniclip games are flash based, so very little to download
<shahan_> my speed is not good
<shahan_> phillw: hey....
<shahan_> did u use TeamViewer any time?
<phillw> shahan_: no, i have not.
<shahan_> in playdeb.net
<shahan_> phillw: it is used for remote access computing
<shahan_> phillw: I am looking for a guy for testing this in ubuntu
<phillw> shahan_: i have enough  troubles with this one !!
<shahan_> phillw: I used to in Windows
<shahan_> phillw: with what?
<phillw> 3 test systems on my computer, i am just about to replace one of them so i can write the instructions for how to install one of them.
<shahan_> phillw: do u have idea about editing the boot menu?
<phillw> shahan_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<shahan_> phillw: grub?
<phillw> that is your boot menu with ubuntu
<shahan_> phillw: tnx
<phillw> GNU GRand Unified Bootloader
<phillw> hi ibuclaw
<ibuclaw> hi phillw - what are you buying?
<phillw> ibuclaw: buying ?
<ibuclaw> phillw, what are you selling?
<phillw> i have some cd's of alpha releases for sale, no longer needed :-D
<ibuclaw> ooh, I'll buy that at a high price stranger
<ibuclaw> (evidently you have not played Resident Evil 4)
<ibuclaw> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oXx0qwe0wc
<phillw> the alpha1 of 10.04 has the advantage of working with huwaei usb 3G devices ;-)
<phillw> ibuclaw: no, i'm strictly a http://play.clubpenguin.com/miniclip.htm  person :P
<ibuclaw> phillw, do you know which module interacts with the device?
<phillw> sadly not, just that they broke them both in 10.04 and 9.10 :'(
<phillw> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1440262
<ibuclaw> phillw, actually - try an upgrade
<ibuclaw> ubuntu have gone and done the unthinkable at the last moment
<phillw> ibuclaw: i keep all my test systems updated, it's the 1st thing i do when i log onto them.
<phillw> unthinkable ?
<ibuclaw> phillw, oh wait ... ignore me - I have one too many ppas in my sources =)
 * ibuclaw saw 2.6.34 and was all confused for a minute there
<ibuclaw> but anyway ... phillw - what module controls the 3G card?
<phillw> i would assume it is under the control of the network manager as that's where the 3G device used to show up, but it's just seeing the 'virtual cd' and not the device anymore,I've installed usb-modeswitch to no avail
<ibuclaw> phillw, I would start at the lowest demoninator and work my way up the stack
<phillw> the lowest demoninator is the update of both the 9.10 and 10.04 series, that's a long haul !!
<phillw> ibuclaw: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9035596&postcount=3
<ibuclaw> phillw, I meant start at testing for a driver error, then work up into userspace + application faults.
<phillw> ibuclaw: i wouldn't have a clue as to how to go about that, I'd be happy to help probing things if i was asked & told what to check
<ibuclaw> phillw, what is the device Manufacturer/Product ID ?
<ibuclaw> you can obtain that via 'lsusb' after you insert the device
<phillw> huawei E156G, but it appears to affect many of the huawie range
<ibuclaw> means absolutely nothing to me ^-^
<phillw> (if not them all, I've not seen some one report that there's work)
<ibuclaw> I can't grep "E156G" in the kernel source and expect a result
<phillw> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 12d1:1003 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E220 HSDPA Modem / E270 HSDPA/HSUPA Modem
<phillw> that's the annoying bit, lsusb can 'see' it
<ibuclaw> phillw, only means that it is detected - not annoying just yet...
<ibuclaw> (if it weren't detected - then it would probably be an ex-device or an underpowered / dead port)
<phillw> I'll gladly put off my re-booting if you want me to try things out
<phillw> ibuclaw: it's happily flashing blue (means it is alive and can see the 3G network)
<phillw> the system just pops up the window "Removable media is inserted" Type of medium 'windows software'
<phillw> << i don't have usb-modeswitch on this installation, but will get it if you think it may help (it doesn't on 10.04 'main'), i'm currently on lubuntu
<ibuclaw> phillw, okies - think I got the driver for it. :s
<ibuclaw> lsmod | grep option
<ibuclaw> (not *entirely* sure of it's name though)
<ibuclaw> grep CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OPTION /boot/config-`uname -r` # will tell you it is a module
<ibuclaw> phillw, if it is there, then you can move onto udev detection (at least, I think it should output something in this case).
<ibuclaw> just remove the device, wait 10 ~ seconds then run:
<ibuclaw> sudo udevadm monitor
<ibuclaw> ensure that there is no activity, then insert the device
<ibuclaw> you can pastebin for reference.
<phillw> CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OPTION=m
<phillw> is that a module ?
<ibuclaw> yepo
<ibuclaw> y = builtin, m = module
<phillw> k, i'll set up the udevadm monitor and pop the result over to pastebin, give me a couple of minutes :-)
<ibuclaw> and btw - fyi, how I got that was via:
<ibuclaw> grep -iRl 12d1 drivers/
<ibuclaw> :P
<ibuclaw> phillw, and btw - fyi, how I got that was via:
<ibuclaw> grep -iRl 12d1 drivers/
<phillw> grrr.... blooming closing tabs, let me pull my logs for the command
<ibuclaw> which returned "drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h"
<ibuclaw> and "drivers/usb/serial/option.c"
<ibuclaw> then grep'd for 'option.o' using the same method
<ibuclaw> and that got me to the Makefile + CONFIG_* name
<phillw> http://pastebin.com/tpTrwXLC
<phillw> ibuclaw: you may as well be speaking chinese :-\
<phillw> i vaguely follow you
<shahan> hi
<shahan> phillw: problem again
<shahan> now with internet speed
<shahan> ...
<ibuclaw> internet or firefox =)
<shahan> ibuclaw: internet
<ibuclaw> shahan, name an example
<shahan> ibuclaw: I heared that internet becomes slow in 9.10
<shahan> ibuclaw: now its happeneing with me
<ibuclaw> lol
<ddecator> i never had that o.o
<ibuclaw> shahan, mind games shahan
<swoody> the only thing I can think of offhand is ipv6, but that's not new to 9.10
<shahan> ibuclaw: games shahan? :-)
<swoody> I disabled ipv6 and apt-get updates and Firefox are much more responsive now
<LzrdKing> can anyone help me with ALSA? aplay -l finds no sound cards, but i DO have a soundcard
<ddecator> swoody: +
<ibuclaw> shahan, well, you have a ping of 1.51 seconds from where I am
<shahan> ibuclaw: how have u check it?
<shahan> ibuclaw: now I am in Windowx XP
<shahan> ibuclaw: due to slow internet connection in UBUNTU 9.10
<LzrdKing> ohhhh wt.... when X is running: no sound; exit X, sound comes back
<ibuclaw> shahan, what applications do you exhibit the slowness from?
<shahan> firefox
<shahan> when browsing I get very slow speed
<ddecator> i'm betting ipv6..
<ibuclaw> still could be a firefox issue
<ibuclaw> there are plenty of guides to speed-tune it.
<ibuclaw> shahan, what speed is your connection (as far as you recall)
<ibuclaw> you can check that against http://www.speedtest.net/
<ibuclaw> and also compare it with the results in Ubuntu
<shahan> ibuclaw: hmm...thats a good idea.
<shahan> ibuclaw: tnx for the idea. let me check
<ibuclaw> you can also look at http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/the-ultimate-guide-to-speeding-up-firefox-3-5/
<ddecator> shahan: it may also help to use FF 3.6: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<ibuclaw> note some things from item 5 downwards
<ibuclaw> but in general, in your about:config settings, try setting:
<ibuclaw> browser.cache.offline.capacity  = 0
<ibuclaw> browser.cache.offline.enable = false
<ibuclaw> network.http.max-connections = 96
<ibuclaw> network.http.max-connections-per-server = 32
<ibuclaw> network.http.pipelining = true
<ibuclaw> network.http.pipelining.maxrequests = 8
<ibuclaw> shahan, make a note and away you go =)
<shahan> ibuclaw: ok
<shahan> ibuclaw: tnx
<shahan> ibuclaw: good night
<shahan> going to sleep
<shahan> see u tomorrow
<ibuclaw> kk, bye
<shahan> ...
<LzrdKing> can anyone help me troubleshoot ALSA *under X*? when X is running, aplay -L returns nothing, aplay -l returns "aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found..." and alsamixer returns "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory".  immediately when i kill X, alsamixer opens, aplay -l shows two STAC92xx devices (digital and analog) and aplay -L shows 7 analog devices, 1 digital device and null
<phillw> ibuclaw: knock, knock
<LzrdKing> phillw: can you help me out?
<phillw> LzrdKing: i'm not familiar with alsa things, if you tell me what the problem is I will gladly go and have a look for you.
<LzrdKing> when X is running (nvidia drivers), aplay -L returns nothing, aplay -l returns "aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found..." and alsamixer returns "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory".  immediately when i kill X, alsamixer opens, aplay -l shows two STAC92xx devices (digital and analog) and aplay -L shows 7 analog devices, 1 digital device and null
<LzrdKing> oh and sound doesn't work under X
<ibuclaw> LizardK|ng, try:  sudo lsof /dev/snd/*
<ibuclaw> both with and without X
<ibuclaw> and pastebin results
<ibuclaw> (note, you can redirect output to a file using > file
<ibuclaw> phillw, who's there?
<LzrdKing> ok
<phillw> ibuclaw: was that trace of any help ?
<LzrdKing> ibuclaw: ok, nothing to pastebin
<ibuclaw> phillw, is it supposed to be a block devices? :s
<ibuclaw> looks like udev is treating it as sdb / sr1 to me :)
<phillw> ibuclaw: I have no idea? but the complaint is that after an update to the *buntu system, they stopped working
<ibuclaw> LizardK|ng, in both X and without X?
<LzrdKing> ibuclaw: yes, both commands returned nothing
<ibuclaw> ok, is pulseaudio running when are in X?
<LzrdKing> pulseaudio is not installed (only libpulse0 is)
<LzrdKing> do i NEED pulseaudio under X?
<ibuclaw> no, you shouldn't need it
<LzrdKing> everyone who tries to help me asks that
<ibuclaw> that is the only excuse I have for working w/out X == OK, and w/ X == !OK
<LzrdKing> and when i say no, they say "well thats all i can think of"
<ibuclaw> LizardK|ng, touche
<LzrdKing> oh, you did too
<ibuclaw> I honestly don't know anything else that should even remotely touch audio devices
<LzrdKing> could the vnidia video drives be affecting anything?
<LzrdKing> nvidia
<ibuclaw> doubt it
<ibuclaw> LizardK|ng, do you have /dev/dsp* devices?
<LzrdKing> just /dev/dsp whether X is running or not
<ibuclaw> ok, try starting your favourite audio player
<ibuclaw> ie: rhythmbox
<ibuclaw> *from the commandline
<ibuclaw> Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<ibuclaw> then try playing a random song
<ibuclaw> does anything debug-wise get outputted?
<LzrdKing> with or without X running?
<ibuclaw> (can also check ~/.xsession-errors for any output too)
<LzrdKing> i guess with
<ibuclaw> LizardK|ng, unless you use a CLI music player, ie: mpc / mpd. =)
<znxtch> what is the console command fort deleteing a program?
<LzrdKing> i use boxee, which won't play any sounds
<LzrdKing> but i will patebin what aplay gives me
<LzrdKing> pastebin
<ibuclaw> znxtch, sudo apt-get purge package-name
<ibuclaw> znxtch, if you don't know which package a program belongs to
<ibuclaw> dpkg -S program-name
<ibuclaw> or:  dpkg -S $(which program-name)
<znxtch> i installed it from a .sh
<znxtch> if that going to be something diff?
<ibuclaw> ah, yes - it will be =)
<ibuclaw> what's the app?
<znxtch> if it helps it was second life
<znxtch> i wish i had made a second thought and never installed it
<ibuclaw> do you know where it installed itself?
<znxtch> yes in /opt
<ibuclaw> znxtch, kk should be easy then
<ibuclaw> first thing to do:
<ibuclaw> ls -l $(which second-life)
 * ibuclaw is presuming that is the name of the app
<LzrdKing> ibuclaw: http://pastebin.com/1HzQGQn3 when i run aplay with X running
<znxtch> me@computer:/opt$ ls -l $(which second-life)
<znxtch> total 4
<znxtch> drwxr-xr-x 10 root root 4096 2010-04-21 20:08 secondlife-install
<ibuclaw> I take it 'second-life' isn't the name of the app then =)
<ibuclaw> znxtch, I have no honest clue what name it is - so I'll leave you to figure that one out.
<znxtch> okay
<znxtch> dang
<znxtch> lol
<ibuclaw> I presume it must start with 'sec'
<ibuclaw> you can use TAB to try and auto-complete the command
<znxtch> only file it finds is the intall
<ibuclaw> bash will give you a list of choices if more than one is present
<ibuclaw> ah K :P
<znxtch> e@computer:/opt$ secondlife-install/
<znxtch> app_settings/ character/    fonts/        lib/          secondlife
<znxtch> bin/          etc/          install.sh    res-sdl/      skins/
<ibuclaw> znxtch, what happens if you run it?
<znxtch> ill see
 * ibuclaw notes a bin directory
<znxtch> umm command no found on 'secondlife-install'
<ibuclaw> oh, I see what you did ...
<ibuclaw> znxtch, just type in 'sec' and press TAB twice
<ibuclaw> nothing else
<znxtch> nothing else
<ibuclaw> (you probably typed in 'ls sec' last time)
<znxtch> me@computer:/opt$ secondlife-install/
<znxtch> bash: secondlife-install/: is a directory
<ibuclaw> znxtch, okies no obvious symlink in /usr/bin then - I'll give up there
<znxtch> wait
<znxtch> "secondlife" is in the directory called secondlife-install
<ibuclaw> ls /opt/secondlife-install/bin
<znxtch> me@computer:/opt/secondlife-install$ ls /opt/secondlife-install/bin
<znxtch> do-not-directly-run-secondlife-bin  linux-crash-logger.bin  llplugin  SLVoice
<znxtch> libllkdu.so                         linux-updater.bin       SLPlugin
<ibuclaw> hmm, ok, nothing there then. =)
<znxtch> okay
<znxtch> when i run secondlife
<ibuclaw> znxtch, is Second Life in the applications menu?
<znxtch> from the secondlife-install dir
<znxtch> its opens second life
<LzrdKing> if i run a sound tool as root, like "sudo alsamixer" when X is running, it works fine
<LzrdKing> so why do i need to be root to run alsamixer when X is running but i can be a regular user when it's not?
<znxtch> it in the apps menu
<znxtch> but i cat install it from ubuntu software center
<znxtch> *uninstall
<ibuclaw> LizardK|ng, that is a very good question ... what group perms do you have?
<ibuclaw> znxtch, k, and running:  ls /usr/bin/sec*
<ibuclaw> outputs "no file found" ?
<LzrdKing> ibuclaw: on alsamixer?
<ibuclaw> LizardK|ng, in general
<ibuclaw> LizardK|ng, the command is 'groups' iirc
<znxtch> ls: cannot access /usr/bin/sec*: No such file or directory
<ibuclaw> znxtch, ok then
<ibuclaw> sudo rm /opt/secondlife-install
<LzrdKing> waaaiit... i must not have added user to the group properly
<znxtch> me@computer:/opt/secondlife-install$ sudo rm /opt/secondlife-install
<znxtch> rm: cannot remove `/opt/secondlife-install': Is a directory
<ibuclaw> znxtch, hehe
<ibuclaw> sudo rm -r /opt/secondlife-install
<LzrdKing> ibuclaw: audio is not shown as a groiup for user, even though it is in /etc/group
<znxtch> and its gone as hell
<znxtch> lets see if its still in the menu
<ibuclaw> znxtch, then check the applications directory for the menu item
<ibuclaw> ls /usr/share/applications/sec*
<znxtch> ls: cannot access /usr/share/applications/sec*: No such file or directory
<ibuclaw> LizardK|ng, kk:  sudo usermod -a -G audio
<znxtch> its still in the apps menu ill try to rn it
<ibuclaw> LizardK|ng, or:  sudo vigr (and edit it manually)
<znxtch> okay it just stuck in the menu
<znxtch> the program is gone though
<znxtch> wow
<ibuclaw> LizardK|ng, then logout / login
<znxtch> what a a great learning experience
<znxtch> i will NEVER
<ibuclaw> znxtch, ls /usr/share/applications/[sS]*
<znxtch> install a .sh again
<znxtch> oh we're still going lol
<LzrdKing> ohhh, i missed the logout/login part
<ibuclaw> znxtch, the menu item still needs removing =)
<LzrdKing> now i see audio
<ibuclaw> znxtch, might check /usr/local/share/applications/* too
<LzrdKing> jeezuz
<znxtch> i removed it via GUI
<znxtch> lol
<znxtch> console is still scary to me
<ibuclaw> znxtch, that is fake removing it =)
<ibuclaw> it is still present (add another user, and it will popup again)
<znxtch> shite
<znxtch> okay
 * znxtch opens term back up
<ibuclaw> znxtch, I presume you removed it via the menu editor?
<znxtch> yes
<znxtch> lol
<LzrdKing> ibuclaw: before i thank you profusely, let me check boxee
<ibuclaw> znxtch, if it helps, you can open nautilus
<ibuclaw> znxtch, then browse to /usr/share/applications
<znxtch> i dont know what nautilus is
<ibuclaw> the file browser....
<znxtch> oh im dub
<znxtch> dumb
<znxtch> did i metion im on day 4 of linux rebirth
<znxtch> its a bright and scarey new world
<znxtch> lol
<phillw> znxtch: when ibuclaw has got you sorted, head over http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1052065  for a good guide
<znxtch> okay im there via nautilus
<znxtch> no second life
<znxtch> there are 3 f-spot icons though
<znxtch> is that normal?
<ibuclaw> znxtch, ok, up one directory and go to  /usr/local/share/applications
<LzrdKing> ibuclaw: it appears to be working; i won't know for sure till i get home tonight but thank you thank thank you
<ibuclaw> LizardK|ng, no probs
<ibuclaw> permissions ... the problem and cure for all oddities
<znxtch> i see Second Life
<ibuclaw> znxtch, awesome
<znxtch> you are psychic
<ibuclaw> now, in the terminal
<LzrdKing> ibuclaw: i still have the question of why X running or not mattered
<ibuclaw> ls /usr/local/share/applications/*
<znxtch> me@computer:~$ ls /usr/local/share/applications/*
<znxtch> /usr/local/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache
<znxtch> /usr/local/share/applications/secondlife-viewer.desktop
<ibuclaw> LizardK|ng, loggining in via direct shell is very different to logging in via a DM. That is all I really have to say.
<LzrdKing> no DM, just startx
<ibuclaw> heh. hardcore =)
<LzrdKing> oh it is
<LzrdKing> thats why i'm running X on a server install to begin with
<ibuclaw> znxtch, grep "Icon" /usr/local/share/applications/secondlife-viewer.deskto
<znxtch> Icon=/opt/secondlife-install/etc/../secondlife_icon.png
<ibuclaw> znxtch, excellent, the icon is already removed then
<LzrdKing> i'm running just the bare minimum to run boxee, HTPC software
<ibuclaw>  LzrdKing, well, beyond "Linux is a strange little being" can't really give any explanations.
<znxtch> what just happed?
<znxtch> lol
<LzrdKing> ibuclaw: its not a completely fair comparison, but running boxee under windows or a wubi install of desktop ubuntu, it would choke horribly on local HD content
<LzrdKing> now, running it under openbox on ext4, i can STREAM hd
<ibuclaw> znxtch, sudo rm /usr/local/share/applications/secondlife-viewer.desktop
<ibuclaw> znxtch, and you are done! =)
<ibuclaw> znxtch, 'grep' is a command to grep the contents of a file
<ibuclaw> I honestly can't explain it better than that... lol
<LzrdKing> its a search
<ibuclaw> LizardK|ng, aye, I have openbox on all my setups
<LzrdKing> ibuclaw: but ONLY openbox, no DE
<LzrdKing> or DM
<ibuclaw> well, XFCE, KDE and GNOME are DE's
<ibuclaw> everything else is a WM
<znxtch> ibuclaw, you are awesome.  i stand ready and waiting to one day return the favor, whatever it may be.  even if that day never comes.
<LzrdKing> znxtch: ibuclaw's great, isn't he?
<ibuclaw> znxtch, do you happen to live in Europe?
<LzrdKing> ibuclaw: i only have 105 processes running on the machine
<ibuclaw> beats my 128
<ibuclaw> then again ... I *am* running an intensive make process
<ibuclaw> and probably have one too many VTE's open
<znxtch> haha not in europe
<ibuclaw> oh... and the wonderful chromium takes up a process each
<ibuclaw> LizardK|ng, closing all that brings me down to 104 :P
 * ibuclaw getting competetive now
<ibuclaw> oh wait ... 103
<ibuclaw> ps -el | wc -l
<ibuclaw> that number - 1
<LzrdKing> oops, i'm actually at 100 with boxee running, but i also have an xterm (until boxee will start properly on startup) and a vnc server running
<LzrdKing> i mean 110
<LzrdKing> yours is going down and mines going up
<ibuclaw> znxtch, then you have no chance of returning the favour. ;)
<ibuclaw> znxtch, on the brighter note, feel free to stick around, have seen many a people grow over the years
<LzrdKing> ps -ef |wc -l gives me 112, but one is the ps and the other ic thw wc
<ibuclaw> LizardK|ng, yeah, that is why I use -l instead of -f
<ibuclaw> well... partly why
<LzrdKing> opps, i did -el
<znxtch> Is there a way to "hide" my IP on IRC?  I would like to be able to reserve some privacy if possible.
<ibuclaw> znxtch, you can /j #freenode
<ibuclaw> and ask for a mask
<swoody> znxtch: if you have your name registered already, you can request a cloak in #freenode
<ibuclaw> you need to register though, and wait for about a fortnight
<ibuclaw> they aren't very leaniant at giving people clocks
<ibuclaw> cloaks
<znxtch> Cool I dont mind waiting.  I just dont like a room of 1000 people being able to narrow down on my location lol
<ibuclaw> znxtch, use a proxy? :)
<znxtch> I don
<znxtch> dont know how
<ibuclaw> znxtch, ok, anyway, have you registered your name?
<znxtch> No
<znxtch> I'm lazy
<znxtch> I havent used IRC in like 10 years
<znxtch> I've got to get NickServ friendly again
<ibuclaw> /msg NickServ register
<ibuclaw> I think arguments are <secret password> <email@account.com>
<znxtch> yes
<znxtch> You know
<ibuclaw> but don't do it in here =)
<znxtch> I just want to share this
<znxtch> I'm sitting here thinking to myself
<znxtch> Why didn't I switch to Linux earlier?
<znxtch> I've been missing out
<znxtch> I feel like everybody knew about some really cool bar and didnt give me directions to the party
<ibuclaw> heh
<ibuclaw> you haven't missed much.
<ibuclaw> This year is still the year of the Linux Desktop (just like last year, and the year before, and...)
<znxtch> Nickserv says, " You have taken steps in ensuring that your registrations are not exploited."
<znxtch> nickserv takes itself pretty seriously eh?
<znxtch> haha
<ibuclaw> registering names is a serious businnes :P
<ibuclaw> once registered, people can take that name away from you if you haven't used it for a prolonged period of time (ie: 4-6 months)
<ibuclaw> I've seen people complain when they return
<hobgoblin> I would
<znxtch> MARK THESE WORDS!
 * ibuclaw too
<znxtch> if you ever see me complaining about losing a nickname on IRC
<znxtch> shoot me in the face
<znxtch> i mean directly in it
<compiledkernel> ibuclaw: every year is the year of the Linux desktop
<compiledkernel> I just stopped paying attention to it.
<ibuclaw> compiledkernel, when we implemented SMP (yes, I say 'we' like we are a football team), I was so certain... ;)
<compiledkernel> certainty aside, any strides in dhe Desktop makes what was done previously seem infantile.
<compiledkernel> Ergo any future year is the year of the linux desktop
<ibuclaw> I actually find myself asking "Why didn't I switch to ArchLinux earlier?"
<compiledkernel> ibuclaw: I tend to aggree.
<compiledkernel> but for a variety of different reasons.
<ibuclaw> with the exception of dpkg missing, I really can't find anything to argue against it
<compiledkernel> but the reality of it all is more its just safer to use Debian pure when you have to, and Arch everywhere else.
<ibuclaw> (need dpkg for building gdc)
<compiledkernel> lol
<compiledkernel> I tend to use Debian pure for app servers, Archlinux for core services, and Archlinux for Desktops.
<ibuclaw> well... minimum I need is to run ./debian/rules configure
<ibuclaw> then just switch to builddir and run make manually from there
<compiledkernel> gdc is that important to you?
<ibuclaw> compiledkernel, I'm only the maintainer in Debian + Ubuntu...
<compiledkernel> lol
<compiledkernel> the D programming language
<compiledkernel> blah.
<ibuclaw> it's a fun language
<compiledkernel> as entertaining as C, but not stupid like C++?
<ibuclaw> quite that, yes.
<compiledkernel> hmmmm
<ibuclaw> certainly brought the fun back into programming for me (very much like people say for python)
<ibuclaw> however, I'm a can't learn / won't learn python sort of person.
<compiledkernel> are you using the AUR pkg for gdc?
<ibuclaw> compiledkernel, haven't actually looked into making one, though have thought about it.
<ibuclaw> and there is not one in the repos iirc
<compiledkernel> 3 exist
<compiledkernel> in the aur
<ibuclaw> am not aware of that then
<compiledkernel> sent you the two you need
<compiledkernel> ibuclaw: you really need to learn to use AUR.
<ibuclaw> compiledkernel, aye, got them
<ibuclaw> those are old versions
<compiledkernel> oh
<compiledkernel> well then yes
 * znxtch pays $5 for a cloak
<znxtch> wait
<znxtch> before i submit this
<ibuclaw> http://bitbucket.org/goshawk/gdc/wiki/Home is the new home
<znxtch> is the cloack system flawed
<compiledkernel> someone should do a pkgbuild for it then
<znxtch> is some hardcore 15 yr old japanese kid stillgoing to get my ip and cruch me
<ibuclaw> compiledkernel, I'll add it on my TODO list then =)
<znxtch> *crush
<compiledkernel> znxtch: Im not 15 , nor japanese. However, at a netsec geek, I could be tempted to do so.
<znxtch> darnit!
<compiledkernel> znxtch: but your probably safe.
 * znxtch would rather be joining a project for a cloak
<znxtch> lol
 * znxtch coughs up some $
<ibuclaw> znxtch, there are easier free routes to doing that. =
<znxtch> I'm cheap!
<znxtch> I mean
<ibuclaw> a basic cloak would be ~nick@username
<znxtch> I'm listening. . .
<compiledkernel> znxtch: just tor, its equally effective.
<compiledkernel> lol
<ibuclaw> brb, going to make some food
<znxtch> youre going to make food
<znxtch> and leave me all exposed in the open
<znxtch> without explaining the free route
<znxtch> your sick
<znxtch> haha
 * phillw swarms in and attacks znxtch
<znxtch> im paying
<znxtch> screw it
<znxtch> maybe ill buy some pale/sarving progammer a cheeseburger and a mt dew
<compiledkernel> lol
<compiledkernel> mt dew
<compiledkernel> blech
<compiledkernel> Ill have to add that to my fact generator.
<znxtch> fact generator?
<compiledkernel> lol
<compiledkernel> znxtch: hold on
 * znxtch holds on. . .tightly
<compiledkernel> znxtch: http://gwos.org/doku.php/random:facts
<compiledkernel> there you go
<ibuclaw> znxtch, oh, I see you have been priveleged
<ibuclaw> very few make it there.
<compiledkernel> ibuclaw: he gets it first you know
<znxtch> oh YES!
<compiledkernel> that means he has sufficent warning
<znxtch> awesome
<ibuclaw> I can't even spell privileged right...
<znxtch> this looks like a good read
<znxtch> brb going to check this out
<ibuclaw> znxtch, is also a very good site (if you are a gamer)
<compiledkernel> yes znxtch
<compiledkernel> you need to look at the base domain http://gwos.org
<ibuclaw> try not to stumble upon any subdomains though
<ibuclaw> or search for the term "bad fsck"
<compiledkernel> by the way ibuclaw there is a new poll out there, will you kindly vote in it please.
<ibuclaw> or whatever it is
<ibuclaw> "fsck bad exit"
<compiledkernel> lol
<znxtch> Unix was coded by compiledkernel back in 1765 and with just a piece of paper and a pencil.
<znxtch> nice
<znxtch> lol
<ibuclaw> compiledkernel, looking at the poll results, I see your site attendee's are biased.
<compiledkernel> I believe this channel's favorite rule is 51). One day long a ago a brilliant scientist, capable of understanding how the universe worked walked into his office, talking to his co workers he looked at his computer and saw a link from Compiledkernel. We know this man today as Steven Hawking.
<ibuclaw> haha
<znxtch> Hey Afterfall looks cool
<znxtch> is it
<znxtch> ?
<compiledkernel> for some reason
<compiledkernel> afterfall is real popular
<compiledkernel> I dont really get why
<znxtch> it was just the first thing i clicked on
<znxtch> you know what game id like to see on linux
<znxtch> maybe one of you smart people could do it
<ibuclaw> compiledkernel, well ... people like fallout 3
<znxtch> an old 2-d game called ARC (Attack Retrive Capture)
<compiledkernel> fallout 3 blew
<compiledkernel> fallout was always meant to be a turn based game, not stupid Bethesda's idea of a stupid shooter.
<phillw> ibuclaw: do you have a spare minute in PM?, I'll await a reply
<LzrdKing> ok, going home! thanks again ibuclaw!
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-04-22
<addsomebass> heya, I am without sound :(
<addsomebass> does Ubuntu do well with integrated sound cards?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> what is a good program from downloading music
<Akos> ZeRoDeAtH50435: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> 10.04 beta 2
<Akos> ZeRoDeAtH50435: well then rhyhtmbox and ubuntu one music store
<Akos> *rhythmbox
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yeah but it does not have what I am looking ofr
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> for
<Akos> ZeRoDeAtH50435: well then try other music stores
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> I was looking for frostwire but I dont see it
<Akos> amazon has a music download manager too for linux
<Akos> frostwire?
<Akos> ouh, so warez stuff, well, we won't help you with that kind of software around here I guess (:
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> ?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> It was it the software center in 9.10
<Akos> by warez i ment, illegal download of music, but anyway, the software is probably fine
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yeah I know that
<Akos> go to frostwire's website, and check the Download page
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yeah that was my next stop
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> and if I had the money to pay for music I would
<Akos> there are tons of ways to listen to music free without paying
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> really where
<PD187> last.fm does streaming radio stations.
<Akos> ZeRoDeAtH50435: like on grooveshark.com, pandora.com, last.fm and so on
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> ok
<ibuclaw> spotify is a Windows app, but works in WINE last time I checked
<ibuclaw> ZeRoDeAtH50435, ^^
<Akos> hi ibuclaw (:
<Akos> grooveshark also has an adobe air app
<ibuclaw> http://www.spotify.com/int/help/faq/wine/
<ibuclaw> they seem to have taken some care into ensuring WINE compatibility
<ibuclaw> btw, did anyone read the Adobe Flash update?
<ibuclaw> apparently they've dumped iPod for Android.
 * ibuclaw hopes this will mean better flash support for Linux Desktop too
<Akos> ibuclaw: well, they've gave up entirely on iphone os
<ibuclaw> yeah, that is the one... (/me forgets all the iNames)
<ibuclaw> btw, can anyone recommend a good icon theme?
<ddecator> now if only spotify was in the US
<Akos> uh uh, if i'll remember ...
<Akos> i can't :\
<ibuclaw> think this http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/332/201004220842101024x600s.png
<Akos> i can't open links, i'm httpslly disabled atm :\
<ibuclaw> cp and paste
<Akos> as i said, i can't OPEN, not click or paste :P
<ibuclaw> or type out manually
<Akos> http is disabled on my machine, i'm at work
<ibuclaw> wget
<ibuclaw> =)
<Akos> i can only connect to the virtual machine login page, and that's all, on the other hand i have connection, even http, but typing in by hand that image is looooooooooong
<ibuclaw> http://tinyurl.com/25j9wp4
<Akos> thank you (:
<Akos> ibuclaw: what window manager is this?
<ibuclaw> openbox
<ibuclaw> you are looking at the panel ... aren't you? ;)
<Akos> looks cool
<ibuclaw> made it myself
<Akos> yeah, of course :P
 * ibuclaw wanted something tint2-like, but much lighter
<Akos> my problem with other window managers, is that they lack the gnome features, ubuntu one, me menu and other intergrations
<ibuclaw> so have a bitmap-oriented panel
<ibuclaw> what you see there isn't rendered, it's just splicing together images
<ibuclaw> currently working on a builtin battery/power monitor though
<Akos> oh wow
<ibuclaw> my netbook has already lost power twice because I fail to keep track of time, lol
<Akos> haha
<ibuclaw> luckily (as of 2.6.23) Linux has a nice battery interface
<ibuclaw> /sys/class/power_supply
<ibuclaw> and within that there are files that output the current tracking of power usage
<ibuclaw> /sys/class/power_supply/*/present
<ibuclaw> /sys/class/power_supply/*/status
<ibuclaw> /sys/class/power_supply/*/charge_now
<ibuclaw> /sys/class/power_supply/*/charge_full
<ibuclaw> etc
<ibuclaw> so with some maths work, can figure out Watt usage, percentage full, and time till power is depleted.
<ibuclaw> also the reverse, time till battery is fully charged too
<thatGuyInTheSuit> Hello All
<leoquant> Hi!
<ibuclaw> thatGuyInTheSuit welcome
<znxtch> Is it possible to Jailbreak my IPhone using Wine and then sync my music using Ubuntu?
<Akos> hi znxtch. Awesome question, I guess you should wait for someone with an iphone (:
<znxtch> i meant to say ipod touch
<znxtch> im dumb
<Zaturn> how do i edit fstab, it won't allow me to save it when i use notepad
<phillw> Zaturn: you need to invoke the editor with gksudo from the command line e.g.  gksudo gedit /etc/fstab  but be very careful when editing it, you nac break your system
<phillw> nac = can
<Zaturn> phillw: is this a good line to add to the fstab file when i try to force the mounting of a disk called "693GB"?   *     /dev/sde1 /media/693GB ntfs-3g force 0 0       *   ? Please note the spaces
<Zaturn> lol nac
<phillw> i've never used the force option, i generally let the disk utility application get on with it
<Zaturn> phillw: me too, but sometiemes im .... forced to :)
<phillw> Zaturn: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5977458&postcount=5  warns to NOT use force
<Zaturn> phillw: hmmm yeah but they run fine in windows ...
<phillw> well, one user uses force, as they sometimes need it, just be aware of warning & decide which way to go.
<Zaturn> thanks!
<Zaturn> chow!
<emgomez> anyone around to help with a fun printer screwup?
<emgomez> printers yay!
<CtrlAlt> hey guys, how can i make the windows burn when i close them?
<CtrlAlt> i have no 'burn' effect; the other effects are there, they work perfectly and look amazing and all that
<CtrlAlt> but the 'burn' effect is missing
<CtrlAlt> nevermind, i found it
<CtrlAlt> sorry
<nigelbabu> quit
<znxtch> https://launchpad.net/~pmcenery/+archive/ppa
<znxtch> Okay I installed this into my sources list
<znxtch> my question
<znxtch> . . .
<znxtch> the packages at the bottom of the page
<znxtch> so i just have to go through and sudo apt-get install  all of them
<ddecator> znxtch: if they depend on one another, they will be marked for installation anyway. if they don't, then you don't necessarily have to install all of them
<znxtch> Is there a way to delete all the B.S. I've dumped into my Ubuntu setup and ust be back at ground zero. . .without reinstaling Ubuntu completely?
<ddecator> the best way i know of is to use the Software Center, go to Installed Software, and then remove what you no longer need
<ddecator> on that note, i have to get to class. sorry i can't stay and help, but i'm sure someone else can =)
<ddecator> cya
<nigelbabu> ddecator: Hey, welcome to BT :)
<nigelbabu> I wanted to say that in a mail, but I guess I didn't get time
<pedro3005> ubuntu-beginners-dev
<pedro3005> erm
<LzrdKing> BT? BitTorrent?
<nigelbabu> beginners team
<LzrdKing> i like BitTorrent better
<LzrdKing> are DMPS calls logged in Xorg.log?
<LzrdKing> i can;t get to my logs now but my one monitor keeps shutting off and i'm wondering if its due to dpms
<LzrdKing> jMyles_: you ok?
<man0riaX> Heya
<znxtch> compiledkernel
<znxtch> we meet again
<ddecator> nigelbabu: thanks =)
<compiledkernel> znxtch: indeed.
<ddecator> i feel like you two are arch nemeses or something...
<znxtch> no i just dont know anyone ese
<znxtch> else
<znxtch> and i was feeling attention deprived...
<znxtch> childhood thing. . .
<ddecator> well you'll get to know a lot of us
<znxtch> Hey I got another AWESOME new guy question.
<znxtch> I think you're going to like it.
<ddecator> lets hear it
<znxtch> Is there a way. . .
<znxtch> to remove all this B.S. I've been installing trying to experiment with software and return ubuntu to a somewhat default state?    without reinstalling
<ddecator> didn't like the software center idea?
<znxtch> when I say B.S.
<znxtch> i mean more like the little packages and suppoting packages that have piled up\
<znxtch> I feel like there are still things floating around
<ddecator> sudo apt-get auto-remove
<ddecator> or is it just autoremove...
<znxtch> followed by package name?
<ddecator> sudo apt-get autoremove
<ddecator> that will offer to remove all packages you no longer need
<znxtch> How does it determine what I need?
<ddecator> that were previously installed automatically with other packages
<znxtch> Reading package lists... Done
<znxtch> Building dependency tree
<znxtch> Reading state information... Done
<znxtch> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<znxtch> maybe i cleaned up okay the first time then huh?
<ddecator> looks that way =)
<znxtch> f yeah!
<znxtch> Now for a real zinger
<znxtch> I'm looking for educated personal opinions here
<znxtch> audioplayers
<znxtch> amarok would be awesome but no eq
<ddecator> depends on what you want to do with it
<znxtch> any other reccomendations for sound quality
<shahan> hello everybody
<ddecator> i like songbird because of the add-ons, but the latest version isn't available from the PPA yet...
<ddecator> shahan: hey
<Raidsong> opinions? i have opinions
<shahan> ddecator: problem
<shahan> installing .taz.bz2 files
<ddecator> shahan: and that is?
<shahan> I dont know how to do it
<ddecator> tar.bz2 files generally contain the source of a program. what are you trying to install exactly?
<shahan> dont know how to install thunderbird-3.0.4.tar.bz2
<ddecator> ah, right
<shahan> ddecator: thunderbird-3.0.4.tar.bz2
<ddecator> the ubuntu mozilla team needs to get the thunderbird stable PPA up =p
<shahan> ddecator: how to get this?
<ddecator> shahan: extract that, then look for a 'thunderbird' file inside the folder
<geirha> shahan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThunderbirdNewVersion
<ddecator> yah, the mozilla daily ppa has it, but that will also upgrade firefox and everything, if you don't mind that...
<znxtch> ddecator: are you using karmic?
<ddecator> znxtch: lucid
<znxtch> songbird will work on karmic?
<ddecator> works on karmic, broken on lucid atm...at least in the PPA, i got it working, but it needs to be merged in after lucid is released
<shahan> ddecator: what is PPA?
<ddecator> shahan: Personal Package Archive. it's a way for people to release software that isn't in the official repos for various reasons
<shahan> ddecator: hmm
<shahan> ddecator: I am installing the older version from UBUNTU SOFTWARE CENTER
<ddecator> shahan: sounds good. if you decide to upgrade to lucid after the release, then you will get the 3.0.x version
<ddecator> they may backport it to karmic as well, idk what the plan is right now...
<shahan> ddecator: because so far I have realised that the ubuntu corporation doesnt like to install latest version from mozilla website
<shahan> ddecator: they only support the 2.0..... version
<ddecator> shahan: it works fine if you use the Ubuntu Mozilla Team's daily PPA, but like i said you'll get the daily version of Thunderbird and Firefox, which aren't quite as stable
<ddecator> er, potentially not as stable at least
<znxtch> is there reasons why you wouldnt update to lucid whenits released?
<ddecator> znxtch: large update, some people might not think it's worth it, don't like certain changes...
<shahan> hmm
<shahan> however...
<shahan> I want to make a customized distro ...
<shahan> ddecator: do u have any idea?
<ddecator> shahan: about what exactly?
<znxtch> dd
<znxtch> mind lending a hand with my songbird install?
<shahan> ddecator: that is .... all the software installed in my PC ... I will make a distro.... If any one install this distro, he will get all the software installed on my pc same...that is like clone
<ddecator> znxtch: how are you trying to install it?
<ddecator> shahan: depends on how you setup the distro...
<shahan> he will get all the codec installed, all the software like skype, chrome, teamviewer, VLC, Multiget.... everything which I have installed on my PC
<znxtch> disregard
<znxtch> figured it out
<znxtch> was missing a sudo in front of the tar command
<shahan> ddecator: like a cloned distro
<ddecator> shahan: unfortunately i don't really know much about how that would work
<ddecator> znxtch: you could use the daily PPA, it still works on karmic
<znxtch> got it running
<znxtch> thanks though
<ddecator> no problem
<shahan> ddecator: installed
<ddecator> shahan: good deal =)
<shahan> using gmail on it
<shahan> I like thunderbird
<shahan> its very easy to use gmail in thunderbird
<shahan> ddecator: where r u from?
<ddecator> nice. i use thunderbird for backing up my emails and i use prism to run gmail
<ddecator> shahan: i'm in chicago
<shahan> hmm
<shahan> UK?
<ddecator> me?
<shahan> ddecator: yes
<ddecator> chicago is in the US
<shahan> ddecator: where is chicago?
<ddecator> in illinois (United States Midwest)
<shahan> ddecator: hmm
<shahan> I want a good graphical website designning software in ubuntu
<compiledkernel> shahan: you mean something to build HTML with, or otherwise?
<LzrdKing> are DPMS calls logged in Xorg.log?  I can't get to my logs right now but my one monitor keeps shutting off and i'm wondering (hoping!) if its due to DPMS
<shahan> compiledkernel: yes exactly... like Dreamweaver in Windows
<compiledkernel> shahan: bluefish I think is the known accepted
<compiledkernel> however
<shahan> compiledkernel: I dont like bluefish
<compiledkernel> Screem.org aka Screem html/xml editor
<compiledkernel> is also acceptable
<shahan> compiledkernel: very poor
<compiledkernel> shahan: I would disaggree
<compiledkernel> its not pretty
<compiledkernel> but its effective
<shahan> compiledkernel: why?
<compiledkernel> you wish to code html, correct shanan?
<ddecator> heh, shahan ^
<shahan> compiledkernel: no
<shahan> ddecator: what?
<compiledkernel> you want an ide then
<compiledkernel> Kdevelop, Anjuta
<ddecator> shahan: your name wasn't spelled right in that message, so i wanted to make sure you got a ping still
<compiledkernel> if I have to use a gui (I normally code with vim)
<compiledkernel> I use Geany
<shahan> compiledkernel: I want to design the web very easily. creating table, colour...everything with grphical interface
<compiledkernel> cut/copy/paste ide's
<compiledkernel> blah
<compiledkernel> weak
<compiledkernel> but
<compiledkernel> I suppose if you have to do it
<shahan> ddecator: :)
<compiledkernel> Kdevelop will probably do it
<shahan> compiledkernel: give me a clear idea about it.. please
<compiledkernel> if your going to do java, refer to Eclipse
<shahan> I will do HTML and PHP only
<compiledkernel> shahan: http://jeez.eu/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/kdevelop_screen.png
<compiledkernel> thats  screenie of kdevelop
<shahan> compiledkernel: need to make good table, giving colour...etc
<compiledkernel> that can be done with a text editor shahan
<compiledkernel> your only hurting yourself by depending on cut/copy/paste ide's
<compiledkernel> for development
<shahan> compiledkernel: yes...but I want to modify a lot of pages I have created with dreamweaver
<compiledkernel> I suppose quanta could be used
<znxtch> ddecator:  how do I chge my watched folder i songbird?
<ddecator> znxtch: Tools > Options > Media Importer > Watch Folders
<shahan> compiledkernel: is there no software like this?
<shahan> compiledkernel: ok
<shahan> compiledkernel: quanta...how Megabyte?
<compiledkernel> shahan: its not large, quanta isnt.
<compiledkernel> I believe wine supports dreamweaver
<compiledkernel> if thats really a consideration.
<compiledkernel> either way , I really think your doing more harm than good for yourself development wise by depending on an IDE to perform the actions.
<shahan> compiledkernel: tnx for giving time
<compiledkernel> aye
<shahan> compiledkernel: let me check the quanta
<shahan> compiledkernel: going to sleep
<shahan> compiledkernel: its 1 22 AM there
<shahan> have to get up early in the morning for Morning Prayer (NAMAZ)
<znxtch> Songbird is flippin' suhweet!
<znxtch> thanks for turning me on to it dd
<ddecator> 1.8.0~a will be available after the lucid release via the PPA
<ddecator> znxtch: there are add-ons for MMKey support and other things, such as lyricmaster (a personal favorite)
<znxtch> yeah lyrics master rocks!
<ddecator> i still need to patch 1.8.0 so it has MMKey support be default..not sure how i'll do that yet
<znxtch> mmkey?
<ddecator> Multimedia Keys, such as the play, pause, etc. buttons at the top of some laptops
<znxtch> i do have those ;)
<ddecator> cd ripping doesn't work yet either, that's also on the to-do list
<znxtch> ipod support?
<ddecator> anyway, i have to go take a midterm, i'll be back in a couple of hours
<ddecator> znxtch: it's an add-on, not sure how well it works. i know they're working on improving it, but it might not work at all on linux (idk if it can communicate with USBs yet)
<znxtch> chk
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> anyone know how to get a wireless brother scanner to work on 10.04
<compiledkernel> ZeRoDeAtH50435: model number please.
<compiledkernel> ZeRoDeAtH50435: probably not. Accoring to sane site, most of , if not all of their scanners are unsupported.
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> MFC-255CW
<compiledkernel> http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html#Z-BROTHER
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> it was really easy to get the printer to work once I set my windows computer as the host It auto-detected on here and that was it
<compiledkernel> scanners are a different story entirely ZeRoDeAtH50435
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yeah I was afraid of that
<compiledkernel> sane support is sparse, most of the popular units work, but not near as much as printers that are supported.
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> right
<compiledkernel> sorry to disappoint ZeRoDeAtH50435
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> no its ok just have to fax it
<compiledkernel> lol
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> ?
<LzrdKing> can someont give me a command line solution for detecting when my wireless card disconnects, then reconnect it?  iwconfig still showed the essis but it wasn't associated
<LzrdKing> it was easy for me to get my scanner to work on the box it was plugged into; over the network not so much
<ddecator> ZeRoDeAtH50435: simple scan doesn't work?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yeah
<Bodsda> evenin all
<ddecator> hey Bodsda
<ddecator> whoa, i got an email from you earlier...
<Bodsda> hey ddecator - hows things?
<ddecator> Bodsda: pretty good, just took a midterm exam so now it's officially the weekend for me. how are you?
<Bodsda> ddecator: heh, not too bad ta, just had my corporate induction today - Explaining IT infrastructure modifications and virtualization projects to comeplete technophobes
<ddecator> i dread teaching how email works to technophobes..
<Bodsda> email... thats magic, these guys dont understand what a browser is
<ddecator> i feel sorry for you
 * Bodsda thinks IT basics should be mandatory to anyone owning a phone line
<ddecator> people would go phoneless before learning IT basics
<Bodsda> lol, probably - as long as they could send letters to faceboo
<Bodsda> facebook*
<ddecator> and text
<Bodsda> ddecator: you coming to the -dev meeting tonight?
<ddecator> Bodsda: what will it be about?
<Bodsda> ddecator: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/FocusGroups/Development/Meeting
<ddecator> Bodsda: yah sure, i'll be there (unless something comes up)
<Bodsda> cool
<ddecator> i'm guessing it will be in -dev?
<Bodsda> yeah
<ddecator> alright, i'm in there
<emgomez> anyone handy to help me with a printer issue?
<emgomez> i have an hp-check log here: http://pastebin.com/CQEDWx8p
<ddecator> this may sound stupid, but have you unplugged the usb and replugged it into your computer? that tends to work for me most of the time
<emgomez> yeah
<emgomez> i have
<emgomez> i also unplugged it from the wall and plugged it back in, in conjunction with unplugging/replugging the usb
<ddecator> one thing you can try is unplugging the usb, going to System > Administration > Printing, deleting the printer in there, then reconnect the usb so it resets the connects (assuming you haven't set settings on there you don't want to lose)
<emgomez> believe me, i did that too
<Bodsda> emgomez: unfortunately I dont have an answer for you im afraid - try googling the error error: Unable to communicate with device (code=12) - you may get a better response from #ubuntu as not many people seem to be at their computers here ta the moment im afraid
 * phillw doesn't have an HP printer to test it with, sorry
<ddecator> hm, i've never had that much issue with my HP printer =\
<ddecator> the only other suggestion i have is double checking that hplip is installed and possibly reinstalling it..
<phillw> ddecator: HP printers do seem to work well with linux, these all in one systems seem to be problems though.
<ddecator> phillw: i have a printer/scanner/copier
<phillw> emgomez: if you post up your make & model of printer, I'll gladly go looking for you.
<emgomez> it's not an all-in-one, but it's a laserjet P1006, which apparently a lot of people had trouble with out of the box
<ddecator> oh, i have that printer at home..
<ddecator> i never had trouble...
<emgomez> it originally did this thing where the system claimed it printed and recognized the printer and everything, but nothing printed
<ddecator> what version of ubuntu?
<emgomez> and i got that fixed using the foomatic drivers
<emgomez> last fall's, 9.10
<ddecator> hplip worked fine for me on 9.10. hm =\
<emgomez> but then yesterday, it ran out of paper while in the middle of a printer job
<emgomez> which apparently ruined it
<emgomez> or else it was a solar flare, i suppose
<ddecator> i did have to reinstall hplip once, so that might help
<emgomez> yeah, it's a weird issue, not everyone with a 1006 had trouble apparently, just a particular few people
<emgomez> hmm
<phillw> emgomez: this thread is marked [solved], which is always a good pointer ;-) http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/forum/read.php?43,2400,2400
<ddecator> or they bought a new printer and called it a solution, who knows ;)
<ddecator> i've used nothing but hp printers with my system though, and i've never run into issues
<ddecator> at least not since 9.04
<phillw> ddecator: well there's also this interesting(?) one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1442100
<ddecator> that's a weird issue...
<phillw> ddecator: as i've been flitting between operating systems, I've not actually sat down and got either of the HP laser printers working on my laptop, it's on my 'To Do' list when 10.04 properly settles.
<emgomez> well, i removed and reinstaled hplip
<emgomez> now i have a new error
<ddecator> our laserjet works on 10.04 for me, haha
<emgomez> Unable to write 8192 bytes to printer!
<ddecator> emgomez: fun, haha. what's the new one?
<ddecator> huh..
<emgomez> the exclamation point is pretty endearing
<emgomez> it's like even the computer is freaked out about it not working like it should
<ddecator> when do you get that error?
<emgomez> it's sitting there in the properties pane if i open up System-Admin-Printing
<emgomez> the properties of the particular printer, i mean to say
<emgomez> under "Printer State"
<ddecator> what if you delete the printer then reconnect it so it recollects the information?
<emgomez> if i try to printer, the same 8192 bytes message shows--- WHAT
<emgomez> WHAT
<emgomez> now it's printing
<emgomez> WHAT THE HECK
<emgomez> hm
<emgomez> okay
<emgomez> only the first page
<ddecator> printing is progress =p
<emgomez> okay, so i just tried to print a test page
<emgomez> from the printer dialog
<emgomez> and it got sent as if it was working and the little printer queue popped up
<emgomez> but no printing is happening
<ddecator> did you remove the printer then reconnect so it reset?
<emgomez> and under printer status, it says "Processing: If you have another 1006 printer connected to this machine, please remove it and blacklist..."
<emgomez> but the message doesn't wrap and my laptop screen is only so big
<ddecator> shouldn't have to blacklist anything
<ddecator> it sounds like it's confusing itself, haha
<emgomez> well, i removed hplip and upgraded it and then shut down the printer and unplugged the usb
<emgomez> and then plugged the usb back in and then started the printer back up
<emgomez> i don't even know what blacklisting is or how to do it
<ddecator> delete the job, unhook the usb, delete the printer in Printing, then reconnect the usb for the printer so it re-establishes the connection and see if that works
 * ddecator should be thankful he hasn't run into these printer issues before
<emgomez> okay, i just did that
<emgomez> the printer configured
<emgomez> i sent a job to it, which is "Processing"
<emgomez> but my orange error light on the printer is blinking
<ddecator> ...any idea what that's supposed to mean?
<emgomez> LMFAO
<emgomez> i wish
<emgomez> no status error messages are reporting via the print manager
<emgomez> i mean
<emgomez> this is what happened when it ran out of paper midway through a job
<emgomez> so i put more paper in
<emgomez> and it whirred a little bit
<emgomez> but the light didn't go away, so i thought "hey, i'll push the hardware button marked with a big red X. that must mean something."
<emgomez> and the light went away
<emgomez> but nothing else worked
<emgomez> sigh
<emgomez> i guess i'll push it again
<emgomez> oooh
<emgomez> the test page is printing
<ddecator> progress =)
<emgomez> not really
<emgomez> so i printed a two page document
<emgomez> and again, the first page prints
<emgomez> and then the error light comes back on
<ddecator> paper jam?
<emgomez> but the system is convinced that that the print job was successful
<emgomez> well, it didn't pull in a second sheet that could have gotten jammed
<emgomez> all sheets of paper present and accounted for
<ddecator> right, but my printer freaks out sometimes if the stack is too big, try having just 5 sheets in there, then print the 2 pages
<emgomez> oh honest to god, if taking out some paper solves this, i don't know what i'll do
<emgomez> nah, same deal, prints the first page and then the error light blinks on
<ddecator> heh, mind looking up what that light means?
<emgomez> in the documentation that came with the printer?
<ddecator> or possibly an online version
<emgomez> yeah, i'm downloading it now
<ddecator> hp might have pdfs of their manuals
<ddecator> ok, good deal
<emgomez> i just didnt know if you meant the docs or some status report in the terminal you wanted me to run
<ddecator> nah, the docs
<ddecator> if we know that the problem is, it'll help us know if it's really software or something else
<emgomez> *coughs*
<emgomez> well
<ddecator> well?
<emgomez> Attention                    Close the print-cartridge door,
<emgomez>                              remove the paper jam, install
<emgomez>                              the cartridge, or add paper.
<emgomez> HP LaserJet P1000
<emgomez> Series:
<emgomez> ●    Print-cartridge door is
<emgomez>      open
<emgomez> ●    Paper jam
<emgomez> ●    No cartridge installed
<emgomez> ●    Paper out
<emgomez> probably not the most helpful documentation in the history of documentation
<emgomez> i already opened it up to check if there was a jam
<emgomez> there isn't
<ddecator> ha, but at least it suggests it isn't software...maybe the toner is low?
<emgomez> then i would have expected to see fading on the printing, particularly from the test page
<emgomez> but i haven't
<emgomez> and it doesn't really explain why i can send a document, it will print the only the first page and then the error light comes on
<emgomez> but i dont get an error message from the print console, saying the job had to be aborted, or whatever
<ddecator> hm, and after opening and closing the printer, it still only prints one page?
<emgomez> mmm, after opening and closing it, it whirs up, the ready light goes on and the second page just printed
<ddecator> o.o
<ddecator> try printing both pages again to see if they both print without a problem
<emgomez> well
<emgomez> i printed another two page document
<emgomez> which came out just fine
<emgomez> without error lights
<emgomez> AHHHH
<ddecator> again?
<emgomez> then i go back to print the same document i was testing with
<emgomez> and right, only the first page and then the error light goes on
<emgomez> the document that worked was a news article in firefox
<emgomez> the one that fails is a pdf
<ddecator> hm...
<emgomez> i guess i should try and .odt and see what happens
<emgomez> and then opening and closing the top again gets the second page to print
<ddecator> very odd...
<emgomez> the openoffice document goes through just fine
<ddecator> do you have another pdf you can test with?
<emgomez> i just did
<emgomez> same deal, prints the first page and then the error light goes on
<emgomez> at least it's predictable
<ddecator> so it's just pdfs..at least so far
<ddecator> using hplip?
<emgomez> i'm pretty sure i am?
<emgomez> the manager is system-config-printer
<ddecator> well you mentioned something about using the foo driver earlier i thought
<emgomez> sigh
<emgomez> you might have to give me a lesson on the difference exactly
<emgomez> hplip is a set of drivers or a manager?
<emgomez> because i also have this HP device manager thing that sits in my system tray and seems pretty useless
<emgomez> and actually doesn't have the 1006 on it although it used to, before i uninstalled the printer from absolutely everything last night
<ddecator> well hplip-cups is a driver, but there is also the manager
<emgomez> okay, i'm 99% sure i'm not using the manager, although i think it's running
<emgomez> and the printer is using the foo drivers
<emgomez> according to system-config-printing, although i can't seem to change the drivers -- everything hangs if i try, or else sometimes it says that the drivers were installed successfully but the change isn't reflected in the manager
<ddecator> hm, one sec
<ddecator> huh, you might have to set it up manually to change the driver...
<emgomez> which would involve doing what exactly?
<ddecator> in the preferences for the printer, next to Make and Model, select change, select HP, find the model, then choose to create a new PPD, which -should- allow you to choose the driver from a list
<emgomez> i have "provide PPD file"
<emgomez> but i mean, am i changing it to an hplip driver?
<ddecator> yah, to test that
<emgomez> okay, but i don't see where on the hplip site i can just download the ppd files
<emgomez> well, let me go through the installation checklist and see what happens
<ddecator> the PPD is created when you first connect the printer
<emgomez> oh
<emgomez> where would i find it in the filesystem?
<ddecator> your sure that it's using the foo driver?
<ddecator> you're*
<emgomez> the config dialog says "Make and Model: HP LaserJet P1006 Foomatic/foo2xqx (recommended)"
<emgomez> so... i don't know any other way i should check?
<ddecator> huh, mine is hpijs
<ddecator> which i thought was the default..
<ddecator> do you have hpijs installed?
<emgomez> well, i'm pretty sure i'm not using the default because this printer didn't work when i first plugged it in
<emgomez> and this was the fix that worked for me: http://reclusivegeek.wordpress.com/2008/12/27/installing-hp-laserjet-p1006-on-ubuntu-810/
<emgomez> no, i don't have hpijs installed
<emgomez> should i install it?
<ddecator> sure
<emgomez> wheeeeee
<ddecator> that's what has worked for me
<emgomez> should i install the suggested packages?
<emgomez> hpijs-ppds hplip-doc kdeprint gtklp xpp hplip-gui
<ddecator> yes
<emgomez> uh
<emgomez> Configuration file `/etc/xdg/autostart/hplip-systray.desktop'
<emgomez>  ==> File on system created by you or by a script.
<emgomez>  ==> File also in package provided by package maintainer.
<emgomez>    What would you like to do about it ?  Your options are:
<emgomez>     Y or I  : install the package maintainer's version
<emgomez>     N or O  : keep your currently-installed version
<emgomez>       D     : show the differences between the versions
<emgomez>       Z     : background this process to examine the situation
<emgomez>  The default action is to keep your current version.
<emgomez> *** hplip-systray.desktop (Y/I/N/O/D/Z) [default=N] ?
<ddecator> just keep your own i guess, shouldn't matter
<emgomez> okay
<emgomez> so it's installed, should i delete the printer and unplug/reinstall it?
<emgomez> or just try printing?
<ddecator> delete and do the unplug stuff
<emgomez> mmm, error light is back
<ddecator> is it using hpijs?
<emgomez> this is potentially going to culminate in a reenactment of the printer scene from office space
<ddecator> good scene, but i hope that doesn't happen, haha
<emgomez> it didn't automatically configue
<emgomez> *configure
<ddecator> what'd it do?
<emgomez> nothing
<emgomez> it's searching for printers right now
<emgomez> and i'm configuring manually
<ddecator> heh, i love printers...
<emgomez> now it's hanging....
<emgomez> ME TOO
<emgomez> this is such a good printer when it works
<emgomez> i love having a laserprinter
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-04-23
<emgomez> er
<emgomez> okay, i guess it found the drivers on its own, or whatever
<emgomez> but the test page isn't printing
<ddecator> hpijs?
<ddecator> oh wait...
<emgomez> no, it's still the foo driver
<ddecator> hpijs is for my all-in-one, my laserjet is foo =p
<emgomez> okay
<emgomez> will apt-get remove hpijs work?
<ddecator> if you don't want it
<emgomez> well
<emgomez> i mean
<emgomez> i seem to be worse off now
<emgomez> and the only thing that's really changed is that i installed hpijs
<emgomez> because now nothing is printing
<ddecator> that -shouldn't- cause any issues though..
<emgomez> arguably, i suppose i'm just back to where i was when this printer came out of the box in february
<emgomez> you're right, it shouldn't
<emgomez> but
<emgomez> apparently this entire problem was either precipitated by the fact that the printer ran out of paper in the middle of a job or because i switched my graphics cards drivers to a proprietary one to get compiz to work
<emgomez> both of those things seem equally unlikely to cause this problem
<emgomez> but
<emgomez> those are the only two things that changed
<ddecator> especially the graphics driver, haha
<emgomez> yeah, i know
<emgomez> but really
<emgomez> this always happens to me
<ddecator> printers randomly stop working sometimes
<ddecator> might not be related at all
<ddecator> hm...
<emgomez> things mysteriously break and i can never fix it on my own and it pisses me off
<emgomez> yeah, i suppose
<emgomez> the joys of printers
<ddecator> i'm trying to see if there are any bug reports about this..
<ddecator> hm, this is a possibility: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/407244
<ddecator> so i guess run 'hp-plugin -i'
<emgomez> alrighty
<emgomez> Downloading firmware to device hp:/usb/HP_LaserJet_P1006?serial=AC2F78F...
<emgomez> error: Device busy: hp:/usb/HP_LaserJet_P1006?serial=AC2F78F
<emgomez> error: unable to open channel
<emgomez> error: Device busy: hp:/usb/HP_LaserJet_P1006?serial=AC2F78F
<emgomez> error: unable to open channel
<emgomez> error: Channel write error
<emgomez> error: An error occured: Device I/O error
<emgomez> Done.
<ddecator> is the printer plugged into the usb right now?
<emgomez> yes
<ddecator> idk if it's supposed to be or not...
<ddecator> can you look at the last comment on that bug report? (er, second to last...the one with instructions)
<emgomez> yeah, i saw it
<ddecator> try the instructions on there and see what happens for you
<emgomez> i did something like that last night, selecting the usb option
<emgomez> but i'll try it again
<emgomez> i'm not really given an option to select the driver
<emgomez> but it selects xqx anyway
<ddecator> as long as it selects the foo driver
<emgomez> yeah, but it's not printing
<ddecator> any errors?
<emgomez> the error light isn't on
<emgomez> nope
<ddecator> is there other stuff in the job queue?
<emgomez> the print queue says it's "Processing"
<emgomez> nope
<emgomez> and now the print queue just closed out
<ddecator> great...
<emgomez> and says there's no outstanding jobs
<emgomez> lol, oh this is so ridiculous
<ddecator> does the printer show up as connect in Printing?
<ddecator> connected*
<emgomez> yeah, it did
<emgomez> but i installed it and i'm trying this again, which worked a few months ago: http://foo2xqx.rkkda.com/
<emgomez> sigh
<emgomez> but no longer, apparently
<ddecator> now what's happening?
<emgomez> now we're back to the same "Unable to write 8192 bytes to the printer!"
<emgomez> error
<emgomez> in the printer manager or the dialog if i try to print something
<emgomez> but last time it would print anyway
<emgomez> but it doesn't seem to be this time
<ddecator> cancel all jobs, disconnect and reconnect the printer, then try again
<emgomez> okay, error light goes back on, i open the close the printer, the error light goes away, the unable to print 8192 error still shows up and no printing is happening
<emgomez> *open and close
<ddecator> huh...
<emgomez> and now a "printer may not be connected" message just came up
<emgomez> although it is
<ddecator> is your system fully up-to-date?
<emgomez> unplugged/replugged, the may not be connected error shows up again, i cancel out the job, the printer status is "busy, will retry in 5 minutes..." even though there's no job
<emgomez> yeah
<emgomez> emg@che:~/foo2zjs$ sudo apt-get upgrade
<emgomez> Reading package lists... Done
<emgomez> Building dependency tree
<emgomez> Reading state information... Done
<emgomez> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<emgomez> emg@che:~/foo2zjs$
<ddecator> this one report says to run 'sudo rmmod usblp' although i honestly don't know what it will do
<emgomez> huh, i just ran hp-check -t again
<emgomez> and i got this, which is new: Summary of needed commands to run to satisfy missing dependencies:
<emgomez> sudo aptitude install --assume-yes cupsddk cupsddk-drivers
<emgomez> sudo aptitude install --assume-yes policykit policykit-gnome
<emgomez> so i installed all of that
<ddecator> any effect?
<emgomez> i'm installing it again
<emgomez> rmmod apparently removes modules from the kernel
<emgomez> i dont really know what that means but it sounds kind of scary
<emgomez> wheee
<emgomez> this time i got "unknown error 1018"
<emgomez> at least that's new
<emgomez> i guess
<ddecator> -sigh- i'm at a loss...
<ddecator> the only thing i can think of is disconnecting the usb, turning off the printer, deleting the printer in Printing one more time, then turn the printer on, connect the usb, and let it try autosetup again...otherwise idk
<emgomez> me too. i just tried running hp-setup from the terminal, and i got a device communication error 5012, which i feel like i got before
<emgomez> i'm not sure that autosetup is working anymore, to be honest
<ddecator> it should =\
<emgomez> nope, only manual config i think
<emgomez> i tried forcing  a firmware update before a manual config and it said that no such supported device existed
<emgomez> and then i tried after i set it up manually and i got: error: Device busy: hp:/usb/HP_LaserJet_P1006?serial=AC2F78F
<emgomez> error:  Unable to communicate with device or device is in an error state.  Please check device setup and try again.
<ddecator> does that happen if you turn the printer off and on?
<emgomez> while keeping the usb plugged in?
<emgomez> hahahaha
<emgomez> i just shut it down and a message popped up: test page has completed printing!"
<ddecator> we wish, haha
<LzrdKing> my VGA monitor keeps shutting off and it won't wake up; sometimes unplugging either the power or the vga cale helps, sometimes not, sometimes it just wakes up on its own.  DPMS is turned off.  how can i make it stay on?  my DVI monitor does not have this problem (the are the same model monitor, switching the inputs helped for about 5 minutes)
<ravibn> Hi! There is something I need to fix for me to enable to login from console. When I booted ubuntu from recovery mode and went to logon from console it kept on asking for the username & pwd How can I fix this ?
<ravibn> anybody here ?
<GotQuestions> Hello
<GotQuestions> Alright, so I have a few questions about installing ubuntu
<haywire> So you want to install ubuntu on an ole '98 machine?
<GotQuestions> Yep!
<GotQuestions> The machine refuses to connect to the internet right now, because of a mix of it being over ten years old & virus covered
<haywire> I'm a beginner myself, but will try to help, and pls if there is someone else here, plz chime in!
<GotQuestions> I'm on a mac right now, but do have access to a windows xp machine if necessary
<GotQuestions> Thank you haywire :)
<haywire> I have installed xubuntu here on some of my older machines...it is sort of a stripped down version more suited for older machines with low system requirements.
<GotQuestions> Nice, I'll search for it now!
<emgomez> i'm here too and i can try and help but i'm kind of a beginner too
<swoody> Hello GotQuestions and haywire :)
<swoody> and emgomez :)
<emgomez> hi swoody
<haywire> Gotquestions: Swoody is awesome and helped me with a desktop login problem!
<GotQuestions> Hi swoody, thanks for offering your help :)
<GotQuestions> Nice!
<swoody> GotQuestions: was there anything in particular you were curious about, or just looking for a good bit of advice for the new install? :)
<GotQuestions> Well, I really know nothing about installing OSs
<GotQuestions> so basically everything!
<GotQuestions> Do I download Xubuntu on my mac?
<GotQuestions> *to
<swoody> GotQuestions: well my friend, you've come to the right place :)
<swoody> GotQuestions: you need to download the .iso file to any computer that you can burn a disc from
<GotQuestions> Alright, do I need any special burning software or just regular burning?
<swoody> GotQuestions: you need to make sure it has the option to 'Burn .iso' or 'Burn disc image'
<swoody> we don't want the audio or data options here :)
<GotQuestions> Ah! I'll check if  I can download Nero burning ROM
<swoody> GotQuestions: here's a couple guides that may be of use to you as well:
<swoody> https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/installation-guide/index.html
<swoody> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<swoody> more specifically, this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<GotQuestions> swoody: thank you so much
<swoody> GotQuestions: np, and obviously don't be afraid to ask questions freely in here :)
<haywire> swoody: I got a stupid question about this (xchat) utility itself...how do your replies to me (etc.) end up in red?  Do you have control over that?
<emgomez> haywire, it's because swoody is typing your handle
<emgomez> and the default is for it to alert when someone says your name
<haywire> egomez: so is my reply like this red on your screen?
<emgomez> well, it would have been, except my handle is eMgomez
<emgomez> but what you can do is type the first or second letters and then hit tab
<emgomez> and the handle will automatically pop up, assuming you typed in enough letters
<haywire> sri sri typo... and the answer was so simple it eluded me... beating head on desk now...
<emgomez> haha, it's okay
<swoody> haywire: yes, it's called hilighting :)
<emgomez> i'm sure you can fiddle in settings and disable the alert if you don't want to be bothered
<haywire> emgomez, no, it's very helpful, i think
<swoody> haywire: you can setup other terms to hilight in the settings of xchat, like "HayWire" or "hay wire", etc.
<haywire> and the tab tip, too!
<emgomez> right, or just any other particular words that you might want to know when people are discussing
<emgomez> swoody, if you're in a helpful mood, can i ask you to take a look at the syslog for my printer? it's here: http://pastebin.com/prVt1YGr
<haywire> swoody: Thanks again for steering me to the help forums to resolve my .gdm issues here... now I got my autlogin working, GRUB is dual-booting me to xp home or xubuntu, display is configured for its 1360x768 native display, life is good.
<emgomez> oops, here was my message before you peered out: swoody, if you're in a helpful mood, can i ask you to take a look at the syslog for my printer? it's here: http://pastebin.com/prVt1YGr
<emgomez> ddecator was super helpful and we worked at it for a couple hours but didn't manage to find a solution. and i'm in the middle of downloading the iso to see if the printer works with the livecd
<swoody> emgomez: you have Ubuntu installed already?
<emgomez> oh, yeah
<emgomez> i think i've been using it for three years now
<emgomez> but i'm still not very good at all at fixing things when they break
<swoody> emgomez: gotcha. And your printer doesn't work right now?
<emgomez> nope
<GotQuestions> alright, obscure question for mac users:
<swoody> emgomez: ok. Did you install any drivers for it, or have you been using plug-n-play up until now?
<GotQuestions> Actually, proabably any users
<GotQuestions> I'm putting the disk image onto the program Burn
<GotQuestions> Should I 'mount' it?
<swoody> GotQuestions: are you just burning the image to a CD?
<GotQuestions> Yes, I want to use the CD as a boot disk
<GotQuestions> So I'm not sure if I mount it or not?
<swoody> GotQuestions: then no, you don't need to mount it, just burn it to disc :)
<swoody> unless Mac is different about that...
<swoody> humm...
<GotQuestions> swoody: Once again, you're the man
<emgomez> swoody, yes, definitely. when i first bought it, plug n play didn't work. it's an HP laserjet P1006, which caused problems for some people. i followed the instructions here (http://foo2xqx.rkkda.com/) to use the foo drivers and the printer worked great until two days ago
<GotQuestions> I doubt it would be different.... (I hope)
<GotQuestions> We shall see :)
<swoody> emgomez: did anything change when it stopped working? Upgrade versions of Ubuntu, change drivers, anything out of the ordinary?
<emgomez> swoody, when it ran out of paper in the middle of a print job. i couldn't clear the error light/make the printer believe it had paper again. i removed and then upgraded hplip, which made it briefly work again today, until we installed hpljs, partially because even with the hplip reinstall, when i would print a pdf, it would print the first page of the document and then stop and the error light would go on, until i opened
<emgomez> up the printer and closed it again (no jam or anything, just an open/close) and then it would print the rest of the document
<emgomez> the only two things that happened were the running out of paper in the middle of a job, which had actually never happened before. and i changed my graphics drivers to a proprietary one to get compiz to work
<emgomez> also, perhaps solar flares.
<emgomez> or an act of god
<swoody> gotcha :)
<swoody> emgomez: did you install the HPlip GUI?
<swoody> try it with: sudo apt-get install hplip-gui
<swoody> then run it: gksu hp-setup
<emgomez> should i remove the existing hplip first?
<swoody> emgomez: you could if you'd like. I'm not sure if it will interfere or not...
<swoody> luckily all my printers have been plug-n-play :/
<dvz> 'lo all
<GotQuestions> Well that didn't work
<emgomez> yeah, i have terrible luck with peripherals
<emgomez> i must have been cursed at birth
<swoody> GotQuestions: what didn't work out?
<GotQuestions> When I started the computer, I went into BIOS and booted from CDROM first, then from E
<GotQuestions> And neither worked :(
<GotQuestions> The booting with the disc in
<swoody> emgomez: well be thankful it's at least an HP. It could be much worse in Linux ;)
<swoody> GotQuestions: any errors from BIOS when trying to boot from CD?
<GotQuestions> Just said Boot From CDROM: Failure ...
<GotQuestions> The ... was included in the error message
<emgomez> swoody i got a "Firmware download to device failed."
<swoody> GotQuestions: what architecture is your computer- x86, amd64?
<swoody> emgomez: hmm...
<GotQuestions> No idea, how do I find out?
<GotQuestions> Swoody: ^that was to you
<swoody> GotQuestions: well, which version of Ubuntu did you download, the default 32 bit version?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> is there a software for linux like visio 2003
<GotQuestions> Yes
<GotQuestions> I was thiking about downloading xubuntu, but didn't because I already had ubuntu downloaded and it would be another hour
<GotQuestions> it's the server version though
<GotQuestions> When I put on UBUNTU, I dragged it in as a disc image
<GotQuestions> That was correct, right?
<mika__> Can I erase a swap partition while logged into Linux?
<swoody> GotQuestions: yeah, you need to burn it as a disc image. Have you tried booting from that CD in another computer?
<GotQuestions> No- I can back out as it starts if it works, right?
<swoody> GotQuestions: or I would try re-burning the image again, this time changing the burn speed to as slow as it will go. This will ensure that any errors while burning are kept to a minimum
<swoody> GotQuestions: yeah, you can quit any time :)
<GotQuestions> Thanks, I'll try it & pray the parental units don't get angry :/ ;)
<swoody> GotQuestions: well if you just boot from the disc, and don't go through the *entire* install process, you're not going to make changes on the computer :)
<swoody> so no worries there
<mika__> This is going to be a major hassle. I think I have to reinstall Windows and Ubuntu both... :(
<haywire> swoody and Gotquestions:  I think he may have done what I did one time... simply copied the .iso file onto the CD... that will not work.  GotQuestions, can you look at the CD you just burned and tell us what fileneame(s) you see there?
<swoody> mika__: what's the matter?
<swoody> mika__: and yes, you can shutoff your swap, and then remove the partition....
<swoody> I would check first to make sure you're not using any of the swap: free -m
<swoody> then if you're not, you can turn off the swap partition with: sudo swapoff -a
<mika__> Half of my hdd is unallocated, and Disk Utility won't let me create a NTFS partition on it. I was saving that space for a partition which both Windows and Linux could use.
<mika__> It says there are too many primary partitions.
<swoody> mika__: how many do you have right now? You can only have 4 on a hard drive
<swoody> emgomez: not finding too much help with this one :/
<swoody> emgomez: the only things I've come across as from HP: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install/install/index.html
<mika__> I started with an empty drive, and installed Windows first. Then I installed Linux, with a separate swap partition.
<swoody> emgomez: also: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install_wizard/index.html
<mika__> But apparently Windows 7 automatically creates a 100 mb boot partition as well.
<stlsaint> swoody the juggler
<emgomez> swoody, i actually caved in and bought the stupid warranty for 15 dollars when i bought this. i have a feeling this is a hardware problem that's not allowing the firmware to update appropriately. i'm going to see if the tech people will cave and replace it
<swoody> stlsaint: :)
<swoody> emgomez: have you tried this printer on other computers or OS'es?
<emgomez> WELL, funny you should ask
<emgomez> because this laptop was supposed to be a dual boot, but vista apparently freaked out about being dual booted
<emgomez> and then i have a little netbook that runs netbook remix
<swoody> mika__: ah, I see. Then yeah, you'd need to do as I mentioned above, but if you don't have enough RAM to run your system without swap, the 'solution' may be a bit more in-depth
<emgomez> so i'm flying windows free right now
<emgomez> i'll go try the netbook though
<swoody> emgomez: well that's very good to hear :)
<mika__> If I remove the swap partition, which is a logical partition, can I then use the empty space to create another swap AND a data drive?
<swoody> mika__: so you're going to have two versions of Windows and Ubuntu installed?
<mika__> No, just one of each, and a separate drive just for data that both can access.
<swoody> mika__: or are you just going for Win 7 and Ubuntu?
<swoody> mika__: seperate drive, or *partition*?
<mika__> Partition
<mika__> sorry.
<swoody> mika__: np :)
<swoody> mika__: well, IIRC there's also a way to install Win7 without using two partitions...
<swoody> that way you can have one Windows, one Ubuntu, one swap, and one shared data partition
<swoody> mika__: or if you'd rather leave Win 7 how it wants to install, you'd probably have to lose the swap :/
<mika__> Hmm....
<mika__> Can Ubuntu use the / partition for swap?
<swoody> no, it has to be seperate :/
<mika__> Damn...
<mika__> If I remove the Windows installation, and then reinstall it, it's going to overwrite the boot configuration...
<swoody> we could go with extended partitions here, but I *think* Ubuntu at least needs it's /boot as a primary...
<swoody> mika__: yeah, then you'll just need to re-install Grub, but that's not hard with a liveCD
<mika__> I may have to do that, much as I dread to...
<hgd4th> I'm trying to get my built-in webcam recognized by my laptop, and I think I have to "clone a repository" (I have no idea what this means). how do I do that?
<mika__> Since Ubuntu always sniffs any existing OSs and is kind enough to add them to its boot config, I've never messed with grub
<mika__> Windows just plows right over everything...
<swoody> mika__: it's Windows, that's what they're good at ;)
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> what is a alt for visio in ubuntu
<mika__> Is there a difference between a /temp and a /swap partition?
<swoody> with how demanding their OS is, I'm suprised so many people pay tons of $$ for it :/
<swoody> mika__: yes, your /temp is where data is stored that is needed temporarily by your system, swap is for running programs/apps that require a good amount of info to be at hand. So the two are completely different in how they work and what they're used for
<swoody> swap (basically) is extra memory, just like the pagefile on Windows
<mika__> Zero, I don't know the answer to that one, but you should check out alternativeto.net; you can look up an app in Win/Linux/Mac and see what alternatives there are, their ratings etc.
<mika__> In that case I'll be sure to leave the swap alone, or at least recreate it.
<mika__> Thanks for your help, Swoody.
<swoody> mika__: well, like I mentioned, if you have enough RAM to run without it, it's not absolutely neccesary, but it is good measure to have one :)
<swoody> mika__: ok, new plan :)
<mika__> Yeah, I'm going to do some video editing and image manipulation, so it's best to have it there just in case.
<swoody> mika__: use the partition that Ubuntu is installed in now, and create an extended partition with it. You can then create root, home, swap, and any other partitions you'd like for Ubuntu as extended ones :)
<swoody> then you'll still have 2 primary partitions for Win7, and one for data
<Vantrax> mika__, should look like [Windows][{/}{Swap}{Home}][Data]
<Vantrax> change your existing ubuntu partition into an extended partition, then create the logical partitions (usually root swap and home) inside it
<stlsaint> hey whats the commadn to find out info about wireless card?
<stlsaint> is it iwconfig?
<Vantrax> yes
<swoody> stlsaint: ifconfig or iwconfig
<Vantrax> if config gives general network info
<Vantrax> iwconfig gives wireless specific info
<hgd4th> can anyone help me with this repository thing?
<Vantrax> sorry, i missed what repository thing it was
<hgd4th> I'm trying to get my built-in webcam recognized by my laptop, and I think I have to "clone a repository" (I have no idea what this means). how do I do that?
<mika__> Can the Ubuntu root partition be changed from primary to logical (if that's even doable) without ruining the installation?
<Vantrax> no idea what that means either...
<Vantrax> mika__, no
<stlsaint> clone a repo....i think you are confused about something
<stlsaint> hgd4th: ^^
<hgd4th> hmm so how do I make use of whatever is on this website: http://bitbucket.org/ahixon/r5u87x/
<stlsaint> hgd4th: are you aware what a repository is?
<hgd4th> no
<swoody> mika__: some more info on extended partitioning :) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition/ExtendedPartition
<Vantrax> mika__, you can however back up the content of your root partition with something like clonezilla then restore it into the new partition
<mika__> Would it retain all my apps and AWN settings etc?
<stlsaint> hgd4th: in a nut shell the repos is where you download all your software from in synaptic package manager
<Vantrax> other options are symantec ghost, and acronis truecopy
<Vantrax> mika__, yes
<swoody> Vantrax: rsync couldn't do it? Like how you can move other partitions?
<Vantrax> swoody, boot track issues
<swoody> ah, gotcha :)
<Vantrax> rsync just does raw data
<Vantrax> rsync is what you would use just to copy your home drive for example
<hgd4th> stlsaint__, so do you know how I could install this: http://bitbucket.org/ahixon/r5u87x/
<stlsaint> hgd4th: in that site you are only grabbing the various files in accordance with what the subject is...
<emgomez> swoody, alright, printer tried on a second system, fairly identical failure. it just acts as if no data was sent to it and eventually the system returns a "printer may not be connected" message, even though it is physically connected
<stlsaint> hgd4th: running that command: hg clone http://bitbucket.... will get you a dir with various files in it i believe
<Vantrax> mika__, those technologies create a copy of your partition data and allow it to be restored later. You will likely have to do a grub-update from the liveCD after restoring so that grub can find its new partitions and update
<swoody> emgomez: that is odd... Since the netbook is fresh, and doesn't have any drivers installed, have you tried installing hplip on it?
<swoody> emgomez: like the HP site outlines
<stlsaint> hgd4th: if you feel safe with that site than you can run the command in your terminal
<hgd4th> I just tried that but it returned "hg: command not found"
<mika__> but won't that backup be lost when the partitions are removed and redone?
<hgd4th> I was linked to that site from here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams it said the driver on that site "supports many VAIO" webcams
<Vantrax> hgd4th, you might have to do sudo apt-get install mercurial before hg will work
<emgomez> swoody, well, right. that's what i did. i plugged it in, hoping for autosetup but i got the message "this printer requires proprietary drivers, please run hp-setup" so i installed the whole hplip shebang, using the official hp drivers but no dice. then i tried the foo drivers. still nothing
<Vantrax> mika__, it makes a copy onto another device as a file
<Vantrax> so you can copy the drive to an external HDD for example
<Vantrax> and it would have a disk image file containing that partition
<Vantrax> mika__, google symantec ghost and look at the explanations of how it works
<stlsaint> hgd4th: kk, that command will prolly download the driver than
<Vantrax> emgomez, have you looked at http://127.0.0.1:631/
<Vantrax> and tried setting it up through there with a generic postscript driver
<stlsaint> Vantrax: you know how i can tell what type of wireless card i have?
<Vantrax> erm, ill just check
<swoody> stlsaint: lspci | grep -i Network
<stlsaint> sweet
<pedro3005> nobody saw that
<stlsaint> dayse?????
<Vantrax> i would try lspci
<hgd4th> I typed sudo apt-get install mercurial in the terminal and it returned "E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Unalbe to lock the administration directory (/varlib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Vantrax> or dmesg to show you everything that the kernel detects
<Vantrax> hgd4th, make sure you dont have update, or synaptic running
<swoody> hgd4th: do you have update manager or Synaptic open? You need to close those for now to use another package manager
<emgomez> Vantrax, i'm not really sure which driver to pick for a generic postscript driver
<emgomez> or, to be honest, what to do with it once i find it
<Vantrax> if you go to add a printer
<Vantrax> you will get to the point where you can choose a driver and there will be an option for a generic driver or postscript driver
<Vantrax> thats the cheap and dirty way to get you up and running, it wont give you advanced features but you should be able to print
<Vantrax> emgomez, http://127.0.0.1:631/admin click the add a printer button to get started
<emgomez> Vantrax, mmm, i need a username/pass?
<Vantrax> its your local admin username and pass
<Vantrax> the one you can sudo to root with
<mika__> Thank you very much for your help guys! You're great!
<emgomez> alrighty
<swoody> mika__: it's np :) Feel free to drop in again if you come up with other questions :)
<Vantrax> mika__, happy we could help you
<mika__> Thanks!!
<emgomez> Vantrax, there's actually two P1006 printers listed in cups
<emgomez> HP LaserJet P1006 (HP LaserJet P1006)
<emgomez> HP LaserJet P1006 USB AC2F78F HPLIP (HP LaserJet P1006)
<Vantrax> what do you know eh
<Vantrax> try those
<emgomez> well, but which one?
<hgd4th> nice, it looked like that command worked
<Vantrax> is it connected via usb
<emgomez> i mean, the printer at issue is a 1006, but i only have one
<emgomez> yeah, via usb
<hgd4th> now to see if my webcam works...
<Vantrax> then use the second one
<emgomez> alrighty
<swoody> hgd4th: that's great to hear :)
<hgd4th> ah, still nothing
<hgd4th> thanks for your help though
<Vantrax> you should be getting closer
<swoody> hgd4th: are you getting any other error messages now?
<Vantrax> what did the rest of the wiki say
<emgomez> huh
<emgomez> Vantrax, it tried to send a print query for the default settings but the error was: 	held since Thu 22 Apr 2010 11:21:26 PM EDT "/usr/lib/cups/backend/hp failed"
<hgd4th> no, I typed "gstreamer-properties" in the terminal, and clicked "Test" under "default input" and still got a screen with colorful bars and static in the bottom right corner
<swoody> hgd4th: what make/model is your webcam?
<Vantrax> im assuming that time is a recent time in your TZ?
<hgd4th> it's built into my Sony VAIO VGN-SZ430N
<swoody> hgd4th: ah, ok. Gimme one sec here...
<Vantrax> emgomez, i would have to say its likely that the driver is bad or cups has crashed. It might be worth restarting and seeing if it comes right after a reboot
<emgomez> restarting the computer or the printer?
<emgomez> (heh.)
<Vantrax> comp
<emgomez> alrighty
<swoody> hgd4th: can you post on pastebin.ubuntu.com the output of: lspci
<hgd4th> done
<swoody> hgd4th: and give us the URL to it?
<hgd4th> ha sorry: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/420797/
<swoody> np :)
<swoody> well, it's not showing up in lspci...
<hgd4th> that means the laptop isn't recognizing it?
<swoody> hgd4th: oh, can you try: lsusb
<hgd4th> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/420800/
<swoody> there it is :)
<hgd4th> nice!
<hgd4th> progress
<swoody> well, yes and no :)
<swoody> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<swoody> lists the module needed for your webcam as 'having problems'
<swoody> but we're going to look into that, and see if there's a workaround here
<hgd4th> ah okay
<swoody> hgd4th: out of curiosity, which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<hgd4th> 9.10
<Vantrax> have you tried the 10.04 liveCD?
<hgd4th> no, should I try that next?
<Vantrax> the problem may have been fixed in the new version
<Vantrax> its worth trying the liveCD to check before anyone gets into the finer details of trying to fix the problem
<hgd4th> does LiveCD means it runs off a CD so I can try it before I install it?
<Vantrax> yes
<Vantrax> exactly
<hgd4th> cool, is this the place to get it: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Vantrax> your looking for the RC1 release
<hgd4th> hm where do I find that
<Vantrax> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/rc/
<Vantrax> there you go
<hgd4th> excellent, thanks
<hgd4th> bout to install it
<Vantrax> use it live
<Vantrax> dont install unless it fixes your camera problem
<hgd4th> k
<hgd4th> wow it says it's gonna take 7 hrs to download
<hgd4th> throttled dormroom connection... /-:
<Vantrax> ow
<Vantrax> university?
<hgd4th> yeah
<hgd4th> New College of Florida
<Vantrax> most universities have a local mirror of ubuntu
<Vantrax> i would check and see if you do
<hgd4th> I doubt we do, it's not a big university
<hgd4th> just undergrad
<Vantrax> fair enough
<paultag_> what uni hgd4th?
<hgd4th> New College of Florida, not a university at all really
<paultag_> Ah, rad
<paultag_> Your IP spits out UNIVERSITY OF SOUTH FLORIDA
<paultag_> nice weather down there :)
<hgd4th> yeah it's pretty great, it was sunny enough today that there were girls in bikinis tanning on the quad
<hgd4th> always a good thing (-:
<paultag_> sure is
<hgd4th> well I'm gonna sleep while this downloads, thanks so much everyone for your help
<paultag_> at 12:00 ?
<paultag_> that's when we go out. Sheeet.
<paultag_> night there hgd4th
<hgd4th> nightnight
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> what format does visio save in and what can I use on ubuntu
<pedro3005> hello MadameTock
<ddecator> hey all
<shahan> hi all
<ddecator> hey shahan
<shahan> how is going on
<ddecator> pretty good. wondering why i'm still up since it's 3am, haha
<ddecator> how are things with you?
<SiReN> after much confusion (on my part) I finally managed to add my windows 7 boot to grub (installed on another drive)...but when i attempt to update grub to grub 2 my settings are not carried over...is there a way to do this? *complete noob to ubuntu, but definitely liking it*
<talsemgeest> SiReN: Which settings are you talking about? If you run "sudo update-grub" you should have all the boot options on your new boot menu
<talsemgeest> Damn
<talsemgeest> :(
<talsemgeest> SiReN: Which settings are you talking about? If you run "sudo update-grub" you should have all the boot options on your new boot menu
<SiReN> well I first uninstalled grub 2, 'cause that was just abit much for me, then followed a tut on how to add a windows boot with grub (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How_to_dual-boot_Ubuntu_and_XP_after_installing_them_separately_on_two_HDs), this worked brilliantly and I could see and boot into windows, however when i booted back into ubuntu and installed grub 2, sudo update-grub, the entry for windows wasn't there...
<SiReN> are there any tut's for adding a windows boot for grub 2 that I missed (ie one that i would understand...)
<talsemgeest> SiReN: Yes, just run "sudo update-grub" in the terminal and all should be well :)
<SiReN> k gonna try that now, thanks :)
<mR0> I'm using ubuntu-9.04 jaunty. And I used HP 3900 printer. How can I configure it with my openoffice.org 3.2? Its been little bit difficult to match it(for me).
<mR0> is here any help?
<freezeloud> mR0: hi, I used HP DeskJet 450 or something like that, but since that didn't need to set up printer, so I probably won't help much...
<mR0> freezeloud : yes, I didn't need to configure it when plug it in to my computer, I didn't have any serious problem on it. The problem is when I print document trough openoffice.org, Several lines on the top document not be printed.
<geirha> If you save as/export to pdf, does the pdf contain those missing lines?
<freezeloud> mR0: wow, can't remember if it also happend to me. What about export to pdf a print it from document viewer - I know that don't solve the problem, but i really don't know what could cause that
<freezeloud> like geirha said :)
<LzrdKing> is it normal when exporting 2 nfs shares to have 8 copies of nfsd running?
<komputes> I need to mount an imaged encrypted partition. I used dd to make a raw image file of a LUKS encrypted partition 'sudo cryptsetup luksOpen stuff.image stuff' gives me a code 22 error - any ideas?
<pedro3005> hello MadameTock
<Raidsong> pedro3005, be careful it could be a trap
<malev> hi pedro3005
<pedro3005> Raidsong, :o
<Raidsong> pedro3005, :o
<pedro3005> hi malev
<MadameTock> Hello pedro3005
<MadameTock> IT'S A TRAAAAAP
<drubin> I have a pretty n00bile question... it is regarding ubuntu indirectly I need to restore windows onto a netbook for a friend
<drubin> and ubuntu/grub kinda ruined that.
<drubin> well it ruined windowws boot loader and would love help restoring it ;/
<pedro3005> drubin, got a windows recovery cd thing?
<drubin> Nope.
<drubin> I have tried super grub disk and it gets to the boot menu but after that it fails ;/
<drubin> pedro3005: Any ideas of other things to try?
<pedro3005> I would research into how it fails
<pedro3005> what error does it give?
<znxtch> hey there gang
<znxtch> got another random question
<znxtch> its becoming a nightly thing for me
<znxtch> Another personal opinion poll. . .
<znxtch> Most useful application you have. . .is?
<pedro3005> hm.. I like gedit :p
<drubin> pedro3005: It just hangs
<LzrdKing> vi
<pedro3005> drubin, so let me get it straight, you want to leave just windows at the machine?
<znxtch> vi?
<LzrdKing> yes
<znxtch> what is that?
<LzrdKing> very useful, vi
<pedro3005> google.com ..
<LzrdKing> command line text editor
<znxtch> and howdy to you by the way LzrdKing...(a name I recognize!)
<LzrdKing> pedro3005: google.com is not an application
<LzrdKing> hody, znxtch
<pedro3005> LzrdKing, I was telling him to google "vi"
<znxtch> lol
<znxtch> yeah but google wont give me LzrdKing's insight
<znxtch> and from what i know of him
<znxtch> his insight is valuable
<znxtch> or her
<znxtch> for that matter
<znxtch> haha
<znxtch> as you can see i know LzrdKing very well
<drubin> pedro3005: Yes
<drubin> pedro3005: Windows was on the machine, I installed ubuntu, then I removed ubuntu and deleted the ubuntu partion (with live cd)
<drubin> now windows can't boot because there isn't a boot loader ;/
<pedro3005> re-installing windows is not an option?
<LzrdKing> boot with your windows cd, and open the recovery console and type fix mbr, then foxboot
<LzrdKing> fixboot
<LzrdKing> and fixmbr
<drubin> pedro3005: I don't have a disk, netbook doesn't have a cd rom drive
<LzrdKing> ohh, you're screwed
<drubin> LzrdKing: Don't have windows disk...
<drubin> i mean I have an XP iso but can't make a bootable usb disc because windows is annoying
<pedro3005> hm...
<drubin> what happens if I make a 5gig ubuntu partion and use grubs bootloader
<drubin> I am that pissed off with windows now
<LzrdKing> drubin, make a 20gb ubuntu partition, and use it :)
<drubin> LzrdKing: I am selling the PC needs to have windows on it
<drubin> because it came with windows
<LzrdKing> i'd make the windows partition as small as possible
<drubin> there are like a million websites saying fix grub after windows wipes it out but nothing about fixing windows after ubuntu wipes it out
<LzrdKing> but yeah, if you put grub on, it should be able to boot windows
<drubin> LzrdKing: I haven't used windows in like 3 years but this isn't my pc
<LzrdKing> drubin: there are, they sy to boot into recovery consdole and run fixboot and fixmbr
<LzrdKing> s/sy/say
<drubin> LzrdKing: you need to be able to boot into windows or have a recovery disk for that to work ;/
<drubin> trying some cryptic option in supergrubdisk and seeing if that works
<LzrdKing> drubin: or your XP cd and a cd rom drive
<drubin> LzrdKing: Do you know how to make a bootable USB of xp from ubuntu?
<drubin> because I have tried and failed horribly
<LzrdKing> i do not
<LzrdKing> maybe BartPE can help
<drubin> LzrdKing: :)
<LzrdKing> i don;t know if that works on USB though, or if you can get it to USB from ubuntu
<drubin> stuff it going to install ubuntu
<drubin> it will be hidden to window
<drubin> set grub delay to 1second
<LzrdKing> why do you need windows on it, anyway?
<drubin> LzrdKing: because it was sold "contains windows"
<LzrdKing> well, resell it "no longer containing windows, contains something much better"
<drubin> so over this right now
<LzrdKing> just wipe windows and sell it as "better than windows"
<drubin> LzrdKing: please stop suggesting that it isn't an optinon
<drubin> I asked here because ubuntu wiped windows boot loader and thought people would know how to fix it.
<drubin> Sorry for bothering.
<LzrdKing> why? is someone already buying it and expects windows on it?
<LzrdKing> i do know how to fix it, just not without a windows disc and a disc drive
<drubin> yes
<drubin> LzrdKing: Ye I know those options as well but because it isn't an option
<LzrdKing> installing grub should work though
<drubin> LzrdKing: Yip doing that.
<LzrdKing> maybe you can just make a 10MB partition for just grub
<drubin> btw using ubuntu worked fine.
<drubin> LzrdKing: ye but that requires effort :)
<LzrdKing> how big is the HDD?
<znxtch> http://sen7.deviantart.com/art/Mira-100077120
<znxtch> how the heck do I install this?
<Raidsong> is this the windows tech support?
<drubin> Raidsong: No, it was me asking for help with something that ubuntu break.
<drubin> already aplogised
<Raidsong> drubin, i was being a smart*** i didnt know you asked any windows questions
<drubin> Ah
<malev> hi! what is the md5sum del ubuntu RC for i386 ?
<emgomez> anyone around to chitchat with me about how to run a server?
<malev> what is chitchat¡
<malev> ?¡
<drubin> emgomez: sure
<drubin> malev: it is listed on the website
<malev> yes I know, ... but I didn't wanted to go and look for it.. I'm a bit lazzy today
<malev> :D
<csousa> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Md5sum
<drubin> malev: WOW lazy
<malev> :D
<emgomez> drubin, SO i guess the first question is, do you know of a good resource or guide written on how to run a server for people who have never done it before?
<phillw> emgomez: what ever server you wish to use, make sure that you use tasksel to do it :-)
<drubin> emgomez: depends what you want to use the server for
<emgomez> drubin, second question is probably if i can run the ubuntu server version with individual windows consoles
<drubin> I don't like tasksel, I by mistake removed my whole desktop enviroment with it
<emgomez> phillw, no idea what that means =P
<emgomez> drubin, basically, i'm volunteering for a legal services office, a nonprofit. they have no tech support whatsoever... except for me, apparently. everyone runs virus-ridden windows machines
<phillw> emgomez: do not used apt-get this, apt-get that
<csousa> i've got a dual boot win7/ubuntu in a HP G7000, ubuntu doesn't connect to my wireless router...must i configure wireless manually?
<phillw> as to securing a server read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1046738
<emgomez> drubin, so, basically i need 1. to route all of the internet traffic through the server to avoid viruses, 2. provide everyone with a networked drive to store office files on for everyone's use, 3. route the printers and scanner through the network so all of the desktops can print to any of the printers or get scans from the scanner
<drubin> emgomez: Ok every thing on that list makes sense except viruses
<phillw> emgomez: it's a bit more involved than you may think. If you want top just run a 'local' server for you to practice on, that can be easily added, if you want  server the the bad ol' WWW has access to, it is a whole different ball game
<emgomez> so, do i sound totally insane, considering that i've never in my life gotten a server up and running?
<emgomez> sigh
<malev> csousa, but you can see the wireless net in ubuntu?
<emgomez> i was afraid it was going to be more complicated than i had hoped
<csousa> no
<drubin> simply having a server infront of your connections isn't going to filter traffic and doing viruses filter is some heavy heavy duty stuff
<emgomez> drubin, why don't the viruses make sense, exactly?
<emgomez> well
<phillw> emgomez: yup, you do. learn it on a local system & then harden your system
<csousa> just etho
<drubin> emgomez: Meaning you would have to scan every single packet before it goes to the client
<malev> csousa, oh! then you don't have propertly installed your wireless borad
 * phillw still has scars when i thought i knew how to it
<csousa> it's an intel
<malev> csousa,  go to: Systen, administrations, hardware drivers
<emgomez> drubin, well, but rather than scanning packets, why can't i firewall known sources of viruses?
<malev> maybe it can find it
<csousa> ok
<emgomez> i don't need something perfect
<drubin> emgomez: Do you know sources of viruses?
<emgomez> but this office has a lot of staffers and volunteers coming in and out and everyone seems to end up installing stupid malware
<phillw> emgomez: you will not get 'viruses' on a linux system, you will get hackers
<csousa> it's searching
<drubin> emgomez: Users will install stupid malware no matter what you firewall
<drubin> you need to lock down the client machines
<emgomez> yeah, i do need to lock them down
<emgomez> but
<csousa> thanks malev
<malev> it's there?
<phillw> emgomez: have you looked at edubuntu ?
<emgomez> none of the systems are set up to be administered really -- i mean, it's just like they installed whatever version of windows they got, for home use
<csousa> yep broadcom b43
<csousa> sould i activate driver?
<emgomez> phillw, i haven't, i thought it was a desktop version for educational purposes
<malev> csousa, that is correct!
<csousa> thanks
<phillw> emgomez: it is, but it also ties down a lot control to the 'teacher', it may be of help if you have 'errant' "children" wanting to break things
<emgomez> phillw, well, the reality is that i don't think i'm going to convince the executive director to migrate all of the desktops to a non-windows environment. i'm trying to think of solutions that will work within the limits i have, which are not a whole lot of advanced tech knowledge on my part AND a relatively unsophisticated staff, technologically speaking
<phillw> emgomez: go ask Bill Gates, then?
<emgomez> excuse me?
<phillw> we cannot help people installing malware on windows machines, we only offer an alternative that works?
<emgomez> my original question was whether or not i could run an ubuntu server with desktop machines that run windows
<phillw> you can, but it will not protect the windows machines
<emgomez> okay, so why is a server that routes the internet traffic so much more complicated?
<emgomez> putting aside the question of virus and malware protection
<emgomez> or maybe not putting it aside, because i thought the function of server firewalling was to help prevent traffic that looks suspicious/virus-y
<csousa> thanks malev, wireless it's working just fine
<malev> csousa, cool!! enjoy Ubuntu then!
<phillw> you can have a ubuntu machine check for virus ridden emails and spam, on the packet level of examining each byte that comes in, you can block everything, or allow. If you'd like to try 'educate' the people, I'd suggest tying their browsers into WOT
<Raidsong> the only flaw is if they zip the virus
<Raidsong> cant check the inside of a zipped file
<emgomez> phillw, what's WOT?
<phillw> Raidsong: as always, we're asking the little brother (linux) to try and look after the big daft one. We can only do so much, although you could set amail server up to expand and check all attachemtnes
<phillw> emgomez: http://www.mywot.com/ You can set it so that users cannot access known bad sites, rather than just receive a warning.
<Raidsong> phillw, the zipped file isnt viewed as executable there in lies the problem
<emgomez> mmm, i like WOT
<emgomez> looks very nifty
<phillw> emgomez: I install it by default on any minors computer systems & set the rule to "do not allow"
<phillw> it's not perfect, as it requires people to judge sites, but it is pretty darn good.
<phillw> Raidsong: I'm quite sure it would be possible for a system like this http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/ to be able to do it, in fact, I'd wage a bet he'd like to make it so :-)
<Raidsong> phillw, im sure its possible but would people like you unzipping things from their mail?
<Raidsong> phillw, also if it has a password it wont work
<phillw> the server is doing it, and no, i have no problem with it, my vpolink email address goes through some of those checks. It may not be 100% accurate, but it does catch the ones we have deliberately tried to send.
<phillw> Raidsong: security is like layers on a onion, the more that you have, the more you keep out. Can we guarantee 100%? no, but we can cut them down, just as we have IP / email address lookup tables for people registering and posting on forums - can we stop all spam, nope, but we can cut it down. WOT is another good tool in the fight against 'bad places', having a default engine that searches attachements for viruses is a good tool. If there were a sim
<emgomez> what's a scheduler and what's the difference between a CFQ one and a deadline i/o one?
<phillw> emgomez: the nearest i have found to be in 'english' and not 'tech' is here --> http://www.linuxinsight.com/cfq_to_become_the_default_i_o_scheduler.html
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-04-24
<emgomez> lol, thanks for the effort but i'm not entirely sure that's in english :)
<phillw> emgomez: join the club :-D
<phillw> you should have read the other ones ;-0
<phillw> ;-)
<phillw> emgomez: hang on until people like bohdi_zazen ot ibuclaw are on, i reckon they'd know about it
<emgomez> purely on the scheduler question? i think i figured out what a scheduler is
<emgomez> i'm not sure how important it really is in the larger scheme, i was just curious if anyone would know off the top of their head
<phillw> emgomez: i'm not sure of the deffintion 'scheduler', if it is something you wish the computer to do at certain times, with no requirement of a user, then it is a cron job.
<emgomez> no, a scheduler is software that organizes and batches the order that processing requests go through the cpu, since it can only handle tasks sequentially
<emgomez> now, what the difference is between a cfq and a deadline i/o, i have no idea
<emgomez> but a scheduler is way down close to the hardware
<emgomez> maybe it's not even appropriate to call it software
<emgomez> i'm not sure if it's something associated with the kernel or not
<emgomez> and by associated with, i mean... in...
<phillw> emgomez: that's kernel level, and that I  have no knowledge of, grab either bohdi or ibulclaw, or go over to the programmers area
<emgomez> i don't really have a question -- i was just reading through the server docs and one of the things it said was that a significant difference between the server and desktop ubuntu is the scheduler it uses.
<emgomez> and so i was just curious about it and wanted to know more -- no particular problem with my particular scheduler. knock on wood.
<emgomez> hi swoody
<phillw> emgomez: all questions are important untill you are told they are not. I have asked on a different IRC to see if I can get you an answer.
<emgomez> that's very kind of you to ask around for me
<phillw> emgomez: I've carried on digging, and it still rather tachnical, http://lwn.net/Articles/355904/
<emgomez> oh, no, it makes a lot of sense to me actually
<phillw> cfq queues requests i think deadline i/o does not
<emgomez> i like this website too
<emgomez> right, so deadline will end up with a user experience that seems more responsive, at the cost of probably burning some time off the life of the hard drive because of more read/write operations but cfq delivers a "slower" user experience by queuing requests
<phillw> i know there is an issue with mysql with the two systems, all seem rather dated, so I'm guessing they made their mind up ;-) http://www.mysqlperformanceblog.com/2007/01/30/linux-io-schedulers-and-mysql/i
<phillw> as MySQL is a rather important part of LAMP, I'm guessing what ever is best for MySQL is better for the server as coders are notorioulsly sloppy and hammer the MySQL engine to death :-)
 * phillw has had rows on forums about it
<emgomez> i don't know what LAMP is and only have a vague notion of what mysql actually is or does
<phillw> mysql is a database system, an easy example is go to a forum http://ubuntuforums.org/index.php is our 'parent' forum, all the users / members / admins / moderartors etc are held in a table, every post anyone makes is held in a table, the keeping to people and the posting is done via the mysql database. These databases also do things like hold drivers license records etc.
<sweatshopking> I have followed these steps   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1111518 up until the insmod part. once i try that, it says no file or directory and fails. anyone know how to fix this? i am trying to get my wireless card to work
<phillw> emgomez: if you'd like to see how mysql runs 'live' sites such as forums, catalogues etc, pop over to http://mgjuddltd.co.uk/index.php and put it into tutorial mode (Right at the bottom on the left), when you navigate the site you will see the commands being made to the database (mysql) that gets the records to be displayed. 'L' is linux aka Ubuntu, 'A' is Apache, allows access and does the 'translatations' so your browser can display stuff, 'M' is
<nhandler> sweatshopking: What is the exact command you are running?
<sweatshopking> wehn i download the package, Step 1 - Download the modified driver source here: http://rapidshare.com/files/160951015/WUSB600N.tar  Step 2 - Extract WUSB600N.tar to a folder  Step 3 - Open a terminal and navigate to the newly created WUSB600N folder  Step 4 - type "sudo make" without quotes  Step 5 - Copy the file:  sudo mkdir /etc/Wireless  sudo mkdir /etc/Wireless/RT2870STA  sudo cp RT2870STA.dat /etc/Wireless/RT
<sweatshopking> sorry last line should read: "sudo insmod rt2870sta.ko
<nhandler> You got cut off sweatshopking
<nhandler> After sudo cp RT2870STA.dat /etc/Wireless/R
<sweatshopking> o ok
<sweatshopking> it is shown at  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1111518, but i'm navigating to the folder that i extracted the files to, then typing "sudo insmod rt2870sta.ko
<nhandler> sweatshopking: In the cp command (about 4 code boxes up from insmod), what was the exact cp command you ran?
<sweatshopking> so mine is exactly "~Desktop/WUSB600N/os/linux$ sudo insmod rt2870.ko"
<sweatshopking> ummm
<nhandler> Oh wait, I was reading the second part about making it permanent. One sec
<sweatshopking> i typed it exactly as it says sudo cp RT2870STA.dat /etc/Wireless/RT2870STA/RT2870STA.dat and it seemed to have worked
<sweatshopking> i have the file in my etc folder
<sweatshopking> as i should
<nhandler> sweatshopking: From inside the WUSB600N/os/linux folder, what does ls show?
<sweatshopking> sorry
<sweatshopking> my computer hibernated lol
<sweatshopking> had to plug it iin
<sweatshopking> it shows a bunch of files, do you want me to list them?
<nhandler> sweatshopking: Can you paste it at paste.ubuntu.com ?
<sweatshopking> it is on a different pc
<sweatshopking> but the files are: 2870_main_dev.c, config.mk, makefile makefile.4, makefile.6, module.symvers, modules.order, rt2870sta.dat, rt_ate.c, rt_linux.c rt)linux.o, rt_main_dev.c, rt_profile.c, sta)ioctl.c sta_ioctl.c.patch tmp60 tmp61
<sweatshopking> i understand that is difficult to read, sorry
<sweatshopking> i dont have access to the internet without my wireless card on my ubuntu box
<sweatshopking> my building just has wireless
<hgd4th> hi, can anyone help me get my built-in webcam on my laptop working?
<sweatshopking> you gone nhandler?
<sweatshopking> you guys all gone?
<malev> don't think
<duanedesign> hgd4th: what kind of laptop do you have
<hgd4th> Sony VAIO VGN-SZ430N
<hgd4th> I tried lsusb yesterday
<hgd4th> and this is what it outputted: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/420800/
<hgd4th> according to this the module for my webcam has problems: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<hgd4th> I'm running Ubuntu 9.10. I tried the 10.04 LiveCD and it didn't work either
<malev> hgd4th, have you take a look at this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/120434
<hgd4th> no that is new to me
<hgd4th> what should I do with that
<malev> hgd4th, don't know. I didn't read it. it's too long :D
<malev> it's a bug report about your camera
<malev> and if you take a look at the latest answer, it's dated 4 days ago
<malev> and it says: any ideas?
<malev> so, it doesn't look really good for me. But I think it's a discuss about including or not including a camera driver.
<malev> is it included?
<hgd4th> looks like some people have had success with whatever's on that page
<hgd4th> I'll read through it and see what I get
<malev> there is also this page: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/LaptopTestingTeam/SonyVaioVGN-SZ430N
<malev> hgd4th, how are you testing your webcam?
<hgd4th> I type "gstreamer-properties" in the terminal
<malev> hgd4th, and you take a look if webcam is one of your devices?
<duanedesign> hgd4th: read the bug and it looks like this is the relevant comment
<duanedesign> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/120434/comments/82
<duanedesign> or go straight to the ppa he has install instructions there. https://launchpad.net/~r5u87x-loader/+archive/ppa
<malev> duanedesign, you rocks!
<hgd4th> ah thanks I'll try that
<malev> can't believe you read it all
<duanedesign> heh, you found the bug report
<duanedesign> malev: ^^
<duanedesign> :)
<hgd4th> the help on here is amazing
<hgd4th> I appreciate it lots
<malev> don't forget to vote for as in June! :D   (jocking)
<malev> * us
<duanedesign> definetly the community helps make Ubuntu such a great experience
<hgd4th> sure beats the hell out of Microsoft customer service
<malev> could not agree more
<malev> I'm sorry. I have no idea about Microsoft customer service. I agree with duanedesign (don't want the misunderstood)
<hgd4th> yes! videochat is working
<hgd4th> thanks you two
<duanedesign> \o/
<malev> awesome!
<ddecator> hey all
<shahan> phillw: hi
<shahan> phillw: r u here?
<shahan> I am in problem in TASKSEL
<shahan> any one here who can help me?
<shahan> problem with Tasksel
<shahan> problem solved
<shahan> :)
<shahan> I forget to use SUDO before Tasksel\
<shahan> Tasksel
<shahan> :)
<shahan> Thanks Allah
<shahan> hello everybody
<shahan> how is going on...
<shahan> I am back again
<man0riaX> Hey
<shahan> good bye for now...
<shahan> see u again everybody
<shahan> bye
<ddecator> cya shahan
<shahan> ddecator: cya!!! what is this?
<shahan> ddecator: what does it mean?
<ddecator> cya = see ya = see you later
<hobgoblin> good morning peoples
<shahan> hobgoblin: good evening
<shahan> hobgoblin: :)
<hobgoblin> :)
<ddecator> morning? i need to stop staying up so late..
<shahan> ddecator: ok...
<shahan> bye
<hobgoblin> I need to stop getting up so early ...
<ddecator> heh, fair enough
<hobgoblin> I've been kicking about since 6am
<ibuclaw> o/
<duanedesign> \o
<hobgoblin> \o/
<znxtch> Can anyone help me with installing the 'Mira' theme for Gnome?
<znxtch> Could someone please tell me how to install Beryl?
<znxtch> I would like to use an emerald theme.
<Quietstorm> Hello
<Quietstorm> I have a question to ask
<hobgoblin> ask it - if someone can help they will
<Quietstorm> I am trying to find the file ~/.huludesktop and having difficulty.
<Quietstorm> I'm using the terminal
<hobgoblin> need to edit it?
<Severity1> hi everyone :D
<AJH101> Hello - I have just tried the Live CD of Lucid. It looks great but did not detect my Netgear Broadband adapter. Should I be installing anything to do this? Thanks!
<AJH101> Or is this not the right channel for this qn?
<shahan> AJH101:  hi
<Quietstorm> hello
<shahan> AJH101: did it detected in ubuntu previous version?
<Quietstorm> I have a question
<Quietstorm> is it normal behavior for the cpu utilization to stay at 100%, even at idle? I have a quad core AMD Phenom II 945, I'm concern that the cpu is running so high when there is nothing I am doing on it
<AJH101> Hello - I have just tried the Live CD of Lucid. It looks great but did not detect my Netgear Broadband adapter. Should I be installing anything to do this? Thanks!
<AJH101> Or is this not the right channel for this qn?
<javatexan> is there a program to help manage ssh keys?
<paultag> javatexan, Humm. What do you want to do?
<paultag> javatexan, if you just want to take a look and authorize them, seahorse might work
<paultag> javatexan, but most of the work might need to be done with the CLI. Perhaps you can explain a bit more?
<javatexan> I have one for gitorious, and a few more for different servers I use....getting harder to keep up with them
<paultag> Ahhhh
<paultag> javatexan, and you can't remember which to -i ~/.ssh/key ?
<javatexan> yeah...I kind of need to annotate them
<paultag> javatexan, you can set up rules to set a key for a server. Let me find you a walkthrough. It's a really kickass feature
<javatexan> sweet!
<paultag> so when I use a git clone on github, it will use key X, and an ssh to debian.org would use key Y
<paultag> Hold on a sec
<javatexan> no worries..
<paultag> OK I can't find it javatexan, but here is what you do
<paultag> edit ~/.ssh/config
<paultag> Host domain.com
<paultag>     IdentityFile ~/.ssh/key
<javatexan> ah..Ok, I see it
<javatexan> gotcha
<paultag> you can setup the username there as well javatexan
<paultag> javatexan, `man ssh_config`
<paultag> There it is :)
<paultag> and now when you `ssh domain.com` it will use key ~/.ssh/key
<paultag> is that what you are looking for javatexan?
<javatexan> that is cool, then you can organize the keys in whatever folder hierarchy you want?
<znxtch> paultag
<paultag> javatexan, yup yup
<znxtch> got a ? for you
<paultag> javatexan, just make sure they are 0600 chmod'ed
<znxtch> a personal opinion query
<paultag> yo znxtch
<javatexan> awesome..thanks paultag
<znxtch> because you atleast appear to be smart
<paultag> javatexan, sure thing, come back with any other issues
<paultag> znxtch, Well good. I try and appear smart.
<javatexan> znxtch: how do you know what paultag looks like....how can he appear anything on IRC
<javatexan> ?
<znxtch> switching to the 10.0.4 release candidate now or waiting on the lts in a few ore days?
<paultag> znxtch, 10.04 *
<paultag> znxtch, it's year.month
<znxtch> yeah
<paultag> znxtch, and it's up to you. We could use help testing
<znxtch> im typing laying down
<znxtch> its hard
<znxtch> lol
<paultag> It's OK
<paultag> javatexan, ;)
<paultag> znxtch, Go for it. I'm doing it now. Report any bugs
<znxtch> I didnt know if there was any point so close to the lts release
<paultag> znxtch, that is the LTS
<paultag> znxtch, that's the release candidate
<znxtch> what is the one in 5 days?
<paultag> znxtch, 10.04
<paultag> znxtch, it's for hackers to test. There was also the 10.04 Alpha and Beta releases
<paultag> znxtch, now the RC, and then it gets released on the 30th
<znxtch> thats what i was referring to
<paultag> znxtch, I don't understand the question, then
<znxtch> im dumb
<paultag> OK
<znxtch> i long the stable lts came out in 5 days
 * znxtch does the I'm new face and tryts to fade back in to the crowd
<paultag> znxtch, the "stable" version
<paultag> znxtch, before that is the "rc" version
<paultag> znxtch, and before that is beta2, and before that beta1
<paultag> znxtch, it's all the same
<znxtch> 10.04 is "stable" then?
<paultag> no
<paultag> 10.04 is the next release
<paultag> and it's stable version is out on the 30th
 * znxtch downloads it
<paultag> znxtch, that will become the official version when it releases
<malev> pedro3005, what are the advantages that the ChanServ gives you?
<pedro3005> advantages?
<malev> don't know. what can you do, now that ChanServ gave voice?
<pedro3005> oh
<pedro3005> nothing
<pedro3005> just identifies team members
<Bodsda> unless the channel is voice only
<Bodsda> +m I think
<malev> Bodsda, you are learning about the chanserv too isn't it?
<Bodsda> yeah
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-04-25
<saint_> Raidsong, ping
<Raidsong> hi saint_
<saint_> hey isnt whube channel #whube?
<guest_saint> Raidsong, ping
<Raidsong> hello guest_saint
<guest_saint> Raidsong, wats whube channel name?
<Raidsong> guest_saint, #whube
<Bodsda> Raidsong: know much about links?
<Raidsong> Bodsda, a bit
<Bodsda> Raidsong: I'm confused about hard vs soft links - which one do I need if I want to make a chnage to the link to actually happen to the destination file?
<Raidsong> Bodsda, i think you need a hard link
<Bodsda> Raidsong: sweet cheers - just found a good explanation on linux forums as well :)
<electrickery> I am new to IRC, so don't if this will work.. I am using Jaunty, and Firefox.  I have tried to install Flash.  It appears in the AddOn list ok.  But Australian ABC iView doesn't play.  Does anyone know about this?
<ddecator> electrickery: 32-bit or 64-bit ubuntu?
<Ukebuntu> greets, gurus!
<ddecator> hey Ukebuntu
<Ukebuntu> I'm an IT guy pretty fluent in Mac and PC, and I'm on my first taste of Linux
<Ukebuntu> I have a bunch of quick questions
<ddecator> welcome =)
<ddecator> what are they?
<Ukebuntu> thanks
<Ukebuntu> most of them are, "well....what do you guys call it?"
<Ukebuntu> I'm on Jaunty Jackelope (because the Koala ISO is larger than a CD....*grumble, grumble*)
<ddecator> karmic is? it shouldn't be
<Ukebuntu> it's 705
<Ukebuntu> either way....
<Ukebuntu> I've gotten my wireless to work (although I'm not too pleased by the process because I stumbled my way through by restarting a bunch of times)j
<Ukebuntu> what is 'device manager'?
<Ukebuntu> I had to 'activate' my wireless card, how can I check if there are other pieces of hardware that need this done?
<ddecator> Ukebuntu: the .iso is 690MB for me. the "activation" was most likely the proprietary driver. you can find other drivers by going to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<Ukebuntu> Is there an idiot proof overall 'update', that I can get Koala through, now that I have Jaunty installed
<ddecator> yes, the Update Manager should tell you that Karmic is available and allow you to update
<Ukebuntu> where can I find Update Manager?
<ddecator> it runs routinely on its own, but you can start it by going to System > Administration > Update Manager
<Ukebuntu> Hardware Drivers only has my broadcom wireless listed
<Ukebuntu> is there a way to see everything?
<ddecator> then you should be all set with drivers =)
<ddecator> see everything as in...?
<Ukebuntu> all my installed hardware
<ddecator> if you open a terminal and run 'lspci' it will list your hardware
<Ukebuntu> haha
<Ukebuntu> beat me to it
<pedro3005> maybe sudo lshw
<Ukebuntu> I know how to get around a bit in unix
<Ukebuntu> I imagined that linux would have a fat icon on the desktop for term
<ddecator> afaik, there isn't a graphical way to list all of your hardware in one place, but some of it is listed in various places
<pedro3005> probably is, just not by default
<ddecator> true
<Ukebuntu> ok.....I've got plenty to look around in now that I have a terminal, mind if we go to "peeves"?
<Ukebuntu> why aren't the apple keys working, even though I picked "apple laptop"?
<Ukebuntu> vol works
<Ukebuntu> numlock works
<ddecator> you mean the super key?
<Ukebuntu> how about brightness and eject?
<Ukebuntu> Function keys
<Ukebuntu> aha, question answered....F12 is 'right click'
<Ukebuntu> not terribly convenient, but I'll go with it for now...
<Ukebuntu> how about my other F keys?
<Ukebuntu> and eject for that matter
<ddecator> hm, my function keys have worked for me, but i'm not on a mac. not sure about eject
<Ukebuntu> unfortunately, a bunch of my questions are PB G4 specific
<Ukebuntu> I can eject it by opening the whatever music player...
<ddecator> rhythmbox?
<Ukebuntu> well, whatever
<Ukebuntu> I can eject it through progs
<Ukebuntu> is there a way to do it through the 'eject key' that apples have?
<Ukebuntu> or even the 'drag to trash' option?
<Ukebuntu> this wouldn't be a big deal if I had a physical button...
<electrickery> ddecator: Don't reckon.. Acer Aspire 3000 AMD Sempron 2800  I'll try to find out.
<Ukebuntu> I'm running the update manager now, but, ddecator, I am much obliged, friend
<Ukebuntu> thank you for your help and patience
<ddecator> Ukebuntu: no problem =)
<Ukebuntu> I'm assuming that these updates will have me restart again....
<ddecator> sorry i'm not more familiar with mac-specific functionality
<ddecator> Ukebuntu: i would imagine
<ddecator> there should be a new kernel with the update
<Ukebuntu> well, to be honest, after a while, I will make this powerbook a Mac again
<Ukebuntu> it just so happens to be a 'free laptop' at the moment, so I figured I'd mess with linux
<ddecator> since you're a mac user, you may find ubuntu lucid to be more familiar
<Ukebuntu> that's the next one coming out?
<ddecator> it's due to be released on the 29th
<Ukebuntu> whoa
<Ukebuntu> just noticed....
<Ukebuntu> these powerbooks run very hot when running OSX
<Ukebuntu> it is VERY hot now
<Ukebuntu> got a temp mon prog?
<znxtch> I find my macbook runs cooler when I use Ubuntu.
<znxtch> OS X its on FIRE!
<ddecator> install 'lm-sensors' and you can read the temperature various ways. conky is a popular tool for getting a lot of info about the system, including temp
<ddecator> conky isn't installed by default
<Ukebuntu> so....
<Ukebuntu> what's my next step, deca?
<znxtch> stick a thermometer into your usb drive
<znxtch> thats how I do it
<znxtch> oldschool
<ddecator> since you don't have the software center, you can run 'sudo apt-get install lm-sensors conky'
<Ukebuntu> I already ate all of the mercury from my thermometers
<Ukebuntu> X)
<electrickery> ddecator: The Users Guide doesn't mention 64bit.  Can Jaunty tell me? System Monitor doesn't, as far as I can see.
<Ukebuntu> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Ukebuntu> I suppose the update manager won't let me run that command, deca
<ddecator> Ukebuntu: oh, right, that needs to finish first
<ddecator> electrickery: one sec, i'm trying to think of the best way to figure out which you are using..
<Ukebuntu> I'm eventually going to have to restart anyway, deca, so I'm going to go out to catch a smoke
<geirha> electrickery: in a terminal:  file /bin/bash
<Ukebuntu> I really appreciate the help,
<Ukebuntu> I hope to see you when I eventually get back!
<Ukebuntu> X)
<ddecator> electrickery: or type 'uname -m' in a terminal and tell us the output
<electrickery> /bin/bash: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, stripped
<geirha> electrickery: You have 32-bit ubuntu installed
<ddecator> alright, 32-bit it is =)
<ddecator> electrickery: what was the issue you were having again?
<electrickery> I have tried to install Flash for Firefox  It seems to install, Firefos has it in its Add On list, but this site won't work http://www.abc.net.au/iview/ and it is a favourite.
<ddecator> heh, i can't view it because it's australia only...can you get to the page where the program should play?
<shahan> hi everyone
<shahan> need help to install a game
<shahan> Sauerbraten
<electrickery> Hmmm, I didn't realise it was restricted.  That site opens a flash (I suppose) menu that offers ABC tv programs to view.
<ddecator> electrickery: how did you install flash?
<electrickery> I get to it by clicking on iView at this link http://www.abc.net.au/
<ddecator> shahan: what kind of game is that?
<shahan> any one here who can help me to install the game
<shahan> ddecator: hmm
<shahan> ddecator: sauerbraten_2009_05_04_trooper_edition_linux.tar_2.bz2
<electrickery> I installed flash through Synaptic Package Manager.
<shahan> ddecator: I have kept the game on my desktop now
<shahan> ddecator: its ubuntu 9.10
<shahan> ddecator: desktop edition 32 bit
<ddecator> electrickery: does the site load for you alright after you click iView?
<ddecator> shahan: looks like it's in the repos
<shahan> ddecator: I dont know
<ddecator> shahan: shows up for me =)
<shahan> ddecator: I have downloaded the game from the site
<shahan> ddecator: its 344 MB
<shahan> ddecator: ok
<electrickery> No.. that is what I think the problem is.  The link needs Flash to run, and although it seems to be installed, the flash menu doesn't work.
<ddecator> electrickery: hm, it's loading for me...are you using firefox?
<ddecator> shahan: if you don't mind downloading it again, you can install it from the repos, which will be easiest. otherwise you can extract the tar.bz2 source and look for a shell script in there that runs it
<ddecator> electrickery: ha, just noticed you already said that. what version of firefox are you using?
<shahan> ddecator: :( again download is imposible.. my speed is too poor
<shahan> ddecator: I have to install it now using this downloaded file
<ddecator> shahan: ok, well right click and select 'Extract here'
<electrickery> Yes, v 3.0.19.  I know most web pages use flash, but is there a specific test I can do?
<ddecator> electrickery: if you go to youtube, do videos play fine?
<shahan> ddecator:  I want a solution to install it ...
<shahan> dd ddecator :(
<ddecator> shahan: well there are various ways of working that out. there may be a .deb in there. if not, there may be a shell script that we can create a launcher for
<shahan> ddecator: I have extracted the folder
<ddecator> shahan: is there a .deb by chance?
<shahan> ddeddno
<shahan> ddecator: no
<shahan> ddecator: folder list is
<shahan> ddecator: bin_unix
<shahan> ddecator: data
<shahan> ddecator: docs
<shahan> ddecator: packages
<shahan> ddecator: src
<ddecator> shahan: pastein please =)
<ddecator> pastebin*
<shahan> ddecator: ok
<znxtch> whoa 10.04 takes 2 hrs just to install the updates
<znxtch> i was like "allright the download is finished"
<znxtch> begin install
<znxtch> "time remaing two hours!"
<znxtch> awww!
<ddecator> to upgrade from karmic, or just to install some updates?
<znxtch> upgrade from karmic
<ddecator> heh, yah, a LOT needs to be upgraded
<electrickery> ddecator: Well YouTube is sort of working.  I'll have to look into it.  I might have to leave this chat and return later.
<znxtch> I was going to tinker with it before going to work.  Looks like I'll have to wait.
<ddecator> electrickery: that's fine. if you get a chance, can you let me know what you mean by "soft of working"?
<ddecator> znxtch: probably good. if it finished in time, you'd call sick into work ;)
<ddecator> s/soft/sort
<znxtch> there is no sick where i work.
<znxtch> lol
<znxtch> is anyone in here a fan of mike patton by chance?
<ddecator> ...maybe if i knew who he is
<znxtch> disregard then
<ddecator> heh, alright
<electrickery> ddecator: I went to YouTube, clicked on Miley Cyrus "Pole Dancing".  Firefox said it needed a plugin.  It installed something like gstreamer-bad.  Then the video played, with sound.  But when I tried another video, it was not loading.. bit of sound with a static picture.  Another video had a black screen.  So strange.  I have a good broadband connection usually, so that's all I can say just now, I think.
<znxtch> miley cyrus "pole dancing"
<znxtch> haha
<znxtch> nice
<ddecator> electrickery: hm, i guess it still needed gstreamer for the audio. what brand of graphics card do you have?
<electrickery> It was worth a try.
<electrickery> Err, whatever came with the Acer aspire.. "SiS M760GX"??
<ddecator> electrickery: if you run 'lspci' in a terminal, what shows up next to "VGA compatible controller"? (just the brand...nvidia, intel, etc.)
<electrickery> The Eclipse trailer seems to be working.
<electrickery> Silicon Integrated Systems
<ddecator> o.o
<ddecator> idk if that uses a proprietary driver or not...
<ddecator> electrickery: if you go to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers, does anything show up that you need to activate for your graphics?
<electrickery> Only one entry there, the broadcom wireless, which is activated and working.  YouTube is playing movie trailers ok now.
<ddecator> hm, ok, so you should have the driver you need
<ddecator> i wonder if it's due to the versions of firefox and flash you have..
<electrickery> Maybe if I uninstall Flash then see if FFox finds the right version when I visit YouTube?
<ddecator> i think the adobe site has a deb of the latest stable build, you can try that if you want. not sure if it will work or not
<electrickery> OK, I'll see.  Looks like I have a bit more work to do.  I'll be back later.
<ddecator> electrickery: sure thing
<geirha> html5 can't come too soon
<ddecator> i don't mind flash if adobe can get it working properly on linux
<geirha> They've been failing quite a few years now
<mitul> Hello.I need some help
<mitul> anybody there?
<ddecator> whatcha need?
<mitul> I got ubuntu 9.10 installed as well as windows
<mitul> I want to access ubuntu ext4 partitions from windows..
<mitul> I cannot read from explore2fs
<ddecator> hm, i'm not sure off-hand what needs to be done for windows to recognize and play nice with ext4..
<ddecator> one sec
<ddecator> mitul: unfortunately, i'm not finding any tools capable of allowing windows to read ext4 partitions. there seem to be a few that cover the basics of ext3, but the last one with decent compatibility was ext2 =\
<mitul> I got one..
<mitul> http://www.diskinternals.com/download/Linux_Recovery.exe
<mitul> Thanks for the help..
<ddecator> mitul: no problem, good luck =)
<ibuclaw> oldpeculiar, O|:
<ibuclaw> btw, if anyone here uses the xorg-edgers repo, do NOT upgrade your system to the new git packages that have just entered it.
<hobgoblin> broken a bit is it then ibuclaw
<ibuclaw> hobgoblin, just a tad
<hobgoblin> mine was a bit broken this morning for some reason - though there only appeared to be a console-setup upgrade though - that said it did boot properly afterwards
<oldpeculiar> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa/+index?start=75&batch=75
<oldpeculiar> package updates beyond 22/04/2010
<oldpeculiar> +git20100422.3de065d6-0ubuntu0sarvatt2
<nhandler> PERL!!!
<Votebot> PERL!!!
<shahan> hello everybody
<shahan> another problem
<shahan> double kernal installed on my PC
<shahan> 6.3.31-20 the latest one
<shahan> with 6.3.31-14
<shahan> the older one installed with my setup of ubuntu 9.10
<shahan> but the new one installed when I updated the whole ubuntu (about a 250MB update)
<shahan> now... when the PC starts both the kernel is shown in Grub list
<shahan> I want to remove the older one from the GRUB list
<shahan> how to do it
<shahan> please help me
<shahan> any body here who can help me about my problem?
<geirha> I'm sure you mean 2.6.31-14 and 2.6.31-20
<geirha> System -> Administration -> Synaptic    search for 2.6.31-14  and remove the linux-image and linux-headers packages that contain that version number.
<shahan> geirha: yes you right
<shahan> geirha: If I remove it will it make any problem?
<geirha> No, I do that from time to time, though I usually keep the last two kernels around. In case the newest introduces some bug, I can switch to the previous.
<shahan> geirha: hmm
<shahan> geirha: please tell me the procedure again easily
<shahan> geirha: I am not an advanced user....
<shahan> geirha: :(
<geirha> Have you opened up Synaptic and searched for 2.6.31-14?
<shahan> geirha: yes
<geirha> Ok, and then there are several hits, of which some are installed (likely three of them)
<geirha> Marked with a green square as opposed to white square in the theme I'm using.
<shahan> geirha: only one green square
<geirha> Ah ok, only the linux-image then? I also have linux-headers installed.
<shahan> geirha: which is "linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic"
<geirha> Right, so click that and choose mark for removal
<shahan> geirha: removal or complete removal?
<geirha> Just removal is fine. complete removal will also remove the config-files, but in the case of the kernel packages, there are no config files.
<geirha> And then you click the Apply button at the toolbar at the top
<shahan> geirha: will it remove from my Grub list(which is shown at startup of PC)?
<starcraftman> ah ha, question while I was eating, thanks for responding geirha.
<shahan> starcraftman: will it remove from my Grub List?
<geirha> shahan: Yes, when a kernel is removed, it updates the list
<starcraftman> shahan: yes it will, long as your removing the image and header files.
<shahan> ok....
<shahan> let me restart the PC
<shahan> will be back soon
<starcraftman> geirha: new helper to the team?
<geirha> starcraftman: No, I just hang around :)
<shahan> geirha: tnx
<shahan> geirha: now its look smart
<shahan> geirha: where r u from?
<geirha> shahan: Norway. You?
<starcraftman> geirha: ah, alright, well all welcome. I'm just an old guy getting back to activity.
<shahan> geirha: BANGLADESH
<shahan> ok.. Good night everybody
<shahan> its 11 25 PM
<shahan> bye
<hobgoblin> evening
<frank1_> anyone know a good program to fetch all the album art for my 300gb collection?
<frank1_> rhythmbox doesent seem to wanna work
<Bodsda> frank1_: I used exaile for a while, which I think gathered album art quite well
<frank1_> ok ill look into that. kinda annoying to have 80gb of music on my ipod and have no album art
<Bodsda> frank1_: youll probably have to compile it though as the ones in the repo's (9.04 i think) dont work
<frank1_> rhythmbox syncs quite well but wont fetch my friggin art
<Bodsda> heh
<frank1_> using 9.10
<geirha> Which way does it fail? When copying to the ipod, or from the ipod?
<frank1_> it copies fine
<frank1_> it just does not allow me to search for album art
<frank1_> the option is selected but the link is grayed out
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-04-18
<UbuntuN00b1> is ubuntu desktop that installed with netbook edition the full blown version?
<holstein> UbuntuN00b1: i think you can just choose between them
<holstein> at login
<holstein> used to be that way
<UbuntuN00b1> yeah it is
<UbuntuN00b1> i'm just curious if the desktop edition is the full version
<UbuntuN00b1> or if its a light build or something
<holstein> it *should* be vanilla
<holstein> at that point
<UbuntuN00b1> vanilla
<UbuntuN00b1> ?
<nlsthzn-work> the normal version :)
<UbuntuN00b1> ah
<UbuntuN00b1> thanks guys
<UbuntuN00b1> this chan has been sweet for my b00b skills
<UbuntuN00b1> haha
<UbuntuN00b1> err n00b
<UbuntuN00b1> although i could use b00b skills
<holstein> lol
<nlsthzn-work> :D
<MrChrisDruif> Hmmm...
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know if that is nice :D
<UbuntuN00b1> ?
<MrChrisDruif> b00b skills
<UbuntuN00b1> obviously you have never been the recepient of good b00b skills
<UbuntuN00b1> anyone want to recommend some must have programs for a linux n00b?
<MrChrisDruif> UbuntuN00b1: Depends on what you want to do :)
<UbuntuN00b1> hmmm any why software centre is crashing in desktop edition
<UbuntuN00b1> ohhhh ubuntu i want to love you but some days you make it so hard
<MrChrisDruif> USC worked in Netbook?
<UbuntuN00b1> yup
<MrChrisDruif> And second try also failed?
<UbuntuN00b1> yup
<holstein> UbuntuN00b1: open a terminal
<UbuntuN00b1> its pop up get the loading mouse thing and then it closes
<UbuntuN00b1> kk
<MrChrisDruif> Did it say anything like an error message?
<UbuntuN00b1> nope
<holstein> and run
<holstein> software-center
<holstein> and *note the errors
<holstein> if its just a line or 2
<holstein> you can paste it here
<holstein> or use...
<holstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<UbuntuN00b1> should it be "run software-center"
<UbuntuN00b1> oh wait its centre
<UbuntuN00b1> british/canadian styles
<UbuntuN00b1> i' m not doing it right :(
<UbuntuN00b1> should the command be "crun" ?
<holstein> UbuntuN00b1: just open a terminal
<UbuntuN00b1> yup
<holstein> and in that terminal type :
<holstein> software-center
<UbuntuN00b1> ARNING:root:trying to fix not writable cache directory
<UbuntuN00b1> ERROR:root:failed to fix not writable cache directory
<UbuntuN00b1> Traceback (most recent call last):
<UbuntuN00b1>   File "/usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/paths.py", line 31, in try_to_fixup_root_owned_dir_via_remove
<UbuntuN00b1>     os.rmdir(directory)
<UbuntuN00b1> OSError: [Errno 30] Read-only file system: '/home/liam/.cache/software-center'
<UbuntuN00b1> Traceback (most recent call last):
<UbuntuN00b1>   File "/usr/bin/software-center", line 38, in <module>
<UbuntuN00b1>     import softwarecenter.log
<UbuntuN00b1>   File "/usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/log.py", line 94, in <module>
<UbuntuN00b1>     backupCount=5)
<UbuntuN00b1>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/logging/handlers.py", line 112, in __init__
<UbuntuN00b1>     BaseRotatingHandler.__init__(self, filename, mode, encoding, delay)
<UbuntuN00b1>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/logging/handlers.py", line 64, in __init__
<UbuntuN00b1>     logging.FileHandler.__init__(self, filename, mode, encoding, delay)
<UbuntuN00b1>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/logging/__init__.py", line 827, in __init__
<UbuntuN00b1>     StreamHandler.__init__(self, self._open())
<UbuntuN00b1>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/logging/__init__.py", line 846, in _open
<UbuntuN00b1>     stream = open(self.baseFilename, self.mode)
<UbuntuN00b1> IOError: [Errno 30] Read-only file system: '/home/liam/.cache/software-center/software-center.log'
<holstein> UbuntuN00b1: that would be more than a line or two
<holstein> SO, in the future
<holstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<UbuntuN00b1> soory
<holstein> ^
<holstein> UbuntuN00b1: no worries :)
<UbuntuN00b1> my bad
<holstein> UbuntuN00b1: you still have permissions errors going on i think
<holstein> not sure what you did
<UbuntuN00b1> lol
<UbuntuN00b1> i got stuff to install
<UbuntuN00b1> after reboot
<UbuntuN00b1> maybe i should just do a reinstall...
<UbuntuN00b1> lame
<holstein> UbuntuN00b1: well, i would suggest looking around
<holstein> and trying to fix it first
<holstein> you can learn something from the experience
<UbuntuN00b1> thats true
<holstein> and, if you are OK with reinstalling
<holstein> you can always do that :)
<UbuntuN00b1> all do some google work
<holstein> as a last ditch effort
<holstein> i would google WARNING:root:trying to fix not writable cache directory
<holstein> maybe add ubuntu to it
<holstein> and go from there
<UbuntuN00b1> kk
<UbuntuN00b1> hey holstein
<UbuntuN00b1> can you check this out]
<UbuntuN00b1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/671054
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 671054 in software-center "cannot start software center" [Undecided,Invalid]
<UbuntuN00b1> make sure its the same problem
<UbuntuN00b1> i think it is
<UbuntuN00b1> before i go ahead and start deleating the files hehe
 * holstein looking UbuntuN00b1 
<UbuntuN00b1> thanks
<holstein> UbuntuN00b1: yeah, i would do that
<UbuntuN00b1> can i just del everything in the cache folder?
<holstein> that looks like a very plausible fix
<holstein> yeah, try and just grab it
<MrChrisDruif> A large section of your errors-logs match
<holstein> and put it in the trash
<holstein> you can always recover it that way
<holstein> if needed
<UbuntuN00b1> kk
<holstein> but, i think that is going to do the trick, if you need to be more forceful
<UbuntuN00b1> hmmm it doesn't want to move to trash just want to del
<UbuntuN00b1> hehe i guess this is all or nothing
<holstein> UbuntuN00b1: ?
<holstein> nah
<UbuntuN00b1> says can not move
<UbuntuN00b1> and asks to deleate
<holstein> you can sudo mv it
<holstein> but, i would just delete it
<UbuntuN00b1> kk
<holstein> you're not going to break anything
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know why Kiwinote didn't just say to open nautilus in terminal with "gksudo nautilus ~/.cache/software-center" :P
<holstein> MrChrisDruif: thats true
<UbuntuN00b1> k should i reboot?
<UbuntuN00b1> or just see if opens
<MrChrisDruif> Much shorter and more universal...everyone can use that
<holstein> UbuntuN00b1: you shouldnt have to reboot
<MrChrisDruif> See if it opens
<UbuntuN00b1> nope
<UbuntuN00b1> it just closed again
<holstein> :/
<UbuntuN00b1> let me try again
<holstein> UbuntuN00b1: yeah, be sure you get the whole thing
<holstein> all the hidden files
<UbuntuN00b1> hmmmm
<holstein> MrChrisDruif: i guess gksudo nautilus could really do some damage
<UbuntuN00b1> its not deleating a bunch of files
<UbuntuN00b1> i went in to the directory
<holstein> UbuntuN00b1: thats going to be the deal then
<UbuntuN00b1> and tried to drag all into trash
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, but that's only if root is needed for that dir
<UbuntuN00b1> should i go into each folder and deleat the files
<UbuntuN00b1> leaving the folders in place
<UbuntuN00b1> ?
<holstein> UbuntuN00b1: you should try getting rid of everthing from /software-center down
<UbuntuN00b1> kk
<holstein> including /home/you/.cache/software-center
<UbuntuN00b1> hmmm
<UbuntuN00b1> its givng me that read only crap again
<UbuntuN00b1> so it doesn't want to let me del
<UbuntuN00b1> maybe i should reboot and see if i get write access back
<UbuntuN00b1> and del
<UbuntuN00b1> the files
<MrChrisDruif> Ahh...root rights holstein?
<holstein> UbuntuN00b1: that is odd
<holstein> you got something really odd going on
<UbuntuN00b1> *ubuntu* where is the love
<holstein> UbuntuN00b1: i would say, make another user account
<holstein> log into it
<holstein> and see if it acts funky
<holstein> something funny has happened
<MrChrisDruif> UbuntuN00b1: we are spreading it as we speak O:-)
<holstein> and i dont mean 'ha-ha'
<UbuntuN00b1> haha too true
<UbuntuN00b1> ok
<UbuntuN00b1> lol
<MrChrisDruif> UbuntuN00b1: you could try "gksudo rm -r ~/.cache/software-center"
<UbuntuN00b1> i'm not allowed to make modifications  to the system
<holstein> yeah, you cant even sudo right?
<UbuntuN00b1> ill check
<holstein> UbuntuN00b1: open a terminal
<holstein> and run
<holstein> sudo -s
<holstein> you should get a root shell
<UbuntuN00b1> it asked me for password and now i'm at root
<holstein> UbuntuN00b1: GOOD
<UbuntuN00b1> you capitals give me hope
<UbuntuN00b1> hehe
<holstein> lol
<MrChrisDruif> :D
<holstein> try that command
<UbuntuN00b1> gksudo rm -r ~/.cache/software-center     ?
<UbuntuN00b1> that one
<holstein> rm -r ~/.cache/software-center
<UbuntuN00b1> ah
<holstein> you're already root
<holstein> in theory
<UbuntuN00b1> read only
<UbuntuN00b1> ...
<holstein> UbuntuN00b1: that is just odd
<UbuntuN00b1> lol i feel so  odd
<holstein> UbuntuN00b1: what is the error line?
<UbuntuN00b1> sec
<holstein> lets google that too
<UbuntuN00b1> rm: cannot remove `/home/liam/.cache/software-center/software-center-agent.db/value.DB': Read-only file system
<UbuntuN00b1> ther a bunch like that for each fille
<UbuntuN00b1> maybe i should restart and see if i get write back
<UbuntuN00b1> it happened last time
<UbuntuN00b1> let me install a game
<holstein> UbuntuN00b1: im seeing that the drive should be checked for errors
<holstein> and i agree with that
<holstein> you can do that from a live CD easily
<holstein> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/23236
<holstein> http://arstechnica.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=102807
<UbuntuN00b1> alright lol let me find my live usb stick
<UbuntuN00b1> ok so i'm gonna boot to live and then come back so you can hold my hand some more
<UbuntuN00b1> lol
<MrChrisDruif> Ubuntu-beginners: For when you need someone to hold your hand :D
<UbuntuN00b1> lol your palm is kinda sweaty though
<UbuntuN00b1> hehhe
<UbuntuN00b1> alrigh be back in a few
<UbuntuN00b> alright i'm on my other puter
<UbuntuN00b> so the filesystem on the os drive comes up "clean"
<UbuntuN00b> the /hom hard drive comes up "not clean"
<UbuntuN00b> is that hat you guys meant by checking the file system?
<holstein> UbuntuN00b: i think so
<holstein> that sounds like what i would expect to find
<holstein> an error like that somewhere
<holstein>  /home sounds plausible
<UbuntuN00b> can i just reinstall /home?
<UbuntuN00b> i don't no if this makes any difference but my /home drive is an SD card
<UbuntuN00b> but it was working before
<Raju> Why don't you try rescue
<holstein> UbuntuN00b: did it fix?
<UbuntuN00b> so i soubt thats the probem
 * holstein tags Raju :)
<UbuntuN00b> it didn't say anything anoug fixing
<UbuntuN00b> it just said not clean
<UbuntuN00b> i feel so dirty
<UbuntuN00b> heh
<UbuntuN00b> so are we doing a rescue?
<holstein> UbuntuN00b: let me look around
<Raju> I mean try rescue system by live cd
<UbuntuN00b> k
<holstein> i was thinking https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SystemAdministration/Fsck
<holstein> on the partition
<UbuntuN00b> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1645219
<holstein> Raju: is that what you are suggesting?
<UbuntuN00b> oh wait
 * IAmNumberOne is calling it a night, good luck UbuntuN00b
<UbuntuN00b> sorry i was using the disk checker
<UbuntuN00b> i can scan using gparted
<UbuntuN00b> lol nevermind
<UbuntuN00b> it just gave me an error when i tried to scan it
<holstein> UbuntuN00b: ?
<UbuntuN00b> just gave me Error
<UbuntuN00b> and wouldn't do it
<UbuntuN00b> works on the internl (os) drive
<UbuntuN00b> though
<holstein> UbuntuN00b: you wont be able to scan a mounted drive
<holstein> AFAIK
<UbuntuN00b> kk
<holstein> thats why i use a live disc
<UbuntuN00b> i'm on the live
<UbuntuN00b> i'm assuming its not mounted
<UbuntuN00b> as unmount is greyed out
<buntun00b123> alright so the fcsk command eh
<holstein> check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SystemAdministration/Fsck
<holstein> just to be sure
<holstein> i always google it *still
<holstein> and i dont want to lead you in the wrong direction
<buntun00b123> hehe it ok either waay
<buntun00b123> fsck -F /dev/mmcblk0  ?
<buntun00b123> would that be correct command
<holstein> buntun00b123: that looks ok
<holstein> where did you get mmcblk0 ?
<buntun00b123> from gparted
<holstein> i think i end up with /dev/sda or whatever
<buntun00b123> thats the name of the drive with /home on it
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> buntun00b123: open a terminal
<holstein> and run
<buntun00b123> its an sd card
<buntun00b123> so it has a wird name
<holstein> sudo fdisk -l
<buntun00b123> kk
<holstein> and make sure of the name there
<buntun00b123> yeah the drive is /dev/mmcblk0  32gb
<holstein> buntun00b123: cool
<holstein> that should do it then :)
<holstein> well, that will run fsck
<holstein> we are hoping it fixes the problem*
<buntun00b123> lol
<buntun00b123> it says i dont have write acceess
<buntun00b123> to the drivee
<buntun00b123> "you mus have r/w access to the filesystem or be root"
<holstein> buntun00b123: sudo
<holstein> sudo fsck -F .....
<buntun00b123> says same thing about the write access... but also
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> something is not right
<buntun00b123> "fsck.ext2:device or resource busy while trying to open ...
<holstein> buntun00b123: you say its an SD card?
<holstein> is there a switch on it?
<holstein> for read only?
<buntun00b123> yeah i check it
<holstein> hmmm
<buntun00b123> http://www.tuxradar.com/answers/370
<holstein> well, those things go bad
<buntun00b123> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-635148.html
<buntun00b123> bought it about a week ago
<holstein> ive had 2 USB sticks die on me
<holstein> one was new
<holstein> out of the box bad
<buntun00b123> lamee
<holstein> yeah, dont rule it out
<holstein> dont want to beat your head against the wall
<holstein> when its hardware
<holstein> *if its hardware
<buntun00b123> it would make sense why it works sometiems and not others
<holstein> unfortunately, it does support the theory :/
<holstein> i have SD card installs
<buntun00b123> nut its weird it would be read and not write instead of just being nothing
<holstein> and never needed to do anything special
<holstein> buntun00b123: i think i would reinstall
<buntun00b123> i think i will do a fresh install in any case and fdisk the card
<buntun00b123> yeah
<holstein> with the normal ubuntu disk
<holstein> *vanilla
<holstein> buntun00b123: really format that drive too
<buntun00b123> yeah i will download that action
<holstein> in between
<holstein> and see
<buntun00b123> yeah i will gpart it from live
<buntun00b123> and destroy the partition
<buntun00b123> and re-creat it
<holstein> buntun00b123: :)
<holstein> you can make one big ext2 partition in there
<holstein> and install to it without swap :)
<holstein> thats how i used to do my sd card installs
<buntun00b123> yeah but my internal drive is only 8 gb
<buntun00b123> so thats why i had home on the sd card
<holstein> i see
<buntun00b123> or you mean i wouldn't to make a swap (partition) ?
<buntun00b123> if i did that way
<holstein> i thought you had the whole install on the SD card
<holstein> thats the way i usually do it
<buntun00b123> not the os is on internal (and swap) is on internal
<holstein> just one big ext2 part on the SD card
<buntun00b123> so you saying when i install i should keep everyting on the internal
<buntun00b123> and format the sd card as "ext2"?
<holstein> buntun00b123: nah, do your thing
<holstein> i just didnt know what you were doing
<holstein> *that should work too
<buntun00b123> because doesn't ubuntu just pool the storage space?
<holstein> depends on how you do it
<buntun00b123> i just worried cause the sd card has slower read write speed
<buntun00b123> so i split it up to keep os on the faster drive
<holstein> i didnt think it was crazy slow
<holstein> OS on SD
<buntun00b123> i can't put os on sd
<holstein> it was an EEE900 though
<buntun00b123> acer sd card is not bootable
<buntun00b123> its pci
<holstein> buntun00b123: yeah?
<buntun00b123> yeah
<holstein> thats a drag
<holstein> that was SO much fun when i got the EEE
<holstein> installing whatever on SD cards
<holstein> and booting into them
<buntun00b123> spent 2 days working on  it hehehe
<holstein> or the internal drive
<holstein> put in a card and boom
<holstein> whole different OS :)
<buntun00b123> yeah i probably should have bought one of these low profile usb keys
<buntun00b123> as it would be bootable
<holstein> eh, you'll sort it out :)
<buntun00b123> but i didn't realize when  i bought the card
<holstein> im glad all of mine do
<holstein> i have 2 EEE's
<holstein> and an hp minonote
<holstein> an early mininote
<buntun00b123> this one was given to me
<holstein> with an express card slot :)
<buntun00b123> whats an express slot
<buntun00b123> ?
<holstein> kinda like pcmcia
<holstein> i can add firewire to it
<holstein> basicially
<buntun00b123> cool beabs
<buntun00b123> beans
<holstein> i use it with my audio interface
<holstein> to record in the field
<buntun00b123> what you do?
<holstein> you mean job?
<holstein> i play bass
<holstein> but i have a project recording studio as well
<ubuntun0000b> so is ubuntu 10.10 vanilla?
<holstein> ubuntun0000b: can be
<holstein> just the normal desktop CD is what im suggesting
<UbuntuN00b> kk
<Stef> I have a user ABC which can SSH into ubuntu 10.04 lts with username/login and then change the session to root by using su.
<Stef>  
<Stef> Now I established an OpenSSH connection with key authenticication and I can't use su anymore to switch over to root session. Is that a config of OpenSSH? I don't want the user ABC to have sudo rights.
<holstein> Stef: while ssh'd in
<holstein> try
<holstein> sudo -s
<holstein> see if you get a root shell
<holstein> i do, and i dont remember doing anything special
<Stef> ABC is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> Stef: maybe you have ABC locked down
<holstein> i think this is about ABC's setup and no ssh
<Stef> maybe some openSSH setting?
<holstein> but i might be wrong
<holstein> Stef: you can look at the config file
<holstein> but, i dont remember changing that
<Stef> I can use su and change to root when I use SSH with username/login
<Stef> just not when I use the keys and passphrase
<holstein> interesting
<Stef> indeed :-)
<holstein> let me look at my config file
<holstein> yeah Stef
<holstein> i dont have anything special in there
<Stef> and?
<holstein> most are commented out
<holstein> so i have keys only
<holstein> not sure whats going on
<holstein> Stef: have you rebooted?
<Stef> same. I just added the few lines for OpenSSH and where to find the keys
<holstein> thats probably what i would try first
<Stef> not yet but I restarted SSH
<holstein> then maybe try and find a server guru
<UbuntuN00b> hey holstein should i format the sd card in ext2 or ext4 (soory for interrupting the convo)
<holstein> UbuntuN00b: no worries, i would do ext2
<Stef> ok ta...
<UbuntuN00b> kk
<holstein> but its prolly not that big a deal either way
<bob_789> hi, I'm new to ubuntu but not computers. I've installed and basically like what i see, just having some difficulty now getting it to work with my windows network, etc. So I've been looking at the elearn courses at the canonical shop as a shortcut to getting the knowledge to replace everything with ubuntu. Specifically the Ubuntu Professional course.
<bob_789> My question is ... is it a recognised course, is there some sort of certificate, can I add it to my c.v. and not be laughed at :P The name would suggest this, but I want to be sure before I hand over my cash :D ... If this is not the right place to ask, could you suggest where I should be looking and/or what I should be looking for.
<bob_789> lights on but no-one home ?
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know?
<MrChrisDruif> bob_789: What seems to be the problem?
<bob_789> hi
<bob_789> asked a question but didn't get a response so was kjust checking if anyone really here
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, but I've just entered the channel....so I missed your question :)
<bob_789> before I repeated myself
<bob_789>  I'm new to ubuntu but not computers. I've installed and basically like what i see, just having some difficulty now getting it to work with my windows network, etc. So I've been looking at the elearn courses at the canonical shop as a shortcut to getting the knowledge to replace everything with ubuntu. Specifically the Ubuntu Professional course.
<bob_789> My question is ... is it a recognised course, is there some sort of certificate, can I add it to my c.v. and not be laughed at :P The name would suggest this, but I want to be sure before I hand over my cash :D ... If this is not the right place to ask, could you suggest where I should be looking and/or what I should be looking for.
<MrChrisDruif> Alright :)
<MrChrisDruif> So you want to go professional :) Great goal
<bob_789> yip
<bob_789> I have a fair bit of experience with pc's but never the certification along the way ... so thought I'd try doing it right with ubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> I think it's respectable to put it on your c.v. Not only is it recognized as an official certificate (afaik) but it would also show your dedicated, as your getting it in your spare time :)
<bob_789> thanks for the input
<MrChrisDruif> Your welcome :)
<bob_789> i'm leaning towards the course more than just getting a book, reading and then applying it. As it is my c.v. is pretty bare compared to what I can do/know.
<MrChrisDruif> The course would make a fine addition to your cv
<bob_789> thanks again
<prithvi> anyone know of a good alternative to iperf/jperf  on ubuntu?
<Bipul> how to create a file via terminal
<coz_> Bipul,   mkdir
<bioterror> what
<bioterror> mkdir makes directory
<bioterror> touch makes file
<coz_> oh  sorry
<coz_> bioterror,  what type of file are you wanting to create?
<bioterror> docx
<coz_> mm I thought  "touch" was mainly for  chaning file timestamps
<bioterror> touch file
<bioterror> it will create one if it does not exist
<MrChrisDruif> So like touch file.docx creates a file called file.docx?
<Puck`> yes
<bioterror> I've touched many files in /var/log when installing things ;)
<Bipul> How to put a packeges in a file via terminal
<bioterror> what
<MrChrisDruif> You mean file in a folder Bipul?
<Bipul> yes
<MrChrisDruif> Well then you only need to do "mv /path/to/current /path/to/new
<MrChrisDruif> Bipul: A mention would suffice :)
<Phrea> sorry, just had to check if I got the channel name right :)
<UbuntuN00b> anyone have suggestions on a program to allow ubuntu to use windows programs
<UbuntuN00b> i know there are a few out there
<bioterror> wine?
<bioterror> !wine | UbuntuN00b
<ubot2> UbuntuN00b: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<UbuntuN00b> !appDb
<ubot2> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<UbuntuN00b> .
<alejandro> Does anyone know how to get the email notification bubble to repeat in Natty?
<MrChrisDruif> alejandro: It appears nobody knows here, you could try #ubuntu+1 which currently still is natty :)
<alejandro> Thanks.
<alejandro> MrChrisDruif: Yes, I am doing that now. Thanks
<holstein> MrChrisDruif: YO
<holstein> yeah, that was me talking about musescore
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-04-19
<kristian-aalborg> hey
<kristian-aalborg> anyone tried making a grub installation on a cd?
<kristian-aalborg> I'd like to do that so that I can boot off of pcmcia/cf
<UbuntuN00b> cf?
<kristian-aalborg> UbuntuN00b: Compact Flash
<UbuntuN00b> i was working on that
<kristian-aalborg> yes?
<UbuntuN00b> caus i have an aspire one so the sd slot is not bootable
<UbuntuN00b> as its pci
<UbuntuN00b> i have read forums that its possible but
<UbuntuN00b> i think you need to boot to a linux distro on the maine drive then boot to flash
<UbuntuN00b> as grub does not have a kernal
<UbuntuN00b> it can only see what your bios does
<UbuntuN00b> but i'm a n00b
<UbuntuN00b> so don't just take my word for it
<UbuntuN00b> thats what i wanted to do because my internal drive is only 8gb
<UbuntuN00b> bought a class 10 40gb sd card
<UbuntuN00b> supposebly this guy got it working
<UbuntuN00b> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-981951.html
<Zacer> I'm having trouble using my new external DVD drive, can someone help me out?
<holstein> Zacer: do those look kinda like records?
<holstein> its been a while ;)
 * holstein totally kidding
<holstein> Zacer: plug it in
<holstein> its USB right?
<Zacer> it's plugged in, and yes usb
<holstein> and open a terminal
<holstein> run in the terminal
<holstein> lspci
<holstein> and lsusb
<holstein> and see if you see the device listed there
<holstein> and let me plug the LG dvd burner i have here in
<holstein> and see where it shows up :)
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> Bus 001 Device 008: ID 152e:2507 LG (HLDS)
<holstein> ^ i think thats it
<holstein> in lsusb
<Zacer> I don't think I see it there. this is what showed up
<Zacer> nathan@Sheldon:~$ lsusb
<Zacer> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Zacer> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Zacer> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Zacer> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Zacer> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 05e3:0701 Genesys Logic, Inc. USB 2.0 IDE Adapter
<Zacer> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0c45:62c0 Microdia Sonix USB 2.0 Camera
<Zacer> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<holstein> i dont think so either
<holstein> *use http://paste.ubuntu.com/ for pasting multiple lines in the future :)
<holstein> Zacer: what is it?
<holstein> what brand/model
<holstein> do you still have the reciept?
<holstein> have you tried it with another machine/os?
<Zacer> should be a philips CDRW/DVD CDD5263.  and yes, I tried it on a windows machine and it worked fine
<Zacer> when I open Disk Utility, it shows up along side my other drives, but I am unable to access it through any programs
<holstein> what shows up in disc utility?
<holstein> whatever DVD you have?
<Zacer> no, just the name of the drive, which is the model number I posted earlier
<holstein> what happens when you put a DVD/CD in?
<holstein> nothing?
<Zacer> yeah. the drive itself spins it as if it will start to read it, but the computer shows no response. I figured that the autostart just wasn't compatible on ubuntu
<holstein> i found your thread ;) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1720195
<holstein> and thats it
<holstein> :/
<Zacer> yeah :/
<holstein> nah
<holstein> autostart for what?
<holstein> try different discs
<holstein> if you have an autostarting windows disc
<holstein> that wont start
<Zacer> when I put it on the windows machine, it started playing immediately. It's just a generic movie DVD
<holstein> relavant?
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/585524
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 585524 in linux "Cant play Audio CD's in Lucid" [Undecided,Invalid]
<holstein> or
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=702925
<Zacer> hmm, that first one is the same model, but unlike his, mine doesn't show up in my Computer alongside my other devices
<holstein> Zacer: sometimes a kernel update can fix that
<holstein> have you upgraded?
<Zacer> upgraded or updated?
<holstein> well, whatever you kids are calling it
<holstein> getting new packages :)
<Zacer> haha. yes, I have gone through the updates whenever update manager brings them up, but I will check again now for any new updates
<holstein> Zacer: thats odd
<holstein> seems so much like a hardware problem
<holstein> im sure youve tried other USB ports
<Zacer> yeah, but it has worked on another machine. I actually haven't, I'll do that now
<holstein> but if the USB is known to be good
<holstein> who knows
<holstein> that sux i know
<holstein> Zacer: i would be interested to see if the thing works with any newer or older kernels
<holstein> usually the easiest way for me to do that
<holstein> is get live ISO's
<holstein> you can make live USB sticks of lucid and natty
<holstein> and try them
<holstein> IF you just get bored :)
<Zacer> hmm, I think I might try that. they're still available for download, right?
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> you can probably get hardy still
<holstein> lucid'll be around for a while though
<holstein> and natty has a different kernel version too
<Zacer> which would you suggest in general?
<holstein> well, as kind of a last ditch trouble-shooting setp
<holstein> step(
<holstein> i usually try the last LTS
<holstein> and the newest one
<holstein> Zacer: try natty
<holstein> then you can at least see natty
<holstein> and you'll get that out of the experience if nothing else
<holstein> Zacer: if it does happen to work
<holstein> note the kernel version
<holstein> should be able to get that device working with 10.10
<Jygen> is there a way to install amd radeon 6850 drivers on ubuntu
<bioterror> Jygen, propietary drivers
<Jygen> there isnt a sudo command for it
<Jygen> ubuntu isnt detecting my card at all
<holstein> Jygen: usually you'll get a pop-up about restricted drivers
<holstein> check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1637644
<Jygen> well ive googled it
<Jygen> and people have gotten the same card i have to work
<holstein> and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Jygen> but i cant figure out how they did it
<Jygen> thanks
<holstein> sure
<holstein> Jygen: its working in some capacity right?
<holstein> just no 3d?
<holstein> i had a 92something
<holstein> 9250 maybe
<holstein> i didnt get 3d going on it
<holstein> anyways, good luck :)
<holstein> search around for bug reports
<Jygen> im not lookin for 3d just better display
<Jygen> but thanks
<Jygen> -D
<Jygen> =D
<holstein> thoughs usually have really good explanations and directions
<Jygen> does this work on 10.04 also
<Jygen> or just 10.10
<holstein> i would try them all
<holstein> its an easy way to try different kernel versions
<Jygen> alright
<holstein> try them live
<Jygen> this is kinda hard to figure out but i think i got it
<Jygen> just gotta install some stuff
<Jygen> completely new to linux btw
<Jygen> thats why im having trouble with this
<Jygen> finally
<Jygen> i have to download build essentials i guess
<Jygen> hey holstein
<Jygen> any idea why i would get this in the terminal
<Jygen> desktop:~$ sudo sh ./ati-driver-installer-x86.x86_64.run
<Jygen> sh: Can't open ./ati-driver-installer-x86.x86_64.run
<holstein> Jygen: maybe its not there
<holstein> let the path auto complete
<holstein> with tab
<holstein> and you'll know you are asking for something thats there
<Jygen> i give up
<Jygen> i cant get the driver to install
<holstein> Jygen: with?
<holstein> what driver?
<Jygen> 6850 radeon
<holstein> right
<holstein> where did you get it?
<holstein> there should be one in the repos
<holstein> that'll work
<holstein> if not
<holstein> there should be directions in the download
<holstein> whats the issue?
<Jygen> ubuntus not detecting my graphics card
<Jygen> and i cant get it to work
<holstein> well, ubuntu is
<holstein> you have a desktop
<holstein> amd is not supplying you a driver
<holstein> to use with ubuntu
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> thats a story for another day
<holstein> Jygen: whats the error message?
<Jygen> no error message
<holstein> Jygen: OK
<Jygen> when i go to hardware drivers
<holstein> whats the issue
<Jygen> nothing appears
<holstein> when you are trying to install the driver
<Jygen> oh
<Jygen> it just keeps saying command not found
<holstein> what command?
<holstein> did you use autocomplete like i suggested?
<holstein> you can also just find the .sh file
<Jygen> 2 sh ./ati-driver-installer-x86.x86_64.run
<holstein> and drag it over in the terminal
<holstein> the .run file
<holstein> open the gnome terminal
<holstein> and drag it over
<Jygen> i tried that to
<holstein> and the complete path will complete
<holstein> Jygen: whats the error then?
<holstein> check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingRunPackage
<Jygen> thanks
<Jygen> that worked
<holstein> Jygen: :)
<Jygen> idk why i couldnt find that online at all
<holstein> Jygen: theres no shortage of ubuntu wiki pages
<Jygen> i was checking forums trying to find people who had similar problems
<holstein> can be challenging to search for the proper one though
<Jygen> what can i do about the fact that when i go to my hardware drivers
<Jygen> it doesnt display my graphics card
<holstein> Jygen: what hardware drivers?
<Jygen> umm
<holstein> im not sure where you are looking
<holstein> open a terminal
<holstein> run
<holstein> lscpi
<holstein> OOPS
<holstein> lspci
<holstein> you'll see the device there
<Jygen> system>administrations>hardwaredrivers
<holstein> Jygen: you'll see restricted drivers show up there
<holstein> if you downloaded
<holstein> and installed
<holstein> a relavant driver
<holstein> thats it
<holstein> you dont have to do there
<holstein> go*
<Jygen> i actually think its isntalled now
<holstein> cool
<holstein> you'll find out
<Jygen> it shows the ati driver
<holstein> you should need to restart for that
<Jygen> im gonna reboot my system real quick and ill come back and let you know if my graphics card is working properly
<holstein> Jygen: good luck
<Jygen> didnt work
<holstein> Jygen: :/
<Jygen> it says the reason its not working
<holstein> Jygen: did it make you a custom xorg.conf?
<Jygen> is because the driver itself is not installed
<Jygen> but the software for the driver is installed
<holstein> Jygen: maybe the driver isnt loaded
<Jygen> maybe
<holstein> you might need a custom xorg.conf
<Jygen> thats what im thinking
<holstein> ubuntu doesnt really use that anymore
<holstein> but, if one is there
<Jygen> i read something about a custom xorg
<holstein> it'll use it
<holstein> im using a few actually
<Jygen> hmm
<holstein> with ubuntu 10.04
<Jygen> how would i go about uninstalling the .run file i just installed
<holstein> well, you dont need to
<holstein> but there should be directions in it
<holstein> maybe an unistall script
<Jygen> i believe i have the custom xorg but it also installs the same software i just installed
<holstein> i wouldnt worry about it though
<holstein> Jygen: the xorg shouldnt install anything
<holstein> you should just put in there
<holstein> in /etc/X11
<holstein> and it'll just do its thing
<holstein> BUT, make sure you know how to go in with a live CD
<holstein> and undo it :)
<holstein> if you dont get any video at all*
<Jygen> wait
<Jygen> put that in terminal?
<holstein> put what in terminal?
<holstein> you gotta make the xorg file
<holstein> and put it in /etc/X11
<Jygen> i got no idea how to make the xorg file
<holstein> Jygen: do you have one?
<holstein> that you grabbed from somewhere?
<Jygen> thought i did
<holstein> you can use gedit
<Jygen> but appearently i dotn
<holstein> gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<holstein> and paste it in
<holstein> BUT, again
<holstein> have a backup plan
<holstein> you go in from a live CD
<holstein> and rename that file
<holstein>  /etc/X11/xorg.cong.didntwork
<holstein> or whatever
<holstein> and you can boot again
<holstein> like you are now
<holstein> and try something else
<Jygen> i still think my problem is the fact that
<Jygen> when i first installed ubuntu
<Jygen> and went to my hardware drivers
<Jygen> it didnt have any proprietary drivers for me to activate
<holstein> right
<holstein> which probably means that there are none
<holstein> but, if you found one, thats great
<Jygen> im using 10.04
<holstein> and sometimes there are some older cards like that that fall through the cracks
<holstein> Jygen: doesnt matter
<Jygen> when i installed 10.10 it was able to detect my proprietary drivers
<holstein> almost always
<holstein> IF there is a proprietary driver availalbe
<holstein> it'll tell you about it
<Jygen> any my cards not that old
<Jygen> and*
<holstein> a 62xx?
<Jygen> 68xx
<holstein> well, whatever
<Jygen> 6850
<holstein> why not just use 10.10 then?
<Jygen> the disc i have is curropted
<Jygen> so when i installed it it seemed to work
<Jygen> but when i shut my computer off and rebooted it nothing showed up
<holstein> you can dist-upgrade
<holstein> if you think that will help
<Jygen> how would i go about doing that
<holstein> Jygen: a proprietary driver showed up?
<holstein> in 10.10?
<holstein> and installed?
<holstein> what driver?
<holstein> you should be able to access that driver
<holstein> in lucid
<holstein> Jygen: you have upgraded lucid?
<Jygen> no
<Jygen> was gonna do that after i got my driver working
<holstein> i would do it first
<holstein> might trigger something needed
<Jygen> alright
<holstein> gotta do something :)
<holstein> cant just sit there waiting on it
<holstein> that card is newer than i though
<holstein> i was thinking the old cards
<holstein> i would say going forward would help
<holstein> maybe just download ubuntu 11.04
<holstein> and install that :)
<Jygen> lol theres 409 updates
<Jygen> and i got nothing to do but sit and wait
<Jygen> hmm
<Jygen> 11.04
<holstein> i installed 10.04
<holstein> on my EEE1001
<Jygen> couldnt i just upgrade to 10.10
<holstein> and sound and wifi didnt work
<Jygen> then upgrade to 11.04
<holstein> i updated the packages
<holstein> and everything worked :)
<holstein> Jygen: upgrading takes 4ever
<holstein> and you have a fresh install right?
<holstein> you dont have any data to preserve
<holstein> best case on a dist upgrade, maybe a couple hours
<holstein> installs take like 15 minutes now
<holstein> but, do what you want
<Jygen> id have to go burn a 11.04 disk
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> download it
<holstein> and burn it
<holstein> discs are cheap now
<Jygen> how big of a disk would i need
<holstein> go for it
<holstein> a CD
<Jygen> i have a few 700mb disks laying around
<holstein> just a normal CD
<Jygen> but are those big enough
<holstein> should be
<Jygen> that means i gotta go boot up in windows
<Jygen> burn a disk
<Jygen> and come back
<holstein> dont have to
<holstein> you can DL it right there
<holstein> and burn it :)
<Jygen> this computer cant burn cds
<Jygen> xD
<Jygen> its a work in progress
<holstein> sounds like fun :)
<holstein> anyways, im out
<holstein> Jygen: good luck
<Jygen> alright
<Jygen> thanks
<holstein> you'll get it sorted out :)
<CannonFodda> 10.10 new wubi install says wireless is disabled. where do i enable it?
<CannonFodda> i've installed drivers recommended by the additional drivers app. rebooted setup ssid etc but still no go
<seidos> CannonFodda: what wireless chipset?
<CannonFodda> forgotten how to check. got a million pages open
<CannonFodda> driver is broadcom sta wireless driver
<CannonFodda> seidos: driver is broadcom sta wireless driver
<CannonFodda> i'm not sure how to find exact details though
<CannonFodda> seidos: sorry rebooted modem forgot it made the internet work ;)
<seidos> CannonFodda: you might try searching google for your specific broadcom chipset + ubuntu + wubi
<seidos> CannonFodda: i've never used wubi, but ndiswrapper may work with your chipset if there is no native linux driver
<CannonFodda> is it just the driver that disables the hardware?
<CannonFodda> it says the driver is activated???
<seidos> CannonFodda: you need to make sure the right driver for your chipset is loaded
<seidos> CannonFodda: at least, that's what i would do
<CannonFodda> seidos: how can i interrogate the hardware to check what chipset it is?
<seidos> CannonFodda: you can do lspci and sudo lshw
<CannonFodda> seidos: broadcom corp bcm4312
<CannonFodda> this is the installed driver
<CannonFodda> sorry
<CannonFodda> chipset & driver match
<seidos> CannonFodda: sorry went afk
<CannonFodda> seidos: it appears that i have the correct wireles driver
<seidos> CannonFodda: i am researching wubi.  can you try a live cd? or live usb?
<seidos> CannonFodda: did you see this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1614562 ?
<CannonFodda> seidos: thanks i'll check that out
<UbuntuN00b> i don't suppose anyone here has Euphloria working via wine?
<MrChrisDruif> !wine | UbuntuN00b
<ubot2> UbuntuN00b: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<UbuntuN00b> yeah i been checking the forms
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, well if anyone knows, it would be them :)
<UbuntuN00b> kk
 * MrChrisDruif thought "Let's mention this to UbuntuN00b, because no-one seems to know about Euphloria with Wine"
<CannonFodda> \join winehq
<UbuntuN00b> i already asked in there
<CannonFodda> \join #winehq
<UbuntuN00b> no response
<MrChrisDruif> CannonFodda: it's /join #winehq
<CannonFodda> got it:)
<MrChrisDruif> :)
 * MrChrisDruif signing off....be back in about 30 mins
<CannonFodda> shame everyone can see hoe noobish i am ;)
<UbuntuN00b> lol
<Martiini> I need to clone files from a partition to partition (preserving paths, permissions .. etc) - do I use copy, xcopy, rsync ??
<duanedesign> Daniel0108: ok i think you are set
<Daniel0108> duanedesign: okay, thank you
<duanedesign> hmm
<duanedesign> i do not see the +
<Daniel0108> hmm
<Daniel0108> :)
<duanedesign> aha
<Daniel0108> kick me, as a test
<Daniel0108> I PMed ChanServ ;)
<Daniel0108> duanedesign: ^
<duanedesign> Daniel0108: one more step
<duanedesign> oops
<duanedesign> :)
<Daniel0108> :)
<duanedesign> wb
<Daniel0108> it works
<duanedesign> \o/
<UbuntuN00b> anybody try running quake 4 or doom3 on a netbook with an intel gma video card?
<bioterror> UbuntuN00b, why bother
<UbuntuN00b> ummm i guess i'm curious how much lighter weight ubuntu is
<UbuntuN00b> as i know the spec requirements are lower for linux based systems
<bioterror> yeah, but lightweight doesnt mean that your computers graphics card turns into something else that is not
<UbuntuN00b> hehe this is true
<bioterror> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<bioterror> I have that, and I can say it's far from god's gift to humankind
<UbuntuN00b> lol
<UbuntuN00b> just curious as my netbook is way faster and has been able to play games that it would never had done under windows
<UbuntuN00b> wanted to get an idea how far i could push it
<bioterror> UbuntuN00b, I bet you're pushing the limits. sure you can try. I bet you can only have positive suprises
<UbuntuN00b> do you know how ram sharing works between the video card and the system, considering linux uses the "swap" ?
<UbuntuN00b> was wondering if thats one of the other reasons the video is so much faster
<bioterror> it's the drivers that matters
<UbuntuN00b> kk
<coz_> UbuntuN00b,  memory sharing takes place,, rather is set in the bios for vide,, you should be able to  increase it  there  if you want faster morereliable video
<UbuntuN00b> nah only some bios let you increase it or change it
<UbuntuN00b> i have to run
<UbuntuN00b> even when its shared
<AJH101> hi guys - ow to restore my skype icon to the panel please?
<AJH101> how
<MrChrisDruif> When did it go away?
<AJH101> i removed it (!) by accident - thought i was removing something else - i know, i know...
<MrChrisDruif> How did you remove it? Is Skype still installed?
<AJH101> it is installed and when i click the icon on my desktop i am told a previous instasnce is still running
<MrChrisDruif> Go to System monitor and find the process for Skype and try to start it again
<AJH101> killed processes and restarted - icon now in panel
<AJH101> thanks!
<power> i have got errror (process:401): GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)... when installing ubuntu 10.10
<LinXnut> Hi, I need help with xubuntu networking on a Dell Latitude D520
<bioterror> if it's same hw as D420, I wonder your problem
<LinXnut> what do you mean?
<bioterror> I'm using Dell Latitude D420 atm. never had a problem
<bioterror> but please, tell us your problem
<LinXnut> ok
<LinXnut> I installed Xubuntu with no problem, when I went to plug in my ethernet cable, nothing happened....the connection manager did not even show anything
<LinXnut> Wireless was not working either....
<vivekimsit2287> Hiii
<MrChrisDruif> Hai vivekimsit2287
<vivekimsit2287> Can anybody help me with the internet connections?
<vivekimsit2287> ok..
<vivekimsit2287> i want to know about the init levels
<vivekimsit2287> they always confuse me
<vivekimsit2287> anyone here...?
<MrChrisDruif> init levels?
<vivekimsit2287> yup!
<edlik> Help! I just installed 10.10 next to xp as I have done before, but now I can not boot into either of them. I use 10.10 live cd and see both of the file systems.
<MrChrisDruif> edlik: I'd like to help but I really should go to bed...sorry
<MrChrisDruif> Did you see grub with booting?
<UbuntuN00b> does ubuntu automatically check frives every boot that are formated ext2?
<edlik> MrChrisDruif: no grub, it just hangs
<UbuntuN00b> err drives
<UbuntuN00b> not frives
<MrChrisDruif> Sorry...GTG
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-04-20
<edlik1> I can not get my scanner to work. Brother mfc-6490. I installed the software through the software center but I must be missing something
<holstein> looks like duanedesign has experience with that device
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195552
<mikehj316> hello
<mikehj316> all
<holstein> o/
<UbuntuN00b> anyone know how to use 7zip through terminal to unrar 2 files of the same archive
<bioterror> !man  | UbuntuN00b
<ubot2> UbuntuN00b: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<bioterror> after some reading, you know it too
<drzaius12> Can anyone tell me if it is possible to install a different kernel in ubuntu?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> it is possible
<bioterror> but most of the time generic works juuuuuust fine
<drzaius12> Well, I was feeling that I was getting the hang of Ubuntu, and decided to take the plunge into Natty territory. The upgrade went fine, and the system works great, but the newer kernel does not work with my wireless network. Would I be able to install a version of the older kernel on th newer OS?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> you can do it by hand fetching couple of files and dpkg -i
<bioterror> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ there you go
<drzaius12> So, if I do this with dpkg, it will take care of dependencies and links and stuff so that Natty still runs, just on an older kernel (Except for stuff that requires certain kernel updates of course)?
<bioterror> uno momento
<bioterror> https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa or you can add this ppa
<bioterror> and use apt-get
<Brady_1> Hello all. I'm trying to backup a file from my unbuntu 10.4 server vps to my desktop. Can anyone help?
<geirha> Places -> Connect to server -> Type: ssh, Host: your.vps.hostname, ...
<geirha> Then drag and drop the files you want to copy
<geirha> Assuming of course you have ssh access to it.
<Brady_1> Places under windows or Pidgin or..?
<Brady_1> I'm using PuTTY
<geirha> Oh, I assumed you were using ubuntu on the desktop too
<Brady_1> Sadly no
<geirha> I'm not so good with windows, but I know there's a program named WinSCP
<geirha> Which you can use to connect via ssh, then drag and drop files
<Brady_1> It's GUI based?
<Brady_1> I see
<Brady_1> Very nice
<Brady_1> Thank you
<Brady_1> This is actually exactly what I've been needing. As someone who just started using VPS's and Unbuntu yesterday I'm ecstatic.
<Brady_1> Hmm. So I should be able to use WinSCH the same way I use my command line pretty much?
<Brady_1> I'm not able to connect to the Ubuntu server via WinSCP
<Brady_1> "Cannot initialize SFTP protocol. Is the host running a SFTP server?"
<Brady_1> when trying SCP- "Error skipping startup message. Your shell is probably incompatible with the application (BASH is recommended).
<Brady_1> "
<Brady_1> any ideas?
<ray> Hello
<ray> I am looking for an add-on as good as Bookmark Duplicate Detector but for Firefox 3.6.16
<ray> Never mind, I found checkplaces
<ray> for finding duplicate bookmarks
<ray> bye
<avinashhm> Hi guys , I am on ubuntu 10.10 .. I am trying to start trace32 application, which used bitmap fonts .. but X-windows is ending with fatal error saying, bitmap fonts may be disabled .. more logs @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/596533/ .. can any one help me pls.
<javatexan> what is a good api for creating pdfs from templates.....with like annotated fields filled out via db pull type of thing?
<s-fox> javatexan,  Is this for a web application?
<javatexan> yes
<javatexan> or it doesn't have to be, I could make it a gnome app too, I guess
<javatexan> the ui doesn't exist yet... ;)  its officially vaporware
<javatexan> just trying to get all the tools in place
<s-fox> I would create an xfdf file using php simple xml  and then "stamp" it onto the template using pdftk
<javatexan> cool, I will look into i
<javatexan> it
<avinashhm> Hi , i am getting bitmaps error, when i start my application .. more logs @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/596533/..can some one please help ?
<holstein> avinashhm: i'll look around some more about that
<holstein> whats the application?
<holstein> where did you get it?
<holstein> the repos?
<avinashhm> holstein, it is lauterbach software ...debugger ..
<avinashhm> got it from http://www.lauterbach.com/frames.html?home.html ..
<holstein> avinashhm: is it compatible with ubuntu?
<avinashhm> holstein, yeah .. it is .. it used to run with 9.04 on my pc ..
<avinashhm> holstein, is there any way to check is bitmap enabled or not in my ubuntu 10.10 ?
<avinashhm> bitmap font ?
<holstein> not sure
<holstein> i used to install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<holstein> theres a bunch of stuff in that meta package
<holstein> including a bunch of fonts
<avinashhm> i see that its already there .../etc/fonts/conf.available/ ... but by default only no-bitmaps is linked ..
<holstein> would those fonts be in msttcorefonts ?
<avinashhm> I changed the symlink to 70-yes-bitmaps.conf .. ran fc but no use ..
<avinashhm> holstein, sorry , i don't know .. how can i check ?
<holstein> avinashhm: well, you can install that package
<holstein> and try it
<holstein> http://www.alanbriolat.co.uk/2009/04/enable-bitmap-fonts-on-ubuntu-jaunty/
<holstein> this looks relevant
<avinashhm> holstein, i followed exact same thing ;-) .. but still didn't work ..then linked to 70-yes-bitmaps.conf
<holstein> avinashhm: i would explore the support outlets of the package maintainer
<holstein> or try oler versions of the software maybe
<holstein> older*
<holstein> i mean, feel free to hang here
<holstein> and repost every couple hours
<avinashhm> holstein, i have written to lauterbach .. may be ll take a day / 2 .. i though t i ll check if it is enabled ...
<holstein> but i think http://www.lauterbach.com/frames.html?home.html is where to go
<avinashhm> holstein, ;-) .. ppl ll kill if i repost every couple hours ..
<holstein> avinashhm: i dont think anyone will care much in here
<avinashhm> support -> download center -> download updates .. linux , debugger, arm .. search
<holstein> and you already started that trend earlier anyways...
<avinashhm> ;-)
<avinashhm> i know that was bad ..
<holstein> nah, its a tough one
<Shoryu> Ubuntu 10.10 x86: Hi... how do I enable core dumps for just root without logging into root and doing a ulimit -c unlimited? I already set the rules in /etc/security/limits.conf, but they don't seem to have any affect.
<avinashhm> holstein, thanks for u r time dude .. i appreciate ..
<holstein> avinashhm: wish i had more for you.. good luck
<holstein> Shoryu: you could pastebin that rules file i suppose
<holstein> i used to edit in there for audio work
<holstein> but havent needed to for a couple releases now
<holstein> and i never needed that exact funcionality*
<Shoryu> Oh snap. Didn't finish my question...
<Shoryu> Reason I want ulimit -c unlimited to be automatic is for *cron* jobs.
<Shoryu> and scripts run with *sudo*. It doesn't seem you get the ulimit's of the user your suddoing.
<Shoryu> afaik, ulimit stuff is for bash only.
<Shoryu> So if I want a java process to automatically dump a core if it crashes, how would I do that if it's run outside of bash?
<holstein> thats a bit over my head
<holstein> maybe ##linux ?
<Shoryu> i thought so... ##linux looks like a development channel, not a support channel, but i'll try
<popey> Shoryu: why dont you want to do it as root?
<popey> " without logging into root"
<popey> just do "sudo -s" then do it
<Shoryu> well I might as well do that, but i don't log in as root unless I need to.
<popey> well, you need to :)
<Shoryu> ah
<Shoryu> thanks anyways
<deuce> hallo
<deuce> need help
<deuce> anyone?
<bioterror> !ask | deuce
<ubot2> deuce: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<deuce> !ask
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<deuce> i plan to use ubuntu server to handle 10 windows workstation
<deuce> where should i begin with?
<holstein> deuce: define 'handle'
<deuce> i mean use linux as server for sharing file , because winxp has limited connectivity for network sharing just for 10 pc
<holstein> so, a samba server is the goal?
<deuce> any distro can u suggest for me?
<holstein> http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<holstein> the server CD is there
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba
<deuce> i already download it. not install yet
<deuce> im not familiar with linux server distro
<holstein> i like http://freenas.org/downloads too
<holstein> its an easy way to set up a samba server or whatever
<deuce> for network setting .. is it auto dhcp or?
<holstein> deuce: whatever you want to set it up to use
<holstein> i usually give my servers a static IP
<holstein> so i can find them
<holstein> and forward ports to them
<holstein> but, thats up to you
<deuce> and im not good in terminal command for network setting
<deuce> is it got gui?
<holstein> your server doesnt have to be command line only
<bioterror> holstein, I assume you can put 50/50 deuces salary ;)
<holstein> you can istall the normal ubuntu
<holstein> and run a samba server on it
<holstein> bioterror: ;)
<holstein> i started doing that
<holstein> with xubuntu actually
<JoeMaverickSett> deuce: Although this guide is for 5.10, most of it can still be applied on/to 10.04 and others; http://www.howtoforge.com/samba_setup_ubuntu_5.10
<holstein> connecting to the headless server with VNC
<deuce> i want to share my problem here , i hope u can give me opinion from your experience
<holstein> since i was more comfortable with a desktop GUI at the time
<holstein> now i just SSH
<bioterror> remote desktop to windows server 2003/2008 kicks ass
<JoeMaverickSett> deuce: you would probably want to hold on to this; http://goo.gl/ZXM9D
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: <3 :D
<bioterror> that's "like a boss" -solution
<deuce> actually, company that i work for still using winxp as server.. its sound suxk
<bioterror> windows xp was never ment to be a server
<bioterror> 2000, 2003 and 2008 are
<deuce> and we are running visual fox pro program
<deuce> very2 lag
<deuce> very suxc
<holstein> maybe its the network
<holstein> if you're just serving audio, i found http://sockso.pu-gh.com/ to be easy
<deuce> ok for network problem.. i just connect a wifi router to 24port switch
<deuce> they all just connect from port with auto dhcp
<deuce> im not good in network setting
<holstein> i have a hard enough time maintaining my network
<bioterror> deuce, where can I send my CV?-)
<deuce> cv?
<bioterror> curriculum vitae
<holstein> just dont rule out a network problem
<holstein> linux is great, and i prefer it to windows
<holstein> but its not magic
<deuce> man... im not good enough in english.. but i try to talk with it
<holstein> if you have a network problem, it'll be a problem for linux as well
<holstein> i like using http://www.dd-wrt.com/site/index where possible
<deuce> so can u all suggest me the proper networking setting
<holstein> not really
<holstein> depends on your needs
<deuce> any diagram or whutever that i can learn from
<deuce> the visual fox pro database getting bigger everyday.. more that 2gb now
<deuce> so every pc use the same database for searching, keying and etc
<holstein> these are handy too http://www.turnkeylinux.org/fileserver
<deuce> dd-wrt is for what?
<holstein> thats the router firmware i like to use
<holstein> when possible
<holstein> *not that you need it
<deuce> im just using d-link wifi router , provide from isp
<deuce> DSL-2640B
<holstein> cool
<deuce> is it good?
<holstein> you tell me :)
<holstein> i use as little as possible from my ISP
<holstein> i have my own modem and routers
<holstein> but, my ISP might not be as knowlegable as yours
<deuce> man.. can this router manage the whole network for over 40 pc?
<deuce> i need to restart this router many time.. because always lag
<holstein> depends really
<deuce> im not sure ., is it because of windows or this router
<holstein> supplying internet to 40 machines
<holstein> that can require a lot of bandwidth
<holstein> from the ISP
<deuce> yeah... and my isp really suxc
<holstein> but, if most of the traffic is on your local network
<holstein> that will help
<deuce> actually , we are not really use internet so much
<holstein> if i had 40 boxes
<holstein> and i needed to share big files often
<holstein> i would want gigabit lan probably
<holstein> if possible
<holstein> something fast and hard-wired
<holstein> that *should* allow for really nice speeds on the local network
<deuce> my companye use 10/100 only
<holstein> deuce: and i do here too
<holstein> but im not dealing with 40 machine
<holstein> on the hardware the ISP provided me
<deuce> do u have any idea for LAN setting in proper way?
<holstein> well, like i said
<holstein> i would probably be aiming for gigabit where possible
<deuce> for router modem?
<holstein> well, whatever
<holstein> just between the computers on the local network
<holstein> if thats where speed is an issu
<holstein> e
<Newby2011> is this active
<charlie-tca> Newby2011: yes
<coz_> Newby2011,  what's up?
<Newby2011> I'm looking for help dual booting ubuntu 8.10 with xp. Not sure how to manually partition the disk. XPcrashed with a virus and am wondering if it is safe to save documents and photos etc to ubuntu. I am usng a live boot disk now.
<coz_> Newby2011, ` first ,, no windows virus will transfer over to ubuntu  so dont worry about it
<Newby2011> ok
<coz_> Newby2011,  secondly  are you going to reinstall xp?
<Newby2011> yes
<coz_> Newby2011, ok  then first reinstall xp  and divide the hard drive in half with its partitioner
<coz_> Newby2011,  that will make it easy when you install ubuntu  after you install xp... the secondary partitioin will be picked up with ubuntu's partitioner
<Newby2011> won't i lose my docs if i do that?
<coz_> Newby2011,  ah
<coz_> Newby2011,   well  so you want to install ubuntu...pull the documents from xp  and then reinstall xp ?
<Newby2011> yes
<coz_> Newby2011,  can you just back up the documents/ files on xp to a flash drive or cd  and then just reinstall xp first?
<Newby2011> xp will not load at all
<coz_> Newby2011,  oh! it is preventing back up?
<Newby2011> yes, it will not boot.
<charlie-tca> um, 8.10 is really old
<coz_> Newby2011,  mm  the only problem I see wiht installing ubuntu now is that xp is not defragged
<coz_> Newby2011,  there is a possiblilty that when you partiion the drive with ubuntu,,, some files from xp may be on the new partion and they will be lost
<Newby2011> charlie i know its 4 years old but it is what i have :)
<Newby2011> ubuntu will overwrite ex files?
<Newby2011> xp
<coz_> Newby2011,  if they are on the ubuntu partiion they will yes,,  because you cannot defrag  xp at this point
<coz_> Newby2011,  however,.,, if you install ubuntu and use just a few gigs of the hard drive for ubuntu right now  so that you can pull off the files you need,,, then start over with the xp install ,, creating a partion from there and then install ubuntu
<coz_> Newby2011,  ubuntu's partiioner has a "slider"  that allows you to adjust the amount of space for the ubuntu partiion
<coz_> Newby2011,  it is pretty self explanetory
<Newby2011> i can try that, thanks
<Newby2011> how do i pull spific files fron the drive with ubuntu?
<Newby2011> spific, i cant spell
<holstein> pull?
<Newby2011> you said i could pull off the files i need
<holstein> you mean copy?
<holstein> copy and paste them somewhere else?
<holstein> mount the drive
<holstein> the source drive
<holstein> and mount the destination drive
<holstein> and copy and paste in whatever fashion you feel comfortalbe
<Newby2011> i am using a laptop and have no where to mount the drive
<holstein> what drive?
<holstein> if you cant mount the drive
<holstein> you cant get anything off of it then
<holstein> i thought you were talking about the internal hard drive
<holstein> copying to a USB drive/stick or something
<Newby2011> yes on my laptop
<holstein> you can do that with a live CD
<holstein> the source would be the internal drive
<Newby2011> how?
<holstein> Newby2011: however you want
<holstein> i usually just open the file manager
<holstein> and click on it
<holstein> but, you can do it however you feel comfortable
<Newby2011> ok i will try that, thanks
<holstein> Newby2011: well, dont try it
<holstein> just mount the source and destination
<holstein> and move the data
<holstein> its a machine
<holstein> tell it what to do :)
<Newby2011> how do i mount the source and destination.?
<holstein> well, like i suggested
<holstein> i usually open the file manager
<holstein> and click on them
<holstein> BUT, if you boot the live CD
<holstein> you should see the volume on the deskop
<holstein> depending on what live CD you have
<holstein> and when/if you insert a USB stick
<holstein> you'll see that volume on the desktop too
<holstein> Newby2011: do you have a LIVE cd burned?
<holstein> if you want, get one
<holstein> burn it
<holstein> or make a bootable USB stick
<holstein> and boot into it
<Newby2011> yes, I expalined that before. That is how i am here now
<holstein> it'll be much easier for me to talk you through the process if you are on the desktop
<Newby2011> ubuntu 8,10 live
<holstein> right
<holstein> get you a 10.04 live at least
<Newby2011> why?
<holstein> http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<holstein> Newby2011: i thought you were here for help and suggestions?
<holstein> my suggestion is to get a newer iso
<holstein> because 8.10 is not supported
<holstein> and you are obviously having issues with it
<holstein> for one reason or another
<Newby2011> can i download that live cd using the one in the machine now?
<holstein> and i think for troubleshooting purposes
<holstein> it would be easier for you to download a newer more modern and appropriate iso for a live CD
<holstein> than to figure out what, if anything, is wrong with the outdated one you have
<holstein> Newby2011: what is the issue with the live CD you have?
<holstein> it wont boot?
<virgo> hi
<Newby2011> my inexperience is the issue. im here looking for help.
<holstein> Newby2011: OK
<virgo> i am looking for help to install something
<holstein> so, where are you?
<holstein> do you know what i mean by boot the live CD?
<holstein> do you know if the machine is capable of booting the CD?
<holstein> all bioses are different
<holstein> and usually, you ned to enter the bios
<Newby2011> yes, i have done that. I'm running it now
<holstein> Newby2011: running what?
<holstein> the bios?
<holstein> or the live CD?
<holstein> virgo: shout it out :)
<Newby2011> live cd
<holstein> Newby2011: OK, so you are looking at the ubuntu desktop then?
<holstein> live?
<holstein> booted from CD?
<holstein> correct?
<Newby2011> yes
<holstein> OK
<Newby2011> yes
<holstein> and the internal hard drive is?
<holstein> windows?
<Newby2011> yes
<virgo> i am trying to install anjuta-3.0.0 from source
<holstein> is that the only drive Newby2011 ?
<holstein> just the one?
<Newby2011> yes
<virgo> but i get errors with ./configure command
<Newby2011> i have a usb external
<Newby2011> seagate
<virgo> for example on error from terminal: glib-2.0 >= 2.28.0
<virgo> but i did install all the newer versions
<virgo> but it still says that there is no 2.28
<Newby2011> holstein i'll b back if i need more help. thansk. bye
<holstein> Newby2011: they should just show up there
<holstein> in the file manager
<holstein> just click on them
<holstein> like you do (kind of) in XP
<Newby2011> ok
<holstein> virgo: did you read the readme file?
<holstein> is there a good readme?
<holstein> virgo: why not use the one in the repos?
<virgo> but it is version 2. something
<holstein> how about https://launchpad.net/~jacob/+archive/anjuta ?
<holstein> you need 3.x ?
<virgo> yes, i was trying to test it
<virgo> i must say i did not fully read the readme file XD
<holstein> i would say, not able to install with current dep's from the default repositories is a valid test result
<holstein> the http://projects.gnome.org/anjuta/downloads.html area of the site lays it out pretty good
<virgo> so i just should wait until i can install this automatically with apt-get command?
<holstein> who knows what hoops you'll have to hop through though
<holstein> to satisfy deps
<holstein> virgo: well, if you need it, you need it
<virgo> yeah, but why does the anjuta-3 ./configure command recognise that i have installed some dep's?
<holstein> virgo: it should say
<holstein> it should complain specifically right?
<holstein> about what it needs
<virgo> yes
<virgo> 4 deps it says are bad
<virgo> then i downloaded them all
<virgo> and installed same way
<virgo> from tar.gz packages
<virgo> then run again anjuta-3 ./configure and still same
<holstein> virgo: im not sure
<holstein> you'd have to trouble shoot them one at a time
<virgo> may be i should use some update command rather than make and make install
<holstein> i like to stick to whats in the repos
<holstein> or PPA
<holstein> then maybe a random .deb here and there
<holstein> but, you should be able to sort that out
<holstein> and hopefully not break anything else
<virgo> yeah, messing around like this can do some damage
<virgo> after installing these last packages and reboot, my system looks alot different :D
<virgo> icons and stuff
<holstein> yeah, thats not good :/
<holstein> im sure you can sort it out though
<holstein> just keep track of what you did
<virgo> thanks for help :)
<virgo> who are most of the people who develop all this os software?
<virgo> students?
<pleia2> a lot of companies
<pleia2> some students, some folks who work in the industry and do development on the side
<Brady_1> can anyone tell me of a good windows based GUI program that can connect to an unbuntu server vps?
<Brady_1> for the purpose of file transfer and such
<holstein> Brady_1: ssh?
<holstein> http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<holstein> maybe http://filezilla-project.org/
<Brady_1> SSH.. yes I believe so. I have no prior experience with this sort of thing but I've been making progress. What I need is a GUI interface to drag and drop files as well as a command line. Someone suggest WinSCP but I can't get it to connect even though PuTTY does no problem. I will check those out and report back, thanks.
<Brady_1> Both filezilla and winscp are timing out when attempting to connect to the VPS AFTER username and pass are authenticated.
<Brady_1> In my console on my web based VPS control panel it asks me to log in to the powershell first and then the VPS, could this be the problem?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-04-21
<holstein> Brady_1: sounds like something server-side
<holstein> without being in front of it
<holstein> its hard to say
<kristian-aalborg> will someone *please* revive DSL?
<seidos> DSL, as in digital subscriber line?
<seidos> i'd like to have twisted pair or fiber to the home :D
<kristian-aalborg> seidos: DSL = Damn Small Linux
<kristian-aalborg> it's very cool
<seidos> kristian-aalborg: ahhhh
<seidos> DSL means many things
<kristian-aalborg> not to my generation :P
<seidos> which is that?
<seidos> i'm pretty sure i'm part of generation Y
<kristian-aalborg> I remember the Berlin Wall, K?
<kristian-aalborg> seidos: just messing around, pay no mind
<seidos> roger roger
<asterismo> hi
<asterismo> everyone
<asterismo> i have a question
<bioterror> !ask | asterismo
<ubot2> asterismo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<asterismo> thanks bioterror
<asterismo> !thanks
<ubot2> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<asterismo> haha
<asterismo> the thing is that i have a P4 2.8 GHz (HT) with 512 MB in a Gigabyte GA-IPE1000 PRO-G mobo and recently i bought a new Samsung 500 GB SATAII HDD (the mobo is SATAI but it recognizes as well)
<asterismo> and the system is near unusable with outstanding iowait and HDD usage...
<asterismo> i googled about storage schedulers, the 200 line patch that does wonders, and the alternative script posted in webupd8.. but the situation does not change
<asterismo> i booted up with the ESTOOL samsung HDD disgnostic tool and the disk is fantastic, SMART data, and stuff... the system is a double boot with windows XP and it runs very well in it...
<asterismo> so i guess that it is may be a bad driver or disk controller... right? ubuntu just cannot be that slow, the mouse stops moving for fraction of seconds when coping files or loading evolution, firefox, stuff like that
<asterismo> any ideas? any bugs i should now?
<asterismo> i installed iotop and when it is unusable it shows very high IO operations.... like 6 or 7 procesess with IOs from 99% to 25%
<asterismo> is that normal?
<asterismo> i mean, its ovbiously a 5-7 year old system, ubuntu should run ok in it
<asterismo> anyone?
<asterismo> can anyone help me? or does anyone knows other help channels??
<seidos> asterismo: i'm pretty sure that isn't "normal", but what processes are doing it?
<asterismo> i trend to think like there is a trigger process that start the whole iowait going up
<asterismo> i usually start firefox, evolution, gnome-terminal and transmission
<seidos> how much ram?
<asterismo> and the mouse motion starts to stop and the HDD light is always on
<asterismo> i have 512 MB
<asterismo> 1 slot
<seidos> so firefox, evolution, gnome-terminal, and transmission all have high io access in iotop?
<seidos> yeah, there really shouldn't be any, except maybe with transmission
<seidos> well, maybe firefox if you are watching video
<asterismo> but transmission does not even verify any download
<asterismo> forget transmission
<asterismo> say nautilus, firefox and evolution
<seidos> are you watching video in firefox?
<asterismo> when starting session iotop shows 0s
<seidos> 512MB gets eaten pretty quick on my system
<asterismo> ocassionaly 5 or 10 seg
<seidos> i'm already using almost the entire 2GB
<asterismo> for a couple of seconds
<seidos> asterismo: do free -m
<asterismo> this is not the system anyway
<seidos> it may just be using a lot of swap
<asterismo> 40MB of swap used
<seidos> at least that's my guess
<asterismo> but is a 7200 RPM 500GB HDD
<seidos> and is the io access within the 40MB?
<asterismo> it should be fast enough
<asterismo> do you mean the kswapd?
<asterismo> or kswapd0
<seidos> not sure what kswapd is, i was thinking of swap used
<seidos> is that a process in iotop?
<asterismo> it shows some io ocassionally
<seidos> yeah, i pretty much never see that process
<asterismo> but when navigating 3 or 4 tabs in firefox, having up evolution and nautilus
<seidos> let me look it up
<asterismo> firefox iotop goes to 99% for several seconds
<asterismo> even 1 minute
<asterismo> also plugin-container
<asterismo> it's like something is triggering the high iowait
<seidos> i think you've tapped my knowledge
<asterismo> may be the active internet connection?
<seidos> try a livecd?
<seidos> what version of ubuntu?
<asterismo> i read and look up the ubuntuone syncdaemon
<asterismo> maverick
<asterismo> i386
<seidos> that's probably normal for it to go to 99% for several seconds
<seidos> ah, is it a 64bit cpu?
<asterismo> i also installed the latest lucid kernel
<asterismo> but it does not support iotop
<seidos> it shouldn't affect it, but really, if you can use 64bit you probably should
<seidos> hmmm, that's weird
<asterismo> P4 2.8 GHz (with HT) its 32 bit CPU
<seidos> oh, the iotop binary in maverick may not be compatible with the lucid kernel
<seidos> weird as in curious
<seidos> oh yeah, you would need to try from a liveusb, to run iotop
<asterismo> i tried to change the io scheduler from cfq to deadline
<asterismo> but nothing changed
<asterismo> i dont know what else to do, and i dont want to install debian
<asterismo> i have ubuntu one account and stuff
<seidos> you lost me at io scheduler
<asterismo> the only thing that comes up to my mind is installing debian to try
<seidos> debian is lighter weight afaik
<seidos> but you may lose out on features
<asterismo> yeah
<seidos> i made a debian usb stick and it was only 166MB, but i couldn't get wireless up and running yet
<seidos> asterismo: you could try using a lighter weight WM, but again you'll lose out on features
<asterismo> can i change the hard drive controller from ubuntu? or fom BIOS? or it cant be changed? may be it is a bad controller
<asterismo> but it is not related to desktop effects or wheight
<seidos> i think it's a case of swapping behavior to be honest
<asterismo> the system is unusable loading or executing basic programs when it should be fine
<seidos> i'm not entirely sure though, if kswapd does all the io activity or if firefox would do it if you're out of ram
<asterismo> but it does not
<seidos> you're certain of this?
<asterismo> iotop shows firefox or firefox-bin, plugin-container, nautilus, evolution, ubuntuone-syncdaemon, and other processes
<seidos> asterismo: pastebin your iotop output so i can take a look
<seidos> sorry, i should've asked for this a long time ago
<asterismo> i'm not in the system right now, but it's hard to do it because when the iowait is high teh system do not respond and the copy/paste stuff neither works all the time...
<asterismo> if i would fill up a bug for this... what title should i put in?
<seidos> you would have to apply it to a package, perhaps iotop
<seidos> then wait for it to get triaged.  where do you notice the performance hit the most?
<asterismo> but i dont trust ubuntu-bugs anymore, last week i filled up a bug with the steps to making evolution crash when inserting an hyperlink, and some person closed it up 2 days later for lack of feedback, 2 days later!!
<asterismo> that is like a bad joke
<asterismo> i'll may be report it under "linux"
<seidos> ermmm, perhaps we could discuss it in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<seidos> i have my own problems that i can't fix, but it's really about my inability to code in c ;)
<asterismo> yeah
<asterismo> i'm not even a programmer
<asterismo> i'm an astronomer with computer skills
<asterismo> that's all
<seidos> i'm a programmer who is quite low on the totem pole
<asterismo> well
<asterismo> thanks for your help
<seidos> may the source be with you
<asterismo> i will pastebin somebody next time to help me
<seidos> cool, if i think of anything else, i'll send you a note, assuming you're lurking
<asterismo> but i dont feel ok reporting anymore bugs
<seidos> well, it helps to document it
<seidos> when you come back, you can just paste the bug
<seidos> link that is
<asterismo> can't to that if someone shut down the bug report 2 days later
<seidos> asterismo: oh!  you might try syncing up with your loco.  http://loco.ubuntu.com
<asterismo> anyway
<seidos> there may be someone there that may help you out
<asterismo> do you use evolution?
<seidos> no, i don't, actually.
<seidos> you make a good point, asterismo
<asterismo> someone here uses evolution?
<seidos> simplify the problem
<seidos> just use firefox, problem still happens?
<seidos> brb
<seidos> asterismo: i'll try to search the forums to see if others have experienced the problem
<seidos> asterismo: have you considered trying xubuntu or fluxbuntu?
<asterismo> not really
<seidos> all right
<asterismo> goodbye seidos, and thank you for help
<seidos> asterismo: good bye
<seidos> ah, i should have pointed him to the swapfaq
<seidos> just not fast enough
<bioterror> :D
<deuce> i just finish installing ubuntu server on a pc
<deuce> how can i map a network drive from linux?>
<deuce> !help
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<seidos> deuce: i think you need to install samba
<seidos> !samba | deuce
<ubot2> deuce: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<deuce> i already setup samba
<seidos> deuce: did you already investigate places > network?
<deuce> brb i need to check first
<madsailor> seidos, does server have gnome? I thought it was all CLI unless you install X and a window manager
<AJH101> hi is this correct syntax? keep getting bash syntax error: mkdir -p ~/.config/indicators/messages/applications/  &amp;&amp; cp /usr/share/skype-wrapper/skype  ~/.config/indicators/messages/applications/skype
<AJH1011> hi is this correct syntax? keep getting bash error: mkdir -p ~/.config/indicators/messages/applications/  &amp;&amp; cp /usr/share/skype-wrapper/skype  ~/.config/indicators/messages/applications/skype
<bioterror> &amp sounds more like html
<AJH1011> i know but deleting the amp still has a bash error - dont know enough to know why its not working
<bioterror> use just &&
<bioterror> mkdir -p ~/.config/indicators/messages/applications/ && cp /usr/share/skype-wrapper/skype ~/.config/indicators/messages/applications/skype
 * duanedesign waves to the ever vigilant bioterror 
<AJH1011> still no joy
<bioterror> AJH1011, what's the error message
<bioterror> seidos, http://wdc.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/5357
<AJH101> duanedesign: sorry having router problems- bash: syntax error near unexpected token ';&'
<AJH101> duanedesign: sorry having router problems- bash: syntax error near unexpected token ';&'
<duanedesign> AJH101: try a ; instead of &&
<AJH101> no error thanks - will try a restart
<duanedesign> good luck :)
<AJH101> duanedesign: success! now i just need to sort my router!
<AJH101> thanks for your help
<ray> hello
<ray> I know this is somewhat stupid on my part, but I might as well say what I am wondering about
<ray> https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/550502
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 550502 in policykit-1-gnome ""Drop all elevated privileges" menu doesn't make sense" [Medium,Triaged]
<ray> The last thing I used my password on was for updating I think, and that was hours ago
<ray> I am running Deluge, which I am very sure doesn't require a password but I am still wondering what will happen
<ray> what's the worst that could happen though, right?
<ray> hmm, I tried clicking on it and it did not go away?
<duanedesign> hello ray
<ray> hello
<ray> Drop all elevated privileges with the keys will not go away
<ray> I should check system monitor I guess
<ray> It looks ok otherwise
<ray> is that suppose to be there?
<ray> I am confused about that menu item
<ray> or what ever it is
<duanedesign> ray: whenever you enter your sudo password it keeps the privelages elevated for 15 minutes
<ray> It's been hours
<duanedesign> or whatever you have set in your settings
<ray> Where are those settings?, I am sorry and thank you
<ray> I was about to do more Googling
<duanedesign> you would drop elevated privelages if you wanted to change something with sudo and not have your system be 'open' for that default period
<duanedesign> say if your son was on the computer and you installed something and wanted to walk away
<ray> I know, I just read the last persons post in the link I posted just before you told me that
<ray> And I knew that already
<ray> but it's good to hear it again
<ray> So I want to drop elevated privileges?
<ray> But when I left click it it doesn't go away
<ray> I know, I am a parrot
<ray> Wouldn't that be under password and encryption keys?, I have never really used that from the menu
<duanedesign> I know there is a command to drop the privelages
<duanedesign> let me see if i can find it...
<duanedesign> ray: sudo -k
<duanedesign> that should do the same thing
<ray> ok
<ray> I was about to post something
<ray> Under system applications password and encryption keys, there is an option under view called expiry, what's that?
<ray> That did not work, nor did it ask for a password
<duanedesign> ray: that shows the expiration date of a key
<ray> O, OK
<duanedesign> ray: you ran sudo -k
<ray> I should try it then I guess
<duanedesign> not run a command with sudo
<ray> yes, sudo -k
<duanedesign> and see if it asks for your password
<ray> I will type it instead of pasting it
<duanedesign> for ezample: sudo cat /etc/sudoers
<ray> it doesn't ask for a password
<ray> you want me to do sudo cat /etc/sudoers ??
<duanedesign> what do you get from the command:  whoami
<ray> ray
<duanedesign> ray: so if you run this command it does not ask for a password and shows you the sudoers file?
<duanedesign> sudo -k; sudo cat /etc/sudoers
<ray> OK, I tried sudo nvidia-settings and it asked for a password
<duanedesign> ok
<ray> I didn't try sudo cat /etc/sudoers
<ray> where you telling me to try that command?
<duanedesign> no that  is ok
<ray> OK
<ray> sorry
<duanedesign> just an example :)
<duanedesign> if you wanted to change the default 15 minutes of elevated privelelages that is where you would do it. /etc/sudoers
<ray> This is what I had so far:
<ray> http://paste.ubuntu.com/596877/
<ray> OK, I will check there then
<duanedesign> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/how-to-change-sudo-password-time-out-in.html
<ray> This is what that file has:
<ray> http://paste.ubuntu.com/596878/
<ray> checking link
<ray> wow, thank you
<ray> bookmarked
<ray> hmm, what do you recommend?
<ray> I am trying to decide, what is it that I do
<ray> OK
<ray> a question first
<ray> when updating will it ask again for the password depending on this option?
<ray> So you suggest 15 minutes?
<ray> Will updates ask for a password every 15 minutes?
<ray> So if I update once and it takes say an hour and I have this set for 15 minutes and I update and type my password in once, will update ask for my password 4 times in that one hour?
<ray> That wasn't clear but you get what I am asking I hope
<coz_> ray,  well if it is running a set of installed packages it should complete that run,, unless it has to stop for some reason and then it will ask again
<ray> OK
<ray> so you are saying if the updating is interrupted, one example I know of is a bad connection
<ray> thank you for your answer, I can always change it later, now that I know what to do
<ray> thank you both
<coz_> ray,  for example... say an application  is being installed,, or  compiled,, and this application has several "sections... a core and plugins,,, first pasword for core,, then second password when the compilation has to install the set of plugins as separate package but the core install took 5 minutes or more
<coz_> so after 5 minutes,, when it's ready to install the plugins it will ask for the password again,, but,, in most instances,, when updating ,, one password should work for the complete update   and yes  maybe ,, sort of ,, its possible for bad connection  ,,
<ray> OK, thank you for clearing that up
<ray> Well, I used to have a bad connection
<ray> every time the phone was being used my wireless router would drop out
<coz_> ray,    on new versions of ubuntu the security passord time has been reduced so it will occur more often,, example  in terminal you do update  ,,, takes a minute,,, then you want to test update again,, probably will ask for password again
<ray> so I changed the channel my router was using and it doesn't have that problem anymore
<coz_> ray,  ah I see
<ray> Well, at least I think that is what fixed my connection problem
<ray> I am reading what you have written
<ray> So you mean doing sudo apt-get update twice then I guess
<coz_> ray,  yes  with a minute or more time between,,
<ray> right
<ray> ok
<coz_> ray,   it will ask for password again,,,
<ray> thank you
<coz_> no problem
<ray> that really helped me
<ray> I decided 15 minutes, unless I decide otherwise in the future
<ray> Have a good day
<ray> thank you both
<ray> I am going I guess
<ray> bye
<ray> o/
<coz_> ok
<cookiesunshinex> This is going to sound really basic, but how can I tell what filesystem my ubuntu server is using.  I want to see if it is XFS or EXT3
<bioterror> sudo blkid
<virgo> hi
<virgo> i want to join #python channel, and it redirects me to #python-unregistered and then i must register but it says that i am already registered...
<charlie-tca> Did you ask in #python-unregistered?
<virgo> i already got some information about this problem from ubuntu channel
<virgo> so i am trying to figure out how this thing works
<virgo> what password do i must use to register with nickserv?
<holstein> virgo: you get it sorted?
<holstein> really, all you need to know *should* be here
<holstein> http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<virgo> holstein: yes
<holstein> virgo: :)
<virgo> some admin helped me
<virgo> he deleted old virgo
<virgo> and so i was able to register me
<Unguided> Hello All! Whats going on?
<squaregoldfish> Not much, it seems :)
<Unguided> Yeah. I havent been here in a while. Off playing and working etc. When I first came into the channel i had lots of questions. Holstein really helped me out and now I am dumping my old windows home server for linux. eventually going to get rid of windows altogether
<Unguided> Its a great thing
<holstein> Unguided: glad to hear you are enjoying ubuntu :)
<Unguided> Hey Holstein. I never got the chance to thank you. Glad you checked in.
<Unguided> I did find a great book that helps answer a lot of my questions. Its called "A practical guide to linux" third edition. covers up to version 10.04 but explains a lot of things. written by mark sobell. He wrote it for people in college
<Unguided> business etc. awesome book.
<Unguided> personal users as well. I did not realize just how powerful linux really is
<Unguided> So Holstein. Thank you very much for ALL of your help even though I know I have been annoying at times
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-04-22
<juzzy_> hi, my ati card under ubuntu is playing up, something fierce, i have multiple drivers involved, how can i put it back to an original state?
<holstein> juzzy_: proprietary drivers?
<holstein> theres usually a readme and/or an uninstall script
<juzzy_> no, im not sure actually
<holstein> juzzy_: i would try and trace back what you've installed
<holstein> and one by one
<holstein> see if you have uninstall options
<holstein> depeding on where and how you installed
<holstein> if its something you got from the repos, you should be able to unistall
<carlosf001> hello to all guys here,  someone to can help me
<carlosf001> i have amsn   but  i receive a msg that i need  something called  farsight  to can make a meeting with cam
<carlosf001> any help  will be wellcome
<philipballew> is there someoneis there someone who can help me get me get my sd card reader working? its a weird one
<holstein> philipballew: sdcard reader?
<holstein> nm, i see
<holstein> do you see it in lspci?
<holstein> what device is it?
<philipballew> i do and lspci shows its driver is in use by the kernal
<philipballew> shouls i give my output
<holstein> philipballew: i assume you have tried several cards?
<holstein> a known good card would be ideal
<philipballew> yes i have. and i also found someone with my same computer with windows and my card works
<holstein> philipballew: cool
<holstein> thats narrowing it down then
<holstein> philipballew: ubuntu 10.10?
<philipballew> yes Linux philip-laptop 2.6.35-28-generic #50+kamal~mjgbacklight3-Ubuntu SMP Mon Mar 21 21:25:28 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<holstein> philipballew: is this a new install?
<holstein> did it ever work?
<holstein> *with linux
<philipballew> never.
<philipballew> i think this might fix it but i havent tried it
<holstein> philipballew: you are up to date?
<philipballew> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/605043
<holstein> with package updates
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 605043 in linux "Ubuntu 10.04 64 bit on Dell Lattitude E6410: Failed to read MMC card" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<philipballew> yes i am
<philipballew> even 11.04 beta 2 doesnt
<holstein> drag... i was going to ask if you would try that kernel
<holstein> philipballew: your talking about https://launchpadlibrarian.net/53259856/latitude-e6510-cardreader.conf ?
<philipballew> i believe step 7 on the link i gave is a fix
<philipballew> not sure
<holstein> yeah, id try that
<holstein> you can always undo it
<holstein> with stuff like that
<philipballew> lets see how this works
<holstein> either backup the original if your editing
<holstein> or comment so you know what you did
<holstein> and know how to undo the changes from a live CD
<holstein> just incase
<holstein> i dont think that will cause much trouble though
<holstein> looks like a fix to me :)
<philipballew> when it says mmod sdhci_pci and sdhci do i do both " mmod sdhci_pci" then "mmod sdhci"
<holstein> philipballew: i was looking at that
<holstein> and having a hard time deciding
<philipballew> me to...
<ilovebees> OMG I Love Bees
<holstein> philipballew: i was thinking it would be persisent
<holstein> if you added that .conf
<holstein> and restarted
<holstein> right?
<virgo> when i execute Ubuntu Software Center it closes itself after few seconds without showing me any window
<virgo> yesterday it was working
<halpbatman> anyone home?
<halpbatman> I need advice.. I just landed a desktop with Intel core i7 and nvidia GTX 470 6gb ram... and I'm planning on dual booting win7 64 and ubuntu... should I go with 10.04 LTS or 10.10?
<AJH101> Hi anyone tried the new ESET av for linux yet?
<nlsthzn-work> halpbatman: I guess that will depend on your needs... If you are looking for stable |I would go for the LTS... if you are looking for bleeding edge I would wait a week for 11.04...
<nlsthzn-work> AJH101: no thanks... I don't want to pay for something I don't need :p
<AJH101> i know what you mean - but surely it is a matter of time til someone develops a real threat?
<halpbatman> nlsthzn-work: I'm having the same convo over at #ubuntu... In your opinion.. do you think I'd get the most out of my system with 10.04 LTS or the new one coming out?
<nlsthzn-work> halpbatman: You should get the same out of them IMO... they have the same applications, 10.04 will maybe be a version or two behind... but most probably more stable (or that is the theory)... except if there is a known issue with your hardware and with a specific version then both should serve you well... 10.10 looks a bit better though :D
<halpbatman> nlsthzn-work: looks as in showy? graphics?
<duanedesign> if you use Ubuntu One definetly use a newer release
<nlsthzn-work> halpbatman: yes... slight tweaks in how it looks... comes default with the Ubuntu font (if memory serves)... little things... still basically the same thing (nothing radical like Unity coming in 11.04... just note that 10.04 will be supported for a longer period (if you don't want to update regularly)
<halpbatman> nlsthzn-work: yeah I think imma stick to LTS.. I use LTS on all other systems... and I actually don't like unity
<halpbatman> nlsthzn-work: I think it's annoying
 * nlsthzn-work loves Unity...
<halpbatman> <--- minimalist
<duanedesign> nlsthzn-work: +1
<nlsthzn-work> now at a point I can't get used to not using it :/ I need my SHORT-CUTS!!! :p
<duanedesign> nlsthzn-work: i have a good link showing all the keyboard shoetcuts
<nlsthzn-work> duanedesign: got it yesterday too... already printed and studied, but thanks :D
<duanedesign> nlsthzn-work: http://askubuntu.com/questions/28086/unity-keyboard-mouse-shortcuts
<duanedesign> ahh
<duanedesign> :P
<duanedesign> nlsthzn-work: have you seen this? http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/4795149014/the-power-users-guide-to-unity
<duanedesign> some good stuff their
<nlsthzn-work> duanedesign: thanks... blocked here at work, but will mail myself so I can check it @ home :D
<duanedesign> ;)
<duanedesign> List of all the current guides, FAQ's, screencasts about Unity
<nlsthzn-work> I love having a use for the super key now... now I just need to replace the windows logo with an ubuntu one and I will be set :)
<nlsthzn-work> duanedesign: cool, was a very good video on how unity enhances power users to work faster... I really liked it...
<AJH101> nlsthzn-work: do the stickers exist? 1/2 cm square?
<AJH101> or do i need to make one myself?! ;-)
<nlsthzn-work> AJH101: I think so :/ would love to get a proper one :)
<halpbatman> nlsthzn-work: thx for your advice btw
<nlsthzn-work> halpbatman: np... more opinion than advice I guess... the nice thing is, you can try the one... and if there are any issues you can try the other :) it will cost you the time to do it... :)
<halpbatman> nlsthzn-work: quick q. so I'm downloading 64bit version of LTS cause I have i7 on this other rig.. but the download file says ubuntu 10.04.... amd64
<halpbatman> nlsthzn-work: is that still cool or should I look for intel64 or x86-64
<nlsthzn-work> halpbatman: that is fine... it is the one you are looking for :)
<halpbatman> nlsthzn-work: i guess they get first dibs on names for inventing 64bit processing
<nlsthzn-work> halpbatman: well... I wouldn't say they "invented" it...
<nlsthzn-work> :p
<halpbatman> nlsthzn-work: didn't amd come out with the first 64bit processor?
<halpbatman> nlsthzn-work: I guest first commercial product and inventing is not the same.
<halpbatman> nlsthzn-work: guess*
<nlsthzn-work> :) but yes, AMD for once beat Intel to the punch so I guess it is fitting :)
<halpbatman> I wonder who's gonna start the 128bits
<halpbatman> :D
<nlsthzn-work> :)
<karni> duanedesign: right :)
<duanedesign> hello
<karni> \o
<Laggg> my internets has been acting so weird
<Laggg> even apt-get update isnt working well
<Laggg> its just says waiting for headers waiting for headrs
<nlsthzn> Laggg: may be a problem on the server you have selected... you can always try and alternative server and see if it helps :)
<Laggg> i think it has more to do with my router
<nlsthzn> ok :)
<Laggg> everything is just super slow
<Laggg> witter wont load ...
<Laggg> twitter*
<virgo> Lagg: whats your internet configuration?
<virgo> i mean speed, routers, other computers, wireless
<raubvogel> Any reason why I would not be able to upgrade virtualbox on 10.10 to 4?
<holstein> raubvogel: if its not in the repos?
<holstein> you planning on using a PPA?
<raubvogel> yeah. I followed instructions in http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<raubvogel> Which have worked for previous releases
<raubvogel> But I am stuck on 3.2
<holstein> did you install both verions?
<raubvogel> I cannot install 4
<holstein> raubvogel: both the open and propritary ones
<holstein> i am proposing you have 3.2 of one and 4 of the other
<raubvogel> Oh
<raubvogel> Right now I only have the proprietary 3.2
<holstein> maybe not though
<holstein> raubvogel: i would try re-downloading
<holstein> and reinstalling from the proper .deb
<holstein> then, who knows
<holstein> should just work*
<raubvogel> According to synaptic, I only have the proprietary 3.2
<holstein> raubvogel: you could try uninstalling
<holstein> and re-do it
<raubvogel> If you follow the instructions in the link I  mentioned, it should work fine with apt-get/synaptic/etc
<raubvogel> I am considering doing the uninstall route
<raubvogel> Just annoyed I have to
<holstein> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<holstein> from there
<holstein> you could add the PPA
<raubvogel> (03:20:49 PM) raubvogel: yeah. I followed instructions in http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<holstein> right
<holstein> that link has PPA instructions too
<holstein> i was just clarifying
<raubvogel> Aha
<holstein> if you add the PPA
<raubvogel> This is my post on VB forum: http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=40949
<holstein> you should be able to just upgrade
<holstein> and get the latest version
<raubvogel> PPA being the key?
<holstein> the key is different
<holstein> you add a line to the PPA
 * holstein looking
<raubvogel> I added "deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian maverick contrib non-free" to /etc/apt/sources.list
<raubvogel> Since I am running 10.10
<raubvogel> I guess I am still confused about what PPA is
<holstein> yeah, that info looks reight
<holstein> well, its just an added repository
<raubvogel> Ok
<holstein> an extra resource for your system to use
<holstein> apt or synaptic or the software center
<holstein> whatever
<holstein> however you get software and updates
<raubvogel> What is the diff between that and /etc/apt/sources.list?
<holstein> a PPA is a way to add newer pacakges
<holstein> or different ones
<holstein> raubvogel: that file has a list of your sources
<holstein> the sources apt or whatever uses
<holstein> there are some there by default
<holstein> and you can add others
<holstein> theres a PPA for firefox for example
<raubvogel> Where is this file?
<holstein> the sources file?
<raubvogel> PPA
<holstein>  /etc/atp
<holstein>  /etc/apt*
<holstein> raubvogel: there are other ways to add it
<holstein> you can do it from synaptic
<holstein> theres also ubuntutweak
<holstein> all kinds of little extras tweak can do
<holstein> adding PPA's easily is one of those things
<raubvogel> Found my problem
<charlie-tca> ubuntutweak is not recommended
<charlie-tca> !ubuntutweak
<ubot2> Ubuntu Tweak is a tool that automates some things; however, it is potentially dangerous an informal review of its code is pending and most of the things it does can be done by the use of other tools. Please don't ask for or provide support for it in #ubuntu.
<raubvogel> I had in source.list deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian maverick non-free
<raubvogel> instead of deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian maverick contrib non-free
<raubvogel> (note the contrib)
<holstein> charlie-tca: so how do you feel about tweak ;)
<holstein> i read all that, and then i tried it
<charlie-tca> I have never used it
<holstein> and actually its not bad
<holstein> but, i can see the concern
<charlie-tca> but if it will not be supported in #ubuntu, it should not be recommended here either
<holstein> and encourage others to read about it before installing
<holstein> raubvogel: you get it sorted?
<raubvogel> yep
<raubvogel> Had missed "contrib"
<holstein> good for you
<holstein> updates should just come in
<raubvogel> Agreed
<kristian-aalborg> quick, some nice small games ;)
<MrChrisDruif> kristian-aalborg: maybe better in -offtopic?
<kristian-aalborg> MrChrisDruif: but... there's no such thing?
<MrChrisDruif> kristian-aalborg: I meant -team :P
<kristian-aalborg> ah, yes... see ya there
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-04-23
<aztek> hi duanedesign
<kaffir> hi everyone
<kaffir> hey aztek
<aztek> do you know how to install libreoffice in ubuntu?
<aztek> kaffir: hai
<kaffir> hi
<holstein> http://www.libreoffice.org/get-help/installation/linux/
 * holstein looking for a PPA
<holstein> yeah, heres a good link
<holstein> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/libreoffice-3-3-2-released-and-ppa-installation-instrauctions-included.html
<kaffir> k
<kaffir> looks same as openoffice
<aztek> ok, holstein
<aztek> thank you
<aztek> ups
<aztek> how about in backtrack?
<holstein> its ubuntu based right?
<aztek> yes
<holstein> i would be cautious about adding that ppa
<holstein> but, it probably would be fine
<holstein> the other directions talk about a .deb though
<holstein> im not clear on how customized BT is though
<aztek> i wanna reboot
<Unguided> Hey Holstein. Whats going on?
<holstein> Unguided: not much, and you?
<Unguided> Not much. gotta work tonight but have family in town from chicago. did u get the thank you from me the other day. I had to go. im a volunteer firfighter and had a call
<holstein> OH yeah
<holstein> i did
<holstein> glad all is well
<Unguided> Yep. Looking to get rid of windows home server
<Unguided> Holstein: did u see the message i put up about the book?
<holstein> i dont think so
 * holstein scrolling
<holstein> oh yeah
<holstein> a practical guide to linux
<holstein> i have 'how linux works'
<holstein> very handy
<holstein> and all the ubuntu documentation is so amazing
<holstein> the wiki pages can be overwhelming
<holstein> but they are a great resource
<Unguided> Yep. Thought you could put that in your bag of tricks for newbs like me who ask alot of questions? Who is the author of how linux works? Yeah it answered a lot of the questions
<Unguided> I had
<holstein> http://www.amazon.com/How-Linux-Works-Superuser-Should/dp/1593270356
<Unguided> i just found it? The book i have tells you about the topic, package dependencies and how to configure it. for example samba. Great book
<Unguided> Holstein: I will be back later. i have to go get pizza for the family. Great to talk with you again
<holstein> Unguided: enjoy :)
<kaffir> holstein, how does it differ with openoffice
<holstein> that was mostly just for aztek
<holstein> not really an endorsment either way
<holstein> its an official fork AFAIK
<holstein> probably not much difference yet
<philipballew> if im setting up ssh on my desktop is it better to have the computer password protected or ssh protected into the server?
<kaffir> i was just curious
<holstein> philipballew: i have a key
<holstein> and the key has a password
<holstein> with security, more is more ;)
<philipballew> that makes sence. i can use both methods. that makes sence
<holstein> locally though
<holstein> on my mostly trusted home network
<philipballew> i need to accsess this server from miles away
<holstein> i usually just set up SSH and do passwords
<holstein> but the server to the outside
<holstein> thats not acccepting passwords
<holstein> you have to have the key
<holstein> and the pass for the key
<philipballew> sounds doable
<holstein> hey, if i can do it, you can :)
<ash9> I have ubuntu on dual boot..But my wireless is not working...however ethernet works
<ash9> does anybody know how to fix that?
<holstein> ash9: 10.10?
<ash9> yes
<ash9> downloaded it a month before
<holstein> ash9: wifi has never worked though right?
<ash9> yes
<ash9> never
<holstein> OK
<holstein> when you reboot the machine
<holstein> with the network wired
<ash9> k
<holstein> does it have a popup about a restricted driver availalbe?
<ash9> no
<holstein> ash9: open up a terminal
<ash9> k
<holstein> and a web browser
<holstein> go here http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ash9> done!
<holstein> and paste what you find when you run this in terminal
<holstein> lspci
<holstein> and give me the link
<ash9> http://paste.ubuntu.com/597662/
<thewrath> hey all
<thewrath> i have the following set up
<holstein> ash9: OK
<holstein> i got news
<holstein> http://ubuntulinux.co.in/blog/tag/wifi-card-ralink-5390-configuration-in-ubuntu-10-10-64-bit/
<holstein> ^ check that out
<holstein> however
<holstein> i would probably try the windows driver
<holstein> with ndiswrapper
<holstein> since you are dual booting
<holstein> and the driver you need is on the hard drive somewhere
<holstein> and that just might work
<thewrath> Internet -> Comcast Cable Modem -> Ethernet Hub -> Linksys WRT160N Router -> Wireless and Wiredd_Components
<thewrath> I have an IDS connected to the Hub
<holstein> ash9: eitherway, i would try upgrading the system
<holstein> however you feel comfortable doing that
<thewrath> but when I attempt to wireless connect to my router i get connected and an IP Address but no access to the internet
<thewrath> any idea why
<thewrath> if i am hard wired into the router it works fine
<thewrath> why?
<holstein> ash9: after te upgrade, reboot, and if wifi isnt working, i would try ndiswrapper, then that fix above
<holstein> you can find ndis in any package manager
<holstein> and you'll find it in the menu labeled 'windows drivers' or something similar
<holstein> thewrath: just from linux?
<ash9> holstein:  thank you so much
<ash9> i will be goin over the recommendations you made!!
<thewrath> holstein: what do you m ean?
<holstein> ash9: let us know, there are other options if those dont work
<holstein> thewrath: can you connect wirelessly with no issues from other devices? os's?
<thewrath> wireless in linux yes but not in windows
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> let me re-phrase
<ash9> alright!!And if in case I couldn't get to you today, then will I be able to get back to you again by any chance
<ash9> ?
<holstein> seems like you are able to connect with linux
<holstein> but not get to the internet
<holstein> is this isolated to one machine?
<thewrath> not sure as i only have 1 linux and 1 windows pc
<holstein> do you have other boxes and/or os's you can try connecting wirelessly with
<holstein> to make sure its not the AP that is the trouble?
<thewrath> i can attempt to do it from my phone when ig et back to my place
<thewrath> i will be back on sunday
<holstein> ash9: you can ping me, if im around, i'll pipe up
<thewrath> i am visiting my parents for Easter holiday and no access to that equipment from here
<holstein> but everyone here is helpful ash9 :)
<ash9> ohhk...but if you are not?
<holstein> just remember what you did
<ash9> hmm..thanks!
<holstein> ash9: and
<holstein> you can say, im having trouble with RaLink Device 5390 in 10.10
<holstein> that'll get things moving a bit quicker i think
<ash9> ohhk! great..;)
<ash9> thnx
<holstein> thewrath: i say, when you can, rule out that its not a router issue
<thewrath> okay
<holstein> then come back when you're near the gear
<thewrath> i am running all of this at home lol
<thewrath> just to see what i see coming into my network, etc
<thewrath> holstein: have you run snort before
<holstein> we had a presentation are our local LUG about it
<holstein> and that was a build from scratch thing we all watched
<holstein> but, i havent needed it
<thewrath> ok
<thewrath> know anyone in here that has run it?
<holstein> nah
<thewrath> where are you from holstein
<thewrath> what is a good alternative to Microsoft visio?
<holstein> thewrath: what are you trying to do?
<thewrath> draw my network out
<pleia2> the popular one is dia
<pleia2> but you may be disappointed if you're looking for a "good alternative" - it's pretty minimal
<thewrath> hey pleia2
<thewrath> long time no see lol
<pleia2> g'day thewrath
<holstein> inkscape does vector graphics
<ash9> I got this when I started my machine:"The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_Panel_TrashApplet"..How can I fix that?
<holstein> ash9: i would just log out and back in
<holstein> see if it still does it
<ash9> kk...Is it a temporary error?
<holstein> ash9: it has been for me in the past
<ash9> does it come again when you relogged?
<holstein> ash9: depends
<ash9> k..what if it does?
<holstein> ash9: try and not the exact error message
<holstein> and we'll sort it out
<ash9> ohhk..
<holstein> or just take the trash applet out of the panel
<ash9> that means..delete it?
<holstein> i delete that 2nd panel usually
<holstein> and dont use a trash applet
<holstein> but im sure theres a fix
<ash9> alright..thanx.
<holstein> thewrath: looks like the newer visio versions run well in wine
<holstein> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=119
<thewrath> dont have visio at the moment lol
<ash9> upgrading ubuntu?
<Unguided> Hey guys. Im showing ubuntu to a friend of mine. i forget the command line to install kde from the terminal. can someone help me out ple
<Unguided> *please
<holstein> Unguided: are you wanting KDE and gnome?
<holstein> or to move to KDE?
<Unguided> I want to install both\
<Unguided> i thought the command was sudo apt-get install kde-desktop
<holstein> i would check out sudo apt-cache search kde
<Unguided> k. thanks
<ash9> holstein:did you say upgrading ubuntu?
<ash9> oops
<holstein> ash9: i suggested that
<holstein> in case a kernel upgrade would add funcionality for your wifi device
<holstein> however you do it
<holstein> with the upgrade utility
<holstein> or synaptic
<holstein> or in the CLI
<ash9> well..this is the first time I am using Ubuntu
<ash9> I have been using windows
<ash9> can  you please gimme the link to that?
<ash9> for the upgrade..
<holstein> ash9: when you are online
<holstein> there should be a little applet
<holstein> running near the time
<holstein> that says you have updates
<holstein> or, just open a terminal and run..
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> sudo apt-get upgrade
<ash9> both?
<holstein> ash9: in the menu
<ash9> or just the upgrade one?
<holstein> under system
<holstein> administration
<holstein> theres an update manager
<ash9> k
<holstein> do that if you feel more comfortable with it :)
<ash9> it shows me just one update..thats for adobe flash
<holstein> ash9: there should be a refresh button
<holstein> the button that says 'check'
<ash9> k
<ash9> already started with the adobe flash update ..so was waiting for that to finish
<ash9> hmm...it says 92 updates!!
<holstein> ash9: you should get in the habit of looking through them
<holstein> before just htting the button
<ash9> you are right...but I am not at all sure of what those are...
<holstein> you dont need to
<ash9> okay..so should I go ahead and update all?
<holstein> i would
<holstein> you should feel free to research more
<holstein> if you want
<holstein> and do what you feel comfortable with
<ash9> okay.. thnx
<holstein> but, uprgading a package or 2 can potentially add funcionality for your wifi
<holstein> but, probably not with that particular device
<ash9> hmm...I'll let you know whenever the updates are done...
<stlsaint> back
<stlsaint> o/
<halpbatman> does anyone use e4rat? wanna help me set it up?
<virgo> what is this
<halpbatman> virgo, http://e4rat.sourceforge.net/
<halpbatman> apparently speeds up boot
<halpbatman> for ext4 file system
<halpbatman> virgo, I got the deb. package from their website. but when I try to install it. it says "Error: Conflicts with the installed package 'ureadahead'
<virgo> i am not the pro here, i am also a beginner lol
<halpbatman> oh i see
<virgo> but my oponion about installing all kind of things in ubuntu is to use the supported packages
<virgo> with software center or apt-get install
<virgo> else there can be unexpected conflicts
<halpbatman> anyone knows how to disable ureadahead daemon?
<virgo> are you sure your system does not need this ureadahead package?
<bioterror> ureadahead  (über-readahead)  is  used  during  boot  to  read files in
<bioterror>        advance of when they are needed such that they are already in the  page
<bioterror>        cache, improving boot performance.
<stlsaint> duanedesign: poke
<duanedesign> stlsaint: yyyyes
<stlsaint> duanedesign: i got man page working!!
<stlsaint> small contribution from Kuwait!! lol
<duanedesign> stlsaint: awesome
<duanedesign> virgo: You can remove the error message by deleting the file /etc/init/ureadahead.conf.
<duanedesign> oops
<duanedesign> i mean halpbatman
<stlsaint> duanedesign: question now is how do we package it with clic so it installs upon clic installtion
<stlsaint> duanedesign: that much i havent figured out yet
<stlsaint> duanedesign: unless another page is written to link to the gzip
<duanedesign> halpbatman: but I would say you are going down a road that could lead to a reinstall :) This might help http://e4rat.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Main_Page#Getting_it_to_work
<stlsaint> lol
<duanedesign> stlsaint: hmmm, i am not sure
<stlsaint> yellow brick road of re-install
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> I have been there many times
<stlsaint> duanedesign: same here, makes it alot easier to spot when someone else is heading there
<duanedesign> stlsaint: i will need to see how to package the man page
<stlsaint> duanedesign: aye
<duanedesign> stlsaint: i really need to get busy if i am going to get this thing done in time to make Ubuntu-O
<stlsaint> duanedesign: would you mind testing the page to ensure i just didnt hack my way to get it working on my system
<duanedesign> yes i ccan do that
<stlsaint> kk one sec
<stlsaint> duanedesign: put this in a filed named clicompanion.1
<stlsaint> http://paste.ubuntu.com/597760/
<stlsaint> duanedesign: maybe we should move to -dev ;)
<duanedesign> kk
<kristian-work> hi ppl
<kristian-work> considering putting Lubuntu on a box... with a danish keyboard and vietnamese language
<kristian-work> would this be problematic, you think=
<kristian-work> ?
<nlsthzn-work> kristian-work: why not... all the hardware comes from China and thats all Greek to me
<kristian-work> nlsthzn-work: yeah ;)
<kristian-work> and good to see I'm not the only one with the "-work" suffix today
<nlsthzn-work> ;) but seriously I have no idea if it will be an issue... confuse the hell out of the user but that should be all... yup... - work :/
<math-herbert> hello, I am new here, i am register for th beginners-team, I have send the email to the intreduction. I want to know how many times after we send the introduction what we have the answer?
<stlsaint> math-herbert: what answer you looking for?
<kristian-work> I have US english for language and Danish keyboard... never felt confused... I guess GDM or whatever will leave the options open...
<stlsaint> math-herbert: is your wiki page suppose to be blank?
<math-herbert> yes i have not enough times to complet this
<stlsaint> math-herbert: feel free to ask the wiki team if you need help on this
<stlsaint> math-herbert: #ubuntu-beginners-wiki is the channel
<math-herbert> oki thanks
<stlsaint> math-herbert: dont you just hate connection issues
<kristian-work> stlsaint: I *love* them
<stlsaint> oh yea
<stlsaint> fun fun
<stlsaint> man clicompanion
<stlsaint> crap wrong shell
<kristian-work> fun fun, rock and roll high school
<nlsthzn-work> a blank wiki page is awesome... it has the potential to hold so much in the future :p
<oliver659756> hello
<duanedesign> hello
<oliver659756> can I get some advice on why my dual partitioned install of ubuntu and windows wont boot windows?
<oliver659756> from the grub boot loader i select windows the screen goes blank and the boot loader screen appears again
<oliver659756> ubuntu works fine though :/
<oliver659756> any suggestions?
<duanedesign> hmm, ok
<oliver659756> ideas anyone?
<duanedesign> oliver659756: yeah, i am looking for a guide
<oliver659756> thanks
<oliver659756> windows ran fine i installed ubuntu and now it doesnt boot
<duanedesign> windows shows up in Grub though?
<oliver659756> yeah
<oliver659756> this is the grub config for the windows install
<oliver659756> http://images.4chan.org/g/src/1303567984081.jpg
<oliver659756> (I asked for help on 4chan /g/ board also)
<duanedesign> oliver659756: do you have windows7 or vista?
<oliver659756> its vista as I only had a vista CD with me
<oliver659756> so had to install vista
<duanedesign> oliver659756: you used EasyBCD?
<oliver659756> I dont know what that is so I dont think so, I partitioned the drive then installed windows from install disk, I then installed ubuntu from install disk on the other partition
<oliver659756> windows booted when i first installed it
<oliver659756> but after installing ubuntu it doesnt boot even when i select to boot it
<oliver659756> it just reverts to the boot manager screen shown in the screen shot
<holstein> oliver659756: do you see windows in the grub list?
<oliver659756> yes, this is a photo of the grub list
<oliver659756> http://images.4chan.org/g/src/1303567984081.jpg
<oliver659756> the bottom screen shot is the configuration it has for windows
<duanedesign> oliver659756: sorry my bad I was looking at the wrong page
<oliver659756> no problem the help is really appreciated
<holstein> first thing i would do is boot ubuntu
<holstein> and run sudo update-grub
<holstein> then, i guess i would try re-installing grub with a live CD
<oliver659756> i got advised to do that from someone else, I tried it and it didnt fix it when i rebooted :(
<holstein> oliver659756: tried both?
<oliver659756> how do i reinstall grub?
<duanedesign> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<holstein> well, i would do it with a live CD
<holstein> yeah...
 * holstein high-fives duanedesign :)
<holstein> that literally wont hurt anything
<holstein> and its a good thing to learn how to do
 * holstein BBL
<oliver659756> ok so i need to use the ubuntu install cd?
<oliver659756> and do what? (apologies for having no idea what im doing)
<holstein> oliver659756: just check out that link
<holstein> it'll talk you through booting from a live CD
<holstein> and installing GRUB
<holstein> or replacing GRUB
<holstein> whatever you want to call it
<oliver659756> oliver@computer:~$ sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdX
<oliver659756> [sudo] password for oliver:
<oliver659756> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `/dev/sdX'.
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> you replace the X with what is appropriatte for your computer
<duanedesign> if you know which partition your Windows is on
<duanedesign> otherwise you can run:  sudo fdisk -l
<duanedesign> you will have a line like this:
<duanedesign> /dev/sdb2           29115       30401    10333184    7  HPFS/NTFS
<oliver659756> warn: Attempting to install GRUB to a partition instead of the MBR.  This is a BAD idea..
<oliver659756> :x
<duanedesign> no worries
<duanedesign> no worries
<duanedesign> ugh
<duanedesign> hmm
<oliver659756> should i post the result of sudo fdisk -l
<duanedesign> can you put it in a pastebin
<duanedesign> http://pastebin.ca/
<oliver659756> http://pastebin.ca/2049781
<duanedesign> ok it should be /dev/sda1
<oliver659756> so i need to use the command sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda1
<oliver659756> ?
<duanedesign> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<duanedesign> then the command:
<oliver659756> sorry i just cleared the window
<oliver659756> can you say the previous command
<duanedesign> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<duanedesign> no problem
<duanedesign>  sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<duanedesign> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<duanedesign> note the second command does not have the 1
<oliver659756> oliver@computer:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<oliver659756> Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened.
<oliver659756> The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which
<oliver659756> could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command.
<duanedesign> oliver659756: ok, you need to boot up and run Ubuntu from the livecd
<oliver659756> ok, what do i do once i am running ubuntu from the live cd
<duanedesign> i think the option from the CD menu is something like  'run Ubuntu without any changes to my computer'
<duanedesign> Open a terminal by selecting Applications, Accessories, Terminal from the menu bar.
<duanedesign> then run the commands:
<duanedesign> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<duanedesign> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<oliver659756> ok thanks
<oliver659756> i will try those
<oliver659756> your help is appreciated btw
<duanedesign> let us know how it goes
<oliver659756> will do
<oliver659756> bye bye
<Unguided> Hello All. Does anyone know if you can install logical volume manager on the desktop installation of ubuntu?
<Elric58> Greetings.  Just installed Server 10.10.  Want to connect to a dev server elsewhere via SSH and Tunnels.  Anyone have a clue how I can do this?
<bioterror> Unguided, sure you can use LVM
<bioterror> !lvm | Unguided
<ubot2> Unguided: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Unguided> Okay. Thanks
<Unguided> !lvm
<ubot2> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<duanedesign> Elric58: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<kristian-aalborg> would it be waaaay to much work to install on one hdd, then move it to another box=
<kristian-aalborg> ?
<charlie-tca> Move the hard drive?
<charlie-tca> I have done that and it worked well, but I don't have wireless either
<charlie-tca> It gets confused by the video if you install the hardware driver and they are different (mine was nVidia to ATI)
<kristian-aalborg> hi charlie-tca
<kristian-aalborg> I plan on making the simplest install I can - no special drivers etc - then move it back and act like nothing happened
<kristian-aalborg> but yeah, no wifi...
<kristian-aalborg> can I plug the no-internet box to one with wifi and share it?
<charlie-tca> I don't know. I am really not good with wifi at all
<charlie-tca> it works or it don't. I can't seem to get farther than that
<charlie-tca> where's holstein? He knows that stuff well
<kristian-aalborg> holstein: ping
<kristian-aalborg> ;)
<Elric58> thanks, duanedesign.
<stlsaint> Elric58: poke
<stlsaint> i saw the question on ssh, wondering if you got it resolved
<Elric58> Well, I haven't tried it just yet.
<Elric58> [12:27]	duanedesign	Elric58: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH
<Elric58> I am reading up on it right now.
<Elric58> Do you have a solution or are you looking to do the same thing as I am?
<Elric58> stlsaint: My next issue with connecting to the dev server from my server is that the SSH connection is using public/private keys and not passwords.
<seidos> that's funny, i just switched from passwords to keys on my server recently
<stlsaint> Elric58: I love keys ;)
<stlsaint> best authentication for ssh
<Elric58> I agree.  I already have a key that I use on my netbook to connect.
<stlsaint> Elric58: after your server gets attacked a good amount you will appreciate keys as well
<Elric58> My question now is how to do it from my server.
<stlsaint> Elric58: you want to connect to your server using ssh w/keys?
<Elric58> I want to connect my server to the dev server with the code on it.
<Elric58> Not sure if I need to, but I am trying to get a copy of the code onto my server.
<stlsaint> hrm, what dev server are you talking about?
<Elric58> It's for a game I am helping with.
<stlsaint> so you want to use your server as part of another server for a game?
<Elric58> Like I said, I am not sure I even need to do this.  I am very new to this whole deal.  Let's see if I can explain...
<Elric58> There is a dev server for the game.  I can connect to it from my netbook and have full access to the code.
<Elric58> I would like to be able to test things on my own server (which I just installed and have really no clue to what I am doing yet).
<stlsaint> Elric58: alright so pull the code and put it on your own server
<Elric58> So I guess that I really need to figure out how to connect to my own server from my netbook.
<Elric58> Let me ask this, while I have your ear...
<Elric58> Do you know how to connect with SSH and a tunnel from a Mac?
<Elric58> On a PC it is easy with PuTTY
<stlsaint> Elric58: i dont use a mac but the concept is still the same, now when you say ssh AND a tunnel it sounds like ssh via vpn. Is that what you are referring to?
<stlsaint> Elric58: so you have a key set already made on your MAC?
<stlsaint> Elric58: if so than you can just upload that key to your ~./ssh (or whatever name you will be on server, IE: /home/stlsaint/.ssh
<stlsaint> sorry.......
<stlsaint> /home/stlsaint/.ssh/authorized_keys on the server
<stlsaint> Elric58: thats AFTER you install openssh on your server: sudo apt-get openssh-server
<stlsaint> lol, FAIL
<stlsaint> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<stlsaint> (thats if you want to use openssh, though i HIGHLY recommend you do)
<stlsaint> Elric58: you with me buddy?
<Elric58> I am the poster child for the 'beginners' name of this channel!!  XD
<Elric58> I am reading as you type.
<stlsaint> =)
<Elric58> Didn't want to spoil your flow.
<stlsaint> no point in flowing if your not following ;)
<Elric58> Who knew that 9+ years of sys admin work wouldn't help me at all with this stuff!!
<stlsaint> ha, had i not run my in house server farm i wouldnt know this mess either, at one point i had to get some serious one-on-one time with my last mentor
<Elric58> When I setup the ssh connection with PuTTY, there is a way to set up a tunnel.  I am assuming it is much like a vpn.
<stlsaint> Elric58: truly there is no need unless you are trying to access a inside network, from a untrusted one
<stlsaint> no need for vpn
<stlsaint> you go trying to tunnel vpn's and ssh your just gonna get a slower connection, safe as hell, but slower
<Elric58> Accessing the dev server, I have no choice since that's the way the lead dev wants it done.
<stlsaint> BAH
<stlsaint> tell him stlsaint said screw his tunnel ;)
<Elric58> I think the tunnel might be more than just a vpn, but I am not positive on that.
<Elric58> XD
<stlsaint> what do you mean by tunnel? ssh encrypts everything from the connection to the data traveling thru it so what more is he asking for?
<Elric58> Once I make the connection, I open up a browser window and connect to localhost with my tunnel source port and it's like I have my own version of the source to work on.
<Elric58> You'll have to look this stuff up to get a good explanation.  I'm kind of guessing here.  It's an option in PuTTY.
<Elric58> The lead dev helped me set it up and it's what he wants.
<stlsaint> ok i get ya, so what is it that you are wanting to do with your server?
<seidos> ssh and encapsulation?  Mein got, who do you work for, the NSA?
<stlsaint> seidos: yep yep
<stlsaint> seems to be that way
<Elric58> I'm just wanting to use it to test any changes and stuff I do to the code before dumping it back to the dev server.
<stlsaint> Elric58: ok, now is this source code hosted somewhere you can pull from, launchpad, github, etc etc
<Elric58> It's a new game in the works and it is currently hosted on a not-so-private web server.
<stlsaint> alright well tell the dev to send you the source or pull it from the server and put it on yours, like i said most config files should be the same minus all the networking stuff
<Elric58> Not sure, stlsaint.
<Elric58> Well, this has gone WAY beyond my original question, which is a good thing (I think).  XD
<stlsaint> Elric58: yea i was just about to say, im not trying to be a jerk but im not seeing where the issue lies
<Elric58> Last night was the first time I have even seen a Linux server, never mind worked with one.
<stlsaint> Elric58: isnt it just great :D
<Elric58> The issue is I don't really know what I am doing or what I need to be doing.
<stlsaint> i worked with win server 2003/08 and even though they have roles which is great i still prefer a config file
<Elric58> Just kind of pissing in the wind here!!  XD
<stlsaint> Elric58: pm? (private message)
<Elric58> sure
<stlsaint> security security security :D
<stlsaint> i do love a new server user :D
<stlsaint> mind is like a sponge ready to soak everything up
<martin__> complete rookie needs help...just installed ubuntu 10.10 on a Fujitsu Siemens laptop...went like a dream but max resolution is only 800x600. how can i increase it
<stlsaint> martin__: you will probably need to install another driver or edit your xorg.conf
<stlsaint> martin__: does 800x600 not the size to fit your screen?
<martin__> does fit whole screen but everything seems "large" if that makes sense
<stlsaint> screenshot?
<Elric58> stlsaint: I be back.
<stlsaint> welcome
<UbuntuN00b> hey all i was trying to fix hibernate in ubuntu
<UbuntuN00b> by installing uswsusp
<UbuntuN00b> but it didn't work
<UbuntuN00b> now i'm trying to uninstall it through terminal
<UbuntuN00b> i used apt-get remove uswsusp
<UbuntuN00b> but ut gave me : E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<UbuntuN00b> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<UbuntuN00b> any idea what i should be doing
<UbuntuN00b> or is it because i didn't put sudo?
<UbuntuN00b> before the original command
<smeag0l> yes
<smeag0l> maybe
<stlsaint> UbuntuN00b: close the synaptic package manger you have open then run command again
<smeag0l> UbuntuN00b,
<UbuntuN00b> synaptic package manager?
<stlsaint> oh yea you also need sudo
<stlsaint> UbuntuN00b: sudo infront of the command
<stlsaint> ssshhhh there is zach
<UbuntuN00b> ahh okay looks like it is working
<UbuntuN00b> thanks all
<stlsaint> UbuntuN00b: you dont know what synaptic is?
<UbuntuN00b> nope
<UbuntuN00b> hence the n00b
<stlsaint> UbuntuN00b: look in your system tab menu for it
<stlsaint> UbuntuN00b: synaptic is the frontend to apt
<UbuntuN00b> apt?
<stlsaint> UbuntuN00b: it gives you a graphical way to see all application installed and all that are in the repository
<stlsaint> UbuntuN00b: :|
<UbuntuN00b> oh you mean the software centre
<UbuntuN00b> it wasn't open
<UbuntuN00b> its called synaptic then
<stlsaint> UbuntuN00b: oh yea, sorry about that, i still prefer synaptic
<UbuntuN00b> kk
<stlsaint> yes the software center
<UbuntuN00b> good to know :)
<stlsaint> aye
<stlsaint> have fun welcome to Ubuntu!! :D
<UbuntuN00b> haha i have been
<kristian-aalborg> hi, please help me in this scenario: I'm installing (L)Ubuntu for somebody who's best at vietnamese... this is a danish pc w/ danish keyboard... I'd like the Luser to have to most comfortable setup o/c, but I can only do support in danish or english... what's the clever way around this?
<UbuntuN00b> i don't suppose anyone here is running ubuntu desktop on an aspire netbook and has been able to make hibernate work properly
<seidos> suspend is so low power, i find i never use hibernate anymore
<UbuntuN00b> is there viet. support videos on youtube? or can you remote in and just show them visually how to do thigs?
<UbuntuN00b> ahh ok
<seidos> i think it uses like 1 or 2 watts, which i think is worth the speed advantage
<UbuntuN00b> its not a huge deal in either case, just suspends runs hotter so i don't like to transport when its like that
<UbuntuN00b> hibernate (at least on my other laptop) runs cool
<seidos> find someone that speaks vietnamese?  unless you want to learn vietnamese
<seidos> suspend runs hot?  that doesn't sound right
<seidos> suspend runs cool on my laptop
<seidos> are you sure it isn't just taking time to cool off after use?
<UbuntuN00b> yeah but if you throw it in a laptop case for a bit it gets hot quick
<UbuntuN00b> where hibernate basically shuts the laptop off
<seidos> yeah, that is a mystery to me
<seidos> i don't see how 2 watts would cause an increase in temperature
<seidos> i guess because it's a netbook?
<UbuntuN00b> it may notbe working properyl... ubuntu and suspend/hibernate and netbooks it touch and go
<UbuntuN00b> yeah its a netbook
<seidos> well, i'm not sure if there is something you can do about the acpi software
<UbuntuN00b> yeah its not a huge deal. i look into it some  more lots of threads about it
<seidos> perhaps it's a bios setting
<UbuntuN00b> hmmm possibly but even if it was there no option. netbook bios are pretty limited in options
<kristian-aalborg> holstein: you there?
<saras> need help with chown
<duanedesign> hello
<saras> what up m8
<saras> how do i change the perseission of a new formated ext drive
<saras> sudo chown "user" "drive" right
<saras> oh how should i put that drive part in their
<duanedesign> it is...
<duanedesign> yes that is right if you are only changing the owner and not the group
<saras> sudo chown -R saras.saras '/media/mine' i tried this why did it not work
<saras> that the mount point and the volume is named mine
<duanedesign> saras:saras
<saras> i tried no work
<duanedesign> sudo chown -R saras:saras /media/mine
<duanedesign> did not work
<saras> nope it didn't
<saras> wtf it did
<duanedesign> might also want to do:  sudo chmod -R 755 /media/mine
<saras> i got m8
<saras> i did it in the gui
<duanedesign> nice!
<duanedesign> saras: this is a great Ubuntu wiki page to boomark FWIW https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<duanedesign> s/boomark/bookmark
<saras> bye the way someone to add the chown to gparted
<saras> i forgot the add it their
<saras> need
<saras> ps any smart about icc profiles
<saras> thanks duanedesign
<duanedesign> your very welcome
<hoss> Need help getting Aspire One built-in mic to show up in Sound Preferences.
<duanedesign> hoss: what version of Ubuntu?
<duanedesign> hoss: might check and see if any of this is helpful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<Average_Guy> can anyone HERE tell me how to get the the drivers nessessary to enable wireless WITHOUT an ethernet connection - ie. connect to a public network using windoze to get what I need and then make it work in linux?
<hoss> Thanks, I will check it out and I am running 10.109
<hoss> 10.10
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-04-24
<halpbatman> quit
<duanedesign> Average_Guy: what wireless card do you have? You can get this info by running the following command in the Terminal:   lspci | grep Network
<Average_Guy> i have :)
<Average_Guy> broadcom bcm4312
<Average_Guy> downloaded b43-fwcutter_012.orig.tar from launchpad and hybrid-portsrc_x86_32-v5_100_82_38.tar from broadcom
<Average_Guy> I THINK it's the STA driver and the broadcom firmware extrector linux wants
<Average_Guy> both tarballs are sitting in my home folder on the linux partition now /home/robert/
<Average_Guy> I don't know it they are the right files and I don't know what to do with em
<duanedesign> Average_Guy: ok
<duanedesign> Average_Guy: looks like it is the STA. The good news is that I think it is in the repository
<Average_Guy> ok.. so?
<duanedesign> Average_Guy: could you please try the following command:   sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<Average_Guy> and it should work with no internet connection?
<Average_Guy> I am in wondows 7 right now
<Average_Guy> i'll reboot and go try it if ya want
<duanedesign> Average_Guy: ahh, i see.
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> do you have a usb thumbdrive or something you could use to transfer the package?
<Average_Guy> i can download in windows and drag to my linux partition. i downloaded hybrid-portsrc_x86_32-v5_100_82_38.tar from launchpad which I THINK is the STA driver
<Average_Guy> it is already in my home folder on the linux partition
<Average_Guy> i am pretty new to linux tho and don't know what to do next
<duanedesign> it is much easier if you can get the .deb file
<Average_Guy> where might I look?
<duanedesign> i am looking for it now
<Average_Guy> THANK YOU!!!!
<duanedesign> what version of ubuntu
<Average_Guy> 10.04
<duanedesign> ok
<Juest> hi
<duanedesign> Average_Guy: did you install 32 or 64 bit Ubuntu?
<Juest> who can help me i am using ubuntu 10.10 i386 and sound dosen't work because of dummy driver why this??? also i use virtualbox on a winxp.
<Average_Guy> 32
<duanedesign> Average_Guy: ok
<Juest> ...
<Juest> hey
<duanedesign> Average_Guy: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/bcmwl-kernel-source_5.60.48.36%2Bbdcom-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<Average_Guy> on it..
<duanedesign> Juest:  is it that your sound is shown as Dummy Output in Sound Preferences?
<duanedesign> Average_Guy: to intall that deb you should be able to double-click on it once you are in Ubuntu. or run the command:  dpkg -i bcmwl-kernel-source_5.60.48.36%2Bbdcom-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<Average_Guy> ok. then what? this will make the wireless card work?
<Average_Guy> i gunna reboot and go try it
<duanedesign> Average_Guy: yes after you install it you will need to reboot
<JuestUbuntu> hey
<holstein> eiriksvin: youve seen http://forum1.netgear.com/showthread.php?p=226952 ?
<eiriksvin> ohh let me try that
<eiriksvin> my trouble is with wpn111
<holstein> maybe you need to blacklist something
<eiriksvin> i cant get netgear rangemax to work
<holstein> something that is trying to talk to the device
<eiriksvin> idk how to do that stuff
<holstein> eiriksvin: are those different things?
<holstein> netgeat rangemax wpn111 ?
<eiriksvin> yeah
<holstein> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-netgear-wg111v2-wireless-dongle-card-on-ubuntu-edgy.html
<eiriksvin> thats not it  I have Netgear Rangemax USB Wifi Adapter WPN111
<holstein> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-wireless-networking-41/netgear-wpn111-wireless-setup-ubuntu-8-4-a-651429/
<holstein> i still think you just dont have the proper driver
<holstein> *windows driver
<holstein> but who knows
<holstein> eiriksvin: is it netwpn11.inf ?
<eiriksvin> 1 sec
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=652910
<holstein> ^ that is old
<holstein> so you dont need to do all of that*
<holstein> and you have ndisgtk already installed
<holstein> the command "ndiswrapper -l" should come in handy for you
<eiriksvin> ok yes its netwpn111.inf
<eiriksvin> ok so, let me try that
<eiriksvin> this is what I got
<eiriksvin> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
<eiriksvin> netwpn111 : driver installed
<eiriksvin> 	device (1385:5F01) present
<holstein> cool
<holstein> thats looking right so far
<eiriksvin> but its not lighting up my adapter
<eiriksvin> heh
<holstein> eiriksvin: is it connecting?
<eiriksvin> no
<holstein> is it seeing AP's
<holstein> ?
<eiriksvin> is there a way to scan for them?
<holstein> they just show up there
<holstein> in the network manager
<eiriksvin> where?
<eiriksvin> 1 sec
<holstein> you just click on the network manager
<holstein> and they are there in a list
<holstein> *if
<eiriksvin> no  nothings there
<holstein> seems like its still not working then
<eiriksvin> only my eth0
<holstein> eiriksvin: this is the XP driver right?
<eiriksvin> well i have 2 eth0 and eth1
<eiriksvin> i have no idea what im doing with this im so friggin cunfused.... i am a noob
<holstein> nah, you're doing OK
<holstein> you just got a challenging piece of hardware
<holstein> you should contact netgear
<holstein> so they know whats going on
<eiriksvin> well thanks, i did manage to get ndiswrapper and the driver in, but idk if its the right one so i tryed to get the updated one...
<holstein> eiriksvin: if you can wire it up
<holstein> and update the machine
<holstein> that can help
<eiriksvin> ok, heres the next thing....
<eiriksvin> i had a boot option it went
<eiriksvin> to a screen when the computer started that let me choose windows 7 or ubuntu... that was fine
<holstein> grub
<holstein> !grub
<ubot2> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<eiriksvin> i still have it but the top ubuntu choice give me a shpeel about having to load a kernal first... thats supposed to be the newest one... but it aint working?
<holstein> eiriksvin: run the updates like i suggested
<holstein> if its still not working
<holstein> let us know
<eiriksvin> but it happened after i updated ubuntu
<holstein> so, you dont want to update?
<holstein> you dont have to*
<eiriksvin> well sure, is it easy?
<holstein> im proposing you might get an update to that kernel
<eiriksvin> ok, thats cool but can it be done via usb?
<holstein> in theory you could
<holstein> but you'd have to download the updates somehow
<holstein> so, im going to say no
<eiriksvin> dern, ok... i guess im stick with this for a bit
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> do it how you did it last time
<eiriksvin> yeah i got no cd
<holstein> just plug a wire in
<holstein> eiriksvin: a network cable
<holstein> and update
<eiriksvin> no i got this comp from somone that had it on there but never used ubuntu
<holstein> you said you did an update
<holstein> and go that kernel
<holstein> the newer kernel
<eiriksvin> yep, i did
<holstein> that wont boot
<holstein> just do that again
<holstein> and update again
<holstein> however you did it that time
<eiriksvin> update from this kernel?
<holstein> im not srue
<holstein> sure*
<holstein> just take all the updates that are available
<eiriksvin> yeah cus i dont want to lose this too
<holstein> lose what?
<holstein> that kernel?
<eiriksvin> my ubuntu
<holstein> just dont remove it
<holstein> eiriksvin: updating is usually a good idea
<eiriksvin> oh just dont remove the older stuff button?
<holstein> theres not a button like that
<holstein> packages get replaced
<holstein> but the older kernels will just stay there
<eiriksvin> ok well im gonna bring my  computer back home and get on windows to do some studyin
<eiriksvin> i am pretty dumb about all this and i dont want to f thing up any worse
<holstein> just keep your data backed up
<eiriksvin> yeah will do
<Eiriksvin> ok, back to work...
<Eiriksvin> im trying to get the win xp driver for Netgear Rangemax WPN111 going
<Eiriksvin> the others recognise the device, but they dont let it work... and i cant figure out why
<Eiriksvin> how do i get ubuntu to make sure theres nothing else going on with the device to not let it work?
<Average_Guy> anyone running 'wbar' dock?
<coz_> Average_Guy,  I am not sorry
<Average_Guy> can you recommend a launcher? awn is overkill
<coz_> Average_Guy,  well I am on the cairo dock team so I am a bit predjudiced :)
<Average_Guy> i been eyeballin that one:)
<coz_> Average_Guy,   cairo dock is probably the most complex in terms of configuration   and the most reliable in my opinion
<coz_> Average_Guy,  you can install it via synaptic package manager ,, or compile it manually  from bzr  which would be the developer's versioin
<coz_> version
<Average_Guy> working on it
<Daniel0108> hi coz_
<coz_> Average_Guy,   make sure you go into synaptic package manager
<coz_> Daniel0108,  hey guy
<coz_> Average_Guy,   hit Search and type in cairo dock
<coz_> Average_Guy,  there will be several packages there
<coz_> Average_Guy,  just be sure you  install all of the cairo dock packages  not   cairo (clock) :)
<Average_Guy> k
<coz_> Average_Guy,  do you know w hich video card you have there?
<Average_Guy> ati raidon
<Average_Guy> thats all i kno off the top
<coz_> Average_Guy,   ok  I believe that should be fine with the  opengl  options
<coz_> Average_Guy,  after installation,, you should see the options of starting it under   Applications/system tools
<coz_> if on gnome
<kristian-aalborg> soo... I have a box with no cd, and I can't get it to boot from USB
<coz_> Average_Guy,  you want to try the   opengl option first
<coz_> kristian-aalborg,  oooo  are you sure the option to boot from usb is in the bios?
<Average_Guy> ok
<kristian-aalborg> I'm thinking of installing to an usb pen and then move it over... alternatively I might try to install over network
<coz_> Average_Guy,   there are not many docks available out there and the two main ones are awn and cairo dock
<Average_Guy> ooooooo purdy
<coz_> Average_Guy,   oh its running now?
<Average_Guy> got it up now :)
<coz_> Average_Guy,  there you go
<coz_> Average_Guy,  now right click the dock  go to Cairo dock   and then configuration
<coz_> rather Configure
<coz_> Average_Guy,  the  config dialog will open,, at the bottom left of that dialog is an "Advanced":   button  ,, press it
<Average_Guy> don't c it
<coz_> Average_Guy,  did the config window open?
<Average_Guy> yes
<coz_> Average_Guy,  ok hit  printscreen to create a screenshot and upload to   picpaste.com then give me the link here
<coz_> or if you have a dropbox account
<coz_> doesnt matter ,, I just need to see the config window
<kristian-aalborg> ah... I guess I could simply make a floppy with grub on it, then have an entry that took me to an iso
<coz_> kristian-aalborg,  mm I havent done that ,, h ope it works :)
<coz_> Average_Guy,  are you having issues with picpaste?
<Average_Guy> http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa257/Scarface-Backoff/Screenshot.png
<coz_> oo
<coz_> Average_Guy,  open a terminal   and type     cairo-dock --version
<Average_Guy> k
<Average_Guy> 2.0.9-karmic1
<coz_> Average_Guy,  ah you are on karmic
<coz_> Average_Guy,   is this a new install of ubuntu?
<coz_> Average_Guy,    in that same terminal   lsb_release -a
<Average_Guy> is say Linux Mint 8
<coz_> ok
<coz_> Average_Guy,   well in that config panel you can see "Position"   if you click t hat you can set  the dock at the top or sides  if you like
<coz_> Average_Guy,  or move your panel to the top of the screen and leave the dock at the bottom
<coz_> and I see you do not have composition on
<coz_> compositing
<Average_Guy> i don't?
<coz_> Average_Guy,  let me check mint versions hold on
<coz_> Average_Guy,  the current Mint is mint 10
<coz_> Average_Guy,  let me ask,,, is there a reason you went with linux Mint instead of  Ubuntu?
<coz_> Average_Guy,  if you notice ,, you have a black rectangle around cairo dock.,.. yes?
<coz_> maybe not ,, it could be your wallpaper
<Average_Guy> actually i have several versions of both distro
<coz_> Average_Guy,   which versions of ubuntu do you have?
<Average_Guy> yeah rectangle is there
<Average_Guy> 10.04 and 10.10 desktop and server
<coz_> Average_Guy,   ok  and you dont have compiz  running
<coz_> Average_Guy,   on 10.04 and 10.10  there will be different versions of cairo dock
<coz_> Average_Guy,  if you dont have compiz running on that mint install open a terminal and type   gconf-editor
<Average_Guy> i also have puppy, fedora, slack, suse- all i686 and 64 but linux mint and ONLY version 8 is the only one my keyboard works on. and I cant install without it...
<coz_> Average_Guy,  ok ,, well in mint lets get compositing running
<coz_> Average_Guy,   open gconf-editor
<Average_Guy> yes i have compiz
<coz_> Average_Guy, oh!  ok
<coz_> Average_Guy,  but it is not running?
<Average_Guy> it is
<Average_Guy> i believe
<coz_> Average_Guy,  mm  are the windows wobbly?
<Average_Guy> no, but i can make them
<coz_> Average_Guy,  well  open ccsm  and make them wobbly just to test that it is indeed running
<Average_Guy> in the manager now
<coz_> Average_Guy,  ok enable  Wobbly windows
<Average_Guy> dun
<Average_Guy> wobbly now
<coz_> Average_Guy,  ok are they wobbly now?
<Average_Guy> yup
<coz_> oh ok
<coz_> Average_Guy,  then compositing is on
<coz_> Average_Guy,  that black rectangle may just be that themes'  look
<coz_> Average_Guy,  on that particular version of cairo dock the "Advanced" button is not present
<Average_Guy> yeah, it is i think. just stands out on the background
<coz_> Average_Guy,  you can , as I said,, move the dock via the "Position"  plugin in it's config
<Average_Guy> yeah i raised it an inch
<coz_> Average_Guy,  or set it to the top or sides
<coz_> however you prefer it
<Average_Guy> trying to theme it now.  i not really one of those ppl trying to make my puter look like a mac
<coz_> Average_Guy,  ok cool :)
<Average_Guy> I appreciate your help
<Average_Guy> really just the difficulty changing the position it exactly y i deleted awn
<coz_> Average_Guy,  no problem...if you have more questions about cairo dock you can meet me in the #cairo-dock  channel for official support :)
<Average_Guy> sweet
<paulskmt5> When shutting down Ubuntu (10.04.2 LTS Desktop) warns always that an "unknown" application is active. How can I troubleshoot this?
<nlsthzn-work> sudo apt-get purge unknown (kidding)... I have no idea :/
<japtol> hello
<japtol> i just installed ubuntu onto a virtual box
<japtol> how do i start learning it?
<holstein> japtol: maybe pick a specific task
<holstein> and go for it
<japtol> hmm
<japtol> im looking for a small project to work on
<japtol> in the ubuntuforums
<japtol> holstein: do you know about gazelle?
<holstein> im not familiar japtol
<holstein> http://www.turnkeylinux.org/
<holstein> these guys make nice web appliances
<holstein> that work great live
<japtol> what r these for?
<japtol> can i learn ubunto with them?
<holstein> im not sure what you are trying to learn
<japtol> i want to learn ubuntu
<holstein> but im suggesting that you can learn about certain server elements
<japtol> so i can learn how to install gazelle onto my VPS
<holstein> that are generic to any platform
<japtol> can i learn about them in ubuntu on my virtual box
<holstein> http://www.filesharenews.com/2010/05/26/install-gazelle-debianubuntu/
<holstein> japtol: you are interested in file sharing?
<japtol> yes
<japtol> thats what i want to install
<holstein> in what capacity?
<japtol> right now
<japtol> im just interested in learning how to install it
<holstein> its easy to set up a torrent server
<japtol> havent thought about the torrents yet
<japtol> or capacity
<holstein> japtol: that link i gave seems to talk about installing gazelle
<japtol> im reading it
<japtol> so
<japtol> i got a VPS
<holstein> right
<japtol> but im having trouble with the installation steps
<japtol> i don't know how to execute some of them
<japtol> this is the installation guide im using
<japtol> http://what.cd/gazelle/wiki.php?action=article&id=4
<japtol> u might get a 404
<japtol> u'll have to register to view it :/
<holstein> maybe you'd feel more comfortable installing something from the default repositories
<japtol> default repositories? like what?
<japtol> im using putty
<japtol> to log into my root
<holstein> japtol: like some other software with that functionality
<japtol> for my VPS
<japtol> ah..
<holstein> something easier to deal with
<holstein> what is the goal?
<holstein> you can upload and download files via SSH or SFTP
<japtol> yes
<japtol> im using putty
<japtol> to install the gazelle
<japtol> my goal is to set up a site like what.cd
<japtol> just as an experiment
<japtol> i want to make a private website
<holstein> putty is just a way for you to connect
<japtol> yep im using putty to ssh
<holstein> there are ways to do that with content management systems right?
<holstein> maybe that would be easier, and give more funcionality as well
<holstein> maybe something like http://www.fbloggs.com/2009/06/11/how-to-make-content-private-in-drupal/
<japtol> ok
<japtol> im not sure
<japtol> ill look into it
<holstein> japtol: im not a web guy
<holstein> but drupal is huge
<holstein> drupal joomla and wordpress are well known
<holstein> and well supported
<japtol> i c
<holstein> ive set up test cases of each
<japtol> well
<holstein> this is the first mention of gazelle
<japtol> does that help me install gazelle?
<holstein> and by searching around
<holstein> its seems more obscure
<holstein> but, do-able
<holstein> japtol: im suggesting one of those with private content as an alternative to gazelle
<holstein> if the goal is to install gazelle
<holstein> you'll probably have to contanct someone more envolved in that project
<holstein> but, if you want to host private content
<holstein> on a webserver
<holstein> there are alternatives
<holstein> lots of them*
<japtol> alright
<japtol> thx
<paulskmt5> xawtv problem: tuner seems to run free. Some moments I hear sound from a tv channel "passing by" but no video. Was working before. Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Desktop
<virgo> hi
<virgo> my keyboard does not have ^ character
<virgo> is there a way to change some settings to get in ob my keyboard
<attackulz> I find I get the best help here
<attackulz> anyone around?
 * holstein is moderately available
 * nlsthzn waves but knows nothing so just lurks
<attackulz> ahaha you again
<attackulz> numpad is out on my laptop. it used to work. about a month ago it went out and all I did was open the keyboard settings and it came back on.. this time its been about 2 weeks and I dont know what the problem is
<attackulz> :(
<holstein> attackulz: its not a hardware problem?
<attackulz> more then likely not.  Its less then a year old
<attackulz> and I treat my computer well
<holstein> lol
<holstein> like that matters
<holstein> its a computer ;)
<attackulz> and considering last time i oppened up the keyboard menu and it kicked back on tells me its probably not
<holstein> that supports the software problem theory
<holstein> but, does not confirm it
<attackulz> yeah
<holstein> attackulz: thats what i use live CD's for
<holstein> if you boot up into your OS
<attackulz> so pretty much
<attackulz> if any hardware is fucking up
<holstein> and the numbers dont work
<attackulz> i run the live cd
<holstein> and they do with a live CD
<holstein> then, you can assume its something with your install
<attackulz> same ol thing
<holstein> attackulz: so, its broken with a live CD too?
<attackulz> no i mean same thing as i had to try with my last problem
<attackulz> haha
<holstein> attackulz: is there a numlock light?
<attackulz> yeah. I wish that were the problem
<virgo> anyone knows how to get ^ character from keyboard if there is no key with this?
<attackulz> its not above the 6...
<nlsthzn> virgo: long shot... try openoffice writer... insert character... copy and paste from there?
<virgo> haha how do you think i did write this character to this chat
<virgo> copy-paste
<virgo> thats not the solution i am looking for but yeah, it may be the best
<holstein> virgo: whats above 6 ?
<attackulz> I have no clue if im right at all because I have not oppened this application yet to see what it does. but what about 'keyboard shortcutts'
<virgo> &
<holstein> attackulz: is there a numlock light?
<attackulz> yeah there is
<attackulz> and its not off
<holstein> attackulz: so the light comes on
<holstein> and it doesnt work?
<holstein> does the light do anything?
<attackulz> laptop
<attackulz> no lite
<virgo> ¬¬ these pointless characters would be good to replace with something useful
<holstein> virgo: where are you?
<holstein> what kind of keyboard is that?
<nlsthzn> virgo: do you have US keyboard selected?
<virgo> no
<virgo> estonian
<attackulz> odd.
<holstein> yeah, try a US keyboard layout
<holstein> and shift+6
<virgo> then all the other keys will get messt up
<attackulz> oh my fuck
<virgo> and no üõöä that are required for my language
<holstein> virgo: you should be able to select
<holstein> put a shortcut in the panel
<holstein> jump between them as needed
<attackulz> i got this idea when u mentioned numlock that made me think that maybe the numlock key was not ingaging properly. I took it off and pressed real hard and bam. 45464132165185613
<holstein> cool
<holstein> seemed so much like hardware
<attackulz> apparently
<virgo> i had also keyboard hardware problems(wire) some weeks ago, but thats another story :)
<virgo> got fixed easy with some soldering
<kristian_> hi all
<virgo> there is no english keyboard availible on the list :S
<kristian_> can I have a wire from my (wifi-enabled) laptop to a desktop, using it as a router=
<kristian_> ?
<virgo> yes
<kristian_> hi virgo
<kristian_> what should I ask the google for instructions?
<virgo> with latest ubuntu its very easy to share internet like this
<kristian_> this is Lubuntu 10.10
<virgo> same as mine
<kristian_> actually, the laptop has no OS as we speak though
<virgo> set LAN ipv4 settings to shared to others
<virgo> i have one very old laptop sharing internet like this
<virgo> it gets internet from usb stick
<virgo> and shares to lan
<virgo> you even dont need to install
<virgo> just use live cd
<kristian_> yes, I guess the router box could easily be very old
<virgo> and on the install screen you can setup internet
<virgo> mine even does not have HDD
<kristian_> livecd of Lubuntu or Ubuntu... or both?
<virgo> mine was ubuntu netbook 10.10
<virgo> i guess any latest installer should have network setup possibilities before install
<kristian_> virgo, something like this: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-easily-share-your-wireless-connection-in-ubuntu-9-10/
<virgo> yes
<kristian_> that seems doable ;)
<virgo> where does your wireless come?
<kristian_> from a router
<kristian_> my own... local WAN
<virgo> and it doesnt have wire ports?
<virgo> for LAN
<kristian_> it's in another room, and I only have one short wire ;)
<virgo> well, using working laptop as a router is kinda waste, but if you have it anyway, then you can use it
<kristian_> it'll only be temporary... two days or so
<virgo> ok
<Fanshawe> Hello folks. I can't edit recurrences for specific events in Evolution's calendar anymore. What's happened?
<kristian_> bbl
<japtol> guys
<japtol> how do i get into vhost /var/www
<japtol> in my root
<virgo> cd ..
<virgo> 2 times
<virgo> and then cd var/www
<virgo> in terminal
<stlsaint> where are you trying to get into?
<stlsaint> virgo: ^^
<stlsaint> opps wrong person
<stlsaint> anyway you will want to do a /var/www instead of var/www
<stlsaint> var/www will make the system assume that there is a var directory in the root folder
<John__> I have been running live discs and USB drives without installing.  When I run them, I have no internet or apparent option to connect to it.  The computer's physical button is set to connect.  Any possible reasons?
<virgo> stlsaint: there is var directory in root folder
<John__> I am completely new at this and have no clue as to what you said.  Sorry.
<nlsthzn> John__: hardware your using?
<John__> I have a dell laptop studio laptop
<nlsthzn> John__: top right there should be a network icon... have you clicked on it and can you see wireless networks being displayed?
<John__> I don't rember it. but I should and will check again.
<nlsthzn> John__: also, in terminal you can run "sudo ifconfig -a" should show all your network interfaces... look for wlan0... if it is there you can try "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up" if memory serves...
<japtol> guys
<japtol> i got a question
<japtol> im trying to update software/ package cache
<japtol> undrer /var/www
 * nlsthzn is a bit of a noob :/
<japtol> i type sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<John__> thanks, I will try that
<japtol> and ig et the message
<japtol> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<nlsthzn> japtol: apt0-get?
<nlsthzn> japtol: apt-get?
<coalwater> hello every one
<virgo> hi
<japtol> wut r u asking n1sthzn?
<japtol> apt-get install aptitude doesnt work either
<nlsthzn> why use aptitude, when you can use apt-get... or use apt-get to install aptitide
<virgo> you wanna do apt-get update?
<japtol> yes
<japtol> and upgrade
<nlsthzn> then do the above but replace aptitude with apt-get
<japtol> thx
<virgo> so why cant do "sudo apt-get upgrade" ?
<japtol> ok
<japtol> im done with both
<japtol> apt-get upgrade, apt-get update
<japtol> now  i assume: apt-get install build-essential gcc wget subversion automake libtool make g++ -f mysql-server mysql-client libmysqlclient15-dev libboost-date-time-dev libboost-dev libboost-filesystem-dev libboost-program-options-dev libboost-regex-dev libboost-serialization-dev zlib1g-dev libpng-dev libmcrypt-dev libxml2-dev libevent-dev libmysqld-dev
<japtol> i get this message
<japtol> Note, selecting libpng12-dev instead of libpng-dev
<japtol> E: Couldn't find package libmysqld-dev
<coalwater> any one can help me about ubuntu beginners team?
<stlsaint> coalwater: sup what would you like to know?
<stlsaint> japtol: means the package you wanted to install doenst exist in repo
<coalwater> stlsaint: i did every thing in this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/Membership but i dont know what i need to do now
<stlsaint> coalwater: you sent a email to the team ml?
<japtol> stlsaint, how do i fix that
<stlsaint> japtol: grab the right package ;)
<stlsaint> japtol: what is it that you are trying to install
<japtol> gazelle
<japtol> im just folllowing the installation guide directions
<japtol> the first step
<japtol> 1. Update software, and package cache:
<japtol> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<japtol> i did that already
<coalwater> stlsaint:  yea 2 days ago, and duane hinnen replied, then i sent a reply about 21 hours ago, and got another reply about 15 hours ago from the same person
<stlsaint> coalwater: alright well the rest is up to you
<stlsaint> coalwater: hang out here in the channel and get a feel for everyone
<stlsaint> coalwater: eventually you would ask a current mentor to be your mentor
<stlsaint> coalwater: if that mentor chooses to take you on then they will handle the rest of the process
<coalwater> stlsaint: yea, i put my name on the waiting list lol
<stlsaint> coalwater: aye
<stlsaint> coalwater: are you currently familiar with ubuntu?
<coalwater> yea, started using it regularly like a year ago
<stlsaint> coalwater: good good, it would serve best if you offered some support to folks as they come in
<stlsaint> coalwater: you do not have to be a member to give support
<virgo> but i think you have some more responsibility about what you suggest to people
<stlsaint> well of course, if you are found giving harmful advice im sure admin actions will follow
<coalwater> rm -rf / lol jk
<virgo> if you are some random person like me and tell people to screw hard drive or whatever, then nothing happens to me
<stlsaint> virgo: on the contrary you can be quickly banned
<stlsaint> no one is protected from the BAN hammer ;)
<virgo> true :)
<stlsaint> coalwater: aye, never give that ;)
<coalwater> im kinda impatient, wish someone could just start showing me how to do some package coding
<coalwater> lol
<stlsaint> package coding???
<coalwater> i mean
<stlsaint> That is two different focus groups
<coalwater> like packages
<stlsaint> packaging? like MOTD?
<coalwater> ok i don't know what that is, i just meant like debugging, developing , etc .. i thought i should start here rather than just jump into the other focus group directly
<virgo> The Ubuntu Beginners Team exists to enhance the initial experience of new Ubuntu users and to guide existing Ubuntu users to become part of the global Ubuntu community
<coalwater> so what are mentors for
<coalwater> or masters
<virgo> i would want to get to this Beginners Team too some day
<stlsaint> mentors help you get acquainted within the team
<coalwater> ok so let's say i have some programming experience, but not specifically in ubuntu, what am i supposed to do
<seidos> what do you want to do?
<virgo> coalwater: lets do some oss project
<coalwater> whats oss
<virgo> open-source-software
<virgo> there are many projects
<virgo> and sure need coders
<stlsaint> coalwater: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam
<virgo> or you can think something out yourself and make project
<coalwater> ok so i should try the begginers dev?
<stlsaint> coalwater: sure :)
<stlsaint> coalwater: although that will still not grant you BT membership
<stlsaint> membership comes upon voting
<stlsaint> ol faithful digital democracy
<coalwater> nothing comes easy huh lol
<stlsaint> nhandler: Hello
<stlsaint> nhandler: just saying hello since i havent spoken with ya in some months
<coalwater> so votes come by getting recognized by people in the irc?
<virgo> i guess you must be pro programmer to get into ubuntu-dev team
<stlsaint> coalwater: yep
<stlsaint> virgo: nope
<coalwater> virgo:  not really pro
<stlsaint> virgo: dev membership comes by testing/voting
<coalwater> virgo: since i spent some time doing this i could give it to someone to read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/coalwater lol
<stlsaint> coalwater: did you put that in your letter to the mailing list? (the wiki link)
<coalwater> yea, there's an email template in the membership page, i also put my launchpand link
<coalwater> lauchpad*
<virgo> haha, im trying to learn python also
<coalwater> virgo:  python is pretty interesting, and widely used in a lot of things
<stlsaint> as i am in python
<coalwater> so , what do people do usually in the meetings
<stlsaint> discuss team motions and such
<nhandler> Howdy stlsaint
<coalwater> ok so stlsaint there's something i need to understand a bit, am i supposed to aim at membership here first then switch to the dev focus group or should i just try to get there first, or should i get a master first lol
<stlsaint> coalwater: meh, you can enter the dev channel the same way you did here and just get acquainted with folks
<stlsaint> no need to put a order on things for now
<coalwater> and how do i get the membership then, votes wont come by their selves :D
<stlsaint> coalwater: you have to meet and great folks
<stlsaint> spend some QT in this channel getting to know folks
<stlsaint> your mentor will handle all the other stuff and guide you along
<coalwater> :o the dev page has a quick start guide, cool lol
<coalwater> that's a huge list to study, guess i know what im gonna do now lol
<coalwater> stlsaint: what's QT by the way lol
<stlsaint> quality time :D
<stlsaint> japtol: sorry bout that
<stlsaint> well i must depart for the night good folks
<stlsaint> ttyl
<holstein> anybody using back in time ?
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~bit-team/+archive/stable
<coalwater> holstein:  what's it for?
<holstein> backups
<holstein> coalwater: seems like a time-machine clone
<holstein> kinda*
<holstein> i mean that only from the description
<holstein> i think i'll install it though
<coalwater> that sounds like it could come in handy, if that's what it is
<japtol> hey
<japtol> how do i add extension=memache.so to my php.ni (/usr/local/lib/php.ini_
<japtol> in debian 5
<japtol> wud appreciate if someone can help me with this
<holstein> i would probably use nano japtol
<japtol> i cant find the answer in google
<holstein> you can just gedit though if you prefer
<kristian_> hi again
<kristian_> can't get the laptop-router thing working
<holstein> kristian_: alborg?
<kristian_> holstein, yeah
<holstein> kristian_: it seemed really easy from the gnome network manager
<kristian_> it sure did :P
<holstein> i remember setting it up once really easily
<holstein> i forget which way though
<holstein> and its been a while
<holstein> i think i was coming from wifi
<kristian_> this is Lubuntu, so the interface is slightly different
<holstein> and sharing the lan on the netbook
<holstein> kristian_: the network tool is different too ?
<holstein> right?
<holstein> thats wicd?
<kristian_> I have wifi here also... I want to wire it to a desktop
<holstein> i would try downloading a live CD
<kristian_> yes, I think it's from LXDE all of it
<holstein> with gnome
<holstein> 10.10
<holstein> and try it from there
<holstein> with the gnome network tool
<kristian_> hmm
<kristian_> I guess I could do that
<holstein> *just because it worked for me, and there are guides for that
<kristian_> yeah
<holstein> then, i bet when you get it going once or twice
<holstein> you can figure out how to do it with wicd
<kristian_> the thing is that there's an equally "simple" thing for it in my DE
<holstein> kristian_: yeah, i just cant confirm that
<holstein> since i havet tried in wicd
<holstein> i know i got it working once in gnome
<holstein> it could be a 'coming soon' feature ;)
<kristian_> yes
<kristian_> I will look around the house... I think I might have an Ubuntu cd thingie somewhere ;)
<kristian-livecd_> holstein, yo
<kristian-livecd_> I'm online, wooooh!
<holstein> kristian-livecd_: :)
<MrChrisDruif> kristian-livecd_: Good going
<kristian-livecd_> yeah... I'm still unsure if it's LXDE who's not ready or me who's dumb, though
 * MrChrisDruif doesn't know...only you can kristian-livecd_
<kristian-livecd_> btw, the "user-friendliness" of the Ubuntu livecd has gotten too far when you have to press a secret key to get to the custom settings... and those settings are necessary to even start from a 2003 high-scale laptop
<MrChrisDruif> What custom settings?
<kristian-livecd_> nomodeset
<kristian-livecd_> also, the "install ubuntu" option, which it booted to halted
<MrChrisDruif> Alright...I never needed to use that
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu doesn't require so much effort ;-)
<kristian-livecd_> MrChrisDruif, I've had to use it for a lot of HW
<kristian-livecd_> including my parents' brand new super duper laptop
<MrChrisDruif> charlie-tca: Xubuntu is a bit older, isn't it? And it's got full support of Ubuntu/Canonical ;)
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> 1st Ubuntu release was in 2005, 1st xubuntu release a year later
<kristian-livecd_> it's silly... the beauty of the linux kernel is the possibility to flex around so much hardware
<charlie-tca> but xubuntu does not use unity, and doesn't mask the cd menu
<MrChrisDruif> charlie-tca: Yeah, and Lubuntu is like a year old?
<charlie-tca> something like that
<MrChrisDruif> ...and it's not an official derivate yet :)
<charlie-tca> oh, yeah, it is older than Lubuntu
<charlie-tca> right
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu is official, unsupported derivative, Lubuntu is unofficial, unsupported derivative
<MrChrisDruif> Unsupported? Alright...
<charlie-tca> the only supported versions are Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> Alright
<charlie-tca> We get help from the developers, but no money from Canonical
<MrChrisDruif> Well...that is what I meant...support from devs :)
 * charlie-tca has to use the disclaimer now, I am the Xubuntu Project Lead
<charlie-tca> oh, yeah, we do get support from the devs, for which we are very thankful
<MrChrisDruif> :)
<seidos> "back alley support"
<charlie-tca> We would like to possibly discuss the procedures to become official at UDS. There seems to be nothing actually written for it.
 * MrChrisDruif is just a little admin/wiki-worker :P
<charlie-tca> heh, I started there in 2007
 * seidos is just a little writer
<charlie-tca> I started by just making a few spelling corrections on the wiki
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-04-16
<asterismo> a question
<asterismo> once i generated my GPG key, I can post it on my university webpage for others to import it and send me encrypted mail? did I understood right?
<Aptalmagest> Anyone in here?
<Aptalmagest> .....
<philipballew_> Aptalmagest, theres lots of people in here
<Aptalmagest> Wasnt quite sure
<Aptalmagest> Its awfully quiet
<Aptalmagest> When trying to boot a USB with Ubuntu on it, i keep getting an odd line of code. The OS will not boot.
<Aptalmagest> SYSlinux 4.06 EDD 4.06-prel Copyright (C) 1994-2011 H. Peter Anvin et al
<Aptalmagest> Does anyone know what it means or how i can get the USB to boot the OS properly?
<Aptalmagest> Anyone have any ideas?
<philipballew_> Aptalmagest,
<philipballew_> two ideas
<philipballew_> make sure there are no errors in the downloaded iso (that means redownload it and make a new usb)
<philipballew_> make sure you chose the right architecture (ppc on a i5 is a no go)
<Areckx> philipballew_::  Worked for me ('w')b
<philipballew_> Areckx, what you talkin bout willis?
<Aptalmagest> What do you mean the right arch?
<Aptalmagest> You mean the build of Ubuntu?
<philipballew_> Aptalmagest, make sure you chose 32 bit if you have a 32 bit computer
<philipballew_> what method did you choose to make a usb?
<philipballew_> and what version of ubuntu are you trying to run
<Aptalmagest> I've tryed both UNETBOOTIN and Universal
<Aptalmagest> The latest 11.10
<philipballew_> what os are you in now?
<Aptalmagest> Im using windows to create the USB over a Remote connection.
<philipballew_> ?
<Aptalmagest> I Ubuntu on my system thoough, so i can drop box files onto the computer im creating the USB on.
<philipballew_> over a remote connection?
<Aptalmagest> have*
<Aptalmagest> yes
<philipballew_> why cant you do it locally?
<Aptalmagest> Im in Seattle, The computer im creating the USB on is in Missouri
<philipballew_> so this is for a friend?
<Aptalmagest> Yes
<philipballew_> nice!
<Aptalmagest> his Hard drive is fried, trying to make a USB that can load an OS
<Aptalmagest> His BIOS workds
<Aptalmagest> Works*
<philipballew_> you could make it and mail it if all else fails
<Aptalmagest> i dont have the patiace
<philipballew_> id make sure he or she has the right type of computer for your iso
<philipballew_> sounds like a personal problem
<Aptalmagest> bit wise?
<philipballew_> the  iso might have not downloaded right.
<Aptalmagest> I dont see why though, if it came directly from the website
<philipballew_> I cant tell you "this is what is wrong" there are several problems that could have happened
<Aptalmagest> I was looking over the code from the Universal USB, And while it was making it there were several error messages.
<Aptalmagest> All having to do with the USB being used by another program
<Aptalmagest> There was nothing else running though
<Aptalmagest> i thought maybe someone would know what the message that came up everytime he booted it meant.
<philipballew_> background?
<Aptalmagest> nothing would use it but the computer itself. its an old ass XP from 01. I've deleted everything off of it, trying to trim down its RAM usage. What would run in the background that would use it?
<philipballew_> i dont know. I dont use windows
<Aptalmagest> Can i use Ubuntu to create the image and then Dropbox it to the computer and copy it onto the USB?
<joxer90x> hello, could i get a hand with the openjdk? i've installed the 7'th but i dont have the java command in the terminal
<philipballew_> create the image?
<philipballew_> you dont create it, you download it?
<joxer90x> Aptalmagest, i haven't fallowed the whole conversation but it sounds like you may want to try out acronis
<Aptalmagest> Joxer i keep getting an odd text when trying to boot from a USB Drive
<joxer90x> not all computers support that, are you sure you made an image of the whole disk and not just the one partition? either way what  does the text say?
<philipballew_> your weird line in what everybody gets.
<Aptalmagest> SYSlinux 4.06 EDD 4.06-prel Copyright (C) 1994-2011 H. Perter Anin et al
<philipballew_> also, ond computers dont boot with usb
<philipballew_> Aptalmagest, you should get that
<Aptalmagest> Get what?
<philipballew_> *old
<Aptalmagest> when i say image i mean all the files that are put onto the USB after extraction with the UBOOTIN tool.
<philipballew_> Aptalmagest, that line. thats just text on the screen. your soupposed to get that
<Aptalmagest> But what happens after that text?
<Aptalmagest> it just sits there
<Aptalmagest> The laptop were trying to boot on is only a few years old, it has the option in the BIOS
<Aptalmagest> we cant enter any commands or anything
<joxer90x> what is the size of the usb drive? the hdd you made the image from? you may want to tweak it as you spill the image
<Aptalmagest> 16 gig
<Aptalmagest> but only 14 gig is usuable
<Aptalmagest> the image is from ubuntu
<joxer90x> what size was the disk you made the image from?
<Aptalmagest> i didnt make the image
<Aptalmagest> downloaded it
<Aptalmagest> I can make an image, if needed
<joxer90x> what software are you using tho
<Aptalmagest> The OS to make the flash drive?
<Aptalmagest> Windows
<Aptalmagest> o
<joxer90x> to make the image
<Aptalmagest> ok
<Aptalmagest> i see what you mean
<Aptalmagest> I've tryed two
<Aptalmagest> UBOOTIN and Universal, the ones Ubuntu said were best.
<joxer90x> i suggest you download a copy of hiren's boot ( a nice collection of freeware & shareware tools ) it has a copy of acronis in it, nice and handy. boot with it and make an image ( careful with the size options you chose tho, read about it on the internet im no pro with that ( altho i was.. >_> ) )
<joxer90x> comes in a nice .iso you can burn onto a cd and boot with it
<Aptalmagest> No go on CD
<Aptalmagest> Has to be flash
<joxer90x> thats an option too i believe
<Aptalmagest> what is acronis?
<joxer90x> its a disk/partitoin manager, from what i know its the #1 choice if your going to work with linux file systems
<joxer90x> check out this site http://www.hiren.info/pages/bootcd
<Aptalmagest> do you think
<joxer90x> experience, encountered this stuff in work..
<joxer90x> well im gonna head over #ubuntu-beginners-team, gotta get some help with this java issue i got..
<Aptalmagest> Running a 32 bit on a 64 bit machine would be the problem?
<joxer90x> it shouldn't altho the performance wont be perfect..
<Aptalmagest> k, Thanks for the help.
<philipballew_> Aptalmagest, where did you download the ubuntu iso from?
<Aptalmagest> The site
<Aptalmagest> Offical
<Aptalmagest> Im going to try the 64 bit now
<joxer90x> gl
<Aptalmagest> thanks
<Aptalmagest> if it doesnt woek
<Aptalmagest> work*
<joxer90x> make notes man, details equal progress
<Aptalmagest> ill try downgrading to an early version of Ubuntu
<Aptalmagest> I've researched whats up, i think its stuck on booting.
<Aptalmagest> http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?hl=en&prev=/search%3Fq%3DSYSLINUX%2B4.06%2BEDD%26start%3D10%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26biw%3D1366%26bih%3D681%26prmd%3Dimvns&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=es&twu=1&u=http://foro.elhacker.net/gnulinux/problema_al_intentar_instalar_ubuntu_1110-t347817.0.html&usg=ALkJrhgs3stzskCJepj9TmzzS9O1c44gIg
<Aptalmagest> Thats exactly my problem!
<deper29> hey, I am having trouble installing acroread on ubuntu 10.04. I get this for output and am not sure what to do
<deper29> * Booyah (456c5b60@gateway/web/freenode/ip.69.108.91.96) has joined #ubuntu
<deper29> <deper29> hey, can someone help me install acroread on 10.04? when I try sudo apt-get install acroread I get this for output http://pastebin.com/tdMP72Bj
<deper29> <dj_segfault> mundane: Define "janky".
<deper29> * Siphax has quit (Ping timeout: 260 seconds)
<deper29> <pilotbub> um hackintosh if youve got this skills if not try it in a VM before you commit
<deper29> * sulphur16 has quit (Client Quit)
<deper29> <pilotbub> its not a retail OS and efforts must be made to reach the status quo you may expect
<deper29> <Celltech> My graphics messed up, my computer got super super slower, and things just stopped working all together. I just freshly installed 10.04 no updates at all and I like it this way. I just need to update java and a couple other browser things
<deper29> * sulphur16 (~Sulphur@119.2.60.35) has joined #ubuntu
<deper29> * Wargasm has quit (Quit: Damn Warp Tunnels)
<deper29> <mundane> dj_segfault: it's new and the computer itself is fine but windows 7 isn't working on it so i've had to use other computers
<deper29> <skel> okie, I'm all done upgrading. ttyl, have a good night =]
<deper29> <pilotbub> if OS X is a walk in Central Park on a perfect spring afternoon Linux is a walk in a minefield under enemy fire
<deper29> <pilotbub> mundane you sound like a windows 8 candidate
<deper29> * skel has quit (Quit: leaving)
<deper29> * yashshah has quit (Ping timeout: 252 seconds)
<deper29> * folivora has quit (Remote
<deper29> oh crap. I'm sorry
<deper29> I don't know how I copied that. I meant this: http://pastebin.com/tdMP72Bj
<holstein> deper29: what are you trying to do? maybe you can just use a differnt pdf viewer...
<deper29> holstein, I am doing sudo apt-get install acroread
<deper29> I also tried using the software centre. I need acroread because my prof uploaded terrible scanned pdfs that aren't viewed properly in office
<holstein> deper29: sure.. but i mean, in the larger sense.. maybe if veiwing pdf's is the goal, perhaps another package would be the path of least resistance
<holstein> are you up to date with upgrades?
<deper29> holstein, I am up to date with my upgrades
<deper29> what do you suggest?
<holstein> deper29: using a different pdf viewer
<holstein> deper29: i would open the package manager of your choice and search "pdf"
<holstein> i think evince is a popular one
<holstein> deper29: AFAIK, acroread is using a ppa... that ppa could be down, or *anything* could have changed about 10.04 that is just not supported anymore
<holstein> theres always the windows version http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=3156
<holstein> seems like you can just import them to some sevices now like google docs as well
<deper29> hmm, I will look at these
<deper29> thanks :D
<Ziek> Urgent help making my wireless belkin  G card work
<holstein> Ziek: urgent? it will be easier if you are connected to wired internet
<holstein> Ziek: if its USB, run lsusb, if not... lspci is the command... you look in that list for information about the device and you can search for support
<holstein> hopefully, you will just be prompted when you get online... you can always try the windows drivers as well.. anyways.. good luck!
<Ziek> holstein: I ran lsusb and it shows up on the listing
<Ziek> its sub
<holstein> Ziek: sub?
<Ziek> holstein:  Belkin wireless G FSD7050
<Ziek> usb*
<holstein> oh.. usb.. yeah... take the line from that output and you can search for it
<holstein> Ziek: searching by model# is not always going to work, as the chipset can be different
<Ziek> holstein: Where would I find the chipset?
<Ziek> holstein: listed
<richardlxc> how to turn off the service auto ?
<richardlxc> at the start of pc.
<^Arhim_shantidev> Heiwa! :-)
<q222> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1585550 Anyone have a solution for this old thread?
<q222> Because it's still a problem after all these years and it's my primary gripe with the OS.
<duanedesign> q222: hello
<q222> Hey.
<q222> Do you know the solution for my problem?
<geirha> Ah, that's not nautilus, that's the gtk file chooser (or whatever it's called). Not really related to nautilus at all.
<q222> How would you allow it to view icons, though?
<q222> Without icon view it's sort of useless.
<geirha> I don't think it can, at all. It's very primitive as far as I know.
<duanedesign> you mean when in wordpress you are writing a post and select to insert an image into your sory
<duanedesign> i agree w/ geirha . i jus poked around and could not find anything
<q222> Isn't there a way to replace it with something else, anything?
<geirha> It's not a separate program, it's part of the gtk api
<q222> And there's no way to edit that at all?
<geirha> You'd have to change the program in question to use some other means to select files
<q222> How would you do that?
<geirha> aquire years of programming experience with the programming language the program is written in, and the gtk api, and it should be easy.
<duanedesign> you could open the folder in nautilus and search the images. then when you have on selected use the Wordpress Add Image button
<duanedesign> i often take the images I am going to use in a particular post and put them in a seperate directory. This makes finding, and identifying them easier
<duanedesign> <off topic> good to read geirha </off topic>
<geirha> I haven't tried zeitgeist yet, but I've read a little about it. I think it could simplify this type of task.
<duanedesign> i followed zeitgeist a lot when it first was being developed. i had so mant options and chances to do a lot of coll stuf
<duanedesign> As it got popular 'politice' kind of got in the way of development and acceptance. Things seem to be improving again though. Thanks t some hard working fols on that team
<duanedesign> *'politics'
<duanedesign> bah, still dark here. need to turn on some light
<geirha> I read fols as fools first ;P
<duanedesign> hahaha
<duanedesign> fols*
<duanedesign> darn it
<duanedesign> folks*
<duanedesign> *sigh*
<duanedesign> geirha: what distro do you run?
<duanedesign> I am looking for Ubuntu and closely related Ubuntu distros to test my little program :)
<geirha> Anything but Ubuntu
<duanedesign> ohhh, no
<geirha> Hehe, no, only Ubuntu :)
<duanedesign> what verion?
<geirha> LTS on my desktop, latest stable on laptop
<duanedesign> is that 12.04
<duanedesign> and not 10.04
<geirha> 10.04. Still some days till 12.04, isn't it?
<duanedesign> not sure if my application rund on 10.04
<geirha> What's its deps?
<duanedesign> geirha: we just removed a few so to minimize it
<duanedesign> geirha: looks like - python-vte, python-gtk2
<duanedesign> It is turning into a cool program. I use it a lot to build an extensive command library.
<duanedesign> https://launchpad.net/~clicompanion-devs/+archive/clicompanion-nightlies
<duanedesign> if you want the PPA
<duanedesign> if you want a one of deb...
<duanedesign> https://launchpad.net/~clicompanion-devs/+archive/clicompanion-nightlies/+files/clicompanion_1.0-6~bzr83%2Bp12~lucid1_all.deb
<duanedesign> if you have the chance please try. it is a small onobtrusive app
<duanedesign> we are getting close to release and need all the feedback possible
<geirha> Hm. Depends on most
<duanedesign> ok, thanks
<geirha> Oh, it's a terminal emulator
<duanedesign> took that out yesterday...will see what happened.
<geirha> What does it use most for?
<duanedesign> you can select a command in your 'Command Dictionaty' and select Help. this shows you the Man page. People were having touble fiquring out q was the way to get back to the Terminal
<duanedesign> Most has that info printed at bottom of screen
<duanedesign> but we have some up with an alternative :)
<geirha> Ah, in that case I'd set most as a recommended package, and only use it if it's installed.
<duanedesign> good idea
<duanedesign> in the new version you can clicj the  < command list in the top right an it hides all the UI and it operated like a 'normal' Terminal
<duanedesign> something I really wanted so it would feel conftorable as a dailt terminal
<duanedesign> I created it because i was tired of maintaining Tomboy notes full of commands that I hav come across, and it was not searchable:)
<duanedesign> the command  line fu integration is neat, That is dependant on the success of the site
<geirha> command line fu?
<duanedesign> geirha: if you get a chance to use it for awhile I would appreciate anf and all feedback, harsh or not
<geirha> I'm running it through an ssh tunnel now, unthemed, so it's slow and ugly at the moment. I'll give it a proper try when I get home. :)
<duanedesign> http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/browse
<duanedesign> comman line fu is a place where poeple can submit their commanfds
<duanedesign> and people vote on them based on importance
<geirha> Where they can submit broken commands apparently
<geirha> I'm seeing crazy stuff like for a in $(find ...) there
<duanedesign> hopeful that is where users can doen vote those commands
<geirha> as a #bash regular, I get alot of shivers from those fu commands
<duanedesign> really...
<duanedesign> that is god input
<duanedesign> We have amany feature we could be working on (othet thenn tat)
<duanedesign> if it does not add a lot value it should be dropped
<duanedesign> Thia application has coot a lot more popular then i ever imagined
<duanedesign> I do not want to screw it up by putting unecessary bells and whistles
<geirha> Well, there are sane and useful commands in there, but it doesn't appear many people comment or vote, so filtering out the junk will be problematic
<geirha> duanedesign: chown should be sudo chown; only root can change ownership.
<geirha> duanedesign: find -maxdepth 1 -type f | xargs grep -F ?  will fail for filenames containing whitespace or quote characters.
<geirha> A safe version is  grep -F ? *
<Unit193> Well, a user can change ownership of files that user owns.
<geirha> Unit193: No
<geirha> A user can change group ownership, but not (user) ownership
<Unit193> Ah, so I see.
<Unit193> Sorry, my bad.
<bobweaver> hello there I am looking for help in general with making a Makefile IDK if I even need to or not I am making a .deb package and am lost
<bobweaver> I dont understand how to use the upsource in a make file
<bobweaver> here is my code (and others) http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/zpanelcp/zpanelcp/files
<bobweaver> My question   in a video   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZYgwJVmn2Y
<geirha> duanedesign: My comments on the default commands in your clicompanion: http://paste.ubuntu.com/933248/
<duanedesign> thank  you geirha !
<duanedesign> geirha: you know you can click the 'Hide Command' button and use CLi Companion just like an average Terminal. It strips away all the UI
<geirha> Yeah, though I hope you remove all those colors in the final version :P
<bobweaver> geirha,  do you know anything about making a Bash makefile or how to call to one ?
<geirha> bash has no knowledge about makefiles
<geirha> you use make to interpret makefiles
<geirha> perhaps you want make -f makefile
<geirha> duanedesign: The File and Help menus are unreadable with white text on bright green and cyan backgrounds
<geirha> Anyway late here. I'm off to bed. Good night.
<bobweaver> geirha,  I ahave a  installler script for a control panel I am making a .deb and here is what needs to happen http://paste.ubuntu.com/933270/
<bobweaver> cya
<jpdoc> Hi, I just loaded Ubuntu 12.04 on an old pc just to try it out. Very basic user but I just can't get it to work. I enter username and password. Don't know what to do next? Should I get some kind of desktop? Like with windows?
<duanedesign> When it boot you should only be asked for pass
<duanedesign> jpdoc: did the screen have a graphics background or was it blac?
<jpdoc> its black,
<duanedesign> after you enter user an pass are you dropped to a shell prompt
<jpdoc> with ~$
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-04-17
<duanedesign> an black screen with part of a line
<duanedesign> duane@myComputer:
<duanedesign> something like that
<jpdoc> i'm sorry, like i said i'm really a basic user looking to move beyond windows, have no idea what a shell prompt is
<jpdoc> oh exactly like that
<duanedesign> after you enter log in and pass do you get another back screen
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> try typing the foolowing
<duanedesign> startx
<duanedesign> then hit enter
<duanedesign> type that after ---  duane@mycomputer:  startx
<duanedesign> like that
<jpdoc> ok it says the program startx is currently not installed
<duanedesign> weird.
<duanedesign> sounds like somthing got interupyted in the install process
<jpdoc> then it says "you can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install xinit
<duanedesign> try that
<duanedesign> I was going to say also try installing sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-volume-manager
<duanedesign> just type:  sudo apt-get install xinit
<duanedesign> and enter your login password
<duanedesign> also try to install:   sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-volume-manager
<duanedesign> once you install startx the GUI should start or give us hopefullt usefull errors
<jpdoc> now all i get is a long list of failed lines
<duanedesign> by any chance are you able to run:  sudo apt-get update
<duanedesign> and:  sudo apt-get upgrade
<duanedesign> sorry that is updates^^^^
<duanedesign> so that would be: sudo apt-get updates
<duanedesign> sudo apt-get upgrades
<duanedesign> ugh
<duanedesign> sorry to confure you
<duanedesign> it is after all: sudo apt-get upgrade
<duanedesign> i was right the first time
<jpdoc> E: Invalid operation upgrades
<duanedesign> sorry it is upgrade
<jpdoc> same with updated
<duanedesign> ok must be no networ
<Unit193> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Unit193> To test network, you can try pinging 8.8.8.8
<jpdoc> ok
<jpdoc> pinging gives me lines and lines of stuff "64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=221 ttl=58 time 15.2 ms
<Unit193> So you have networking.
<Unit193> (And if you are using that computer to connect to here, you surely have networking and DNS)
<jpdoc> do i have to wait for this to finish?
<jpdoc> oh and i m on my new pc here so...
<Unit193> No, just hit ctrl+c
<Unit193> Then try   dig google.com
<jpdoc> dig google.com gives me lots of info, should i be looking for anything in particular
<jpdoc> by the way i have managed to get it to upgrade
<Unit193> Alright, all is good I guess. (I didn't see the orig question)
<jpdoc> no its still not working
<jpdoc> when i put in startx i get a message "failed to load session ubuntu"
<jpdoc> basically i have just loaded ubuntu today, basic user, and can't get it to work
<jpdoc> have black screen
<jpdoc> wnter user name and password
<jpdoc> thats as far as i can get
<jpdoc> reinstalled 3 times
<jpdoc> no joy
<bobweaver> jpdoc,  what is computer and have you checked the md5sum ?
<bobweaver> !md5sum
<ubot2> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<jpdoc> using my old Dell dimension 5150
<bobweaver> Sorry I am just kinda walking into this have you tryed with nomawhatver it is called ?
 * bobweaver is googleing 
<bobweaver> nomodeset  is the name I was looking for
<bobweaver> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<bobweaver> also what is gfx card ? thanks
<jpdoc> sorry i really have no clue what gfx card it is, really am a basic pc user, starting to wish i had stayed that way...
<bobweaver> :>)
<jpdoc> just reading up on nomodset
<jpdoc> think this might be beyond me
<bobweaver> does it boot live cds fine ?
<jpdoc> no, nothing
<jpdoc> thanks for help guys, think ill download again and try tomorrow
<asterismo> hi people
<asterismo> does anybody figured out how to fix the Google Earth flickerin g problem when using XFCE and compositor enabled?
<holstein> didnt know that was a problem.. id ask the package maintainer to do it though
<holstein> asterismo: ^
<Karmen> Does a Intel SE7501BR2 Dual CPU Socket 604 Motherboard Server Board work with Ubuntu Server?
<Karmen> its an older board.
<deper29> hey, I am having trouble with a library thing. I am getting this error: jar: error while loading shared libraries: libjli.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<StepNjump_> Hi guys, I am trying to run a command : ls -al >> date. I would like to run this every so many hours. HOw could I do that please?
<deper29> StepNjump, I *think* you could write a script and set it to run every x hours
<StepNjump_> yes I don't know how to create a script deper29
<deper29> StepNjump, hold on a sec
<StepNjump_> k
<StepNjump_> tnx
<deper29> take a look here
<deper29> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<StepNjump_> thanks a lot deper29
<deper29> np
<deper29> StepNjump, to my understanding, you can just crontab -e then edit that file and set what you want
<StepNjump_> yes thanks deper29 I appreciate it
<StepNjump_> Going zzzz can't believe it  4h!
<StepNjump_> gN
<s-fox> Hello.
<benonsoftware> Hiya s-fox
<s-fox> Hello benonsoftware , how are you ?
<benonsoftware> Fine thanks, yourself?
<s-fox> Really good thank you, I just had a second interview for a position.
<StepNjump> Hi guys, is there a way to create a shortcut to a website using the cli?
<Unit193> Create a desktop file with something like   exo-open http://google.com   in it.
<StepNjump> how does that work Unit193 ?
<Unit193> That uses your default browser to open the link, you can always just use the browsers name.
<StepNjump> I don't understand how come there is nothing more easier to do this yet
<Unit193> Not really sure what you'd be looking for...
<StepNjump> well I tried the command from the cli, works and opens the page but how can I create the link?
<StepNjump> ln? ln exo-open combination?
<Unit193> Nope, you can create a .desktop file for it, but there may be a GUI/Unity way to do it.
<StepNjump> No I have no problem using the cli but how can I create a desktop file using exo-open
<StepNjump> something like? exo-open url ~/Desktop/lnName
<Unit193> nano link.desktop  and type name=Google  (new line)  exec=exo-open http://google.com
<Unit193> http://pastebin.com/wUs8MTVd
<StepNjump> oic... let me try that Unit193 tnx
<StepNjump> Unit193: I am getting close to it
<StepNjump> Unit193: how do you create a desktop launcher via cli?
<Unit193> I use nano. :P
<StepNjump> I tried it, it didn't work...
<StepNjump> ok so nano newlink
<Unit193> newlink.desktop
<StepNjump> i guess I could create an alias too
<StepNjump> oh it has to be file.desktop?
<StepNjump> mmmm
<StepNjump> ok thanks again Unit193 that exo-open certainly helped a lot. Thanks
<StepNjump> talk to you later
<Unit193> Sure, adios.
<StepNjump> adios amigo
<daslinkard> What's up room?
<philipballew_> not much daslinkard
<daslinkard> How's everyone doing?
<daslinkard> Anyone from Alabama here?
<philipballew_> daslinkard, probably the south somewhere
<philipballew_> im from ca
<daslinkard> Cool Philip...I obviously live in Alabama....wanting to start a LUG in Northern Alabama however it seems that the area may be dead in the Northern Alabama area
<philipballew_> starting a lug. thats a good topic
<daslinkard> Yeah, right now the closest one to me is 1 1/2 hours South of me.
<bodhi_zazen> 'lo daslinkard
<bodhi_zazen> daslinkard: FWIW - I did get you PM earlier, was AFK at the time
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-04-18
<daslinkard> Very cool....trying to get accustomed to the IRC
<thewrath> has anyone used snort in here before?
<thewrath> i am wondering why my rule is not running
<thewrath> alert tcp any any -> $HOME_NET 80 (msg: "Access to Mel & Chris"; content: "| 47 45 54 20 2f 6d 65 6c 61 6e 64 63 68 72 69 73|"; sid: 9991001;)
<thewrath> hey OutOfControl
<OutOfControl> Hiya thewrath
<xaps> i want to use an external HD instead of a flash drive to install ubuntu onto other computers, do I do it the same way? I already have files stored on the external hard drive
<bioterror> you can dd that .iso file on that external hdd
<xaps> dd?
<bioterror> dd if=ubuntu-file.iso of=/dev/sdX
<xaps> would I need to create a different partition on the external hdd?
<xaps> is there any way to write ubuntu iso to an external hard drive & use it to boot a computer into ubuntu without losing all data stored on external hard drive?
<bioterror> I dunno about that
<bioterror> that's why we prefer usb key's
<xaps> ok thanks
<bioterror> I have always used usb keys for doing that stuff
<xaps> I would but the only one I had broke :c
<bioterror> :(
<bioterror> you have to buy few more :-)
<bioterror> they are handy when you fix your system if it breaks up
<xaps> yes I do. I guess I can try to partition this external & see if it will work, if not it's ok.
<xaps> thank you
<intore___> hi, could someone follow me during the samba configuration that works with user authenticated using ldap credential?
<bioterror> seems like you're asking us to do your work?-)
<intore___> bioterror: no, am talking about doubt! in common-session in pam.d i inserted a line that allow to create automatically at the first user login his home folder. i have some doubt about the authentication on this directory. will samba asks for other password?
<bioterror> I have never actually made a server in a ldap enviroment, as I have not needed one
<intore___> bioterror: ok thanks
<bioterror> http://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Samba_&_LDAP
<bioterror> but that has some information which might help you
<intore___> ok thanks
<raju> philinux:  o/
<jedivulcan> Hmmm...
<philipballew_> wonder why they said that...
<philipballew_> jedivulcan, why you huming?
<jedivulcan> I was enjoying the netsplit ... thought I'd vocalize.
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-04-19
<muslim> القرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف
<muslim> القرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف
<muslim> القرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف
<arabia> القرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف
<IAmNotThatGuy> OMG... Unit193 you were learning Arabic? :P
<philipballew_> Questions, what beside's my home folder should I rsync?
<bobweaver> philipballew,  what type of stuff do you have anything in opt?
<bobweaver> or like  any programs in usr/bin that are moded or anything like that
<bobweaver> ping bodhizazen  could you link me that spice video again (the dude testing it out )
<bodhizazen> yes, sec
<bobweaver> thanks
<bodhizazen> this one ? http://www.montanalinux.org/spice-for-a-spin.html
<bobweaver> Yup thanks
 * bobweaver highfives  bodhizazen 
<bodhizazen> keep in mind, that video is Fedora 14, lol
<bobweaver> yeah freind that I showed it to is using f16
<bodhizazen> but F14 was still ahead of Ubuntu 11.10 last I looked
<bobweaver> lol
<bodhizazen> Spice is even better in fedora 16
<bobweaver> Know anything about adduser and addgroups ?
<bobweaver> question is
<bobweaver> Hello there I am trying to do something that I have never done before and would like to hear some better ways of doing it. 1) I need to understan how I can addgroups and addusers that are in the debian policy about ID and also how to not hardcode the group ID's. My question is if I take out the hardcode userid how does adduser know what group to go in. Here is a paste of what I am talking about http://paste.debian.net/163769/
<intore__> hi, i have a problem trying authenticate from my client ubuntu using ldap user credential registered in a ldap server on debian squeeze. someone could help me please?
<thewrath> hey all
<thewrath> anyone home?
<beachbuddah> I am
<beachbuddah> but I lurk in here hoping to learn from others' questions, lol
<ms-daisy> hello
<beachbuddah> hello ms-daisy
<thewrath> hey all
<thewrath> ms-daisy and beachbuddah
<ms-daisy> yup
<beachbuddah> hey thewwrath
<beachbuddah> well you know what I meant
<nlsthzn> *blink*
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-04-20
<deper29> hey, I'm having trouble. if i try to ssh to my desktop, it doesn't let me ssh the hostname, I have to ssh its IP address. Looking in my router settings, the hostname doesn't show up. any idea why that might be?
<tsimpson> unless you want to set up a DNS server, your best bet is to just edit your /etc/hosts file and add the host manually
<tsimpson> or, if you have avahi working, try appending .local to the hostname
<tsimpson> so ssh somehost.local
<Unit193> You can also setup your ~/.ssh/config file if you'd like.
<deper29> tsimpson, thanks for replying. If I open my /etc/hosts file on my desktop(what I want to ssh to) I see that 127.0.0.1 is localhost, and 127.0.1.1 is fermat(name of computer)
<deper29> or are you saying to add the host to my laptop and throw the ip as 192.168.1.138?
<tsimpson> exactly, just add the hostname for the desktop and put in the IP address
<deper29> perfect. did that and it works beautifully :) so i'd have to do that for all computers on my LAN?
<tsimpson> generally, that's the easiest way
<tsimpson> as long as all the computers get the same IPs
<deper29> gotcha. unless I hard reset my router, I'm good
<tsimpson> for other Ubuntu boxes, or even Mac, you should be able to use the avahi-style hosts
<deper29> i'm not familiar with avahi
<tsimpson> avahi/bonjour/zeroconf is a network with "zero" configuration, each machine broadcasts what services they offer, and their IPs, over the network. avahi is the software that deals with that
<deper29> ah, I see. just reading up on it now :)
<deper29>  I don't seem to have a config in .ssh
<tsimpson> well, you don't need one there
<deper29> but I could set one up?
<tsimpson> you could put a ssh config there, if you wanted. but I don't really know why you'd need to
<deper29> fair enough :P
<deper29> well thanks again for helping with that! my vpn is finally set up the way I want it :)
<tsimpson> sure, the default config in /etc/ssh are sane enough for most
<deper29> I could add something to that though instead?
<tsimpson> sure, but make sure you read the documentation
<deper29> of course :)
<tsimpson> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/en/man5/ssh_config.5.html should tell you what to put in ~/.ssh/config
<deper29> thanks for this too
<tsimpson> no problem :)
<deper29> now that my hours of procrastination are up though, I must go study finally. thanks a bunch again! the ubuntu community has been great to me
<tsimpson> glad you're enjoying the community :)
<OutOfControl> Afternoon all
<r4y> I want to know if Ubuntu 12.04 is considered stable and worth using compared to 10.04 which I guess all sepends on what it is used for. I mean should I wait till some next release of 12.04 to come out. I don't want to be a tester.
<r4y> Is it offical?
<r4y> I mean for Desktop.
<bioterror> wait couple of weeks after 12.04 is officially released
<bioterror> and then hit the upgrade
<r4y> OK, thank you, I am sorry I had to ask.
<bioterror> usually .1 releases are the stable ones
<bioterror> you know like 12.04.1 ;)
<r4y> OK, I didn't know
<geirha> There's always some "child illness" the betas didn't catch, the first few weeks
<r4y> Awesome, TY :)
<bioterror> theres like 10.04.01 10.04.02 and 10.04.03 at least ;)
<r4y> child illness?
<geirha> Bad translation I supposee
<bioterror> r4y, small problems
<bioterror> but nothing like Suddent infant death syndromes ,)
<r4y> I remember once getting 10.04.01 which I thought was labelled as 10.04.1 but I guess I am wrong
<r4y> Got it. Thank you guys.
<r4y> I wasn't sure, so then 12.04 for testing is ready.
<r4y> TY you for the help.
<bioterror> atleast lubuntu 12.04 works smoothly
<bioterror> I have had 0 problems, actually
<r4y> Cool. I've never tried lubuntu
<r4y> I have much I want to try in the future
<andrewhiggs> Hello everyone.
<r4y> Take care :)
<andrewhiggs> I am struggling to get tomcat (6.0.35) to work well on an Ubuntu Server currently testing on 12.04 but got same result on 11.04 and 11.10). The same application is running on a hosted solution with much better performance. I notice that the CPU does not appear to be being used (top shows %us to range between 5 and 15%) as much as the hosted solution (top show %us to be between 80 and 90%). How do I go about trouble shooting why the cpu is not being
<oCean> andrewhiggs: please don't crosspost messages
<oCean> also, for all 12.04 issues, /join #ubuntu+1 channel, it's offtopic for the regular channels
<andrewhiggs> Hi oCean. The problem is also on 11.04 and 11.10.
<AlphaGuyy> Helo
<Sidewinder> AlphaGuyy, Mornin'.
<AlphaGuyy> Aftrnoon
<AlphaGuyy> I have a question relatn to partition editor
<IAmNotThatGuy> Hello
<AlphaGuyy> Is it possible to partition a drive without formatn
<Sidewinder> AlphaGuyy, I don't see why not; just create a new partition and don't format it; that space will just be allocated but not used. Don't know why you'd want to do that unless you're reserving space for future use.
<AlphaGuyy> Yes i have an 80gig. 35gigs used. Want to create a partition 4 new o.s
<AlphaGuyy> Runing live cd 9.04
<Sidewinder> AlphaGuyy, Which 'new OS'?
<IAmNotThatGuy> AlphaGuyy, You can use gParted
<AlphaGuyy> How do i go about it im new to linux
<IAmNotThatGuy> Let me find a good link to help you
<IAmNotThatGuy> one min
<Sidewinder> 9.04 is End of Life. Why not use 10.04? It'll be supported until April 2013.
<AlphaGuyy> Im usn old live cd to rescue data.
<Sidewinder> AlphaGuyy, This should get you up and runnin', in no time: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index
<Sidewinder> IAmNotThatGuy, Beat 'ya. :-)
<AlphaGuyy> Thanx.
<Sidewinder> :)
<IAmNotThatGuy> Sidewinder, I am trying to read 4 links to hfind which one is easy for him to proceed :P
<Sidewinder> IAmNotThatGuy, Just kiddin'..
<IAmNotThatGuy> AlphaGuyy, Just try looking at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/resize/resizing.htm for editing the partition
<IAmNotThatGuy> you should be careful when you are doing that
<IAmNotThatGuy> AlphaGuyy, Better one is http://partedmagic.com/doku.php?id=using_gparted
<Sidewinder> IAmNotThatGuy, The psychocats link is the one that I used, back in 2007, when I was brand new to ubuntu. I found it to be beyond helpful.
<IAmNotThatGuy> Yeah. Theirs is forever green :)
<raubvogel> I setup an interface to use static IP (lines 3-9 in http://pastie.org/private/mamcbwyzohmmrkfezhnw).
<raubvogel> The 10.0.0.0/24 network has a bind/dchp server in 10.0.0.1 which will give ips to dchp clients starting at 100
<raubvogel> Why is it giving me a dhcp ip (lines 13-21 in http://pastie.org/private/mamcbwyzohmmrkfezhnw)?
<angels> anyone here to help?
<philipballew_> !ask
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bioterror> Unit193 is here to help
<philipballew_> Unit193, is my cousin
<bioterror> he got a shine new cloak
<bioterror> shiny
<bioterror> it's his duty
<bioterror> :D
<philipballew_> angels, whats your question?
<Sidewinder> Glad someone's spelling is worse than mine. :-)
<IAmNotThatGuy> bioterror, you sure that Unit193 will help? ;D
<bioterror> ofcourse not, he got his cloak
<bioterror> :D
<IAmNotThatGuy> lawl
<bioterror> he has no reason anymore :D
 * Unit193 hasn't seen a question, other than the sanity of philipballew_ 
<IAmNotThatGuy> bioterror, you know what, Unit193 came forward to buy me a Canon 5D Mark III new after getting the membership :D
<bioterror> really
<bioterror> and still uses those celeron computers? :D
<bioterror> weird guy
<IAmNotThatGuy> hahahaha
<Unit193> bioterror: P4! (Just one celeron....)
<IAmNotThatGuy> bioterror, I heard that the bot is running in a 40 year old machine which is making him sleep outside the house xP
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> people wants help, but then doesn tell us how to help
<philipballew_> Unit193, maybe im just a bot to
<angels> philipballew_ - Why when I go thru the Linux installer, why is an error telling me I need to make a Root?
<angels> I used GParted to create GPT table, then 400GB ext4 (out of total 1TB blank drive). Is there another step I'm missing?
<philipballew_> angels, what distro?
<angels> Ubuntu
<philipballew_> you can just install, the on screen install does all that for you
<angels> I am clicking thru it, but it is stopping due to the error
<angels> It wants me to create a root from the "Partition Menu" but I don't see one
<angels> I highlighted the 400GB partition, and the options are to add or change...?
<WindowsToLinux> anybody here?
<philipballew_> WindowsToLinux,
<philipballew_> !ask
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<WindowsToLinux> i'm new here, first time, question is... i have a wifi laptop and a wired pc both on ubuntu 11.10, how can i connect both computers and browse/share files
<philipballew_> theres a few ways. do you want to use a file browser I assume or say the terminal?
<WindowsToLinux> file browser preferable, very green with linux and terminal scares me!
<philipballew_> scares you how so?
<philipballew_> lack of knowledge or afraid you'll mess something up?
<WindowsToLinux> because I don't know the commands to use, terminal reminds me of DOS
<WindowsToLinux> combination of lack of knowledge and messing up
<philipballew_> you could try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/16104/share-between-ubuntu-machines
<philipballew_> try the ssh method maybe?
<philipballew_> or nfs shares
<Unit193> You want to connect the desktop to the laptop via CAT5/ethernet cable, right?
<philipballew_> WindowsToLinux,
<Unit193> IIRC, you'd need a "crossover" cable to do that.
<philipballew_> Unit193, he/she might have them at other ends of the house
<WindowsToLinux> desktop is connected to router, laptop is connected to router via wifi
<philipballew_> hum, alright. try the ssh method. you can even connect via ssh on a browser from away from the house via the laptop
<bioterror> dont you windows kids use powershell? :D
<WindowsToLinux> i've picke the ssh method from the link you sent, cheers :-)
<philipballew_> i had to use power shell at work last week. its... okay maybe?
<bioterror> WindowsToLinux, you should use samba
<bioterror> WindowsToLinux, as windows computers understands that too, with explorer
<bioterror> ssh uses more cpu and is slower than samba
<bioterror> only nfs is superior to samba, if compared
<WindowsToLinux> i don't have windows anymore, both pc's are linux
<philipballew_> im not sure he/she has any windows computers apparently?
<philipballew_> why the switch?
<WindowsToLinux> <-- is a he, wanted to try it out, also, the desktop pc is a bit slugish with windows, fancied something leaner
<philipballew_> so you like ubuntu?
<WindowsToLinux> and ssh works on both machines :-)
<WindowsToLinux> yeah @ philipballew, i don't use a multitude of different programs/software, the stuff on linux is more than enough for my needs and it will get more and more popular
<WindowsToLinux> thanks for the help folks
<philipballew_> this person seems nice
<KimB0> ciao
<bodhi_zazen> time to update firefox again
<philipballew_> bodhi_zazen, do you compile ff?
<bodhi_zazen> Not if I can avoid it
<bodhi_zazen> I had to once for support of a media I needed to work with
<philipballew_> it takes days to compile ff bodhi_zazen
<bodhi_zazen> It takes about 6-7 hours to compile firefox on my netbook in gentoo
<bodhi_zazen> That is the biggest problem with gentoo, takes a long time to update
<philipballew_> gentoo is fun to install though
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-04-21
<MZIGGA> is this where a nub like me can find out where  to start on my server?
<holstein> MZIGGA: sure.. you can try http://www.turnkeylinux.org/ ...ubuntu based, and they run great live for testing
<MZIGGA> i have the OS install
<MZIGGA> installed*
<MZIGGA> now im sittin here looking at the CLI wonderin what now lol
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/C/index.html ?
<MZIGGA> yeah
<MZIGGA> i know, been reading it for hours
<MZIGGA> biggest question is GUI or no GUI
<holstein> MZIGGA: if you need a GUI, run one
<holstein> i found it helpful when transitioning to a CLI only server
<MZIGGA> any gui prefered over all the others
<MZIGGA> or they all the same
<holstein> MZIGGA: they are not at all "the same" though some are similar, and you can prefer which ever you want
<MZIGGA> ok so i tryed to install x11 gui and i still boot to the CLI
<holstein> MZIGGA: if its ubuntu, maybe try starting with a default light environment like lubuntu-desktop
<MZIGGA> ubuntu 11.10
<holstein> MZIGGA: you can also install lubuntu, and use it as a server if you prefer
<holstein> OR, install the lubuntu-desktop meta pacakge im suggesting... or xubuntu-desktop
<MZIGGA> looking for the command for that
<holstein> MZIGGA: sudo apt-get install
<MZIGGA> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop ???
<holstein> MZIGGA: i suggest doing some research, and decide what you need/want and why
<MZIGGA> that i do know
<holstein> that *will* install the lubuntu-desktop metapackage.. but do you want it? that'll be like as if you have installed lubuntu
<MZIGGA> web hosting and files storage and file transfer server
<MZIGGA> thats what i want
<holstein> MZIGGA: you dont *need* a gui for that
<holstein> MZIGGA: you mentioned wanting one, and LXDE is a light one.. you can do all of that from lubuntu, or any *buntu
<MZIGGA> understandable
<MZIGGA> just not sure how yet
<MZIGGA> linux is just really new
<MZIGGA> no me that is
<holstein> MZIGGA: take it slow.. also, those live CD's i suggested do all of that, and i learned alot obout servers using them
<holstein> decide what you need to sever via the web, and set that up.. or try one of the live CD's i suggested with drupal or joomla pre-configured
<MZIGGA> thats what im trying to do
<smeag0l> Hello everybody
<nothingspecial> hi newuser
<newuser> hi, I can't get chromium to start in a guest session, any suggestions?
<nothingspecial> if you open a terminal in the guest session and type chromium-browser do you get any errors?
<newuser> it's installed and set as default browser
<newuser> erm... tricky to test as it's on this laptop! lol
<nothingspecial> ah
<nothingspecial> you can leave and come back
<newuser> i'll have a try and see what happens
<nothingspecial> also if it is quiet in here you can try #ubuntu
<nothingspecial> you get there the same way
<nothingspecial>  /j #ubuntu
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-04-22
<FernandoCueva> what is linux ppc?
<SarahPi> Hi! I've been searching for days to no avail. This is my last ditch attempt. Can anyone tell me whether it's possible to use an M-Audio Fast Track Ultra on Natty Narwhal? The device is recognised, but I can only access audio outs. I have no midi, or audio ins.
<holstein> SarahPi: sure
<holstein> check out #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> i usually suggest disabling the other card/cards in the bios if possible just to make things simpler
<holstein> in JACK, there are 2 drop down menus... in qjackctl.. i usually suggest ( for troubleshooting) running..
<holstein> gksudo qjackctl
<holstein> in that GUI, if you can get jack to start, and ue your deivce, then all other issues you would run into would likely be permissions issues
<holstein> if JACK is overkill, try installing the package "pavucontrol" for somewhat similar routing using pulse
<holstein> our ubuntustudio 12.04 iso can be use live now, so feel free to check that out for tweaking troubleshooting purposes
<holstein> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/dvd/current/
<SarahPi> Thankyou very much. I will give that a shot.
<holstein> SarahPi: as a rule, if you run this command in the terminal
<holstein> aplay -l
<holstein> and you see your device, JACK *should* be able to use it
<holstein> firewire (which is what i use) is a different story
<holstein> you can also have problems with IRQ settings.. those can be checked by running "cat /proc/interrupts" withouth the quotes of course
<holstein> if you have your soundcard, and something like an external mouse on the same IRQ, you can expect issues
<holstein> personally, i consider USB audio to be sub-par, and only use it for stereo information
<SarahPi> aplay -l is reporting my device, but Jack is telling me "JackAudioDriver::ProcessAsync: read error, skip cycle
<SarahPi> JackPosixMutex::Unlock res = 1" over and over
<holstein> SarahPi: you might need to read about configuring JACK
<holstein> i usually suggest literally opening a terminal and issueing this command
<holstein> gksudo qjackctl
<holstein> then, trying to get JACK running with the internal sound card
<holstein> you can try unticking the "realtime" check box, though, that shouldnt cause JACK to fail anymore (as of 11.10)
<holstein> you can try "force 16bit"
<holstein> you can ask in that channel i suggested where several folks are actually using that device with ubuntu and other distros
<holstein> running JACK as root is *not* something you want to do casually, or all the time, but it takes the permissions errors out of the equations
<holstein> its usually as simple as "sudo adduser 'username' audio"
<SarahPi> I'll read up on that. Internal card seems to be working fine. Should I not try using the MAudio as root?
<holstein> i try using JACK as root... as a troubleshooting stop
<holstein> step*
<holstein> if it runs as root, and not as a normal user, you can stop fiddling with the JACK config
<holstein> and cables
<holstein> you *know* its permissions, ans can start fiddling with user permissions
<holstein> and*
<holstein> good luck!.. gotta run
<SarahPi> Ok. It's not permissions. Same problems. Thanks. I'll do some reading. Really appreciate the help
<jansen> hey guys im looking for help! i have an lubuntu machine and a N300 Belkin wireless stick.. And i now use ndiswrapper for my connection but everytime i reboot.. the driver fails and he doesnt detect the stick and i cant do anything but reinstall the driver and then it works again gently.. anyone got an idea to make this go smoothly'er?
<jansen> i beg for assistance :)
<bioterror> get better wireless ;)
<jansen> the dongle i bought
<jansen> cost
<jansen> 50€
<jansen> :|
<bioterror> $50? :o
<jansen> y its for a friend of my
<bioterror> or 50€
<jansen> hes a reall jelly
<jansen> 50€
<jansen> and now i need to fix it ><
<bioterror> but usually ndiswrapper should work without problems, even after reboot
<jansen> very weird indeed
<jansen> he just doesnt detect it anymore..
<bioterror> I have to say that I have zero experience with ndiswrapper, never had to use it
<oCean> jansen: 1st, Don't crosspost in multiple channels. 2nd, don't use enter as punctuation
<jansen> :x
<jansen> I'm sorry, anyone here who can help me? =)
<Unit193> All I can say is "I think ndiswrapper has a GUI that might help".
<Unit193> !ndiswrapper|And this..
<ubot2> And this..: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-04-15
<Bodsda> Evenin' all
<leptone> can anyone recommended one of these OCR tools: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OCR
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-04-16
<DigiDuncan> Hello?
<DigiDuncan> Here's my issue.
<DigiDuncan> Here's my issue: I consider myself a nerd, but not a coder. I, for Christmas, got a Windows 8 laptop, and have loved the freedom of a personal PC. Now, however, I feel the bulkyness and mere inusablity of it has gotten to me. I have a USB 3.0 2TB Western Digital Hard Rive, and want to install to that. This is my first time Linuxing, and I'm not sure what the problem here is. It does not reco
<DigiDuncan> gnize my External USB Drive as a drive it can install to, which is troubling because I have a tiny internal, and this is a laptop. If anyone could help me out, I would be extremely appreciative. Thanks! :D
<wilee-nilee> DigiDuncan, I would use the ubuntu forums for uefi related issues, there are few helpers I have seen none to be honest, whereas there are daily helpers on the forum.
<DigiDuncan> wilee-nille could you help out?
<wilee-nilee> installing is fairly easy in a msdos an external will not run very well anyway. If I could I would. UEFI is a bit different among manufacturers making there own tweaks it is a bit of a hit and miss.
<DigiDuncan> OK, thanks!
<wilee-nilee> DigiDuncan, You would have a better exsperience with a dualboot using the internal HD.
<DigiDuncan> It's so tiny...
<wilee-nilee> DigiDuncan, How tiny?
<DigiDuncan> And wouldn't that require me formatting C://?
<DigiDuncan> 250GB.
<wilee-nilee> DigiDuncan, You resize the windows partitions to have space for the ubuntu. A external does not have near the read speed for a OS.
<DigiDuncan> It's a quite good HD.
<DigiDuncan> Apparently it works for others.
<wilee-nilee> DigiDuncan, it is physics, quality does not matter.
<wilee-nilee> look up read speeds
<wilee-nilee> DigiDuncan, YOU would be better if it has to be an external with a flash usb.
<wilee-nilee> solid state
<DigiDuncan> No, no, exteranl USB with platters.
<DigiDuncan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2135927
<Guest28211> can anybody help me out
<aldwinaldwin> Question:  i've installed exim4 with a relay,  and have set the MAILTO= in crontab.  Via 'dpkg-reconfigure exim4-config' i was able to masquerade the domain. The only thing I can't figure out, is to change  the  username 'root' in the From-Address to another username.   So, how to change  root(at)domainname.com  to   user(at)domainname.com ?
<DigiDuncan> can anyone help me? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2135927&p=12606155#post12606155
<wilee-nilee> DigiDuncan, I would say grasp oldfred and don't let go he is your best helper on the forums
<wilee-nilee> post 3
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-04-17
<CKLMN> hello , i want to learn how i can contribute to the development
<cars10> hi. ask in german or english?
<cars10> I need advise on upgrading ubuntu.
<coalwater> cars10: well english would probably help more people understand
<cars10> ok
<cars10> I currently run ubuntu 10.10 with encrypted hd
<cars10> and from terrible past experience (suse in the 90s)
<cars10> I don't dare upgrading my ubuntu to 12
<cars10> should I just upgrade and quit wining like a bitch or is it better to backup EVERYTHING
<coalwater> ur worried ur data would become unreadable ?
<cars10> ?
<geirha> upgrading from 10.10 is long overdue
<cars10> I do know that
<cars10> it doesn't change the fact that it hasn't been done yet
<geirha> it'll also be a long upgrade. you have to upgrade 10.10 -> 11.04 -> 11.10 -> 12.04
<cars10> thanks you. that is good to know.
<cars10> so there is no way I can go straight to 12.04
<cars10> :(
<geirha> from 10.04 you can go straight to 12.04
<cars10> damn
<geirha> because 10.04 and 12.04 are LTS (long term support) releases
<cars10> ok.
<geirha> and from 12.04 you can upgrade directly to 14.04 when it comes out
<cars10> by "long" you mean it would be smarter to backup all stuff and just start a fresh install,right?
<geirha> Whether it's smarter or not, I have no answer, but fresh install will probably be faster overall. It's up to you.
<cars10> ok. thank you very much for your support.
<coalwater> cars10: is the data too big to be backed up ?
<cars10> that is the problem
<cars10> exactly
<cars10> a few TB of VMs
<geirha> Then it might be faster to upgrade after all :)
<cars10> hehehe,maybe. but as everything is encrypted i am not convinced of that really.
<cars10> does upgrading an encrypted machine take "much" longer?
<coalwater> how about u try to install a new ubuntu on a small drive, and try to mount the old home without deleting the old ubuntu
<geirha> Depends on what's encrypted
<coalwater> partition*
<geirha> If it's only the homedirs, then it shouldn't have an impact
<cars10> nope. each and every HD is
<geirha> Even / ?
<cars10> ?
<isiah> i didnt even know you could encrypt /
<cars10> it has this
<cars10> decrypt thing on boot
<cars10> i did not crypt folders
<cars10> just the entire HD as prompted on install some years back
<coalwater> i'd still try mounting it on a live cd or another installation, just out of curiousity lol
<cars10> i am expecting the upgrade to fail because of the full disk encryption
<cars10> thanks though.
<murxlaus> hi
<murxlaus> can i ask some question about ubdev-killing-events troubleshooting
<murxlaus> i having a ubdev-killing event on startup and want to find out which module is causing the problem
<murxlaus> can somebody give me an addvice what i can do?
<philinux> murxlaus: you might do better on #ubuntu chanel
<murxlaus> ok thank.
<Phryq> hey, you know how windows becomes 'buggy' when you install too much crap? Can the same happen with Ubuntu?
<Phryq> Because both my browsers, firefox and chromium, keep crashing when I try to use youtube
<Phryq> maybe I should uninstall some junk?
<Phryq> maybe I should get rid of anything not from the official repos?
<CaliMac> hey everyone
<CaliMac> Do i have to have USB drive formatted FAT16 to install 12.10 from a dual boot hackintosh
<isiah_> CaliMac: I very much doubt it
<isiah_> what are you trying to do exactly?
<CaliMac> i am trying to create a usb drive installer of 12.10 ubuntu desktop x64 so i cna load it onto a seperate hard drive and dual boot my hackintosh running 10.6.8 and ubuntu
<CaliMac> Ok, that is a great straightforward fix. ill try it NOW.
<isiah_> I get the feeling I just missed something.
<CaliMac> I have not been on IRC since highschool in the 90's.  I typed into another channel by accident
<isiah_> oh
<isiah_> what was the solution?
<CaliMac> im going to use disk utility to restore the installer to the thumb drive
<isiah_> just wondering if it would be possible to run your mac os in a VM on top of ubuntu
<CaliMac> disk utility grey's out the iso and will only let me restore a .dmg file
<isiah_> what program are you using?
<CaliMac>  mac osx disk utility.  i am googling it now
<CaliMac> AWKB
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-04-18
<ysuire> hi there, i am testing Ubuntu 13.04, and i have a trouble with Rhythmbox, it doesn't play any streaming radio ... anyone else has this problem ?
<holstein> !13.04 | ysuire
<ubot93> ysuire: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<holstein> ysuire: i would try and remove variables and sort out what the issue is
<holstein> are you connnected to the internet? can you ping the stream hosts? can you stream with anything else.. is this codec related? etc...
<ysuire> thank you
<ysuire> i don't know i can't stream anything
<ysuire> and yes i'm connected
<holstein> ysuire: anywhere you have a question, just confirm, and move one
<holstein> if you "dont know", verify
<ysuire> I don't know if it's codec related, because it doesn't display any error message
<ysuire> it just doesn't play
<ysuire> and yes i stream within the website but it's more convenient for me to do it in Rhythmbox like i used to before
<holstein> ysuire: so, the stream *does* play in a browser then?
<holstein> ysuire: how about vlc? or another applitcation?
<ysuire> yes it plays in a browser ... i didn't try another app because i liked this one lol ... but well i guess i have to wait for the final version of 13.04 and then i'll see what happens
<ysuire> just wanted to know here if i was the only one to have that problem
<holstein> ysuire: this is not the channel for 13.04
<holstein> ysuire: can you play the stream in vlc?
<holstein> or any other application?
<ysuire> i will have to install vlc to tell you
<ysuire> btw i have another question that is not about 13.04
<ysuire> at the login screen it looks like it's possible to have an "online" account ... but what should i do to obtain one and be able to sign on from a remote location ?
<ysuire> is it free or do i have to pay ?
<holstein> ysuire: the login screen of what?
<ysuire> ubuntu
<holstein> ysuire: i have no idea what you are talking about... can you take a screen show?
<holstein> shot*
<holstein> you might be confusing ubuntuone with a user account
<ysuire> it's not easy to have a screen shot from the login screen ...
<ysuire> i'm not talking about ubuntu one
<holstein> ysuire: i would take a picture with my phone and upload to imagnebin.. should take about a minute or so
<ysuire> there is an option on the login screen that is called something like remote login
<holstein> ysuire: something like?
<holstein> ysuire: just confirm *exactly* what it is/says
<ysuire> well it's in french for me so it's not easy to have the exact mention in your language
<holstein> !fr
<ubot93> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<holstein> you can ask there ^^
<ysuire> ok :)
<ysuire> thank you
<ysuire> here is the image http://refugeeks.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/remote-login-lightdm-ubuntu1210.png
<ysuire> does it ring a bell to you ?
<freight> Hi, I need to install some libraries before compiling imagemagick from source, how do I go about installing them? Where should I put them?
<geirha> sudo apt-get build-dep imagemagick
<geirha> that installs all the libraries and development files that was used to build the imagemagick package in ubuntu. It'll probably suffice for newer versions of imagemagick too
<freight> geirha: thanks, I'll try that
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-04-19
<harsh___> I have question about using Ubuntu 12.4 as Server in production. Can someone assist?
<Finnigann> I did this along time ago, yet I cannot recall how I changed my Desktop/interface. Could someone point me in the right direction? Tango Yankee
<geirha> Use a different desktop environment?
<Finnigann> Yes, I think it went from a Gnome variant to KDE (or the other way) Is this possible with Ubuntu (I'm assumin it is) but how can I do this. I have v 12.0x now but I kinda liked the 11.xx that I first installed.
<Unit193> !purekde | You can "change" with this.
<ubot93> You can "change" with this.: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<DavidP_> Hello?
<DavidP_> Could someone help me solve a problem when I am installing lubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> DavidP_, Hi, the channel works with you stating the problems, if someone knows they will answer, if no one does then you can try #ubuntu or #lubuntu
<DavidP_> I am installing lubuntu, and once i click the "install lubuntu" button, it starts with the splashscreen. After about 3 minutes the screen goes black and soon after the mouse appears. Then the screen goes through a phase of showing a black screen, then ujst a mouse. A few times after this, the screen starts to flicker between sleep mode, and various other screens. This continues for as long as I have waited and yet nothing h
<wilee-nilee> DavidP_, Have you checked the md5sum of the iso or disc, or checked the disc integrity at the first gui at powering on?
<DavidP_> No, I will do.
<DavidP_> What is the rough process?
<wilee-nilee> DavidP_, That is generally where I would start. Rough process in what context?
<stlsaint> DavidP_: are you currently on a widows or linux machine?
<DavidP_> How would i go about checking the md5sum. I am very inexperienced.
<wilee-nilee> stlsaint, Feel free here you would have more insight. ;)
<stlsaint> DavidP_: are you currently on a widows or linux machine?
<DavidP_> My main computer is running windows altough I am installing linux on an old computer for a web server etc.
<stlsaint> DavidP_: how much ram on the older system?
<DavidP_> 256mb although i believe that's ok for lubuntu
<stlsaint> DavidP_: yes but its not ideal for it. which release are you trying to install?
<DavidP_> 12.10
<stlsaint> DavidP_: have a glance at the wiki. The 12.10 requires more than 256 RAM for the "desktop" installer but you can use the alternate installer and it should run fine
<stlsaint> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<DavidP_> ok what distro would recommend for that kind of spec, considering i would like to run a web server and some other things
<stlsaint> DavidP_: you new to linux yes?
<stlsaint> DavidP_: ubuntu server will be fine and its well documented for web servers
<DavidP_> i have used it a little. I have used ubuntu, know some simple commands and have a raspberry pi
<stlsaint> DavidP_: lubuntu really wont be lubuntu as a web server
<DavidP_> so ubuntu server will run on only 256mb of ram plus bear in mind the processor is only intel celeron
<stlsaint> DavidP_: ouch forgot about that part with the ram
<stlsaint> DavidP_: what type of content are you serving on the web with only 256 RAM?
<DavidP_> it'll only be a basic website,  and i might add more ram later on if there is large traffic or it needs bigger files on it
<stlsaint> DavidP_: i am inexperienced with running low ram web servers. Least ive ever used was 2GB in a vm. But there is other OS's that may be able to but are some that i have never tried, IE: slax
<stlsaint> DavidP_: although i know puppy linux can be ran as a webserver
<stlsaint> http://www.murga-linux.com/puppy/viewtopic.php?t=43285
<DavidP_> yeah i could run it on my larger pc which has 16 gb of ram but it is very powerful so it would be very power consuming plus i wouldnt be able to run windows in paralell
<stlsaint> DavidP_: now you said a webserver and "some other things"...what other things if you dont ask me asking?
<stlsaint> oh yea
<stlsaint> there are always virtual machines :D
<DavidP_> im happy to ill try puppy tho
<Unit193> Could also try AntiX for smaller, full featured.
<DavidP_> that didnt make sense long story why lol. by other things i meant like maybe some python
<DavidP_> antix seems good. btw im that bothered if the server is a bit slow its just a bit of an experiment really, just to make use of the computer.
<DavidP_> *but not btw
<stlsaint> DavidP_: cool, have fun
<stlsaint> Unit193: go away :P
<Unit193> Good idear.
<DavidP_> who go away? why?
<stlsaint> DavidP_: not you, I was messing with my pal Unit193
<DavidP_> ok i will try some of those distros tomorrow but how would i check the md5 checksum to make sure the disk is accurate?
<stlsaint> DavidP_: sorry not sure how on windows
<stlsaint> im sure there is some little handy utility around
<stlsaint> maybe?? http://www.winmd5.com/
<DavidP_> ok i will find out myself. should i check it once downloaded when on disc. In fact i think my disc burner has the function built in! :)
<stlsaint> you can check the iso once you download it before you burn it
<DavidP_> ok
<stlsaint> Unit193: ping
<Unit193> stlsaint: Pong, but still need to get grub.
<stlsaint> Unit193: go grub then ill bug you when you return
<stlsaint> Unit193: i just have a strange issue with my directories i wanted to throw at you
<DavidP_> thank you very much for your help guys, now i think i shall get some sleep :P you r a wonderful community, i love open source :D
<stlsaint> DavidP_: later man
<Unit193> stlsaint: Kind of in and out.
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-04-20
<stlsaint> Unit193: ok, so i tried moving my directories, IE: Documents, videos etc
<stlsaint> into the more simple, Documents -> docs, Videos -> vids, etc etc
<stlsaint> Unit193: but then after getting out the terminal i saw all my dirs on my desktop, now whenever i place a dir in my /home/stlsaint they appear on the desktop
<stlsaint> not sure how to really "search" or troubleshoot this :\
<Unit193> stlsaint: Did you touch ~/Desktop ?  What's in ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs ?
<stlsaint> lol
<stlsaint> Unit193: do your individual folders point to their respective dirs? IE: xdg_pictures_dir="Pictures"?
<Unit193> stlsaint: /etc/xdg/user-dirs.defaults is default.
<stlsaint> Unit193: yea, does your user-dirs.dirs who different folders or all in home?
<stlsaint> test time, brb
<stlsaint> Unit193: lol no bueno
<Unit193> stlsaint: Mine is pretty basic.
<Unit193> ( http://pastebin.com/9Qs6MHM0 )
<stlsaint> Unit193: yea see mine just said $HOME/" smh, but i added in some dirs and rebooted but i still get a folder on my desktop when i try and make it in the /home/stlsaint
<matt_symes> javanic: Try to identify if it's a kernel freeze or x locking up
<matt_symes> Try pressing the caps lock key when it has frozen to see if the caps lock light toggles
<matt_symes> Try rebooting using the magic key combination
<matt_symes> Try getting to a console
<matt_symes> THat will help narrow down the problem
<matt_symes> Look in the log files for clues. /var/log/syslog /varlog
<matt_symes> /var/log/dmesg
<matt_symes> You need to narrow down where the problem is before you can start looking for a fix
<matt_symes> Do a search on your hardware to see if there is any known issues and work arounds for it
<matt_symes> For a brute force approach try some of the kernel command line parameters and driver quirks
<Unit193> !nomodeset
<ubot93> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<matt_symes> That may narrow it down and help you find the  best solution
<matt_symes> Search on launchpad with you hardware and problem. It may have been fixed
<Unit193> (He quit.)
<matt_symes> blast :|
<matt_symes> I think i scared him off :)
<matt_symes> That is quite a wall of text i just wrote there though
 * matt_symes crawls back into his hole
<nehaljwani> Please help me with this error: libc6-amd64:i386 : Depends: libc6:i386 (= 2.15-0ubuntu20) but it is not going to be installed
<rostam> HI I have a sudo access to my system, every time I use it, I need to enter the password. How could I configure sudo command do not ask for the password? thanks
<matt_symes> are you really sure that's wise rostam ? You'll be circumventing one of the things that helps like Ubuntu more secure
<matt_symes> /like/make
<matt_symes> what are you trying to install nehaljwani ?
<rostam> matt_symes: this is a personal system no one else use it ...
<matt_symes> i don't advise it at all unless you never connect it to the internet or any network.
<matt_symes> you can disable it by editing /etc/sudoers using visudo
<nehaljwani> matt_symes: I am trying to install lib64expat1
<matt_symes> I'll not tell you how to do it though as i think it's a very bad idea. It gives you a place to start researching though
<rostam> matt_symes: Is there a way I can restrict using sudo for certain commands. For example if I want to use cowbuilder/pbuilder I want sudo do not ask me for password? thanks
<matt_symes> nehaljwani: If you start a thread on the forum i'll help you out. Post a link here.
<nehaljwani> matt_symes: sudo apt-get install lib64expat
<nehaljwani> gives me the error
<nehaljwani> I have installed ia320libs which have magically removed the folder /usr/lib64
<matt_symes> rostam: Yes you can. You'll have to edit the sudoers file to do it for particular commands
<matt_symes> nehaljwani: Start a thread in the forums and i'll help
<nehaljwani> *ia32-libs
<rostam> matt_symes: oh okay then that will be safe. thanks
<matt_symes> nehaljwani: post the link back here
<nehaljwani> matt_symes: OK
<nehaljwani> matt_symes:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2137317&p=12611128#post12611128
<nehaljwani> matt_symes: I have posted on the forum
<anas> I'm trying to install my usb wifi, that shows nowhere except in lsusb. Ifconfig, iwlist, iwconfig, show nothing. lshw shows me my wired connection...I tried many resources found on internet, starting from compiling rt73 drivers, ndiswrapper, ndisgtk.....any help?
<matt_symes> nehaljwani: Just post in the forum
<matt_symes> rostam: Read the man page for sudoers and look at the examples of NOPASSWD
<matt_symes> rostam: Edit the file using visudo. This will check what you have entered for mistakes. If you break you sudoers file it's a pin to fix
<nehaljwani> matt_symes: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2137317
<matt_symes> rostam: also read the man page for sudo
<rostam> matt_symes: thanks so much
<nehaljwani> matt_symes: How to post in code format?
<matt_symes> nehaljwani: I have post in that thread. Read my reply as i want you to post some information there
<matt_symes> nehaljwani: Wraps the text in code tags like this [code]text[/code]
<matt_symes> [code]text[/code]
<nehaljwani> matt_symes: Check reply
<nehaljwani> matt_symes: I don't think the problem relates with sources.list
<matt_symes> nehaljwani: Read my last post
<nehaljwani> matt_symes: Actually, I am testing to build the latest revisions of exiv2 on ubuntu using Solaris Compiler
<nehaljwani> matt_symes: One of its dependencies is libexpatt4
<nehaljwani> matt_symes: I have tried to download the package and install it manually, using autoconf
<matt_symes> and that did not work ?
<nehaljwani> matt_symes: But then while building exiv2, I get the error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5724696/
<nehaljwani> matt_symes: Solutions on internet suggest me to create a symlink with  /usr/lib64/libexpat.so but this file doesn't exist
<matt_symes> that's not good nehaljwani
<nehaljwani> matt_symes: Care to explain a bit more?
<matt_symes> your cross compiling for solaris yes ?
<matt_symes> on a Ubuntu machine ?
<nehaljwani> matt_symes: Since I want to test the tool's installation on many platforms (as a developers perspective), I am doing this
<matt_symes> I've just been told it's not even in the raring repos
<matt_symes> I need to investigate this for you and try to see what is going in. Keep an eye on the thread
<nehaljwani> matt_symes: Sure, thanks a lot! :)
<nehaljwani> matt_symes: I had compiled that expat lib using gcc compilers. Maybe I should try with Solaris Compiler and then check
<nehaljwani> matt_symes: No, that didn't solve the problem
<eprabhakar> Hi, my Ubuntu server is running 12.10  with codename : quantal, I am unable to run the 'at' command as it gives  -bash at: command not found on bash shell and sh :1: at: not found on dash shell
<matt_symes> nehaljwani: I made another post. You may want to read it
<matt_symes> hey eprabhakar what the output of: which at
<matt_symes> eprabhakar: /usr/bin/at
<matt_symes> eprabhakar: echo $PATH
<matt_symes> eprabhakar: ls /usr/bin/at
<matt_symes> and finally (for the moment) : ls -l /usr/bin/at
<eprabhakar> matt_symes: thank you for the kind enquiry, which at gives nothing
<eprabhakar> matt_symes: /usr/bin/at gives -bash /usr/bin/at: no such file or command
<eprabhakar> matt_symes: echo $PATH gives /usr/share/nodejs:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games
<eprabhakar> matt_symes: ls /usr/bin/at: gives ls: cannot access /usr/bin/at: no such file or directory
<eprabhakar> matt_symes: ls -l /usr/bin/at:  gives ls: cannot access /usr/bin/at: no such file or directory
<matt_symes> Hmm. Maybe you dont have it. What does this return ?
<matt_symes> apt-cache policy at | grep -i installed
<eprabhakar> matt_symes: when I run 'apt-cache policy at | grep -i installed' it gives 'Installed : (none)'
<matt_symes> It's not installed then
<matt_symes> sudo apt-get install at
<eprabhakar> matt_symes: yes, then is there any way to get it installed
<matt_symes> ^^^ my last command
<eprabhakar> matt_symes: great, thank you
<matt_symes> np
<eprabhakar> I will try that
<matt_symes> that will work. It'k
<matt_symes> It'll be install to /usr/bin/at (assuminng you don't change it)
<eprabhakar> matt_symes: Yes, I got it installed into /usr/bin/at, after running 'apt-get' and checking it with 'which at'
<eprabhakar> thank you very much, it is of great help
<matt_symes> np
<matt_symes> i'm off for dinner. back later nehaljwani
<nehaljwani> matt_symes: but its says >=2.14
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-04-21
<docvell> Just a general question: I have my Ubuntu 12.10 system autoboot into my account, then when I get to the GUI it asks for the Keyring.  I type it in..I have no problem doing this, but what happens if I type it in wrong too many times?  Will it lock me out of my account?
<wilee-nilee> docvell, Are you sure the key call is not for the wireless, key ring is rather strange.
<docvell> My wireless network is a different password and that auto logs on to my ISP
<docvell> I'm just curious if I type the password wrong or someone tries getting into my laptop and they type it wrong many times
<wilee-nilee> docvell, Not sure to be honest, you might try the #ubuntu channel if no others answer. ;)
<docvell> ok
<docvell> I am not going to worry about it anyway, nothing secret is on it, just was curious
<wilee-nilee> docvell, Cool. ;)
<othmane> Hello, I'm thomas, helping othmane configuring his new laptop with ubuntu. We have a problem with a wireless connection. To access the network, a code is required. the code provided by the network owner has 9 characters, but ubuntu accepts only codes with the length 5 or 10. With only 9 characters the button for continuing is grayed out. Can anyone give some hints please?
<chrismj7> I'm trying to install java (.tar.gz) using tar -zxvf, but then when I cd the unzipped directory and try make, i get the output no targets specified and no makefile found. stop.
<chrismj7> Any ideas?
<chrismj7> It's obviously right in front of me, i just can't seem to figure it out no matter what I try.
